# 2016 Yankee Candle (Boney) Halloween Thread



## Kitty

This is a d dedicated 2016 Yankee Candle (Boney) Halloween Thread.
Yahkee Candle has stated that they are fazing out the BONEY BUNCH. 
We will just have to wait & see.

Here are some of the Boney Bunch websites posted over the last 8 years that maybe helpful.

https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ Boney Bunch photos and info

Full video of Mystery of Yankee Manor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP_KYBdhnkU

YC Afterlife Party video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHA_aZyT6T0

Boney Bunch Stamp Sheets are on the Boney Bunch Love facebook.


----------



## Hilda

Yankee Candle thread? I'm in!


----------



## Shadowbat

Kitty said:


> This is a d dedicated 2016 Yankee Candle Halloween Thread.
> Yahkee Candle has stated that they are fazing out the BONEY BUNCH.



Was this officially announced?


----------



## Kitty

Party Any Boney?


----------



## Kitty

From Boney Bunch Love facebook


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Aw that's adorable! Def. still pop over to their facebook page occasionally to check for updates. 

Every year there is always rumors of Boney's demise, and every year (so far!) it's not been true. It makes me wonder if it isn't a YC plant trying to drum up buzz/keep people talking.


----------



## grim gravely

Here is a little teaser picture of what Yankee has coming up for Halloween this year. Look at those ghosts!!! Sadly, that's not Ghostly Treats this year? That would have been one of the best looking candles if they brought Ghostly Treats back in a jar designed to look like a ghost.


----------



## Nstope

I LOVE those Ghosts!! There are three jars in the picture, Candy Corn, Witches Brew, and ??


----------



## Hilda

The ghosts are adorable! Are they jars? Or holders. Cute either way. LOL
Thanks for the photo! A little teaser to brighten up a cold winter day.


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> I LOVE those Ghosts!! There are three jars in the picture, Candy Corn, Witches Brew, and ??


The three candles are Witches Brew, Candy Corn & (possibly but not confirmed) Forbidden Apple. Wouldn't those ghosts be awesome if they were Ghostly Treats candles? I remember when they did Witches Brew in a cauldron shaped candle. However, these ghosts are suppose to be candle holders but I'm not sure why there are two sizes. It's nice to see Yankee bring back a little old school Halloween.


----------



## Nstope

grim gravely said:


> The three candles are Witches Brew, Candy Corn & (possibly but not confirmed) Forbidden Apple. Wouldn't those ghosts be awesome if they were Ghostly Treats candles? I remember when they did Witches Brew in a cauldron shaped candle. However, these ghosts are suppose to be candle holders but I'm not sure why there are two sizes. It's nice to see Yankee bring back a little old school Halloween.


Sounds awesome! Yes that would have been cool, I miss ghostly treats. Yes, I agree everything in this picture looks like classic Halloween!


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> The three candles are Witches Brew, Candy Corn & (possibly but not confirmed) Forbidden Apple. Wouldn't those ghosts be awesome if they were Ghostly Treats candles? I remember when they did Witches Brew in a cauldron shaped candle. However, these ghosts are suppose to be candle holders but I'm not sure why there are two sizes. It's nice to see Yankee bring back a little old school Halloween.


I wonder if they are supposed to fit medium and large jars with the two sizes. Like everyone else. I am missing the Ghostly Treats. I'm kicking myself for buying votives and not the jars!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello Everyone! I popped in to see if we had a thread yet (thanks Kitty!) Can't believe we already have a teaser pic - big hugs to Grim.  I love those ghosts! I think those will definitely be going on my must-have list. Can't wait for BB season to begin.


----------



## Spookywolf

In honor of Valentine's Day....my question of the day. What is your favorite BB couple? I waffled between a few but here's my final choice.


----------



## Kitty

Favorite 2009 BB couple.


----------



## grim gravely

Another peak at the 2016 Halloween jars.


----------



## Kitty

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!









From Boney Bunch Love website


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Another peak at the 2016 Halloween jars.


Am I seeing "Forbidden Fruit" as the fragrance on the green label jar? I like apple fragrances, so that would be something new they haven't done in a while for Halloween - maybe a twist on the Poison Apple they offered several years ago. I'd be in for that.


----------



## Rigormortor

grim gravely said:


> Another peak at the 2016 Halloween jars.


These jars look awesome! I have been buying and burning Witches Brew since 2004 We have a dozen candles from various
years.


----------



## RCIAG

Those are cute jars & ghosts! I can't imagine them losing Boney Bunch, they make too much money off that. Sounds more like hype to me.


----------



## Kitty

Has anyone seen this?
HALLOWEEN Yankee Candle BLACK BAND label 22 oz Jar Pre 1988 *EXTREMELY RARE* $1248.88, Free Shipping!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231683989747?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> HALLOWEEN Yankee Candle BLACK BAND label 22 oz Jar Pre 1988 *EXTREMELY RARE* $1248.88, Free Shipping!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231683989747?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 274270


I've never seen if before, but for that price tag they're completely nuts!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I've posted my own pic of this in another thread. I own one which has never been burned. The rarest Yankee candle from what I know. Whether they will get anywhere close who knows. People pay millions for rare comic books and other things.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhh Forbidden Apple. How cool!!
Thank you for these wonderful teasers!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RCIAG said:


> Those are cute jars & ghosts! I can't imagine them losing Boney Bunch, they make too much money off that. Sounds more like hype to me.


i agree. no way are they killing off this cash cow.


----------



## SalemWitch

Love the ghosts!! Must have.


----------



## Faucheuse

Hopefully they'll have those witch boots candle holders again. I missed out the past two years, but not this time!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. Came across this while searching for any YC news. Listed as 2016...possible new Fall fragrances? hhmm!


----------



## grim gravely

Spotted the tango couple at the outlet today and grabbed it. I was able to get most of the 2015 collection during the last SAS for 75% off each. Unless there are some must have pieces this year, I might just wait until after Halloween this year.


----------



## Demented Diva

Autumn Night and Ebony Oak has peaked my interest!

I wish they would bring back Autumn Lodge.


----------



## Spookywolf

Looks like YC is changing their logo/label design. Article says its slated for 2017, though I guess these are already at the Flagship store. Not sure how I'm feeling about the new look. I'll be honest, my first impression was "meh" it doesn't look as elegant as the old design, but maybe it will grow on me. I'll be glad to see a fragrance chart listed for the fragrances though. So many times I've sniffed a candle and couldn't quite put my finger on the specific ingredient(s) I was detecting. But, the bigger news is there's another new Fall fragrance revealed in their photos as well..."Crisp Fall Night." Can't wait to stick my nose in some of these jars! 









Here's the link...
http://www.yankeecandleworldwide.com/#!ALL-CHANGE-FOR-YANKEE-CANDLE/c1p4y/5703dca10cf27bf9349c236f


----------



## wickedwillingwench

nothin on the boneys yet???


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

Thank you for making this thread! I always loved Yankee Candle's items that they sell during Halloween. I always make sure I buy items from there every year before Halloween comes. I still have many Candy Corn candle from last year and plan on buying more candles and candle holders in the future.


----------



## Spookywolf

Heads up to fellow collectors...there's a 2008 Boney Bunch jar holder on Ebay going for $99 as a buy it now with $7.99 shipping. That's one of the harder to find pieces and the cheapest I've seen it listed for. FYI...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Boney-Bunch-Skeleton-2008-/152089645497?hash=item23693fd1b9:gOsAAOSwt7pXLpTP


----------



## Spookywolf

Newest updates from YC and a close up of the ghosts.


----------



## HalloweenTV

Thank you Spookywolf, I LOVE the ghosts!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Not sure what is going to happen with Yankee's Halloween collection this year, including the boney bunches. Yankee Candle is going through a change this year with a new look and being owned by a new company. Their accessories have become more everyday looking and less what they used to be. Hopefully they care enough to keep the line going but last year they were hinting that they were moving away from the boney bunches. I'm looking forward to the ghost holders and hopefully the Halloween candles will have a throw this year. After semi annual sale the Fall collection should come out and hopefully it's better than what they currently offer.


----------



## RCIAG

The ghosts are super cute! I don't collect Boneys but I LOVE seeing the new stuff every year & end up buying a non-Boney piece here & there every year.

As for the new labels, whatevs, as long as the scents are still good I don't care about the labels.


----------



## Kitty

Found youtube posted July 31, 2015 but reads 2016.

YANKEE CANDLE HALLOWEEN SPOOKTACULAR 2016 -...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh3-XirHwk8
Jul 31, 2015 · JOIN US ACROSS OUR YANKEE CANDLE WORLDWIDE NETWORK THIS HALLOWEEN 2016 FOR A SPOOKTACULAR WEEKEND OF FREE GAMES.. GIVEAWAYS & COMPETITIONS.. #YCWW JOIN US ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh3-XirHwk8


----------



## Spookywolf

With the early pics of the ghosts, I'm wondering if the preview party will have a ghostly theme as well this year? How fun would that be! Those ghosts are definitely going to find a place in my house this year. Now we need a ghostly Boney figure to go with them!


----------



## Kitty

Found cat pirate candle & ghost tea light.


----------



## gloomycatt

I agree, let's have the launch in early August again! Can't wait to see everything


----------



## Chelsiestein

I went to a Yankee Candle last night on the way back from San Diego and they had about 7 jars of Happy Halloween at 75% off! I would have gotten one if I didn't have a nearly new one at home. Just a heads up!


----------



## weenbaby

*2016 Yankee Candle Halloween Thread*

Hey guys! I'm back! I was thinking, it's June, so Boney talk should be happening. So glad it is! 
Unfortunately I didn't buy anything last year. Funds just weren't there and I just wasn't into it. I might start saving now for this year in case the Boneys do come back! 
My husband has sworn off Yankee because they discontinued the Patchouli candles. They told him it was seasonal so he checked back every season. Of course Halloween rolled around and they gave him Witches Brew which is definitely patchouli but it's not the same as the plain patchouli. I haven't been back in YC much because of that. 
Anyway, I can't wait to see how much fun we have this year! I hope Sean M is ready!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilda

I too am 'getting in the mood'! Isn't it almost time for them to debut their new Fall fragrances? 
If anyone see anything... give us a heads up!


----------



## Danielball483

weenbaby said:


> Hey guys! I'm back! I was thinking, it's June, so Boney talk should be happening. So glad it is!
> Unfortunately I didn't buy anything last year. Funds just weren't there and I just wasn't into it. I might start saving now for this year in case the Boneys do come back!
> My husband has sworn off Yankee because they discontinued the Patchouli candles. They told him it was seasonal so he checked back every season. Of course Halloween rolled around and they gave him Witches Brew which is definitely patchouli but it's not the same as the plain patchouli. I haven't been back in YC much because of that.
> Anyway, I can't wait to see how much fun we have this year! I hope Sean M is ready!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Witches Brew is my favorite candle scent ever! I hate that Yankee Candle is so expensive. I wish a competitor would duplicate the scent at a lower rate. I always look forward to Yankee releasing Witches Brew every year. I think I will go with the melts this year to save money however the jars do throw more scent in my opinion.


----------



## Hilda

I agree. Witches Brew IS Halloween!!


----------



## jecarl2

I'm hoping for a green candle shade this year. I have the orange from last year and the purple fron the year before. I think green would look great


----------



## sanders2469

Danielball483 said:


> Witches Brew is my favorite candle scent ever! I hate that Yankee Candle is so expensive. I wish a competitor would duplicate the scent at a lower rate. I always look forward to Yankee releasing Witches Brew every year. I think I will go with the melts this year to save money however the jars do throw more scent in my opinion.



Have you ever tried Apple Cider? I always burn Witches' Brew, but for the past few years I have been addicted to Apple Cider.


----------



## weenbaby

I love witches brew too. I buy the melts year round at the outlet. 
It does have a sweetness added to it (orange maybe??) and that's what my husband isn't crazy about. He just prefers plain patchouli and can't stand when YC tries to say it's the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weenbaby

Apple Pumpkin is probably one of my faves besides the witches brew. It reminds me that I need to go stock up again. If you go to the outlet and ask, they'll bring out the fall stuff/Boneys from the back. I like buying the fall stuff in the middle of summer because it's not even on display yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weenbaby

Isn't this cute! Because of this thread, I had to burn some witches brew. I couldn't find a votive holder anywhere! I remembered I had this candle but apparently it was burned to the bottom. I dumped hot water into it, removed the residual wax, and now I have a votive holder! I bought this candle at the outlet a few years ago. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkinpie

I watched some reviews on the witches brew and they said that there's 2 versions of the witches brew candle and that one doesn't throw as well as the other...is this true? How strong is this candle typically? What form is strongest? I really want to use it as my party scent but don't want to pay the high cost if the throw is terrible


----------



## weenbaby

My little votive I had I could smell throughout the house. I've had candles with good throws and candles with crappy throws. 
IMO if you want it short term (for a party) use the wax melts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome, thank u


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. I'm enjoying reading the discussions on fragrances. I love candle scent talk, especially the Fall scents. Btw, Hilda gives some of the best candle scent reviews on the Forum. She'll burn one and give absolutely great details about the individual notes in the fragrance. Great fun to read, and then I want to run out and by candles by the boatload, LOL! Hopefully she'll do that again this year (hint, hint, Hilda! ) I'd have to say one of my all time favorite Fall scents was the Harvest Welcome Yankee came out with a couple of years ago. I snagged several large jars of that scent and have hoarded them like a miser, only burning for "special occasions." Hope they bring that one back sometime soon.


----------



## Hilda

I just tried one the other day, and was going to review, then thought 'nah, I'm boring people with these things...' So THANK YOU Spookywolf! 
That is so sweet to hear! I'd love to do some reviews again this year. 

So a friend of mine, got this flyer in a store over the weekend... Ohhhhhhhhh maybe this year's Fall Fragances?!


----------



## Danielball483

I'm curious what Crisp Fall Night will be like. I just wish all the candle companies will stop making everything with apple in them. E.g. Walmart has there line of scents and my favorite was Enchanted Pumpkin Valley. Last year every single scent they had available had Apple in it. Geez man.


----------



## Nstope

weenbaby said:


> Hey guys! I'm back! I was thinking, it's June, so Boney talk should be happening. So glad it is!
> Unfortunately I didn't buy anything last year. Funds just weren't there and I just wasn't into it. I might start saving now for this year in case the Boneys do come back!
> My husband has sworn off Yankee because they discontinued the Patchouli candles. They told him it was seasonal so he checked back every season. Of course Halloween rolled around and they gave him Witches Brew which is definitely patchouli but it's not the same as the plain patchouli. I haven't been back in YC much because of that.
> Anyway, I can't wait to see how much fun we have this year! I hope Sean M is ready!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Patchouli is back on the Yankee Candle Website!


----------



## Shadowbat

Hilda said:


> I just tried one the other day, and was going to review, then thought 'nah, I'm boring people with these things...' So THANK YOU Spookywolf!
> That is so sweet to hear! I'd love to do some reviews again this year.
> 
> So a friend of mine, got this flyer in a store over the weekend... Ohhhhhhhhh maybe this year's Fall Fragances?!
> 
> View attachment 279340



Our TK has these out already. The caramel apple cake was nice, but very strong. Definitely would want to burn it in a larger area. Autumn Gatherings is nice. My friend bought one yesterday when he was there. My personal favorite was the Crisp Autumn Night, but passed on it.


----------



## SalemWitch

Shadowbat said:


> Our TK has these out already. The caramel apple cake was nice, but very strong. Definitely would want to burn it in a larger area. Autumn Gatherings is nice. My friend bought one yesterday when he was there. My personal favorite was the Crisp Autumn Night, but passed on it.


Carmel apple cake sounds great!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookywolf

Hilda said:


> I just tried one the other day, and was going to review, then thought 'nah, I'm boring people with these things...' So THANK YOU Spookywolf!
> That is so sweet to hear! I'd love to do some reviews again this year.
> 
> So a friend of mine, got this flyer in a store over the weekend... Ohhhhhhhhh maybe this year's Fall Fragances?!
> 
> View attachment 279340


Yay, thanks for sharing the flyer, Hilda! I'm really liking the Fall lineup this year. I, too, am wondering what Crisp Fall Night will smell like. And anything with the word "cake" in it has to smell yummy, LOL! Can't wait for the summer stuff to clear out so they bring on the Fall scents.


----------



## Spookywolf

Shadowbat said:


> Our TK has these out already. The caramel apple cake was nice, but very strong. Definitely would want to burn it in a larger area. Autumn Gatherings is nice. My friend bought one yesterday when he was there. My personal favorite was the Crisp Autumn Night, but passed on it.


Okay Shadowbat, I'm being thick-headed tonight. What store is TK? And I'm very jealous that you've already got access to these! Do you remember what Autumn Gatherings smelled like? I was wondering if it would be anything like the Harvest Welcome I liked so much, but that had definite notes of pumpkin and ginger in it, along with some other yummy spices and flavors. Can't wait to try all these out.


----------



## grim gravely

My store already has the new five fall releases in stock. I was able to try three off the five. The other two are a pass for me because I don't like colonge type scents. The three I already burned were honey tangerine, caramel apple cake and candid pecans. I did not care for the honey tangerine at all. After awhile I was sick of the scent and it started to smell too citrus for my taste. The candid pecans was nice but my favorite was the caramel apple cake. That little tumbler throws you all the way across the house...very nice. I can only imagine how the two wick tumbler throws. I might have to purchase the two wick but I'm waiting for it to go on sale. I never pay full price on a yankee candle. There are other returning favorites like apple butter coming out for fall. Also, they are having their semi annual sale and I managed to score some fall and Halloween candles for 75% off. Now is the time to stock up while the price is cheap. I managed to get pumpkin time, super sweet pumpkin and the trick or treat swirl.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i Need BONEY info!!!!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

*Agreed x 10! Asked while there yesterday checking out the new fall scents & they said they hadn't heard anything but would hopefully next month, and def. thought BB would be returning for some time to come because it's popular.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm hoping for Boney Bunch news as well, but so far all is quiet. On the candle side of the news...thanks to a nudge from Grim Gravely, I wandered over to the semi-annual sale on YC's site and scored a medium Pumpkin Ginger Bark (Yum!) candle for $8.00! (Any medium going for $8 w/purchase.) Also snagged a few $1 tarts to try, and got a large Storm Watch candle for $15. They also have these lovelies for really cheap...

Pumpkin Votive Holder - $2.80








Electric Tart Warmer Pumpkin - $8.80


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BBL posted on her FB page that Yankee posted on THEIR page that BB will be back.


----------



## Shadowbat

Spookywolf said:


> Okay Shadowbat, I'm being thick-headed tonight. What store is TK? And I'm very jealous that you've already got access to these! Do you remember what Autumn Gatherings smelled like? I was wondering if it would be anything like the Harvest Welcome I liked so much, but that had definite notes of pumpkin and ginger in it, along with some other yummy spices and flavors. Can't wait to try all these out.



I meant YK. lol


----------



## Danielball483

After a stopping in my local Yankee I saw they had the fall samplers out. Smelling them all I actually wasn't impressed this year. I guess I will just wait for the classics to return. Come on Witches Brew!


----------



## Lucy08

Glad to see this up and running already! Thanks for the pics, the ghosts look adorable!


----------



## Shadowbat

Saw BBL posted a schedule of Yankee Candle events that has the Witches Ball for August 27th.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ugh...another 2.5 months. Bastids!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I went to the Yankee Candle in Mall of Georgia today and they have Halloween at 75% off, including some 2015 Boneys (Deadly Diva, Boos Brothers, and the limo) plus quite a few witches Brew large jar candles.


----------



## Danielball483

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I went to the Yankee Candle in Mall of Georgia today and they have Halloween at 75% off, including some 2015 Boneys (Deadly Diva, Boos Brothers, and the limo) plus quite a few witches Brew large jar candles.


Oh man LUCKY!


----------



## weenbaby

*2016 Yankee Candle Halloween Thread*

Are there any coupons floating around? I want to purchase my husband a patchouli candid, but it's almost cheaper to buy on eBay. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstope

weenbaby said:


> Are there any coupons floating around? I want to purchase my husband a patchouli candid, but it's almost cheaper to buy on eBay. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait until after the Semi Annual Sale, and there will be coupons!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

where are our beloved BB informants????


----------



## TnHorrorFan

the following fall candles show up as new on the site and available to purchase online.

Make sure to use drop down menu and show all.

http://www.yankeecandle.com/browse/new-arrivals/candles/_/N-a0h?No=0&Nrpp=100








The autumn evening invites with brisk earthiness and dreamy interludes of lavender and woodland notes.

Fragrance Notes:
Top: Bergamot, Grapefruit, Black Peppercorn
Mid: Lavender, Maple Leaf
Base: Cedar, Lakeside Moss
Rich caramel and vanilla frosting surrounds apple cake perfection-sugary sweet and finished with crunchy nuts.

Fragrance Notes:
Top: Apple
Mid: Vanilla, Clove, Caramel
Bottom: Praline, Sugar









Fresh from the oven, warm pecans glazed with caramel, sugar and vanilla.

Fragrance Notes:
Top: Cinnamon
Mid: Pecan, Praline, Caramel
Base: Vanilla, Malt 










A warm mix of fading sun and crisp days with harvest fruit, patchouli and sandalwood.

Fragrance Notes:
Top: Apple
Mid: Pear, Rose
Base: Tonka, Patchouli, Sandalwood










About This Fragrance

A gathering of bold fall scents - late blooms, cinnamon - with a dash of earthy patchouli.


----------



## ceo418

Hi, I am new to the forum but have enjoyed reading these threads. I am trying to collect all the cat-related Boney Bunch items (just Boneys) and these are the ones I have so far (sorry, no pictures):

--Cat next to a pumpkin with one paw raised
--Bone tired cat
--Cat with paws on the black hat
--Crazy cat lady
--2015 limousine with the cats on it

Are there any that I am missing? I've only gotten into the Boneys in the past few years. I have a couple of other Boneys, but I'm a cat person so those are the ones I'd like to have.

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Hilda

No No No!! I have to cover my eyes from the descriptions. I like to surprise myself! hahahahaha (joking) 
Thanks for the info!!

Dang it!! They are only available in small jars, not in votives. I have to wait.


----------



## Lucy08

Hilda said:


> No No No!! I have to cover my eyes from the descriptions. I like to surprise myself! hahahahaha (joking)
> Thanks for the info!!
> 
> Dang it!! They are only available in small jars, not in votives. I have to wait.


 
There was a citrus one, too. Honey clementine, or something like that? I liked it but didn't get one.


----------



## Lucy08

ceo418 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum but have enjoyed reading these threads. I am trying to collect all the cat-related Boney Bunch items (just Boneys) and these are the ones I have so far (sorry, no pictures):
> 
> --Cat next to a pumpkin with one paw raised
> --Bone tired cat
> --Cat with paws on the black hat
> --Crazy cat lady
> --2015 limousine with the cats on it
> 
> Are there any that I am missing? I've only gotten into the Boneys in the past few years. I have a couple of other Boneys, but I'm a cat person so those are the ones I'd like to have.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


I think that's all of them! Not sure if there was a cat in the pet cemetery or not, tho.


----------



## Kitty

Welcome to HF, ceo418! 
There are BB stamp sheets from Boney Bunch Love facebook that are very helpful.
https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=493099004101850
There are also many YC Halloween cat pieces, non-BB.

Lucy08, you are correct about cat in Pet Cemetery.


----------



## ceo418

Thank you very much!


----------



## Hilda

Lucy08 said:


> There was a citrus one, too. Honey clementine, or something like that? I liked it but didn't get one.


The citrus candles always wind up reminding me of furniture polish. LOL


----------



## Hilda

I really wish they had the new Fall fragrances in votives online. That said, being the candle freak I am, I could not resist and I did just order three of them in the small jar size. 
Wish me luck that I like all three! haha


----------



## Lucy08

Hilda said:


> I really wish they had the new Fall fragrances in votives online. That said, being the candle freak I am, I could not resist and I did just order three of them in the small jar size.
> Wish me luck that I like all three! haha


They all smelled decent! All the store had was the small ones, they were on sale for $7.


----------



## Mm87

I'm really bummed the party is at the end of August again. I have gone the last 4 years to Deerfield on the launch day. But I'm due with baby on August 24th. Hopefully I can at least get what I want online. Was hoping it would be early August again. It's always been so fun getting there early. My mom and I were usually second in line behind BBL. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench

welcome to our Spooky Crew, MM87! Congrats on the baby, too. 

i am dying for our friendly informants to slip us some teasers at least!


----------



## Spookywolf

There's a 2008 BB jar holder starting at $1.00 over on the 'Bay. It's a broken piece, but if you don't mind grabbing your superglue, you might be able to get this for a bargain. That is one of the harder pieces to find. FYI...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candle-Boney-Bunch-2008-Jar-Holder-BROKEN-/262488571814?hash=item3d1d89bfa6:g:vEQAAOSwbYZXZKpi


----------



## Lucy08

Mm87 said:


> I'm really bummed the party is at the end of August again. I have gone the last 4 years to Deerfield on the launch day. But I'm due with baby on August 24th. Hopefully I can at least get what I want online. Was hoping it would be early August again. It's always been so fun getting there early. My mom and I were usually second in line behind BBL. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't love the late date either. Waiting so long last year took the fun out of it for me. My time, energy, and money were spent at Homegoods!


----------



## Impy

Hilda said:


> I really wish they had the new Fall fragrances in votives online. That said, being the candle freak I am, I could not resist and I did just order three of them in the small jar size.
> Wish me luck that I like all three! haha


Oooh, does this mean we get another year of your reviews?


----------



## Hilda

Impy said:


> Oooh, does this mean we get another year of your reviews?


Well... in the past, most of the fun was trying to guess what scents were in the combinations. I notice that this year, instead of those vague colorful descriptions, they are actually listing what scents are in the candles. Dang it. Took some of the fun out of it for me! hahaha


----------



## RCIAG

Instead of making a new thread I thought I'd post this in here. I know this isn't a new piece, but I thought someone in here in this thread would know something about it. I just picked it up at Salvation Army because it was the first Halloween thing I saw & then picked it up & saw it was Yankee Candle & only $8.99 (originally $26.99) so I HAD to buy it. 

I like the face on the tree, he's so happy. It looks like maybe there was a votive cup in the small stump or maybe it holds a tea light. It also looks like there used to be something hanging from the tree limb, there's a small hole in the overhanging branch so maybe that held an oil burner.


----------



## Lucy08

RCIAG said:


> Instead of making a new thread I thought I'd post this in here. I know this isn't a new piece, but I thought someone in here in this thread would know something about it. I just picked it up at Salvation Army because it was the first Halloween thing I saw & then picked it up & saw it was Yankee Candle & only $8.99 (originally $26.99) so I HAD to buy it.
> 
> I like the face on the tree, he's so happy. It looks like maybe there was a votive cup in the small stump or maybe it holds a tea light. It also looks like there used to be something hanging from the tree limb, there's a small hole in the overhanging branch so maybe that held an oil burner.


My guess is a tart warmer!


----------



## Kitty

YC New Fall Fragrance Preview

http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?Ntt=new+fall+fragrance+preview


----------



## RCIAG

Tart warmer yes!!!

You know, I'm kinda glad it's missing the hanging bits for the tarts or oil. I'm not fond of the liquid wax/oil hanging like that there where a cat or cat's tail might take it out & spill it all over. As it is I'll use it as a votive or tea light holder instead.

Anyone got an age on it? I've found trees with double tart warmers but not a single one like this one.


----------



## weenbaby

I have a tart warmer with a hangy thing. Funny thing is, the hangy thing doesn't hang far enough for the tea light to even touch the hangy thing to melt the tart. It's rather useless in that regard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amuck amuck

I like to incorporate the tart warmer tree as part of displays with other Halloween such as boney bunch. The hanging cups seem to distract from the look so I remove them and just use the bottom cup for a candle.


----------



## Spookywolf

RCIAG said:


> Instead of making a new thread I thought I'd post this in here. I know this isn't a new piece, but I thought someone in here in this thread would know something about it. I just picked it up at Salvation Army because it was the first Halloween thing I saw & then picked it up & saw it was Yankee Candle & only $8.99 (originally $26.99) so I HAD to buy it.
> 
> I like the face on the tree, he's so happy. It looks like maybe there was a votive cup in the small stump or maybe it holds a tea light. It also looks like there used to be something hanging from the tree limb, there's a small hole in the overhanging branch so maybe that held an oil burner.


RCIAG, I'm loving your find! So stinkin' cute.  That looks vintage to me, but I couldn't locate anything on it either. I know that you can get replacement tart bowls, if you want to replace the one that used to hang from the tree, but it's still cute as is. Word of advice though, I'd only burn tealights in it because of the size of the holder in the tree trunk. If you try a votive, you'll need a separate glass votive holder so the wax doesn't melt and pour all over it. Plus the votive candles are taller so the flame might scorch the tree branch above it. You'd be safer sticking with the tealights. But that's a really nice find. Don't you just love finding a deal like that.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I've got a serious candle addiction problem.  What is it about the semi-annual sale at YC? I can't stay away from there! I had to jump on the 3 for $33 large jar deal yesterday (with free shipping too!) Got a Peach Cobbler, Hazelnut Coffee, and a Carrot Cake - yum! Also got a couple of $5 small jars in Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin. 

Is anyone else not feeling the new labels on the revamped YC jars? I know I don't buy them because of the labels, but I'm going to miss the larger, pretty pictures. I use the jars in my displays sometimes for the different seasons, and the YC jars were always so pretty & decorative. They just really seemed to go with my other decorations. Plus the larger labels helped to hide the "yuck" sometimes left on the insides of the jars as they burned down. I think the new, smaller labels just make them look cheap. They say you can peel them off, but I keep jars for a long time and switch them out with the seasons, so I don't want to go back later on and wonder what scent was in that jar of orange wax. Know what I mean? I think YC could have have spent their money better toward more fragrance in the jars, not redesigning their logo and labels.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Okay, I've got a serious candle addiction problem.  What is it about the semi-annual sale at YC? I can't stay away from there! I had to jump on the 3 for $33 large jar deal yesterday (with free shipping too!) Got a Peach Cobbler, Hazelnut Coffee, and a Carrot Cake - yum! Also got a couple of $5 small jars in Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin.
> 
> Is anyone else not feeling the new labels on the revamped YC jars? I know I don't buy them because of the labels, but I'm going to miss the larger, pretty pictures. I use the jars in my displays sometimes for the different seasons, and the YC jars were always so pretty & decorative. They just really seemed to go with my other decorations. Plus the larger labels helped to hide the "yuck" sometimes left on the insides of the jars as they burned down. I think the new, smaller labels just make them look cheap. They say you can peel them off, but I keep jars for a long time and switch them out with the seasons, so I don't want to go back later on and wonder what scent was in that jar of orange wax. Know what I mean? I think YC could have have spent their money better toward more fragrance in the jars, not redesigning their logo and labels.


Agree! They look like the $5 candles WalMart sells.


----------



## amuck amuck

I smelled the scents of the new fall candles and found them as blah as the new labels on them. Just looking at the old labels added to the decorating and accessories used with them.


----------



## Hilda

I hate to say it, the labels are boring. BORING I tell you!!!


----------



## weenbaby

Caramel apple cake looks interesting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> Caramel apple cake looks interesting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me it smelled like any other typical baked goods candle. Nothing special.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Hi guys!! It's so good to see you all back here and to continue our Boney stalking ritual! Gotta go catch up on what I have missed now...


----------



## Hallow Girl

Love this thread. I am looking foward to yc halloween candles, really everything but not boney bunch.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Hilda said:


> I hate to say it, the labels are boring. BORING I tell you!!!


 Completely agree with you. I hate the new labels.


----------



## Rachel Baggett

Hey guys!

Non-boney related question, I'll be driving down I-91 next week and was looking for fun places to stop at. Is the flagship store in Deerfield worth a visit?


----------



## Spookywolf

Rachel Baggett said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Non-boney related question, I'll be driving down I-91 next week and was looking for fun places to stop at. Is the flagship store in Deerfield worth a visit?


Hi Rachel and welcome to the thread. I've never been to the flagship store, but I've seen several Youtube videos of it and I can tell you with certainty I would jump at the chance to go if I happened to be in that vicinity. It looks absolutely huge! Several folks on this thread have also been there and can probably advise you on the particulars. I'd say go for it. Make sure to give us the details of your trip if you decide to go.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Rachel Baggett said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Non-boney related question, I'll be driving down I-91 next week and was looking for fun places to stop at. Is the flagship store in Deerfield worth a visit?


Yes! After Boney release I mean.


----------



## Mm87

Rachel Baggett said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Non-boney related question, I'll be driving down I-91 next week and was looking for fun places to stop at. Is the flagship store in Deerfield worth a visit?


I go multiple times a year and it's always fun. The theming is unique. They have a room is snows, a Bavarian village room with ornaments. Of course candles everywhere. It's a good time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty

Found on BBL


----------



## sanura03

Hey everyone! Good to see a lot of familiar "faces." I had my first BB dream of the season, so I knew it was time to check the boards haha.


----------



## Lucy08

Rachel Baggett said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Non-boney related question, I'll be driving down I-91 next week and was looking for fun places to stop at. Is the flagship store in Deerfield worth a visit?


If it's any bring like the Williamsburg store, yes go! They carry the online exclusive!


----------



## Faucheuse

Kitty said:


> Found on BBL
> 
> View attachment 280424


Great find! What's BBL?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Faucheuse said:


> Great find! What's BBL?


Boney Bunch Love is a Facebook fan page. It's a great source for all things boney!


----------



## Kitty

RCIAG,

The piece that you bought is not in my YC Halloween catalogs. The sticker info may be able to help you at YC .
The info below has helped me idenify products in the past.
[email protected] or call 1.877.803.6890 


Ebay has this similar to the one you bought. On the right side, the cauldron looks like the 2011 piece.


----------



## RCIAG

It's crazy isn't it?! I haven't been able to find anything about it anywhere. The one you posted is the one I find when I google the info on the sticker. I'm still going to use it & I'll use the tea lights with it, or maybe just a battery operated one.

I may have to email them to see what's up, thanks for the info! I'm not a huge buyer of their Boney Bunch stuff but I do love their stuff in general & look forward to their premiere as much as any other, I knew this was a great find once I got it home & looked it over.


----------



## Nstope

The Yankee Candle website has the new Fall Accessories up today! There are a few pieces I really want!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

tfs, nstope! I really want a couple of those things, too.


----------



## Hilda

Jumps on my broom and flies away to the YC website!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy08

RCIAG said:


> It's crazy isn't it?! I haven't been able to find anything about it anywhere. The one you posted is the one I find when I google the info on the sticker. I'm still going to use it & I'll use the tea lights with it, or maybe just a battery operated one.
> 
> I may have to email them to see what's up, thanks for the info! I'm not a huge buyer of their Boney Bunch stuff but I do love their stuff in general & look forward to their premiere as much as any other, I knew this was a great find once I got it home & looked it over.



Maybe it was one of those pieces only sold at Hallmark?


----------



## RCIAG

Oooh good guess!


----------



## Kitty

YC emailed me this ENDS JUNE 30





















http://www.yankeecandle.com/statics/images/email/062916_R/coupon.html


----------



## grim gravely

I saw many of the new Fall accessories in person and they are very nice. I purchased the Twilight Silhouette multi tea light holder and the red leaves hurricane. Both were full price but I wanted them. I didn't want to risk either of them selling out before a good coupon comes out. I'm still on the hunt for the rest of the Twilight Silhouette pieces as my store did not get them in yet. I really need to take it easy with the Fall accessories because the Halloween items will be out in less than two months. I don't want to spend all of my budget on the Fall items and have nothing left for when Halloween comes out. The free candle coupon is good for anyone looking to add any of the new tea light/votive holders to their collection and get something worth $27.99 for free. It's better than nothing while there is no current money off coupon.


----------



## SalemWitch

grim gravely said:


> I saw many of the new Fall accessories in person and they are very nice. I purchased the Twilight Silhouette multi tea light holder and the red leaves hurricane. Both were full price but I wanted them. I didn't want to risk either of them selling out before a good coupon comes out. I'm still on the hunt for the rest of the Twilight Silhouette pieces as my store did not get them in yet. I really need to take it easy with the Fall accessories because the Halloween items will be out in less than two months. I don't want to spend all of my budget on the Fall items and have nothing left for when Halloween comes out. The free candle coupon is good for anyone looking to add any of the new tea light/votive holders to their collection and get something worth $27.99 for free. It's better than nothing while there is no current money off coupon.


I also caved and bought the Twilght Silhouettes Scenterpiece and large jar holder. I have 2 large jar holders from last year and they are my favs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy08

SalemWitch said:


> I also caved and bought the Twilght Silhouettes Scenterpiece and large jar holder. I have 2 large jar holders from last year and they are my favs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Twilight silhouette sold out super fast last year, best get them now while you can! The big jar holder is my favorite thing I bought last year. Ok, crazy cat lady is a close second!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

where is Haddonfield? and our other 'moles'? I'm dying for just a little boney info. Just a tease will make me happy!!


----------



## gloomycatt

Maybe we can lure them with halloween candy...


----------



## Nstope

Saw this on Facebook today!! There will be Boneys!!


----------



## BoneyFan

I can't believe Boneys are right around the corner! Feels like just yesterday we were all refreshing this forum for any type of scoop, lol!


----------



## Lucy08

Nstope said:


> View attachment 280739
> View attachment 280739
> Saw this on Facebook today!! There will be Boneys!!
> View attachment 280740


Thank you!!!!! Wonder what the rest of her looks like??


----------



## wickedwillingwench

so she IS a new boney? i thought so. Hmmmm...i lied...i want MORE!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ha ha ha...maybe she's "Scaris Hilton" ...bwahahahaha


----------



## Spookywolf

Nstope said:


> View attachment 280739
> View attachment 280739
> Saw this on Facebook today!! There will be Boneys!!
> View attachment 280740


Yay, a first glimpse of new Boneys! Thanks so much Nstope! Looks like a cute dog with her & she's wearing sunglasses?? Maybe WWW is right & she is Scarus Hilton I also like the Beetlejuice-style black & white striped candle dish.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Thanks to this thread this will be my first year getting some Boney Bunch offerings. I plan on nabbing that train via ebay. Question- are the small candles what fit inside each Boney Bunch piece or do some work with bigger ones? I plan on heading to the local Yankee Candle today to nab a bunch due to the big sale going on and would like to grab a few that will work with BB. Thanks!


----------



## Mourning Glory

thisdougsforu said:


> Thanks to this thread this will be my first year getting some Boney Bunch offerings. I plan on nabbing that train via ebay. Question- are the small candles what fit inside each Boney Bunch piece or do some work with bigger ones? I plan on heading to the local Yankee Candle today to nab a bunch due to the big sale going on and would like to grab a few that will work with BB. Thanks!


The type of candles that the Boney Bunch take vary. The train takes votives. Overall, you will need jars, tapers, tealights and votives. Many members of this thread use battery operated candles since they do not want to actually burn candles in their collection. However, there are a brave few that do burn them. I hope this helps!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and wax melts. IME, the boney candle requirement covers the gamut of YC offerings...but i don't burn candles in mine, either.


----------



## Kitty

Here is a closeup pic from Boney Bunch Love! There is a white cat on black, may be a candle?


----------



## Kitty

This is also on Boney Bunch Love fb.


----------



## sanura03

Hello my Boney friends. We're trying to downsize our holiday hoards, since we can't even really display everything we have, and I'm trying not to end up on Hoarders haha. So I tried to challenge myself to pick my top 10 Boneys and find new homes for the rest (and the ones that didn't get picked up last year.) It's so hard though! I thiiiink I've got it narrowed down to 13 and even that was hard. Hopefully they don't have any I fall in love with this year 
At any rate, I'm going to be updating my list from last year. And of course, I want you guys to be first in line, in case there are any pieces that you guys have been searching for. Stay tuned for my OCD list and pics haha, but if there's anything in particular you need, let me know.
Also, Jezebel_Boo did you still need to replace some items that were broken? No pressure at all! I just didn't want to forget about you =)


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> Hello my Boney friends. We're trying to downsize our holiday hoards, since we can't even really display everything we have, and I'm trying not to end up on Hoarders haha. So I tried to challenge myself to pick my top 10 Boneys and find new homes for the rest (and the ones that didn't get picked up last year.) It's so hard though! I thiiiink I've got it narrowed down to 13 and even that was hard. Hopefully they don't have any I fall in love with this year
> At any rate, I'm going to be updating my list from last year. And of course, I want you guys to be first in line, in case there are any pieces that you guys have been searching for. Stay tuned for my OCD list and pics haha, but if there's anything in particular you need, let me know.
> Also, Jezebel_Boo did you still need to replace some items that were broken? No pressure at all! I just didn't want to forget about you =)


I'm after a few, but cannot remember a single name right now!!! Always looking for a reasonably priced balloon boy, but I know that's a long shot!! Looking forward to your list!


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> Here is a closeup pic from Boney Bunch Love! There is a white cat on black, may be a candle?
> 
> View attachment 280854


Wonder if the cat is a votive?


----------



## sanura03

Lucy08 said:


> I'm after a few, but cannot remember a single name right now!!! Always looking for a reasonably priced balloon boy, but I know that's a long shot!! Looking forward to your list!


About to post a full list. Unfortunately Balloon Boy is on my shortlist to keep.  Sorry about that.


----------



## sanura03

Here's the full list, going to work on posting pictures and figuring out pricing. 

2008:
Original bride and groom couple, 2013 reissue!

2009:
Car couple, reissue, one of the bones fell off the wire in the back, but I still have it and it can be reglued easily.
Headless pirate.

2010:
Proposal couple.
Cake couple (eating the cake.)
Duffer McBone (golfer.)
Last Call.
Headless Horseman.
Couple in bed (eternal slumber.)
Motorcycle couple.
Reed diffuser couple.
Tall Ghoul. His head broke off but it's been glued cleanly back on. Will be a detail pic.
Spider TLH.
Mansion JH.

2011:
Couple in front of the chapel. 
Horse-drawn pumpkin farmer cart.
Couple going over the threshold.
Bobbing for Apples.
Headless Sitter.
See/Hear/Speak no evil jar holder.
Boney Claus w/sleigh.
Rest in Pieces.
LED wedding couple luminary candle.
LED Witch.
Dead in the Water (couple in boat.)

2012:
Flying Witch.
Tall 4-armed man TW. One of his arms broke, but I glued it cleanly back on. Will be a detail pic.
Dead from the Neck Up.
Dead Eye.
Toasting couple.
Dead and Ferried (reaper in boat.)
Horse-drawn Carriage/Hearse.
Cat w/hat.

2013:
Bone Dry.
Bone White.
Cat w/pumpkin.
Frank and Bride.
Prom Couple.
Boneshaker Train.
Surfin' Hearse.

2014:
Dying to See You. This was a replacement for the one my son broke so I hadn't opened the box. I just took it out and apparently the LEDs don't work.
Bus. Only half the lights work and the paint job is questionable, like all the other buses.
Pet Cemetery.
Graves Dug While You Wait.
King Kong Baby (highchair.)
Eyephone.
Bird Plane.
Wake the Dead.
Boney and Clyde.
See/Hear/Speak no evil multi taper holder.
Drop Dead Gorgeous.

2015:
Boney Joel.
Last Tango couple.
Telebone.

Non-Boney YC Halloween items:
Black Cat Happy Halloween jar topper.
2014 green glass flying witch candle screen.
2013 cemetery moving VH. (Spinning bats.)
2014 Witches' hand jar holder.
2010 Glass Jack'o'lantern globes. I have two of these.
2011 Metal Creepy Crawlies multi TLH.
2010 Haunted House hanging tart warmer.
2013/14? Raven on books hanging tart warmer.
2010 Haunted House moving TLH. (Spinning bats.)

This has been painful


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

sanura03 said:


> Here's the full list, going to work on posting pictures and figuring out pricing.
> 
> 2008:
> Original bride and groom couple, 2013 reissue!
> 
> 2009:
> Car couple, reissue, one of the bones fell off the wire in the back, but I still have it and it can be reglued easily.
> Headless pirate.
> 
> 2010:
> Proposal couple.
> Cake couple (eating the cake.)
> Duffer McBone (golfer.)
> Last Call.
> Headless Horseman.
> Couple in bed (eternal slumber.)
> Motorcycle couple.
> Reed diffuser couple.
> Tall Ghoul. His head broke off but it's been glued cleanly back on. Will be a detail pic.
> Spider TLH.
> Mansion JH.
> 
> 2011:
> Couple in front of the chapel.
> Horse-drawn pumpkin farmer cart.
> Couple going over the threshold.
> Bobbing for Apples.
> Headless Sitter.
> See/Hear/Speak no evil jar holder.
> Boney Claus w/sleigh.
> Rest in Pieces.
> LED wedding couple luminary candle.
> LED Witch.
> Dead in the Water (couple in boat.)
> 
> 2012:
> Flying Witch.
> Tall 4-armed man TW. One of his arms broke, but I glued it cleanly back on. Will be a detail pic.
> Dead from the Neck Up.
> Dead Eye.
> Toasting couple.
> Dead and Ferried (reaper in boat.)
> Horse-drawn Carriage/Hearse.
> Cat w/hat.
> 
> 2013:
> Bone Dry.
> Bone White.
> Cat w/pumpkin.
> Frank and Bride.
> Prom Couple.
> Boneshaker Train.
> Surfin' Hearse.
> 
> 2014:
> Dying to See You. This was a replacement for the one my son broke so I hadn't opened the box. I just took it out and apparently the LEDs don't work.
> Bus. Only half the lights work and the paint job is questionable, like all the other buses.
> Pet Cemetery.
> Graves Dug While You Wait.
> King Kong Baby (highchair.)
> Eyephone.
> Bird Plane.
> Wake the Dead.
> Boney and Clyde.
> See/Hear/Speak no evil multi taper holder.
> Drop Dead Gorgeous.
> 
> 2015:
> Boney Joel.
> Last Tango couple.
> Telebone.
> 
> Non-Boney YC Halloween items:
> Black Cat Happy Halloween jar topper.
> 2014 green glass flying witch candle screen.
> 2013 cemetery moving VH. (Spinning bats.)
> 2014 Witches' hand jar holder.
> 2010 Glass Jack'o'lantern globes. I have two of these.
> 2011 Metal Creepy Crawlies multi TLH.
> 2010 Haunted House hanging tart warmer.
> 2013/14? Raven on books hanging tart warmer.
> 2010 Haunted House moving TLH. (Spinning bats.)
> 
> This has been painful


Yes! I had completely forgotten! I'll send you a pm

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy08

sanura03 said:


> About to post a full list. Unfortunately Balloon Boy is on my shortlist to keep.  Sorry about that.


Oh keep him for sure!!!!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Can't wait 'til the release party - want to see those Boneys! Also, wanted to keep track of sightings before the release, so made a blog for 2016 Boneys.


----------



## sanura03

Sorry guys, completely forgot about the rules about selling in general halloween forum!
I updated the other post I made last year about selling them:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-trade-by-individuals/142551-yankee-candle-boney-bunch-pieces.html

So please post there or PM me. Thanks guys!


----------



## Spookywolf

Now that the SAS is over, it's fun to look at the upcoming Fall items YC is releasing. I'm really liking the new car scent charms. 









And I think I must really get one of these to go with it!


----------



## sanura03

Those are adorable! Especially the bats, of course haha.


----------



## Kitty

YC hasTwilight Silhouettes w/ LED and Timer
http://www.yankeecandle.com/browse/new-arrivals/candle-accessories/_/N-a0w?No=0&Nrpp=100


----------



## Spookywolf

Are there any good YC coupons out right now?


----------



## sanura03

sanura03 said:


> Those are adorable! Especially the bats, of course haha.


Ooh, I just hope they're not Witches' brew. 
I would not enjoy climbing into my hot car and getting blasted with patchouli haha.

ETA: Never mind, I just noticed that it's just a charm and the scent is elsewhere. Whew! haha


----------



## Shadowbat

Spookywolf said:


> Are there any good YC coupons out right now?



We received a couple in the mail today. $20 off a $45 or more purchase and a Free (up to $10.99) gift with purchase of $15 or more.


----------



## HweenLover

I LOVE apple pumpkin. Definitely tied with the "be thankful" candle.


----------



## HweenLover

OMG!! Cute!


----------



## grim gravely

Stopped by Yankee today and most of the Fall accessories and candles are now out on the shelves. They are missing a huge shipment but most of what they are currently offering is out. I am a little disappointed that I can hardly smell any of the Fall scents because they are very light. No surprises there I guess. I hope the Halloween candles are better but last year they were literally unscented so I guess we are in for another disappointment this year. I do like some of the Fall accessories but I decided to not go crazy on them and try to hold out for the Halloween items. The charms for the car scents are very nice for $5.99 each. There is also a pumpkin and I hope they release a Boney Bunch charm for Halloween. That would be a money maker for sure.


----------



## Halloeve55

Nice to come back on since 2014! Skipped last year's Boney Collection due to tight funds  .I even skipped the Williamsburg Flagship store Boney Party..would have been torture to me eyes  
A lot has happened since I've been gone..new company management..new labels...I do not like the new labels. Not a fan of the jars decorating but I do like the pillars.
I am excited for more witches brew items..burned my last in the beginning of the year 
For the new boney on the preview ad,wonder if those are steampunk goggles on her head? But I don't see that matching up to what looks like a martini in her hand..maybe I am just seeing things 
anyways...I'm excited to be back for 2016 Boneys..woohoo!


----------



## Shadowbat

My daughters are getting so excited for the event, even though it's still almost 2 months away. It has really become a tradition for us.


----------



## Mourning Glory

There is a Six Feet Under on ebay with a $90 BIN or best offer. The mouth could use a little TLC. Not a bad deal for someone willing to repair it. On a related note, I have a pupil that needs fixed on one of my boneys. I was thinking sharpie but maybe paint would look better. Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## Boneys80

I've had to use a sharpie. I had an organ player with one eye and had to fill in the other lol. Worked like a charm. I would advise that you use a fairly new sharpie but if you mess up, you can gently scratch it off and try again.


----------



## Kitty

In the mail I received a plastic YC IN STORE ONLY coupon, $20 off $45, exp. July 31,2016 from South Deerfield, MA.
Phone 877-636-7707.


----------



## Spookywolf

Two days of checking my mailbox for my Yankee coupon and nada. Good thing I logged on here and saw Kitty's post before I started stomping on the floor and pouting. One call to YC customer service and I had a coupon in my email in less than 5 minutes. Happy dance, happy dance! Guess where I'm going tomorrow after work. Twilight silhouettes scenterpiece you shall be mine! Bwah-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Spookywolf

Whoa, slamming on the brakes here. I headed over to YC to check out the TS scenterpiece, and there's a new review with a photo that looks like this lights up white or a very light pinkish purple. Not the warm orange glow I was hoping for. Does anybody have this warmer already, and if so, can you tell me what color this lights up with? I really liked the look of the pieces in this collection last year and I hope they haven't changed something.


----------



## Nstope

What did you say to Customer Service? I have not received a coupon either and would love an email one. Also, I saw this picture on Facebook, in a group I belong in. It's a nice orange/white glow.


----------



## SalemWitch

*2016 Yankee Candle Halloween Thread*



Spookywolf said:


> Whoa, slamming on the brakes here. I headed over to YC to check out the TS scenterpiece, and there's a new review with a photo that looks like this lights up white or a very light pinkish purple. Not the warm orange glow I was hoping for. Does anybody have this warmer already, and if so, can you tell me what color this lights up with? I really liked the look of the pieces in this collection last year and I hope they haven't changed something.


I have the TS Warmer. It is white when turned on, I was disappointed, but am keeping it.  No orange/white -- just white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookywolf

Nstope said:


> What did you say to Customer Service? I have not received a coupon either and would love an email one. Also, I saw this picture on Facebook, in a group I belong in. It's a nice orange/white glow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 281357


Hi Nstope! Thanks for sharing the FB pic. I wonder though, if that is the large jar holder? I know the votive holders and the large jar holder have the orange light effect and I just love that. I was hoping the scenterpiece would as well. But I might still get one. I'd really like to see these in person to know better. And as far as the coupon, I just called and told them that some of my friends had received their coupons but I never got one. And I do tend to have this problem with Yankee. I used to get those little laminated cards in the mail with their coupons all the time, but they stopped coming a year or so ago, even though friends of mine that live in the same area still get theirs. I've tried calling to be re-added to their mailing list, but still no coupons. I get their catalogs though, so I'm not sure what the problem is. I usually just go online and look for the printable versions, but I couldn't locate a thing the last couple of days on the sites I normally visit to get coupons. I think Yankee has some of the best customer service out there.


----------



## Spookywolf

SalemWitch said:


> I have the TS Warmer. It is white when turned on, I was disappointed, but am keeping it.  No orange/white -- just white.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks SalemWitch! I think I need to go to the store and look at these up close and personal. If I don't get the scenterpiece, then I might just get the large jar holder instead. I've been holding out on joining the scenterpiece crowd since they came out. I have a tart burner that holds the regular tarts, so I've been waiting for just the right scenterpiece unit to push me over the edge.  They also have a cute owl and I'm also liking their new Auburn Flicker Leaf warmer. I wonder if that looks as red when its lit as it does in the pic? The description says "beautiful tones of brown, gold and red" so its really hard to tell online. Its like once I give myself permission to spend money at YC then I go hog-wild, LOL! I have the same problem during Boney Bunch season.


----------



## Kitty

YC emailed me this coupon today. $20 off $45, exp. July 10, 2016. Click on this below for printable coupon!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/statics/images/email/070816_Charming/coupon.html?


----------



## grim gravely

Only the Twilight Silhouettes multi tealight holder and the scenterpiece are available in stores this year. All the orange pieces are online exclusive this year


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grim gravely said:


> Only the Twilight Silhouettes multi tealight holder and the scenterpiece are available in stores this year. All the orange pieces are online exclusive this year


then i'm double glad i just went ahead and ordered the jar holders.


----------



## Hell Harpy

I'm still digging these little ghosts.


----------



## Nstope

Was in my local Yankee today and they had a sign up sheet for the Halloween Party!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Hell Harpy said:


> View attachment 281395
> 
> 
> I'm still digging these little ghosts.


I MUST have those ghosts!


----------



## grandma lise

Hey everyone, when's the party this year? 

I really like the ghosts that hell harpy posted. Are they tea light holders? Want!

Okay, just back now from Boney Bunch Love. August 27th perhaps?

Saturday, July 9th-10th is Hallmark Ornament Premiere. 

For those who enjoy collecting Halloween themed ornaments, here's a link... 

http://www.hallmark.com/halloween/halloween-products/


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Hey everyone, when's the party this year?
> 
> I really like the ghosts that hell harpy posted. Are they tea light holders? Want!
> 
> Okay, just back now from Boney Bunch Love. August 27th perhaps?


Yes, the 27th this year. Making us wait again


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Hey everyone, when's the party this year?
> 
> I really like the ghosts that hell harpy posted. Are they tea light holders? Want!
> 
> Okay, just back now from Boney Bunch Love. August 27th perhaps?


Welcome back! Yes, the date is August 27th. Did you see the flyer that was posted on BBL with the new boney?


----------



## grandma lise

Good to be with you all again. 

Sanura03, I was thinking it was later again this year too. Boo. Mourning Glory, yes, I found the pics of the first Boney. Yay!

Found some lovely black pillar holders in Goodwill tonight. Can hardly wait to find more Halloween. The haunting season has officially begun for me! 

Heading to bed now, our Hallmark opens at 8 a.m. I want to be first in line to get this limited-quantity ornament, Kill the Wabbit... http://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/k...t-1595QXE3081.html?searchterm=Kill the Wabbit


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks SalemWitch! I think I need to go to the store and look at these up close and personal. If I don't get the scenterpiece, then I might just get the large jar holder instead. I've been holding out on joining the scenterpiece crowd since they came out. I have a tart burner that holds the regular tarts, so I've been waiting for just the right scenterpiece unit to push me over the edge.  They also have a cute owl and I'm also liking their new Auburn Flicker Leaf warmer. I wonder if that looks as red when its lit as it does in the pic? The description says "beautiful tones of brown, gold and red" so its really hard to tell online. Its like once I give myself permission to spend money at YC then I go hog-wild, LOL! I have the same problem during Boney Bunch season.


I think I suffer from the same hog-wild syndrome! Give me a YC coupon too, and I lose all-self control. I had to order the TS Scenterpiece (bummer that it is white though, thanks for the heads up Salem Witch). I may go back and scoop up the Flicker one, and see what looks better lit up.

So great to see so many familiar faces posting already (and new ones too)!. Glad to catch the glimpse of the new Boney, even though I have zero room for more! The end of August seems like ages from now though. May have to console myself at Hallmark today with some ornament shopping (hope you get your prized one Grandma Lise)!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello, everyone! So nice to see everybody, getting excited for this year's YC releases! I am 36 weeks tomorrow, with my first (DH's third), and for once, am glad the Witches Ball has been delayed again this year, LOL. Hopefully, I will have some $$$ that is for ME, and not DS, by then. 

I can't remember if a picture of the TS Scenterpiece had been posted here lit up, but one was, on BBL's FB page:









I wish that it lit up orange, but may still give it a go anyway. I have to be a lot more conservative this year, with which YC pieces I try, and am torn between trying the TS collection, before they are all gone again, and the Autumn Foliage Collection.


----------



## Lucy08

Hell Harpy said:


> View attachment 281395
> 
> 
> I'm still digging these little ghosts.


Those are a must for me! Bet they go fast.....


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hello, everyone! So nice to see everybody, getting excited for this year's YC releases! I am 36 weeks tomorrow, with my first (DH's third), and for once, am glad the Witches Ball has been delayed again this year, LOL. Hopefully, I will have some $$$ that is for ME, and not DS, by then.
> 
> I can't remember if a picture of the TS Scenterpiece had been posted here lit up, but one was, on BBL's FB page:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that it lit up orange, but may still give it a go anyway. I have to be a lot more conservative this year, with which YC pieces I try, and am torn between trying the TS collection, before they are all gone again, and the Autumn Foliage Collection.


So glad you're back! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Kitty

Today, I picked up my YC postcard that will be mailed out next week to customers that have signed up for preview.
These are the same pics that are previous posts.


----------



## grandma lise

Congrats Pumpkin Muffin on the little one. I'm a step-parent too. First two sons are my husband's, the youngest is ours. The boys, despite the older ones being 12 and 10 years older, are very caring toward one another. 

Had a fun day at Hallmark. Here's this year's Halloween ornaments... http://www.hallmark.com/halloween/halloween-products/ Had to buy the display for the The Dia de Los Muertos ornament... http://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/k...lloween-sugar-skull-ornament-1595QFO5231.html Hoping they put it back into production for a re-release in October.

For those who collect owls, this is a nice ornament... http://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/k...-owloween-halloween-ornament-1595QFO5244.html

Good to see you Madjoodie. I got everything I most wanted today. Yay!

In October there will be a limited-quantity "Sally" ornament from The Nightmare Before Christmas to compliment Dr. Finkiestein - ( http://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/k...klestein-ornament-with-sound-1995QXD6004.html ) - that released today. It has multiple sound recordings too.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Kitty said:


> Today, I picked up my YC postcard that will be mailed out next week to customers that have signed up for preview.
> These are the same pics that are previous posts.


Is it sad I'm so excited to get a Halloween related postcard in the mail? Oh well lol.

Also, please keep it on topic for Yankee Halloween/Boney stuff- thank you, appreciate it!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone,
Summary of my YC purchases so far...nada.  My store had absolutely no Twilight Silhouettes whatsoever. They said they thought they would get the scenterpiece and the multi light screen, but didn't expect anything else. No big deal, I thought, I'll just order online. Got busy with other things for the rest of the day, so I sat down a bit ago to make my online order and....still nada! I can't get my order to go through at all. I tried calling customer service to place it, but they're closed (did they always used to close early? I seem to remember their 800 ordering dept being open much later, but I could be mistaken.) I've edited everything I can think of and even deleted and reentered my payment info twice, but I still get an error msg saying to recheck my delivery and payment info. I've checked and edited everything to death and there is nothing wrong with it. I can't figure it out. And the real kicker is, I go to my bank website to check my balances and see half a dozen Yankee debits and credits over and over where I attempted to place my order! Yee gads, they'd better not charge me for that purchase x 100! And I never once got a confirmation that the order was placed. So frustrating. I'm not loving YC's redesigned website right now. I never used to have these kinds of ordering problems. Guess I'll call them tomorrow and find out what's going on. Then it will be another call to my bank when they open on Monday to make sure I didn't get charged with a dozen Yankee Candle transactions. So far, a whole lot of bother and no order. I'm not a happy camper right now.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow Spookywolf. I went onto the YC site last night and again this morning. Looks like they're having problems. Each time I click on "New" I get a page saying the website is temporarily down for maintenance. Hopefully others will see your post and not try to order anything this weekend. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lucy08

Stopped at Yankee today, got a Honey Clementine tart. Big spender! . They had a promotion today where you get s free votive with any purchase. I picked out the caramel apple cake to try. While I was ther I saw the Twilight Sillouettes teal light holder. Did not care for the while background at all!! I have the jar holder from last year, it has a nice warm yellowish tint to it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I need boney info!!!!!!!


----------



## thisdougsforu

http://m.yankeecandle.com/mobile/mwitchesball

I can't wait for my first year of BB! How are the retail prices on pieces?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

thisdougsforu said:


> http://m.yankeecandle.com/mobile/mwitchesball
> 
> I can't wait for my first year of BB! How are the retail prices on pieces?


most pieces are btween $15 and $30 but the larger ones can range up to $40. To my knowledge there's never been a piece that retailed more than $39.99.

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ZachTheMermaid

I'm so excited about these! I've been looking for previews of the Halloween stuff in stores for months! I hope that forbidden fruit candle smells like caramel apple...Mmmm


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> most pieces are btween $15 and $30 but the larger ones can range up to $40. To my knowledge there's never been a piece that retailed more than $39.99.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!


Pet Cemetery was $59.99. X.X


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> Pet Cemetery was $59.99. X.X


sheeesh! we paid that??? Darn them Boney BUnches!! No wonder i'm so broke!


----------



## grandma lise

I'm not able to get any results when I enter "witches ball" or "Halloween" into the search field on the Yankee Candle website. They appear to be having problems because I keep getting a "site maintenance" message. I've tried using IE and Google Chrome. Same result. Our local YC store closed due not being able to negotiate an acceptable lease, so I get the regular catalogs throughout the year and if I do get the Halloween catalog, I receive it after the party. If it wasn't for this forum and Boney Bunch Love, I wouldn't have any information until days before the party.

Looking forward to sneak peeks!


----------



## Halloeve55

Nice to know that I'm not the only one who can't find anything through the search bar on yankee but it's not fun for us all  I thought it was a glitch on my end.. we need info!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Hey loves! 

It's about that time eh? Bring on the leaks


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'm trying to remember who the informants were last year...might have to find that old thread and beg them personally.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Sean M. was a big deal in 2014 lol He was an online rep that most of us had the pleasure of conversing with a few times on the YC website >.<


----------



## wickedwillingwench

but sean is an after the fact thing. we had a few folks who were able to get some early boney info and share it. Of coure, if there's nothing better than 'Scaris Hilton' on the horizon, i'm gonna save a LOT of money this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

So I've been mulling over the Twilight Silhouettes scenterpiece. Yeah, I know it doesn't light up orange, and at first I wasn't liking that idea at all. But the more I look at it, the more it's growing on me. For one thing, the white background reads more like snow - more Winter to me than Fall - so I feel like I can carry through with that out on display all the way into Jan or Feb. And for some reason, I think of scary movies whenever I see those bare, black branches against that white background. Like the ending scene of What Lies Beneath or something from Silent Hill, so that appeals to the Halloween lover in me. So yep, I think I'm gonna go for it after all. I already ordered the TS large jar holder and some votives, so I'll have my orange/Fall fix with those, but that white background is different and just so stark. It's kinda speaking to me now.


----------



## Mourning Glory

What a fun description of the scenterpiece, SW! I love pieces that can can be used multiple seasons. Your explanation of the white reminding you of snow, and the spookiness of the trees got the wheels in my head turning. I wonder what it would look like displayed with boney Claus and the elf.


----------



## amuck amuck

Looks like Haddonfield 1963 started to give hints last year on 7/17/15 and posted pictures 7/18/15


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> So I've been mulling over the Twilight Silhouettes scenterpiece. Yeah, I know it doesn't light up orange, and at first I wasn't liking that idea at all. But the more I look at it, the more it's growing on me. For one thing, the white background reads more like snow - more Winter to me than Fall - so I feel like I can carry through with that out on display all the way into Jan or Feb. And for some reason, I think of scary movies whenever I see those bare, black branches against that white background. Like the ending scene of What Lies Beneath or something from Silent Hill, so that appeals to the Halloween lover in me. So yep, I think I'm gonna go for it after all. I already ordered the TS large jar holder and some votives, so I'll have my orange/Fall fix with those, but that white background is different and just so stark. It's kinda speaking to me now.


i have that piece from last year and wasn't happy that it wasn't orangish like you say...but then i also began to love the stark, wintery look of it. I am very glad that I bought it.


----------



## Nstope

The Twilight Sillouhette Scenterpiece is showing low stock on the Yankee website. It is available in stores, but probably best to get it now if you're debating about it!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy and Grandma Lise, thank you so very much for the congrats!  Doc doesn't want me going past 38 weeks, so DS will be here soon!  Thanks for the heads up on the TSS, Nstope. I was hoping stock would stay put a little while longer; perhaps YC will get another shipment in, before fall. After what happened with the Twilight Silhouettes Jar Candle Holder last year, who knows! 

It is strange that nothing but the Boney on the flyer has leaked yet; still holding out hope for some intel! I swore last year, I would be getting Deadly Diva, since I am partial to female Boneys. But, after seeing her in person, I didn't. However, this one is a female Boney, with a dog, too. And, I am CRAZY for Boneys with animals! Lord, I pray the paint quality is better this year!

And, why does it seem, that almost every female Boney lately, has a drink in her hand???


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy and Grandma Lise, thank you so very much for the congrats!  Doc doesn't want me going past 38 weeks, so DS will be here soon!  Thanks for the heads up on the TSS, Nstope. I was hoping stock would stay put a little while longer; perhaps YC will get another shipment in, before fall. After what happened with the Twilight Silhouettes Jar Candle Holder last year, who knows!
> 
> It is strange that nothing but the Boney on the flyer has leaked yet; still holding out hope for some intel! I swore last year, I would be getting Deadly Diva, since I am partial to female Boneys. But, after seeing her in person, I didn't. However, this one is a female Boney, with a dog, too. And, I am CRAZY for Boneys with animals! Lord, I pray the paint quality is better this year!
> 
> And, why does it seem, that almost every female Boney lately, has a drink in her hand???


Pumpkin Muffin, your post cracked me up.  I guess I didn't pay attention to the drinking Boney theme, LOL. And congratulations on your big news! I wish you all the best with the upcoming new addition to your family.


----------



## Spookywolf

Nstope said:


> The Twilight Sillouhette Scenterpiece is showing low stock on the Yankee website. It is available in stores, but probably best to get it now if you're debating about it!


Nstope, thanks for the heads up on the TS scenterpiece. I can't believe it's already low stock. Didn't they just come out like a week ago?? I went ahead and ordered, rather than take the chance on missing out again. I'm not going to gamble that my store will actually get any stock, and I don't want a repeat of last year. Those pieces were in and gone before I even had time to pull out the wallet. While I was at it, I ordered a meltcup of two of the new fragrances - the candied pecans and the caramel apple cake. I wish they had a pumpkin fragrance meltcup, but maybe those will come out later in the fall? I'll post when I get my orders in and get to try out the new scents. I love waiting for orders to arrive. It's a bit like Christmas time. What fun!


----------



## grim gravely

Twilight Silhouette showing low stock on the website does not surprise me. It was very popular last year and this year the jar and tealight holders are online exclusives. Stores will not be getting those items in stock. If your thinking about getting them, now is the time to order them.
I wonder if they will re-release another older boney bunch this year. I'm sure Sophia will make a appearance again this year as well. She was just as popular as the boney bunches last year.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

It was about this time last year someone starting leaking Boney info. I wonder if that will happen again this year?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy and Grandma Lise, thank you so very much for the congrats!  Doc doesn't want me going past 38 weeks, so DS will be here soon!  Thanks for the heads up on the TSS, Nstope. I was hoping stock would stay put a little while longer; perhaps YC will get another shipment in, before fall. After what happened with the Twilight Silhouettes Jar Candle Holder last year, who knows!
> 
> It is strange that nothing but the Boney on the flyer has leaked yet; still holding out hope for some intel! I swore last year, I would be getting Deadly Diva, since I am partial to female Boneys. But, after seeing her in person, I didn't. However, this one is a female Boney, with a dog, too. And, I am CRAZY for Boneys with animals! Lord, I pray the paint quality is better this year!
> 
> And, why does it seem, that almost every female Boney lately, has a drink in her hand???


I'm curious to see a better picture of her. I'm not 100% convinced that's a dog she is holding. Almost looks more bear like to me!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> I'm curious to see a better picture of her. I'm not 100% convinced that's a dog she is holding. Almost looks more bear like to me!


pretty sure it's a yippy dog.


----------



## Spookywolf

Does anyone know if there is a Boney Bunch 2015 stamp sheet yet?


----------



## Hell Harpy

Boney Bunch Love FB has all the stamp sheets including 2015.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> pretty sure it's a yippy dog.


His face looks so flat, tho!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> His face looks so flat, tho!!!


sadly, i think the quality on the boneys has just gone to crap...worse each year than the year before.


----------



## amuck amuck

I keep coming back each year with the secret hope that YC would put quality first and go back to the original spooky look of the faces on the boneys. The few Mr Bones pieces I have are greatest. I would not gripe about the prices if the pieces looked that way. But it will never happen. Pieces will not change, but prices will go up. Having said this I am still impatiently waiting for the premier.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> sadly, i think the quality on the boneys has just gone to crap...worse each year than the year before.


Yeah,that's what I'm afraid of!


----------



## Lucy08

amuck amuck said:


> I keep coming back each year with the secret hope that YC would put quality first and go back to the original spooky look of the faces on the boneys. The few Mr Bones pieces I have are greatest. I would not gripe about the prices if the pieces looked that way. But it will never happen. Pieces will not change, but prices will go up. Having said this I am still impatiently waiting for the premier.


Agree! I have mixed feelings about it all. In a way I feel like if they are going to continue going down hill in quality I wish they would do away with them. But, reserve judgement until we see what we get!


----------



## Spooky Kitty

Hello everyone. Getting so excited for the countdown to the release this year. I have been stalking this forum and BBL for months hoping for some early leaks like last year. I, unfortunately, did not start purchasing Boneys until 2012 so I missed out on the earlier, higher quality pieces. I am so jealous of those of you that have them. I am hoping for the return of some of the more classic victorian themed pieces this year or classic Halloween figures to go with Mr. & Mrs. Frankenstein. I am not impressed with Scaris Hilton or whatever she is and agree that the female boney with a drink theme is getting old at this point. Fingers crossed for some better pieces this year although I will say that I really loved a lot of the non-Boney Halloween pieces last year and love the ghosts we have seen in the leaks so far. The flyer looks like it has a "Sophia" looking cat on a votive holder way in the background. I would love to see the Sophia shade that I missed out on last year. The end of August can't come fast enough for me although I hate that I always end up wishing the summer away.


----------



## Spooky Kitty

Lucy08 I have to tell you that your cat photo makes me smile every time I see it. The cat looks just like my cat Schmoo (our neighbor named him when he was just a stray cat in the neighborhood). He showed up at our back door when he moved into our house 2 years ago. We started feeding him and now he is an indoor cat.


----------



## Lucy08

Spooky Kitty said:


> Lucy08 I have to tell you that your cat photo makes me smile every time I see it. The cat looks just like my cat Schmoo (our neighbor named him when he was just a stray cat in the neighborhood). He showed up at our back door when he moved into our house 2 years ago. We started feeding him and now he is an indoor cat.


She is one of two cats in our household!  

And I agree, more pieces like Frank and his bride would be awesome!


----------



## Kitty

Buy 1, Get 1 Free coupon, exp. July 17


----------



## Halloeve55

I went to the Williamsburg Flagship store last night...I was hoping they would have the large windows decals they have up every year stating the premiere party date wiith a pic of a new boney but nothing..


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## notoriousliz

August 27th?!?! Ugggggghhhh. I'm ready now (I'm sure we all are). 

On the plus side, I'm glad to see those ghosts, and I have to have them!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. I got my YC orders, yay! I am now the proud owner of 2 Twilight Silhouettes votive holders, the large jar holder, and the scenterpiece. I also got a few free votives, some tarts, and 2 of the new Fall melt cups in Caramel Apple Cake and Candied Pecans. I can confirm that the scenterpiece has a white light, however, as an interesting sidebar... At night the light is absolutely white, but I turned on my scenterpiece this morning to get some fragrance going, and the light appeared more of a pinkish-rose tint. I tried to take a pic, but my camera washes the light out to white. But it definitely looks more of an amberish pink during the day. I have it tucked away on a bookshelf, so that might have something to do with the way the light is cast. Guess it depends on the ambient light around it.


----------



## weenbaby

The boney bandit is who leaks the pics. They usually don't leak until about 2-3 weeks before release. 
BBL checks here then posts the pics on FB (that seems to be the trend anyway). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh, as a follow up on my order, I wanted to share a funny story, I pull the large jar holder out of the box and it's wrapped in a double plastic bag - one around the metal outside holder, and one around the orange glass sleeve that is inside. My jar holder sleeve was packed SO tightly inside the metal holder that I swear I couldn't get it out to take off the plastic. It was insane! I fought with this thing for nearly an hour, trying to first pull out the sleeve which wasn't budging, then trying to pull off the bag from the inside without taking the sleeve out. For a while I thought I was going to have to return it because the thing was well and truly wedged in there. I finally got desperate, thinking I'm going to have to take it back anyway, so I ran the whole jar holder under warm water, hoping the heat would expand the metal outer holder enough to allow the inside bagged sleeve to come out easier. I had to really work at it, but I finally got that silly thing out. Turns out someone at the factory had shoved the orange sleeve upside down into the holder. That, combined with being wrapped in the bag, made it a nightmare. FYI that there is a slight inward slope to the top edge of the sleeve. I set the metal holder on an ac vent so it could thoroughly dry out inside and out and wouldn't rust. But geez, what a work-out. It turned out none the worse for wear, but wow, what an adventure!


----------



## Hilda

I got a few of the new fall fragrances and was super stoked. But meh. I haven't even written reviews because they are all so... meh.
Is it me? Am I over it? Or are the new fragrances just falling flat. Nothing grabbed me yet.


----------



## Lucy08

Hilda said:


> I got a few of the new fall fragrances and was super stoked. But meh. I haven't even written reviews because they are all so... meh.
> Is it me? Am I over it? Or are the new fragrances just falling flat. Nothing grabbed me yet.


i haven't tried anything yet!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hilda, it's not just you. I've tried both my new meltcups and they're both just...weird!  Caramel Apple Cake was yesterday and I'm not a fan. It had good throw, but didn't smell a thing like cake to me. I was expecting a bakery, just out of the oven cakey smell, but got none of that. The apple wasn't a fresh apple note like Macintosh (which I love) and not really an apple smell to me at all. Honestly, it reminded me of some sweet, cherry flavored medicine I had to take as kid when I got sick. There was an odd under note in it, that might have been the praline or the clove, but combined with the cherry scent I was picking up, it just didn't remind me of either caramel or apple or cake. Who names these things anyway! 

I'm trying the candied pecans meltcup right now but the throw is not great. And everytime I try to name what's in it, I keep saying, "What the heck IS that?!" It's been going for several hours now, and occasionally I can pick up a faint, slightly sweet smell, but again it's just weird. While writing this, I tried one more time to smell it, walked right up to the scenterpiece, and got barely any fragrance at all. I either got a dud, or that one is not going to be a good thrower. And with the weird scent, I'm not sure I'd want that throwing all over the house. You had the right word, it's just meh.


----------



## thisdougsforu

I've been burning Black Cherry with Pumpkin Wreath while waiting for the Halloween scents and they work very well together. I'd agree with you all though, the fall scents really don't impress me. Hopefully there are some good ones released next month.

Any of you all know of a cool candle holder to use with a big 2 wick candle? Anything halloween related would be cool, but preferably a haunted house.


----------



## Spookywolf

thisdougsforu said:


> I've been burning Black Cherry with Pumpkin Wreath while waiting for the Halloween scents and they work very well together. I'd agree with you all though, the fall scents really don't impress me. Hopefully there are some good ones released next month.
> 
> Any of you all know of a cool candle holder to use with a big 2 wick candle? Anything halloween related would be cool, but preferably a haunted house.


Hi there,
Not sure what kind of candle holder you're looking for, but this was the large jar holder Yankee had last year in a crackle finish. These are the pics I posted from the 2015 thread. The haunted house is toward the front, with the witch and the other images going around. Can probably still locate on Ebay. We're pending the new Halloween line up from both Yankee & Bath & Body Works soon, so if you can hold out a while longer there may be a cool one available in one of their upcoming lines.


----------



## Mourning Glory

thisdougsforu said:


> I've been burning Black Cherry with Pumpkin Wreath while waiting for the Halloween scents and they work very well together. I'd agree with you all though, the fall scents really don't impress me. Hopefully there are some good ones released next month.
> 
> Any of you all know of a cool candle holder to use with a big 2 wick candle? Anything halloween related would be cool, but preferably a haunted house.


Pumpkin Wreath is my all time favorite fall scent from YC. I have certain candles that I have to burn to kickoff each season and it is always a go to.

I have an extra two sided mosaic jar holder from 2014 if anyone is interested in buying it.


----------



## grim gravely

Yankee's Fall candles are boring this year. I know many have their returning favorites but I'm not crazy about many of the return candles or the new candles. I was hoping they would release more bakery type candles that aren't just spices. I miss scents like cider web or sweet pumpkin. Everything seems to smell like craft stores or cinnamon and cloves. Ginger Pumpkin would be great if it was a little sweeter.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Yankee's Fall candles are boring this year. I know many have their returning favorites but I'm not crazy about many of the return candles or the new candles. I was hoping they would release more bakery type candles that aren't just spices. I miss scents like cider web or sweet pumpkin. Everything seems to smell like craft stores or cinnamon and cloves. Ginger Pumpkin would be great if it was a little sweeter.


Totally agree. There's no pumpkin in any of the large jars at all (which is mainly what I buy there.) The new scents they're coming up with don't seem like Fall. Guess I'll be hitting up B&BW for my Fall fragrances this year.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks for the input guys. I am so relieved it is not just me finding the new fragrances... blah. That said, if someone out there loves one of them, don't be intimidated by those of us lacking enthusiasm for them. Candle scents are certainly a 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder' type thing. One of my best buddies LOVES any rose scented candles, whereas they make me gag. haha 

I still am completely devoted to some of their past scents, like Spiced Pumpkin, and Harvest, and... was it Autumn Wreath? I am completely in love with the blend called Pumpkin Patch, and a devoted fan of Witches Brew. So I'm still happy happy.


----------



## weenbaby

Mourning Glory said:


> Pumpkin Wreath is my all time favorite fall scent from YC. I have certain candles that I have to burn to kickoff each season and it is always a go to.
> 
> I have an extra two sided mosaic jar holder from 2014 if anyone is interested in buying it.


This is so pretty! 

Honestly guys, I love the tarts and candles from Walmart. I heard they're made by the same company that makes BBW candles. 
I put these in my tart warmer and they smelled up my apartment so much I had to turn it off. They were like $2. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weenbaby

I don't know if kirklands does seasonal candles but their regular candles are awesome and only $8. Vanilla brown sugar is my absolute fave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty

Found on YC S. Deerfield, MA Events
http://m.yankeecandle.com/about-us/visit-our-village-stores/south-deerfield-events


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Oh my spooks and garters! Is this going to be the year that YC REALLY keeps it under wraps til the release.


----------



## weenbaby

Nothing is usually leaked until a week or two before release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hell Harpy

Haddonfield1963 said:


> It was about this time last year someone starting leaking Boney info. I wonder if that will happen again this year?


I also wonder if "someone" will leak Boney info this year....


----------



## amuck amuck

Pretty Please " someone" be a hero this year


----------



## Haddonfield1963

We just moved a couple months ago. While unpacking some Boneys today, this is what I find ? Not a good day here in Haddonfield. I'm sick!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Sorry, here is the picture. I am just devestated!


----------



## SalemWitch

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Sorry, here is the picture. I am just devestated!


That is terrible. So sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanura03

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Sorry, here is the picture. I am just devestated!


Oh no! Poor Boney 
Last year when my 08 pieces arrived broken, I mended them with heavy-duty super glue and after proper drying time, even the tart burner could still support its weight. Hopefully you can mend your guy enough so he can still be used, or at least displayed


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I just can't collect a broken Boney. I want them mint. I'll glue him up and give him to a family member. I think Brother Grimm was the only one broken out of 120+ pieces so that's good.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, i am so sorry for your loss. Where is that boney undertaker????


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Haddonfield1963 said:


> We just moved a couple months ago. While unpacking some Boneys today, this is what I find &#55357;&#56877; Not a good day here in Haddonfield. I'm sick!


i gotta add...i am so disappoitned in 2 ways! When i saw you had posted, my heart skipped a beat. I was hoping for boney news! And then to find out of his death...oh, the humanity!!


----------



## Spooky Kitty

So sorry for your loss Haddonfield although you must have done a great job packing to only have had one broken out of so many pieces. Hopefully you can find a replacement of him.


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I just can't collect a broken Boney. I want them mint. I'll glue him up and give him to a family member. I think Brother Grimm was the only one broken out of 120+ pieces so that's good.


That stinks!!!! But, glad it was only one!


----------



## Kitty

Haddononfield 1963,

Try flexible Gorilla Glue & wood skewers before letting him go. Or you can place metal tree branches in holes to a new unique twist.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, this is so sad...


----------



## pondobaba

I am so sorry. This happened to my horseman last year. We fixed him but it was not easy and doesn't look great. I am scared this year.


----------



## Kitty

YC Coupon, 30 to 40% off, exp. 7-24-2016

http://www.yankeecandle.com/statics/images/email/072116_3040off/web_072116_3040off.html?


----------



## Hallow-art

I would use E6000 Glue. You can find it at Michael's in their glue section, between $8-$12 a tube. It's very strong craft glue that's used for glass and I know with a little patience it will mend the poor guy. Sorry about that


----------



## weenbaby

Haddonfield1963 said:


> It was about this time last year someone starting leaking Boney info. I wonder if that will happen again this year?


It was about this time last year because they released at the beginning of August didn't they? 
They'll be leaked when stores get their stock, which is a week or two before the big day. I would probably expect them around the middle of August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spooky Kitty said:


> So sorry for your loss Haddonfield although you must have done a great job packing to only have had one broken out of so many pieces. Hopefully you can find a replacement of him.


Shockingly, I found a replacement for Brother Grimm. Hope he makes it here in one piece.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

weenbaby said:


> It was about this time last year because they released at the beginning of August didn't they?
> They'll be leaked when stores get their stock, which is a week or two before the big day. I would probably expect them around the middle of August.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They released at the end of August last year. The pics were released in mid-July. How do I know? I released them. Trust me, I'm working on it again. I hope someone beats me too it, though. I want to see some darn pics!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Everytime I see an older, rarer Boney Bunch piece broken, it makes me sad. You know there are only a small amount of them left that are mint.


----------



## weenbaby

Haddonfield1963 said:


> They released at the end of August last year. The pics were released in mid-July. How do I know? I released them. Trust me, I'm working on it again. I hope someone beats me too it, though. I want to see some darn pics!!!


Crap, sorry! I just remembered I didn't even buy last year. Lol. I was probably thinking of the year before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amuck amuck

I feel like you about broken pieces, a shelf gave way in my curio cabinet and Hoot Gravely fell and both of his owls came off. I fixed him and you really can not tell but every time I look at him I know he is just not perfect.


----------



## Lucy08

amuck amuck said:


> I feel like you about broken pieces, a shelf gave way in my curio cabinet and Hoot Gravely fell and both of his owls came off. I fixed him and you really can not tell but every time I look at him I know he is just not perfect.


One of those things where no one but you notices! Still so upsetting!!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Come on Yankee!!!!!!! Give us the good stuff??


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Mourning Glory said:


> Pumpkin Wreath is my all time favorite fall scent from YC. I have certain candles that I have to burn to kickoff each season and it is always a go to.
> 
> I have an extra two sided mosaic jar holder from 2014 if anyone is interested in buying it.


Gah, I want that jar!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty

Today I picked up YC Early Fall 2016 Catalog at local store. Back of catalog reads deliver Aug. 1-5. 
Sorry, no Witches, BB or coupons.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Today I picked up YC Early Fall 2016 Catalog at local store. Back of catalog reads deliver Aug. 1-5.
> Sorry, no Witches, BB or coupons.


I never understood why YC won't send out the catalog that includes the Boneys in time for the sale. By the time they get around to releasing a catalog that includes them, they are usually sold out/picked over on the ones you want. I wonder if they're even going to have any Boneys in the catalog this year at all.


----------



## Kitty

Last year there were no coupons at the YC Witches Ball preview. Months later, online YC decided to marked down the overstocked Boneys to 1/2 off.

Final Jeopardy category: Yankee Candle
Clue: Guests at Witches Ball.
Play Double Jeopardy theme music. www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3lLYOGDsts
Answer: Will Boneys attend?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I wonder if we'll have any leaks at the beginning of August? And I totally agree about the catalog. They send the Boney one out way too late in the game.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the longer they wait on the BOneys, the less enthusiastic I am. They gonna have to be spectacular for me to spend much...and we all know the chances of that are slim.


----------



## grim gravely

I'm surprised they are releasing the fall catalog weeks after the fall collection hit the stores. The stores near me are already selling out of the twilight siluette collection. The homecoming collection is also going fast. I feel like they waste time and money sending the catalogs out so late. That catalog should have been mailed early july.


----------



## Spookywolf

Now that we've had a year of perspective to put on it, I'm curious what everyone's favorite YC piece would be from last year (Boney or non-Boney)? For me, I'd have to say it was the Foggy Nights multi tealight holder. It was one of the last things I bought, but ended up being so awesome lit up at night. I loved the way the bats and trees seemed to move inside. Anyone else have a favorite?


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh and I meant to ask what everyone is burning candle-wise right now? I do try to stick with seasonal, but today i was cleaning out some of my candle stash and came across a mostly burned jar of YC Pumpkin Wreath. Someone else on here mentioned this recently, and I agree that it is such a great Fall candle. So it's 90+ degrees outside, but I'm enjoying a little early taste of Fall with my Pumpkin Wreath in the air conditioning.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Now that we've had a year of perspective to put on it, I'm curious what everyone's favorite YC piece would be from last year (Boney or non-Boney)? For me, I'd have to say it was the Foggy Nights multi tealight holder. It was one of the last things I bought, but ended up being so awesome lit up at night. I loved the way the bats and trees seemed to move inside. Anyone else have a favorite?


Twilight Sillouette jar holder!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Oh and I meant to ask what everyone is burning candle-wise right now? I do try to stick with seasonal, but today i was cleaning out some of my candle stash and came across a mostly burned jar of YC Pumpkin Wreath. Someone else on here mentioned this recently, and I agree that it is such a great Fall candle. So it's 90+ degrees outside, but I'm enjoying a little early taste of Fall with my Pumpkin Wreath in the air conditioning.


Just finished up a strawberry something or other from YC. Next on my list is a creme brûlée I got at a little country store.


----------



## grim gravely

I am really enjoying pure radiance toasted almonds at the moment but I can't wait to burn another carrot cake. I love that candle and glad I stocked up during SAS.


----------



## ceo418

Spookywolf said:


> Now that we've had a year of perspective to put on it, I'm curious what everyone's favorite YC piece would be from last year (Boney or non-Boney)? For me, I'd have to say it was the Foggy Nights multi tealight holder. It was one of the last things I bought, but ended up being so awesome lit up at night. I loved the way the bats and trees seemed to move inside. Anyone else have a favorite?


I really liked the Crazy Cat Lady, but I think my favorite from last year was the jack-o-lantern multi tealight holder. Even with no candles inside, the light in the room reflects off the orange eyes and makes it spooky.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Favorite Pieces From Last Year: 

Boney: Crazy Cat Lady

Non Boney: Foggy Nights

P.S. Baby boy was born 7/16, at 2:25 a.m. He is a tiny thing, weighing 5 lbs., 4 oz. at birth, and 5 lbs., 7 oz., as of yesterday.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Favorite Pieces From Last Year:
> 
> Boney: Crazy Cat Lady
> 
> Non Boney: Foggy Nights
> 
> P.S. Baby boy was born 7/16, at 2:25 a.m. He is a tiny thing, weighing 5 lbs., 4 oz. at birth, and 5 lbs., 7 oz., as of yesterday.


Yay!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## gloomycatt

favorite boney was Telebone 
favorite piece overall is my little steam punkin!!


----------



## Hell Harpy

YC FB posted that there will be a Halloween announcemet live on Wednesday at 3 pm et.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Hell Harpy said:


> YC FB posted that there will be a Halloween announcemet live on Wednesday at 3 pm et.


i wonder if they are going to announce the BOneys themselves since they find it impossible to keep it quiet til the party (historically). That would be awesome.


----------



## Hell Harpy

wickedwillingwench said:


> i wonder if they are going to announce the BOneys themselves since they find it impossible to keep it quiet til the party (historically). That would be awesome.


That would be frickin' awesome.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Favorite Pieces From Last Year:
> 
> Boney: Crazy Cat Lady
> 
> Non Boney: Foggy Nights
> 
> P.S. Baby boy was born 7/16, at 2:25 a.m. He is a tiny thing, weighing 5 lbs., 4 oz. at birth, and 5 lbs., 7 oz., as of yesterday.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I am really enjoying pure radiance toasted almonds at the moment but I can't wait to burn another carrot cake. I love that candle and glad I stocked up during SAS.


I scored a carrot cake candle during the sale as well, yum! Wish I'd bought two because now I want to hoard it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hell Harpy said:


> YC FB posted that there will be a Halloween announcemet live on Wednesday at 3 pm et.


A "live" announcement?? Very first thought was they are going to tell us this is the final year for the Boneys...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> A "live" announcement?? Very first thought was they are going to tell us this is the final year for the Boneys...


i continue to assert that the BB is their biggest SINGLE cash cow and they won't be slaughtering it any time soon. And they wouldn't make a big announcement for that....it would come quietly under cover of darkness....


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Favorite Pieces From Last Year:
> 
> Boney: Crazy Cat Lady
> 
> Non Boney: Foggy Nights
> 
> P.S. Baby boy was born 7/16, at 2:25 a.m. He is a tiny thing, weighing 5 lbs., 4 oz. at birth, and 5 lbs., 7 oz., as of yesterday.


Congratulations! I was just reading through the thread and saw you'd mentioned you were due soon, I was hoping all had gone well with your mini Muffin.  Hope you're feeling well!


----------



## Spookywolf

witchyone said:


> Congratulations! I was just reading through the thread and saw you'd mentioned you were due soon, I was hoping all had gone well with your mini Muffin.  Hope you're feeling well!


LOL, witchyone!! Mini muffin... That's great.


----------



## thisdougsforu

I went into YC yesterday and picked a few awesome fall candles. I especially like the Crackling Autumn candle paired with Macintosh as it really smells like fall in here.

So while in YC they had the Witches Ball sign up sheet, which I promptly signed up for. This is my first one so I'm curious, do they send an actual invite? How does the witches ball work? Does everything sell out in five minutes? Thanks!


----------



## Kitty

thisdougsforu,

This year the Witches Ball, Aug. 27, check local store for opening time. By signing up, YC will send you a reminder of Witches Ball postcard. 
Watch YC Company online for preview info. Each YC store receives Halloween items, some more than others depending on previous sales. Don't worry if items sells out you can usually buy from YC online. Some staff & guest dress up, some stores have cookies, some have door prizes. It is great fun!

You may want to look at previous HF YC BB threads to give you a broader prescriptive. Boney Bunch Love fb has a lot of great info, too.
They have lot of BB photos on "stamps" for each year, 2008-2015. Boney Bunch ggoogle aslo is a good source but it has not been updated.
There are some older YC BB videos.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Spookywolf said:


> Now that we've had a year of perspective to put on it, I'm curious what everyone's favorite YC piece would be from last year (Boney or non-Boney)? For me, I'd have to say it was the Foggy Nights multi tealight holder. It was one of the last things I bought, but ended up being so awesome lit up at night. I loved the way the bats and trees seemed to move inside. Anyone else have a favorite?


Foggy Nights, the pumpkin candy dish, and I really liked the black magic candle. I'm glad it's back this year.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Hell Harpy said:


> YC FB posted that there will be a Halloween announcemet live on Wednesday at 3 pm et.


I can honestly say I've done everything I can to get some Boney info with no luck whatsoever. The only info I received was that YC corporate wasn't even letting the store employees know anything this year because of leaks last year. I hope I didn't have anything to do with that. &#55357;&#56840; Hopefully the news tomorrow will be what we all want it to be. Bring on some Boney/Halloween pics!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

By the way, look who made it to me safe and sound!


----------



## gloomycatt

is anyone looking for boney bride and groom pieces? I was going to post in the for sale thread but not sure there's a point! I don't have any of the earlier sought after pieces


----------



## gloomycatt

I was thinking it would be awesome if they made a boney Christmas angel to go with Boney Claus


----------



## Haddonfield1963

gloomycatt said:


> is anyone looking for boney bride and groom pieces? I was going to post in the for sale thread but not sure there's a point! I don't have any of the earlier sought after pieces


I really want an original 2008 bride and groom. If anyone has one for sale please send me a private message.


----------



## Spookywolf

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I can honestly say I've done everything I can to get some Boney info with no luck whatsoever. The only info I received was that YC corporate wasn't even letting the store employees know anything this year because of leaks last year. I hope I didn't have anything to do with that. �� Hopefully the news tomorrow will be what we all want it to be. Bring on some Boney/Halloween pics!!!


Haddonfield, thanks as always for trying to get us info. For the life of me, I just can't understand YC's insistence on remaining so tight-lipped and secretive about their Halloween offerings - Boney or non-Boney. I had hoped that with all the changes new management had made this year, that they might handle the Halloween items for the upcoming preview party in a better way this time. I collect Spooky Town and a few other things, and no other company treats their product line like this. As someone else said on here earlier, the longer we go with nothing to get excited over, the less enthusiastic I get. With so many other stores already putting out Halloween items, my funds may be spent before Yankee gets their act together.


----------



## Lucy08

Just tried my honey clementine tart, yuck!!!!! I turned off my warmer before it melted all the way.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I can honestly say I've done everything I can to get some Boney info with no luck whatsoever. The only info I received was that YC corporate wasn't even letting the store employees know anything this year because of leaks last year. I hope I didn't have anything to do with that. �� Hopefully the news tomorrow will be what we all want it to be. Bring on some Boney/Halloween pics!!!


Thanks for trying, HaddonField!

Hopefully tomorrows news is exciting.


----------



## Boneys80

There's a rumor that there are 10 new pieces and 2 classics. I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Lucy08

Boneys80 said:


> There's a rumor that there are 10 new pieces and 2 classics. I guess we'll have to wait and see!


I hope half of them aren't online exclusives again.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneys80 said:


> There's a rumor that there are 10 new pieces and 2 classics. I guess we'll have to wait and see!


Wow, that's encouraging. Thanks Boneys80! Now we'll all be left wondering what 2 classics will be brought back. Hhmmm, my top vote would be for 08 RIP tart warmer.


----------



## Boneys80

It would be great if they do a full reveal but I'm nervous that all they're gonna tell us is info about the party being on the 27th.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Hi everyone. I am a huge fan of Boney Bunch and have become obsessed. I already have a huge Christmas village collection taking up attic space, now Boneys. I hope to be able to share in everyone's obsession on this site.

One thing that worries me is I haven't received my invite to the witches Ball, do you all have yours already?


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Boneybunch15! Welcome to the thread. I haven't gotten my invite yet, but then again, I got skipped by my store manager last year and didn't get one at all. I felt a bit like Charlie Brown when he looks in his bag and says, "I got a rock."


----------



## Boneybunch15

Hi Spookywolf

I am afraid that might happen to me too. The girl in the store near me took my information and said she would add me to the store's list, so I really hope she did!!! I want an invite really bad. I hate crowds, but I am willing to drive the 30 miles to the mall for this one.


----------



## Boneys80

I had to go to a local store for the post card invite. I usually only get emails.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I get all kinds of emails from YC. Will they send an email invite to the party, and if so can you take that printed out invite to the store and get in?


----------



## amuck amuck

Looking at YC facebook page, if tomorrows news is not about boney bunch, there maybe a riot. And it better not be just the date of the party.


----------



## Boneybunch15

The Scarus Hilton looked interesting. If they do bring back a couple of classics, I hope it is some of the ones from the early years that are now going for hundreds on ebay. I would live to have the woman pushing the baby carriage, the juggling boney and several others, but i am not paying those ridiculous prices for them.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I'm still over here hoping for a mummy Boney >.<


----------



## Nstope

Here is a flyer from Yankee. Not my picture. Confirms that there are 10 new Boneys, also the spiderweb holders look awesome! Also here is a first look at the new Black Magic Candle.


----------



## creepshowjenny

Thank you for these flyer pictures! I can't wait till I actually get mine in the mail (hopefully). That picture of the Black Magic Candle looks great!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Boneys80 said:


> It would be great if they do a full reveal but I'm nervous that all they're gonna tell us is info about the party being on the 27th.


Well, after seeing Nstope's pictures, I think you may be right, Boneys80.


----------



## Spookywolf

Nstope said:


> Here is a flyer from Yankee. Not my picture. Confirms that there are 10 new Boneys, also the spiderweb holders look awesome! Also here is a first look at the new Black Magic Candle.
> View attachment 283433
> View attachment 283435
> View attachment 283436
> View attachment 283431


I was not a fan of the new label change, but I have to admit that Black Magic candle looks awesome!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I really really really hope they throw us a bone (lol) and show us a few of the pieces.


----------



## Lucy08

amuck amuck said:


> Looking at YC facebook page, if tomorrows news is not about boney bunch, there maybe a riot. And it better not be just the date of the party.


That's what I am thinking, party date. No way are they going to tell us anything we want to know!!


----------



## weenbaby

OMG isn't this cute?? I don't normally buy scentsy but I wanted to help a friend with his order and I saw this! $32 is steep for me but I love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weenbaby

So I just talked to my mom. Since we missed last year, we are going this year. I won't have much to spend so 1-there better be a coupon and 2-they better bring that one white candle back that smelled fabulous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boneybunch15

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> I really really really hope they throw us a bone (lol) and show us a few of the pieces.


I know right!!! The only thing better than actually having those cuties in your hand is planning on which ones to buy!!!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm very limited on funds so I need to know what's released so I know what to grab first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boneybunch15

weenbaby said:


> I'm very limited on funds so I need to know what's released so I know what to grab first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am too. I can't afford to buy many either. Actually I shouldn't be buying any, but I love Halloween. It's the only thing I get excited about..


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Whooooooooo! It's that time again. Getting my Boney Bunch groove on. For the first time in years I'll be near a YC store on the release date. Can't contain my excitement.


----------



## Boneybunch15

When do you guys usually put out your Boneys for display? I was thinking of putting mine out on Oct. 1 this year. I usually only start decorating a couple of weeks before Halloween, but I want to be able to keep the Boneys out longer. Why spend all that money on them and only keep them out 2 weeks, right?


----------



## grim gravely

I doubt we will see ghostly treats back anytime soon. Yankee seems to keep witches brew and candy corn around as staples and interchange a new or different scent each year. This year it's forbidden apple. I have a unburned ghostly treats candle in my stash and I will not burn it. I did see one at the outlet last year but didn't grab it. Maybe it will make its way back to the outlet this year. 
I think ten new boney bunches is plenty this year. I would like to see some older style pieces return but the last few years isn't getting my hopes up. The car type pieces are completely different from the original hearse and pumpkin wagon pieces. We asked for more female boney bunches and we have been getting them, just not Victorian style. I am trying to enjoy the line for what it has become. I would love to at least have one piece that represents what the line was in the early years. At least give us the tricycle boney bunch already.


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunch15 said:


> When do you guys usually put out your Boneys for display? I was thinking of putting mine out on Oct. 1 this year. I usually only start decorating a couple of weeks before Halloween, but I want to be able to keep the Boneys out longer. Why spend all that money on them and only keep them out 2 weeks, right?


Last year I downsize what I displayed by only a few pieces. I actually for the first time burned myself out with the boney bunches. I just was not excited last year. I didn't go to the preview party and only picked up a few pieces. However, I do start to display them right after they are released. I used to live looking at my displays and I'm missing it this year. More of my collection will be out this year.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

I'm so pysched to hear the announcement today. I agree with the others, I hope it's not just announcing the date of the Witch's Ball.

Also, a bit of Forum business, please use this thread for Yankee Candle Fall & Halloween (with a focus on Boneys), and use this thread for any other store brands Fall & Halloween. (Similar to how the Fall Candle fragrance discussion thread was last year).


----------



## Mourning Glory

weenbaby said:


> So I just talked to my mom. Since we missed last year, we are going this year. I won't have much to spend so 1-there better be a coupon and 2-they better bring that one white candle back that smelled fabulous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just thinking the same thing about the coupon. It was either last year or the year before, my store wasn't even going to let me use the coupon with multiple transactions. And I too missed out on Ghostly treats. I only got a couple votives and missed out on the jar. They do have a similar scent called campfire treat and a version at gordmans that I think is just called Marshmallow.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I was just thinking the same thing about the coupon. It was either last year or the year before, my store wasn't even going to let me use the coupon with multiple transactions. And I too missed out on Ghostly treats. I only got a couple votives and missed out on the jar. They do have a similar scent called campfire treat and a version at gordmans that I think is just called Marshmallow.


They just released a new pure radiance candle that is very similar to ghostly treats and campfire treats. It's called autumn air and it smells great. Last year was the second year they didn't release a coupon during the preview party. Two years ago only those that wrote and begged them for a coupon got a coupon. Last year there was a expired coupon that they let me use the grace period at the store. They was a online only type code last year as well. Yankee always tries to hold off on the coupon for the preview party but I think enough of us complain that they eventually do give us something.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I keep mine out all year long lol they hang out with my books on the shelves in the loft.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Boooo yankee lol They just announced the party. Nothing we didn't already know.


----------



## grim gravely

The announcement was so sad. The only new thing they confirmed was Sophia was returning as well.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Good thing they were wearing masks.  
Jack wagons.


----------



## weenbaby

Did anyone else see the lame video?? [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holly Small

I feel blue, was really hoping for some Boneys.


----------



## weenbaby

Also to answer the above questions, I display my boneys all year. My husband and MIL complain about it but I don't care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grim gravely

They had Sophia hidden behind the glass holder but she looks like a new design this year. It's hard to tell but I didn't see any wings on her.


----------



## grim gravely

It's funny how yankee acts like the Internet and social media does not exist. They try to ignore everything that comes out and still acts like they are to first to let us know anything even when it becomes old news. This is a bad as the year they told stores to cover the windows until the store opens so no one knows what to expect.


----------



## Lucy08

weenbaby said:


> Also to answer the above questions, I display my boneys all year. My husband and MIL complain about it but I don't care.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only display two all year. The guitar player and drummer, tribute to my kiddos.


----------



## Spooky Kitty

Very disappointed. Did anyone else feel like they were being talked to like a small child? That was the worst thing I have seen in a while and makes me almost want to just give up on my hopes for anything worth while from Yankee this year. I actually feel somewhat offended that Yankee thinks we are such idiots. Yankee is the one that cannot even use the same font for all of the letters on its' new logo. That mixture of capital and small letters drives me crazy and I suspect the smaller labels are just another way to further save money for the company. Last, I have so many older Yankee candles that the wax is becoming discolored but I keep them because they have a great looking label. The new candles have just a little strip of a label so there is going to be nothing to look at when the candle starts to discolor down the road. I prefer BBW candles anyway.


----------



## Kitty

Disappointed in YC video! Kids would have been better actors.
I am going to preview but will only buy if coupons are available. Last year YC overstocked & had a 1/2 off sale, I can wait.

From YC Company fb


----------



## Spooky Kitty

Thanks for the photo Kitty. Okay, I stand by my prior rant but will admit that I think the Sophia looking into the martini glass is cute. I have a cat that looks just like that so I will have to buy that to put on my bar (well the makeshift bar that I am building inside a closet).


----------



## Hilda

WHAT the heck was that????? The 'announcement'.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Wow, that was really low rent. Nothing professional about that at all.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Thanks so much for the congrats, Lucy and witchyone! He had to arrive a little earlier than expected, and after 5 days in the NICU, was able to come home. I can't wait to dress him, for his first Halloween this year! 

Surprise surprise, the YC "announcement," was a disappointment. And, why is it, that almost every accessory we have seen so far, has to do with drinking? YC must be a real winner to work for. We know what corporate has been doing, to ease their pain, this year, LOL!


----------



## ghoul girl

Hi,

I put my Boney's and Halloween up the last Friday/weekend of September just to get all of my stuff out.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thanks so much for the congrats, Lucy and witchyone! He had to arrive a little earlier than expected, and after 5 days in the NICU, was able to come home. I can't wait to dress him, for his first Halloween this year!
> 
> Surprise surprise, the YC "announcement," was a disappointment. And, why is it, that almost every accessory we have seen so far, has to do with drinking? YC must be a real winner to work for. We know what corporate has been doing, to ease their pain, this year, LOL!


I was thinking the same thing!!! Lots of alcohol, references anymore. That could have been super cool had that glass been a fish bowl with a fish skeleton in it. I don't like the martini glass at all!


----------



## weenbaby

I love little votive holders, especially the frosted kind. I can't afford candles so I buy a lot of votives and when they burn down, I pop the wax out and put it in my tart warmer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boneybunch15

Lucy08 said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!! Lots of alcohol, references anymore. That could have been super cool had that glass been a fish bowl with a fish skeleton in it. I don't like the martini glass at all!


That would have been so cute. He is looking down into the glass, so it would have been so perfect for it to be a bowl with a fish.


----------



## grim gravely

I would have preferred Sophia looking into a crystal ball like the witch boney bunch a few years ago. I guess they wanted something to go with the drinking boney bunch this year.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

What is their obsession with females and drinking?


----------



## ghoul girl

Thanks so much for this great post of the cat!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!! Lots of alcohol, references anymore. That could have been super cool had that glass been a fish bowl with a fish skeleton in it. I don't like the martini glass at all!


Brilliant! I might have to get a bowl and a Sophia and a fish skeleton. Would be adorable.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I would have preferred Sophia looking into a crystal ball like the witch boney bunch a few years ago. I guess they wanted something to go with the drinking boney bunch this year.


That would have been awesome, too!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Boneybunch15 said:


> When do you guys usually put out your Boneys for display? I was thinking of putting mine out on Oct. 1 this year. I usually only start decorating a couple of weeks before Halloween, but I want to be able to keep the Boneys out longer. Why spend all that money on them and only keep them out 2 weeks, right?


My Boneys stay out on a Halloween Shelf in a corner of my craft closet all year..I love having them out all the time..I bring them out to the living room mantel in September.


----------



## Halloeve55

This announcement was a let down. With it being a large company and the premiere date being known for a while I truly thought it would be something else  
They need polls asking Boney Lovers and Collectors what we think they should do every year..apparently they can't get a Boney party started! 

I also agree that the people spoke to the camera as if children were watching...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> My Boneys stay out on a Halloween Shelf in a corner of my craft closet all year..I love having them out all the time..I bring them out to the living room mantel in September.


i leave boneys out on an shelf in my dining room year round...well, i DID til i had to remove all the personality from the house to show it for selling.


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> i leave boneys out on an shelf in my dining room year round...well, i DID til i had to remove all the personality from the house to show it for selling.


Boohoo..When I sold my last house it was around Christmas time..the realtor suggested I post pics asap after Christmas because all my decor..ugh..why!?
I lack table space in my house or else I'd have them out more in the open.One day I'll have a nice Cairo cabinet for them


----------



## Boneys80

Hey guys there are some incredible Mr bones and bb pieces for sale on the bbl page if you were interested!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I don't want to keep mine out year around because I don't want to get sick of them, and I don't have the space.. I get all excited for Halloween. I want that excitement to continue, since my kids are older now and I don't get excited sbout Christmas the way I used to.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Boneys80 said:


> Hey guys there are some incredible Mr bones and bb pieces for sale on the bbl page if you were interested!


There is one on there that I would love to have, but I do not have a Facebook account, so I can't message him. Oh well, this time it's my loss.


----------



## Shadowbat

We keep 2 out all year as part of our regular décor. The rest only come on display during the Season.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

we are going to have a big, fully finished basement in our new home and i plan a room just for me and all my boneys will live there all year!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. I missed checking the thread yesterday so I just got to see the YC annoucement. Wow, am I ever underwhelmed. That video looked like amateur hour - like something you'd see filmed in somebody's basement. And no real news we didn't already know. Guess new management isn't going to do any better with the preview party than what we've come to expect. 

Quick answer to the post on displays. I have my Boneys on display all year long in my dining room. I've collected too many over the years to handle all the packing/unpacking each year. And I do love seeing them all the time. I feel like I've invested a lot of money in the collection, so I like to get my money's worth out of them.


----------



## Boneys80

Boneybunch15 said:


> There is one on there that I would love to have, but I do not have a Facebook account, so I can't message him. Oh well, this time it's my loss.


Send me your email and I'll pass it along to him with the piece you're looking for. I'll ask him to email you back if he has the piece.


----------



## gloomycatt

this is my new display case- all year round!


----------



## gloomycatt

sorry it's sideways can't fix it on my phone :/


----------



## Lucy08

gloomycatt said:


> sorry it's sideways can't fix it on my phone :/


That is awesome!!!! Did you make it?


----------



## pondobaba

gloomycatt said:


> View attachment 283617
> 
> this is my new display case- all year round!


this is sooooooo cool


----------



## Kitty

YC Coupon
http://www.yankeecandle.com/statics/images/email/072816_All/web_072816_All.html?


----------



## Hilda

I think. The reason the announcement feels so low budget is because it is not a prepared video. I went back and watched and it's that newer feature on Facebook where people are posting via live streaming? So that really was some employees just giving a live announcement at that moment. Then when they are done. It replays as saved video.

So I think they were trying to be cute and use that new feature. It still fell flat and was kind of weird. Just from the samples of reactions in this thread...
they'd be better off to do a quality production 'video release' next year. hahaha


----------



## Boneybunch15

gloomycatt said:


> View attachment 283617
> 
> this is my new display case- all year round!


Love the display case. Very Halloween!!


----------



## Halloeve55

gloomycatt said:


> this is my new display case- all year round!


Now that is a cool display case for Boney's..fits them perfectly


----------



## Nstope

Look at this. I saw this picture on Instagram today, it is definitly from this year because there are the new labels in the background of the bottom pic. This YC store has some items out, some old such as the Boney Bartender, but some I haven't seen before, such as the skeleton hand votive holders and the ghost on orange glass holders.


----------



## Nstope

Darn it! I don't know how to get the picture bigger.


----------



## Boneys80

Nstope you're right.. i don't remember that Sophia holder, and that's definitely the new label. Also those ghosts votive holders look new too.. wth.. lol


----------



## Boneybunch15

I see Scully's bartender, but I can't tell what that orange thing is by it, under the tart warmer, is that part of the piece?


----------



## Kitty

There are several 2015 Sophia pieces including a devil tart warmer, I think is was an YC Flagship exclusive. People complained about bad paint. Also last year 2015 YC BB thread, Sophia was discussed but I am not sure when it was posted.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am just not a gold lover on anything but jewelry. It just reminds me of some of these really expensive homes where the owners have them built with gold tone ornamental railings on the staircases, crown molding in gold, all the chandeliers in gold tone. Gold curtains and gold tone sofa fabric. Tacky!!!


----------



## amuck amuck

Did YC ever re-release the 2011 witch that looked at a crystal ball that lit? Was in YC today and a new clerk ( new to YC and bony bunch) was all excited about this piece that was shipped to them with no info. No skew #, price, or name. She gave me a quick glance and it looked like that witch. Could be an old one that got to them somehow or maybe a rerelease sent early in error, just guessing.


----------



## grim gravely

That witch was not re-released but has been a popular piece since the year it came out. I would purchase another one if they release it again.


----------



## gloomycatt

Lucy08 said:


> That is awesome!!!! Did you make it?


yes  my boyfriend and I built it together


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> I doubt we will see ghostly treats back anytime soon. Yankee seems to keep witches brew and candy corn around as staples and interchange a new or different scent each year. This year it's forbidden apple. I have a unburned ghostly treats candle in my stash and I will not burn it. I did see one at the outlet last year but didn't grab it. Maybe it will make its way back to the outlet this year.
> I think ten new boney bunches is plenty this year. I would like to see some older style pieces return but the last few years isn't getting my hopes up. The car type pieces are completely different from the original hearse and pumpkin wagon pieces. We asked for more female boney bunches and we have been getting them, just not Victorian style. I am trying to enjoy the line for what it has become. I would love to at least have one piece that represents what the line was in the early years. At least give us the tricycle boney bunch already.


BBW had Marshmallow Fireside last year that was pretty much the same scent. Not sure if that one's coming back this year, but hopefully, because I loved that scent too!

ETA: BBL FB page just posted a pic of the fall BBW offerings and marshmallow fireside was there!


----------



## Mourning Glory

sanura03 said:


> BBW had Marshmallow Fireside last year that was pretty much the same scent. Not sure if that one's coming back this year, but hopefully, because I loved that scent too!
> 
> ETA: BBL FB page just posted a pic of the fall BBW offerings and marshmallow fireside was there!


I love Marshmallow Fireside. And I love that they offer it for both fall and winter so I can stock up!


----------



## BrideOfBoogedy

Look! Look!! It's finally being heralded in! It always gives me a thrill to see them acknowledge that FALL IS COMING! (And therefore Halloween and Boney Bunch!) *Well, I was trying to post a screenshot of the YC homepage, but I can't figure out how to post a pic as this is my first time posting anything (though I've followed this thread for at least a couple of years now)!


----------



## Halloeve55

I have the candy corn tarts..I really don't get a room smelling of it..I smell candy corn faintly when I open them at first..maybe just me. But I did love ghostly treats..that was a favorite  I'm all out of witches brew expect for tarts..I'm a tealight/votive kinda gal..


----------



## Boneybunch15

That Marshmallow fireside sounds interesting. Does it have the wooden wick, so it crackles?


----------



## Nstope

New Sophia Piece coming out! (Not my Pic)


----------



## amuck amuck

Love the look of the cat figure, but like others, why does everything have to be about drinking. Does YC think they have to do this to appeal to the younger buyer. I love to party for Halloween but alcohol does not have to be involved. I'm not a prude and do drink but the same theme is getting old. If I buy, will have to think of it being a poison potion cup,


----------



## Boneys80

Some stores are putting out stuff already.. lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i like the sophia glass but not for Halloween. It doesn't look Halloween at all to me.

the little ghosties are cute but not for me. 

But, hey, we got SOMEthin, right? a little bone is better than no boney at all.


----------



## witchyone

We could use a visit from the Boney Bandit.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

As found on eBay...


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Here's another


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Another one


----------



## Haddonfield1963

And another


----------



## Haddonfield1963

And the final one. I assume people are going to flip over these!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Here's one more!


----------



## Lucy08

Thanks Haddonfiled! I'm really confused as to why stores are putting things out already!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I just got my Boos Brothers and Dying to See you Boneys in the mail today. I am on cloud nine. I am also working on getting Dead End Zone(Thanks Boneys 80).


----------



## Boneys80

People can't wait 2 seconds before heading on over ebay to sell lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am sure people will go crazy over those items...thankfully, none of them speak to me.


----------



## Boneys80

Also, sorry to say but those batty boots look cheaply made. Not really a fan of Sophia line i did like the black cat line. I'm just so anxious for the boneys


----------



## ceo418

I was just at a Hallmark store and bought the Sophia with the martini glass tealight holder. It has a small fish at the bottom and is very cute. They also had Sophia themed votive holders and a multi- holder (can't remember if it was twilight or votive). My black cat Shadow had to investigate, of course! ?


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> i am sure people will go crazy over those items...thankfully, none of them speak to me.


Me either!!!! Just don't care for Sophia!


----------



## amuck amuck

I agree. Certainly seems I will be saving some money this year. Only thing I have liked so far was the glimpse of Scariss Hilton.


----------



## Lucy08

Anxious to see what our Boney options are this year. I don't love the contemporary direction they have been going last couple years.


----------



## Halloeve55

When I look at the Forbidden Apple tarts I think of guacamole 
I also agree on the drinking theme..hope most of the new boneys aren't drinking related


----------



## Boneybunch15

Speaking of Scarus Hilton. I just came across a video on YouTube of Paris Hilton running out of gas in her Bentley a few years ago. It was hilarious in that she didn't know it needed gas, the paparazzi had to go get gas for her, she didn't know where the fuel door was and when the paparazzi gave her change back to her, she dumped it in the back seat. LOL


----------



## sanura03

Boneybunch15 said:


> That Marshmallow fireside sounds interesting. Does it have the wooden wick, so it crackles?


Unfortunately, no. That would be awesome though! I bought a few WoodWick candles back in the day, they were fun =)


----------



## sanura03

amuck amuck said:


> Love the look of the cat figure, but like others, why does everything have to be about drinking. Does YC think they have to do this to appeal to the younger buyer. I love to party for Halloween but alcohol does not have to be involved. I'm not a prude and do drink but the same theme is getting old. If I buy, will have to think of it being a poison potion cup,


I was thinking maybe it was to appeal to the people that they make the countless wine-related lines for? Though that's not a wine glass lmao.


----------



## Spookywolf

The bar/wine glass theme doesn't bother me, although it has been overplayed. I'm more let down with the modern feel they're moving toward. I loved the Victorian era style of the original pieces. Some of them, with their heads tucked under their arm, or ones like Uncle Vlad, reminded me so much of something you'd see in the Addams Family house. I love and miss their kooky, cute oddness and charm.


----------



## Kitty

I was able to get this at yard sale for $10!!!!









Woman said this was not for sale, her husband sold it by mistake & it was returned.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ha ha, kitty! that's like when i bought a haunted house at ....of all places...the gift shop at the House of the Seven Gables in Salem, MA. I was thrilled to death when I got it home and found out it was a Mr Bones house!


----------



## amuck amuck

Kitty, love that piece! This is more like what YC should be bringing out. Even if these were serving pieces( I have the cup and plate) YC could still do candle holders with this type design.


----------



## weenbaby

They focus on females and drinking because their lack of news and coupons drives us ladies to drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boneybunch15

All the females and drinking reminds me of a coworker. She has to be an alcoholic as much as she drinks.


----------



## Hallow Girl

how are they getting those pieces with the box?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'm going to guess they work somewhere on the distribution end of YC.


----------



## grandma lise

Yay! I don't like anything so far except the ghosts. 

Congrats on your find Kitty. Is this serving piece new for your collection? I can't believe you got this at a Yard Sale!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> Yay! I don't like anything so far except the ghosts.
> 
> Congrats on your find Kitty. Is this serving piece new for your collection? I can't believe you got this at a Yard Sale!


when i kick the bucket, there'll be 50+ boneys either in a garage sale or the town dump. My kids won't do anything else with them.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> when i kick the bucket, there'll be 50+ boneys either in a garage sale or the town dump. My kids won't do anything else with them.


I've often thought the same thing about ALL my stuff!


----------



## amuck amuck

My kids think I am crazy with my obsession with bony bunch and everything Halloween but my youngest daughter will be e-baying like crazy.


----------



## Halloeve55

Great score Kitty!


----------



## weenbaby

Is $15 a good price for the salt and pepper shakers?


----------



## Boneybunch15

amuck amuck said:


> My kids think I am crazy with my obsession with bony bunch and everything Halloween but my youngest daughter will be e-baying like crazy.


My daughter is the same way. She says that once she goes off to college, she will come home only to find her room filled with Boney Bunch. She might be right.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

weenbaby said:


> Is $15 a good price for the salt and pepper shakers?


yes. i have seen them on ebay for much, much more.


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> yes. i have seen them on ebay for much, much more.


A lot of people on ebay sell Boneys for much more than they are worth. I don't mind paying a fair price for anything, but regardless of how much I might want it, I won't go over a certain amount. What I hate is when they ask a reasonable price for the item and then ask an outrageous amount for shipping. I won't buy from those sellers no matter what, just on principle.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> A lot of people on ebay sell Boneys for much more than they are worth. I don't mind paying a fair price for anything, but regardless of how much I might want it, I won't go over a certain amount. What I hate is when they ask a reasonable price for the item and then ask an outrageous amount for shipping. I won't buy from those sellers no matter what, just on principle.


all true...but i do think $15 is a good price for them. They are very rare. I paid $10 plus shipping for my set a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kitty

weenbaby said:


> Is $15 a good price for the salt and pepper shakers?


Yes, $15 is a good price but there are 2 different sets of salt & pepper shakers, BB & Mr. Bones.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunch15 said:


> A lot of people on ebay sell Boneys for much more than they are worth. I don't mind paying a fair price for anything, but regardless of how much I might want it, I won't go over a certain amount. What I hate is when they ask a reasonable price for the item and then ask an outrageous amount for shipping. I won't buy from those sellers no matter what, just on principle.


I've never sold on Ebay, but I have had to ship (usually Christmas presents to my family) and it's all based on weight and size. The more fragile the item, the more packing has to go into it and the heavier the box gets, plus some ceramics like our Boneys can be heavy to begin with. I usually ask the people I buy from on Ebay to double box my collectibles so they don't break during shipping, so that drives the price up even more. It's a tough pill when trying to get your hands on something you want, but I'm willing to pay a little more to avoid that horrible crunching noise when you get the box at your door.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, like others here I've experienced a lot of breakage. My worst experience was the jar holder "Daddy Long Legs" arriving decapitated. 

I did something similar to what you do. I asked sellers to insure there was 1 inch of packing around the item on all six sides of the box, and offered to pay any additional shipping cost. This resulted in a stop to the breakage, both of the Boney Bunch and the Madeira stoneware I back collected.

I don't even want to think about what will happen to my collections. My best guess is that my husband and son will donate them. It would be so fun to see the reaction of collectors who stumble upon my collections. Wish I could be there, but I think I'd rather "go to the light" than be stuck here!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I've had two pieces arrive to me broken. The Prom couple had the girl's head broken off and Scully Bartender had the arm with the tart warmer broken. Thank God for Epoxy. 

There is a piece on ebay right now that I want, but it is already broken in two places. I think I am going to pass on it.


----------



## weenbaby

Thanks! It's the BB set. I have a thing for salt and pepper shakers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boneybunch15

I just saw that the Boney Bunch Three headed cousin Mr. Bones is an electrical figure. I didn't realize there were any electrical Boneys. Learn something new every day.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Spookywolf said:


> I've never sold on Ebay, but I have had to ship (usually Christmas presents to my family) and it's all based on weight and size. The more fragile the item, the more packing has to go into it and the heavier the box gets, plus some ceramics like our Boneys can be heavy to begin with. I usually ask the people I buy from on Ebay to double box my collectibles so they don't break during shipping, so that drives the price up even more. It's a tough pill when trying to get your hands on something you want, but I'm willing to pay a little more to avoid that horrible crunching noise when you get the box at your door.


Hey all! It's been quite a while since I've been on here, but I wanted to pop in to see what this year's news was (if there was anything). Last year I didn't buy any pieces, and this year, unless something really, really grabs me, I won't either. I'm not completely out of it per se, but I am currently reducing my collection. I think there are maybe 5 pieces I cannot part with that I've chosen to keep, while the rest have either sold or are currently for sale on ebay. 

Anyways, I saw the commentary about ebay and wanted to second what Spookywolf said about weight and size. I have the train for sale, and it will definitely cost around $20 to ship depending which ZIP the buyer lives in, because the item will be about 6 total lbs. when packed. It's awful. 

I also wanted to add, that selling via ebay is a rip off for those of us who price fairly and aren't trying to gauge buyers. Ebay takes 10% of the final item selling price, INCLUDING the ship cost (so very unfair in my book). Then, as if that's not enough, Paypal then assesses a fee of 2.9% + $0.30 per transaction just to give me my money. I hate it, but there's no other way. I've had my items listed on Craigslist to try to find local buyers, but the demand isn't here, so ebay it is. Sigh. 

That being said, it's a small Boney world, so if any of you happen to be the watchers on any of my items (ebay user Brittany71535) please contact me through DM on here instead of buying through ebay. We can handle the sale just through Paypal itself and cut ebay out of the equation. I was able to do that once already and it worked beautifully. Thanks!


----------



## pondobaba

Boneybunch15 said:


> I just saw that the Boney Bunch Three headed cousin Mr. Bones is an electrical figure. I didn't realize there were any electrical Boneys. Learn something new every day.


I have it and let me tell you that thing sheds!!!! lol


----------



## Boneybunch15

pondobaba said:


> I have it and let me tell you that thing sheds!!!! lol


I won't be getting the one on ebay; it's a bit out of my price range. That's ok though, I don't have to have every boney.


----------



## Spookywolf

pondobaba said:


> I have it and let me tell you that thing sheds!!!! lol


I had to laugh when I read your post. I have a few shedders of my own as well.  Ah, the curse of the dreaded flocking!


----------



## Spookywolf

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Hey all! It's been quite a while since I've been on here, but I wanted to pop in to see what this year's news was (if there was anything). Last year I didn't buy any pieces, and this year, unless something really, really grabs me, I won't either. I'm not completely out of it per se, but I am currently reducing my collection. I think there are maybe 5 pieces I cannot part with that I've chosen to keep, while the rest have either sold or are currently for sale on ebay.
> 
> Anyways, I saw the commentary about ebay and wanted to second what Spookywolf said about weight and size. I have the train for sale, and it will definitely cost around $20 to ship depending which ZIP the buyer lives in, because the item will be about 6 total lbs. when packed. It's awful.
> 
> I also wanted to add, that selling via ebay is a rip off for those of us who price fairly and aren't trying to gauge buyers. Ebay takes 10% of the final item selling price, INCLUDING the ship cost (so very unfair in my book). Then, as if that's not enough, Paypal then assesses a fee of 2.9% + $0.30 per transaction just to give me my money. I hate it, but there's no other way. I've had my items listed on Craigslist to try to find local buyers, but the demand isn't here, so ebay it is. Sigh.
> 
> That being said, it's a small Boney world, so if any of you happen to be the watchers on any of my items (ebay user Brittany71535) please contact me through DM on here instead of buying through ebay. We can handle the sale just through Paypal itself and cut ebay out of the equation. I was able to do that once already and it worked beautifully. Thanks!


Hi Boneybrit. I had to ask what pieces are on your "can't part with" list. I've tried to narrow down what would be my ultimate keepers, but it's really hard to choose between all my favorites.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Aunt Hilda, Frank/Bride, Farmer couple and Dead in the Water are my ultimate favorites! 

I regret not getting pet cemetery bc my tiniest human loves skele animals! So one day I'll bite the bullet and grab one from eBay.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

The giant high chair baby is one that I bought and regret lol


----------



## Boneybunch15

Two of the ones that I have no interest in at all are the baby in the high chair and the baby in the carriage. 

I don't know that I regret buying any of mine. I have the Boos brothers, and I wish I had just got the drummer instead. I kind of feel like buying the drummer would be redundant because the boos brothers have a drummer, lol, but I do love the look on the boney's face on the lone drummer figure. He makes me laugh. 

I like the figures with smart butt sayings, like Graves dug while you wait. That is hilarious.


----------



## pondobaba

Spookywolf said:


> I had to laugh when I read your post. I have a few shedders of my own as well.  Ah, the curse of the dreaded flocking!


I haven't put it up because of it...LOL


----------



## Kitty

The 2008 Incredible Mr. Bones Electric Trio Lantern comes in 2 different styles flocked & glazed. Glazed is harder to find.


----------



## amuck amuck

Kitty said:


> The 2008 Incredible Mr. Bones Electric Trio Lantern comes in 2 different styles flocked & glazed. Glazed is harder to find.
> 
> View attachment 284139
> View attachment 284140


Any idea if YC owns the rights to these designs? If they do, they are crazy for not bringing back the Mr Bones pieces, they would make a fortune.


----------



## Boneybunch15

amuck amuck said:


> Any idea if YC owns the rights to these designs? If they do, they are crazy for not bringing back the Mr Bones pieces, they would make a fortune.


No kidding, they go for about $100 on ebay.


----------



## Nstope

Saw these HUGE Witches boots that were very similar to Yankee's at TJMaxx today


----------



## Lucy08

Nstope said:


> Saw these HUGE Witches boots that were very similar to Yankee's at TJMaxx today
> View attachment 284200


I think they had them last year as well!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> I think they had them last year as well!


i like those boots better....i thought the large opening for the jar candle was kinda funky looking.


----------



## Nstope

The boots were about a foot and a half high!


----------



## Spookywolf

Nstope said:


> The boots were about a foot and a half high!


Holy cow, that witch had big feet!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Holy cow, that witch had big feet!


i been wonderin where my boots got off to.....


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yipes! I soooo wanna be there..lol

https://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeC...39925915994/10154617906690995/?type=3&theater


----------



## Spookywolf

WWW, thanks for the link! I got to read some of the posted questions and the majority of complaints to the CEO are about no scent/throw on the candles and the dislike of the new label (have to agree 100% with those comments.) Will be interesting to see how she responds. 

Also just saw this Yankee comment regarding their Halloween announcement a while ago... "We're sorry you were disappointed with the Facebook LIVE announcement. We will be giving sneak peeks at the 2016 Halloween Collection throughout the month of August exclusively on Facebook LIVE so stay tuned." ... Any kind of news or pics would be welcome at this point. Guess we'll see.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Also just saw this Yankee comment regarding their Halloween announcement a while ago... "We're sorry you were disappointed with the Facebook LIVE announcement. We will be giving sneak peeks at the 2016 Halloween Collection throughout the month of August exclusively on Facebook LIVE so stay tuned." ... Any kind of news or pics would be welcome at this point. Guess we'll see.



yeah, yeah...talk is cheap. Show me a BONEY!!!


----------



## Boneys80

Spookywolf said:


> WWW, thanks for the link! I got to read some of the posted questions and the majority of complaints to the CEO are about no scent/throw on the candles and the dislike of the new label (have to agree 100% with those comments.) Will be interesting to see how she responds.
> 
> Also just saw this Yankee comment regarding their Halloween announcement a while ago... "We're sorry you were disappointed with the Facebook LIVE announcement. We will be giving sneak peeks at the 2016 Halloween Collection throughout the month of August exclusively on Facebook LIVE so stay tuned." ... Any kind of news or pics would be welcome at this point. Guess we'll see.


Yea.. saw that too..
Yes, we were all upset but yankee shouldn't have felt like they had to apologize for the announcement. I don't think they fully understand that those flyers they have been giving out for a month were what everybody already knew.. and social media is the way of the world pretty much. They should be taking advantage of advertising at least a few of the pieces to really get the excitement going. But I get it, they want things to be a mystery and a surprise when you come in to the store and see items in person. It used to be called a preview party because that's just what it was, a preview with select stock and you could order what you wanted from the catalog. People just automatically assumed it's the full release and the craze got out of hand.

I also saw that they were supposedly going to be peroodically showing boneys this month but I'm just hesitant to announce that we're gonna see sneak peeks throughout August when really what they mean is just Aug 26th. 
They've got the info locked down and right now they should use this opportunity to spill some beans themselves and throw their fans a bone...y. lol.


----------



## Kitty

YC Coupon $10 off Any Purchase, exp. Aug 7
http://www.yankeecandle.com/statics/images/email/080416_R/web_080416_R.html?


----------



## Boneybunch15

Do these coupons for so much off any purchase continue once the Boneys are released?


----------



## Shadowbat

The wife and I ran into our YK today to take advantage of a couple coupons and started talking with 2 of the workers that have been there for a long time. Our store always puts on a big event for the launch party. Always a good turn out and it really is a nice time. They are less than thrilled this year. According to them, YK headquarters now restricts what they can do. They have to go with the themes that YK has given them as far as the party is concerned. Dressing up and so forth. They were also told that all "in store" contests and give aways are no longer permitted. They aren't even allowed to have refreshments out this year. They both were very upset because it has become such a huge event for them as well as the customers. They have been telling all their "Halloween" regulars and are urging us all to contact their headquarters over the matter. It's a shame that this type of thing happens. It's really killed a lot of the excitement for us.


----------



## Hell Harpy

I missed the live YC FB call....did anyone ask anything about Boney Bunch or was it addressed in any sort of way?


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. Happened to have the day off today so was able to watch the live stream on YC. They did touch on the no scent issue of the candles. The CEO asked that everyone give the specific fragrance of the candle they're having problems with and send it to [email protected]. They did not touch on the new label at all, which was disappointing for me since so many of us dislike them. They also said that they would be showing some Boney Bunch pics between now and the preview party and that all the Halloween items would be released at the same time instead of some earlier and some later.


----------



## amuck amuck

They said there will be 10 boneys, which we already know and they would preview them on facebook August 25, did not give time.


----------



## Spookywolf

The CEO said that they deliberately make some of their candles lighter or heavier in fragrance so that there is variety for people to choose from. Apparently some people like a lighter fragrance. They will look into putting a rating scale on the label similar to a coffee roast scale like light, medium, and dark roast, only for candle fragrance.


----------



## amuck amuck

I did not realize the new labels came off, that is great because they detract from the look of the candle to me. Off they come which means no indirect advertising for YC.


----------



## Spookywolf

I guess I missed the part about the new labels - I did tune in a few minutes late but didn't think they'd covered anything yet. I'm still hoping they'll eventually go back to bigger pictures on the labels. Removing them is not an option for me since I have so many in my collection and want to know what fragrances are in each jar. I'm going to miss the bigger, prettier pictures on the candles. I often used them as part of my seasonal decorating.


----------



## Boneys80

Hell Harpy said:


> I missed the live YC FB call....did anyone ask anything about Boney Bunch or was it addressed in any sort of way?


Yea there was a quick discussion that there will be 10 new bonies, she has seen them too.. but they'll be showing us all of them sometime before the 27th.


----------



## Kitty

YC 2009 Halloween catalog on page 9 shows a 2009 BB Jar Charm with a bat. Does anyone have it?
YC South Deerfield, MA Flagship store is a different 2009 BB Jar Clinger with a pumpkin.


----------



## weenbaby

Ugh. Every year it just gets more disappointing. No refreshments or giveaways? My store used to give goodie bags depending on what you spent. You also got to pick a ticket or something that would have a prize. 
It just takes the fun away. I'll probably still go but I won't expect (or buy) much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> YC 2009 Halloween catalog on page 9 shows a 2009 BB Jar Charm with a bat. Does anyone have it?
> YC South Deerfield, MA Flagship store is a different 2009 BB Jar Clinger with a pumpkin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 284654
> View attachment 284655


Hi Kitty, I have the one on the right with the pumpkin, but I've never seen the one that's upside down holding the bat. I bet that was a flagship store exclusive.


----------



## Spookywolf

weenbaby said:


> Ugh. Every year it just gets more disappointing. No refreshments or giveaways? My store used to give goodie bags depending on what you spent. You also got to pick a ticket or something that would have a prize.
> It just takes the fun away. I'll probably still go but I won't expect (or buy) much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they say that would be chain-wide for all the stores? That will be so disappointing if my store does that too. Last year they had a decorated cake and other goodies, and a punch bowl with floating eyeballs in it. All the store employees dressed up and they had spooky music playing in the background. I remember the very first year they did it, they had dry ice fog floating all over the floor. Man, they really used to do it up. It will be boring if they aren't allowed to decorate and have fun with it.


----------



## Kitty

Last year at my local YC only a few Boney were on the shelves, most were in original boxes. They were instructed to give customer a boxed item but let us look at it. YC did not have to trash or recycle any boxes. Very strange. I could have just ordered online.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i DO order online--then return if i don't want an item.


----------



## Hallow Girl

weenbaby said:


> Ugh. Every year it just gets more disappointing. No refreshments or giveaways? My store used to give goodie bags depending on what you spent. You also got to pick a ticket or something that would have a prize.
> It just takes the fun away. I'll probably still go but I won't expect (or buy) much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, n little gift if you show up dressed? Where i went they had food brought over from tgif but if they wont give out any gifts i wont be going. I can just order what i want online.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I have never been to a Ball, but I don't see how my store will be able to do much decorating since it is so small. I wish I had a flagship store near me, that would be so much fun.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm going to go in and ask at my store what they're going to do. 
Their "witches brew" punch is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halloeve55

I wish the stores did give an option to take the boxes home..I'd perfer that so I can travel back home without breakage..with the graveyard tart burner I was so scared of it breaking with it's size and small pieces,I held the bag in my lap! 
I also plan on going to the Flagship store in Williamsburg so I hope they still plan on decorating and do the giveaways like they do every year. The staff that work the Candle side dress up too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i think i will run out to deerfield on the day before...but only to see what other halloween things they have. They had some really cute stuff last year.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Halloeve55 said:


> I wish the stores did give an option to take the boxes home..I'd perfer that so I can travel back home without breakage..with the graveyard tart burner I was so scared of it breaking with it's size and small pieces,I held the bag in my lap!
> I also plan on going to the Flagship store in Williamsburg so I hope they still plan on decorating and do the giveaways like they do every year. The staff that work the Candle side dress up too.


My store said they didn't keep the boxes because they didn't have room for them in the storeroom, which I believe. I wish the store near me was in a bigger space, it really is very small, as is the B&BW in my town. When a sale is going on in that store, you will literally knock someone over because it is so crowded. I don't know if the two companies just underestimated the consumer interest or what.


----------



## Halloeve55

The one in my local mall is small..I avoid it completely and just go to the Flaship store..it has a lot and stuff for my son to enjoy too.They can hold onto boxes with how big that place is,but the smaller one I know would be impossible. They need to have more space knowing a lot of theur products are glass! Not very stroller friendly or toddler at that..


----------



## grim gravely

I like to go to yankee the day they get their shipment in. Usually they are still unpacking and I can get the original box. With the boney bunches, they unpack everything ahead of time and get rid of the boxes. The boxes are nice for storage but very very cheap and filmsy.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well here's an argument in favor of the old labels. I hate patchouli but I swear I'd buy this candle just for the look of it. How adorable is this?


----------



## Boneys80

Spookywolf said:


> Well here's an argument in favor of the old labels. I hate patchouli but I swear I'd buy this candle just for the look of it. How adorable is this?
> 
> View attachment 284708


They had like 5 of this exact one when I went to tjmaxx today!


----------



## Boneys80

sorry the label was a smidge different.. but same scent!


----------



## Boneybunch15

grim gravely said:


> I like to go to yankee the day they get their shipment in. Usually they are still unpacking and I can get the original box. With the boney bunches, they unpack everything ahead of time and get rid of the boxes. The boxes are nice for storage but very very cheap and filmsy.


How do you store your boneys when they are not on display? It sounds like you don't like the boxes. I don't have that many boneys, only 15, but they are starting to take up a lot of my attic space. Trying to figure out a better system.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Spookywolf said:


> Well here's an argument in favor of the old labels. I hate patchouli but I swear I'd buy this candle just for the look of it. How adorable is this?
> 
> View attachment 284708


You make a grr\eat point. I have purchased a candle just because of the label. Wasn't sure about the scent, I will find it when i burn it but even if i don't like it, I will be keeping it.


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunch15 said:


> How do you store your boneys when they are not on display? It sounds like you don't like the boxes. I don't have that many boneys, only 15, but they are starting to take up a lot of my attic space. Trying to figure out a better system.


Any boney bunches that I ordered online are still stored in their original boxes. I do like having the boxes but every year when I take them out for display I either end up ripping the box when opening or the Styrofoam rips apart easily. I even had to get ghetto and tape together broken Styrofoam just so I can reuse it to store the boney bunch again. 
Years ago yankee would wrap my purchases in square boxes with bubble wrap and tissue. Usually each box would fit two or three boney bunches, depending on the size of the pieces. They were easy to store in the boxes because they were stackable. Yankee has stopped using those boxes a few years ago. I believe 2013 was the last year they had them. I still ask if they will ever get those boxes in again and they tell me they only use tissue and bubble wrap now. They used to give out yankee gift boxes if you were buying candles as a gift but they don't even mention having them these days. Those boxes do fit the small boney bunches perfect. Around the holidays I found out that yankee still offers those boxes but don't hand them out because they want people to buy the holiday gift boxes they now sell. I was able to get a few from them but it took a lot of begging and pulling teeth just to get what I did. It just isn't worth it anymore. Yankee has cut back a lot these days.


----------



## Halloeve55

grim gravely said:


> Any boney bunches that I ordered online are still stored in their original boxes. I do like having the boxes but every year when I take them out for display I either end up ripping the box when opening or the Styrofoam rips apart easily. I even had to get ghetto and tape together broken Styrofoam just so I can reuse it to store the boney bunch again.
> Years ago yankee would wrap my purchases in square boxes with bubble wrap and tissue. Usually each box would fit two or three boney bunches, depending on the size of the pieces. They were easy to store in the boxes because they were stackable. Yankee has stopped using those boxes a few years ago. I believe 2013 was the last year they had them. I still ask if they will ever get those boxes in again and they tell me they only use tissue and bubble wrap now. They used to give out yankee gift boxes if you were buying candles as a gift but they don't even mention having them these days. Those boxes do fit the small boney bunches perfect. Around the holidays I found out that yankee still offers those boxes but don't hand them out because they want people to buy the holiday gift boxes they now sell. I was able to get a few from them but it took a lot of begging and pulling teeth just to get what I did. It just isn't worth it anymore. Yankee has cut back a lot these days.


I never saw these boxes but I started buying boney's in 2013 I believe..I don't even get bubblewrap when I buy at the Flagship store..just thick nice tissue paper which I recycle into Christmas because it's so nice..some of the cashiers there get too crazy with the tape though when wrapping up some boney's Boxes would be nice..after all..we pay a lot for these pieces..


----------



## Kitty

From Boney Bunch Love


----------



## wickedwillingwench

that's lovely...if you LIKE their stinky candles. LOL.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh my gawd, they've painted the witch hand's fingernails and added a ring.


----------



## Spookywolf

Grim, I don't even get bubble wrap when I buy Boneys, just tissue paper. And sometimes not even enough of that. You bring up a good point. The new ownership is definitely going for cheaper. You know those smaller labels don't cost as much to produce as the larger, nicer ones did. Even the label adhesive is cheaper so they can call it removable. That's the problem when you lose the ownership of the guy that originally invented this company. Newer owners lose that pride of ownership and don't care about the quality. That's why we've seen a turn toward candles that don't have any fragrance. And I started thinking about that video with the CEO the other day and thought , man, she acted like hearing about candles with no throw was some kind of news to her. Really? No offense to those that like it, but Candied Pecans is a zero fragrance dud. And that's a scent I would have really liked if it had been done well. I thought that we should have gotten more answers to questions, and less about a biography of the CEO and what her day is like and what her favorite candle is. Yankee has some problems, and this new branding isn't a sign that they're going in the right direction. I honestly disliked every new Fall scent they had this year. If I buy candles from Yankee it will be from the Treasures section so I can get my old favorites with good scent and the nice labels. There are too many competitors coming out with really good candles now for Yankee to be cheapening their brand. Sorry for the long rant, but I've been a devoted Yankee Candle fan for years and years, so this kind of makes me sad.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Spookywolf said:


> Grim, I don't even get bubble wrap when I buy Boneys, just tissue paper. And sometimes not even enough of that. You bring up a good point. The new ownership is definitely going for cheaper. You know those smaller labels don't cost as much to produce as the larger, nicer ones did. Even the label adhesive is cheaper so they can call it removable. That's the problem when you lose the ownership of the guy that originally invented this company. Newer owners lose that pride of ownership and don't care about the quality. That's why we've seen a turn toward candles that don't have any fragrance. And I started thinking about that video with the CEO the other day and thought , man, she acted like hearing about candles with no throw was some kind of news to her. Really? No offense to those that like it, but Candied Pecans is a zero fragrance dud. And that's a scent I would have really liked if it had been done well. I thought that we should have gotten more answers to questions, and less about a biography of the CEO and what her day is like and what her favorite candle is. Yankee has some problems, and this new branding isn't a sign that they're going in the right direction. I honestly disliked every new Fall scent they had this year. If I buy candles from Yankee it will be from the Treasures section so I can get my old favorites with good scent and the nice labels. There are too many competitors coming out with really good candles now for Yankee to be cheapening their brand. Sorry for the long rant, but I've been a devoted Yankee Candle fan for years and years, so this kind of makes me sad.


Truer words couldn't be said. I am not surprised about the lack of answers by the CEO, They have been avoiding real questions and concerns by the buyers. They will only take notice when they start losing customers and sales.


----------



## Boneys80

It is sad.. I kind of expected to see them skirt around all the real issues on the fb live stream.. but with all the complaints about lack of scent throw, jars breaking while lit, etc.. they should definitely be reevaluating the product rather than the look of it. It's not that people hate change, they want a product to keep its original appeal (what everyone has grown to love). And when that product completely changes, people will get upset. Don't fix what isn't broken. I've been a yc fan for a long time, but how can someone remain a true fan if the company can't stay true to itself.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I definitely want to get one of the witch's hands this year. 

Yeah, I have only bought three pieces in the store, and only got tissue paper with mine too. I can't remember how nice the tissue paper was.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it's ok....YC has done messed around long enough hatching the boneys that I have just booked a trip to Rogers Gardens in Californa and i will be taking my BB money with me!


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> it's ok....YC has done messed around long enough hatching the boneys that I have just booked a trip to Rogers Gardens in Californa and i will be taking my BB money with me!


Good for you!!!


----------



## Kitty

wickedwillingwench,

YC bear on tour.
http://www.ycwwnetwork.com/#!whereisyankeebear/c1q0

Send us pics of your favorite Boney at Roger Gardens.


----------



## grim gravely

Sorry, the last time they used bubble wrap was two years ago. I don't recall them doing it in the last year. They tend to just use tissue paper and throw everything in one bag. I find it funny that the CEO mentions asks us to email them about light scents and people think they are going to look into improving the throw on candles. I'm not hopeful anything will change but people are believing that's going to improve quality.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Are these new? If so, how are people getting these and selling them on eBay before Yankee Candle even releases the pictures? Strange!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Another one...


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Last one...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i don't recall seeing them before. I still think they 'fell off the truck' in the warehouse. Jus sayin...


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I'm just stumped by this company. This secrecy is extremely odd. Then half their items start showing up on eBay? Come one! Enough with the "suspense marketing" crap! Show us what you have, Yankee Candle! This shtick is getting old!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

It's really starting to get me upset. Then you have the CEO of the company talking to fans of her company like we're idiots. "Oh, I've seen the Halloween items!". Really? I bet you didn't sign off on their production months ago. I'm beginning to get a sour taste in my mouth for YC.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i said it before...the longer YC waits to show me the boney, the less money i will have to spend on them. I am going to Roger's Gardens AND i have discovered Vergie Lightfoot's gorgeous handpainted pumpkins with the soulful eyes. YC's loss.

https://www.facebook.com/vergie.lightfoot


----------



## gloomycatt

lol I was so excited, seeing Haddonfield post at night with attachments. be still my boney heart...it's not time yet


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gloomycatt said:


> lol I was so excited, seeing Haddonfield post at night with attachments. be still my boney heart...it's not time yet


i thought exactly the same thing....LOL. YC is about to p*ss me off....they promised peeks throughout the month...we're still waiting.


----------



## witchyone

I'm feeling over it, too. I don't get the consistent refusal to share basic information about their Halloween collection when they know they have a dedicated fan base who is just waiting for it. If the Boneys are anything like last year's, I won't be buying much, anyway.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and all of that is on top of the not so great design/theming and really sh**ty quality.


----------



## amuck amuck

It looks like other fans are over YC. There seems to be less people following and commenting on this thread and more and more Boney collections going up for sale on E bay. I am keeping my fingers crossed for something I will really like this year. Last year only thing that truly called to me was the cat lady because I love cats and in a crazy way she did look Halloweeny in a demented way. Scaris Hilton so far does not have that effect on me. Also since the change in lables I will be on the look out in other stores for the older candles with the great designs and will start to stock up on them


----------



## pondobaba

haddonfield1963 said:


> are these new? If so, how are people getting these and selling them on ebay before yankee candle even releases the pictures? Strange!


everything "falls off of the truck" these days....


----------



## Spookywolf

amuck amuck said:


> It looks like other fans are over YC. There seems to be less people following and commenting on this thread and more and more Boney collections going up for sale on E bay. I am keeping my fingers crossed for something I will really like this year. Last year only thing that truly called to me was the cat lady because I love cats and in a crazy way she did look Halloweeny in a demented way. Scaris Hilton so far does not have that effect on me. Also since the change in lables I will be on the look out in other stores for the older candles with the great designs and will start to stock up on them


Me too amuck amuck. I plan on hitting up the Treasures section whenever there's a good coupon so I can stockpile the good labels. I've seen reviews of several that are out now in the Treasures that I'm dying to get my hands on. Maple Pancakes has always been a favorite and I've seen one out now called Apple Butter that I don't remember seeing in the stores before but I'd love to try out. Oh, and I almost forgot Ginger Spice Cookie. These I'm excited for.


----------



## Spookywolf

I wonder what Yankee will think when their Treasures candles start selling better than the new ones do. So far they don't want to acknowledge any comments from anyone that says they hate the new labels.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Boneybrit. I had to ask what pieces are on your "can't part with" list. I've tried to narrow down what would be my ultimate keepers, but it's really hard to choose between all my favorites.


Hey Spookywolf! Are you able to narrow to a top 10? Or maybe 15? LOL  
The ones I decided to keep are:
- Proposal couple - This was my first Boney, plus it was a 2010 piece I believe, and I got engaged in '09, so it was a personally significant piece.
- Frankenstein's monster & his bride 
- Witch gazing into color-changing ball 
- Bride and groom with "Newlydeads" cake - I got this one as a reissue (was that 2013?) and remember how happy I was. It's still probably my #1 favorite piece.
- Bride and groom wedding car - Ditto, got as a reissue (2013?) and FREAKED out. Love the bones trailing off the back of the car. This one is probably #2 fave.

It's kind of weird. I really thought I'd have a harder time parting with the others, but I honestly was just...over it. I went through a huge clean-out/consolidating phase and literally went through all of my storage totes (even my holiday ones) being absolutely ruthless and cutting wayyyyy back. 

Since BB pieces are so darn big and heavy, I realized that my collection felt more like a burden to me than I ever imagined. I decided I would rather prune my collection down and reap being able to get my $ back on the others while I still can. 

I totally agree with the observation someone made that it suddenly seems like *everyone* is selling. Every day on the BBL FB page, someone else's collection is posted up for sale. And competition is definitely fierce on ebay. I have a couple pieces I'm really starting to wonder if I'll even be able to sell...


----------



## Hallow Girl

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Another one...


ohhhh i like this one


----------



## Spookywolf

I wouldn't worry too much about people selling their collections. I think this happens in all collections across the board. Judging by the replies I've see on FB, when collections go up for sale, people are just as quickly clamoring to get their hands on them. There are folks that lose interest and new people coming along who discover them and join in on collecting. As time goes on, the older pieces get more expensive, and even the later year prices start to go up. I think we'll probably see a time in the not too distant future when YC decides to stop the Boney Bunch completely, and then you'll see the prices skyrocket on most everything in the line. I just wish YC would be more respectful of their fan base in general and stop with the hush-hush routine which is getting very tired. My disappointment isn't with the Boney Bunch (although I'd love to see a move back to the vintage look again) but more with YC as a company.


----------



## Spookywolf

WickedChick said:


> ohhhh i like this one


I liked that black and white bat tart warmer too, WickedChick. So cute! I also like the glass candle holder with what looks like an etched spider on it. Can't wait to see what other treats they have.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am honestly surprised by the label flap. I never even gave a thought to the labels...i mean some looked cool but not enough to sway me one way or another.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am wanting crazy cat lady too. I am just waiting until one comes on sale that I can afford. I don't buy all the boney bunch. I only buy ones that really speak to me. There are just too many of them to buy them all, even if I could afford it, I don't have the room for them all. They are quite large pieces. 
The only ones that I really want now are:
Crazy cat lady
Bone Dry
Graves dug while you wait
Rest in pieces


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> I'm feeling over it, too. I don't get the consistent refusal to share basic information about their Halloween collection when they know they have a dedicated fan base who is just waiting for it. If the Boneys are anything like last year's, I won't be buying much, anyway.


100% agree! The anticipation and excitement is turned into annoyance.


----------



## Lucy08

Just got a call from my local store. Friends and family starts Thursday and ends Sunday, half off all candles and wax (tarts, votives, etc.) and Halloween will be out the 27th.


----------



## pondobaba

Lucy08 said:


> Just got a call from my local store. Friends and family starts Thursday and ends Sunday, half off all candles and wax (tarts, votives, etc.) and Halloween will be out the 27th.


I wish the witches brew would be out now. I guess I could buy something and then make the exchange.


----------



## Nstope

The pieces you are seeing on eBay are most likely sold by places that sell Yankee, such as Hallmark, who already has their Halloween merchandise out, offering Yankee pieces.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Nstope said:


> The pieces you are seeing on eBay are most likely sold by places that sell Yankee, such as Hallmark, who already has their Halloween merchandise out, offering Yankee pieces.


oh,i guess that makes sense, too.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone! Well, this has to be the most underwhelming lead-up to YC's Halloween premier yet.  I'm trying not to let it bother me, but it is so bad this year, you would think YC is trying to destroy launching anything for Halloween at all, in future years. I did see two other items on eBay last night, that I believe are new for this year. I don't know if they will be available at YC stores, or if these are Hallmark items. But, they are authentic Yankee Candle merchandise:

















I'm not very impressed, by what I have seen so far this year. I do like the improvement on the witch hand, and am considering getting that piece. And, of course, YC, has not shown anything on their FB page yet.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

pondobaba said:


> I wish the witches brew would be out now. I guess I could buy something and then make the exchange.


Yes, you can. And, if your store is a good one, they won't even blink an eye.


----------



## pondobaba

I think I will only get one Boney this year. I think I am more into the Victorian style of the first and second years and not really into the "modern" ones.
I only put 12 out this year.


----------



## Boneybunch15

The sad thing is, if you didn't get some of the 2008 or 2009 pieces, they are too expensive to buy now. I wish YC would come out with some of the more popular pieces again from those years. That might shut down those Ebay people who are trying to sell them for hundreds.


----------



## grim gravely

Another Sophia piece someone posted on Facebook.


----------



## grandma lise

I agree, most boring lead up to the party ever. We're two and a half weeks away we've only seen one BB piece. Boo...

If I collect any of the BB pieces, it will likely be next year from Ebay. I'm having way more fun shopping for Halloween at our local TJMaxx, Marshalls, and local thrift stores. Will try to post more pictures of my finds tonight on the TJ Maxx/Home Goods/Marshalls 2016 Halloween thread.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, i think this might backfire on YC. In the past, we had weeks to drool and fall in love with pieces. Some don't speak to me at first but by the time it's the day, i have decided to buy more.

this year...i am really sorta over the bb.


----------



## Madjoodie

wickedwillingwench said:


> yeah, i think this might backfire on YC. In the past, we had weeks to drool and fall in love with pieces. Some don't speak to me at first but by the time it's the day, i have decided to buy more.
> 
> this year...i am really sorta over the bb.


With all that time in past years, I end up buying more because of you guys!  I see how excited folks are, or hear about great display ideas, and then don't want to miss out. 

YC is going to lose out on a bunch of my moola if they don't step up to the plate soon. I don't know if I'm even going to stay up for the middle of the night online buying frenzy this year. This whole no leaked (or YC provided) pictures thing is just bumming me out.


----------



## grim gravely

By the time the boney bunches hit the stores we should get some pictures. I've been sharing pictures of the Halloween items with my favorite employee so she owes me big time once the boney bunches arrive. If she does not let me see any of the pieces early, or at least take pictures for me, I'm not giving her anymore early information. Sad that we know things before the store does.


----------



## chuckym70

on ebay


----------



## chuckym70

I apologize I know this is not BB, but I thought it might be interesting to see. There is a ton more items from seller. New bots, lot more Sophia the cat stuff. I can not believe this stuff is allowed to be sold this early?


----------



## Mourning Glory

This was posted on BBL a few hours ago. I sure hope we see something before the 25th .


----------



## Dana Dark

If you go on the YC Facebook and watch the interview with Hope, the CEO, she said they are going to reveal their Halloween items on Aug. 25th - I'm guessing on Facebook ???


----------



## grandma lise

Well, I'm not working on the 25th so that's good.


----------



## witchyone

Wow, how generous of them! said no one ever.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> Wow, how generous of them! said no one ever.


gonna say it again...they are PISSING me off. and i am just LOOKING for an excuse to spend tons of money at RG so i might be adding my entire boney budget to that envelope!


----------



## witchyone

Someone commented on the BBL post that stores will be getting inventory next week. I wonder if there'll be any leaks?


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> gonna say it again...they are PISSING me off. and i am just LOOKING for an excuse to spend tons of money at RG so i might be adding my entire boney budget to that envelope!


Right there with you! Except, I don't know what RG is.


----------



## Lucy08

witchyone said:


> Someone commented on the BBL post that stores will be getting inventory next week. I wonder if there'll be any leaks?


We can only hope! Seems later than usual for them to be receiving their Halloween shipment.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Wow, I guess YC couldn't be bothered, to follow through, with showing us some of the goods throughout the month, like they initially said they would. What a bunch of BS. It's no wonder, that I have spent less than $35 with them, so far this year. What a load of crap.


----------



## pondobaba

wickedwillingwench said:


> yeah, i think this might backfire on YC. In the past, we had weeks to drool and fall in love with pieces. Some don't speak to me at first but by the time it's the day, i have decided to buy more.
> 
> this year...i am really sorta over the bb.


I think a lot of us are over them...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> Right there with you! Except, I don't know what RG is.


Roger's Gardens. I am finally getting to go this fall and i am sure their stuff is quite expensive if exclusive or rare. Any money not spent on Boneys will go to RG for disbursement.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> We can only hope! Seems later than usual for them to be receiving their Halloween shipment.


i thought it was late too and i wonder if they KNOW what kind of pandemonium will be in the stores because people haven't had a chance to see them. Ykes.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> i thought it was late too and i wonder if they KNOW what kind of pandemonium will be in the stores because people haven't had a chance to see them. Ykes.


Exactly! Then again, with so many of us so unhappy maybe it won't be crowded. If they don't want my money, fine. Homegoods doesn't seem want it either.... Usually the start of the season is so much more fun than is.


----------



## Boneybunch15

So, when do the invitations to the Witches Ball normally go out?


----------



## Lucy08

Boneybunch15 said:


> So, when do the invitations to the Witches Ball normally go out?


I think it depends on the store. My store never mails anything, usually just calls. They called me last week, I think that's all I'm getting!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunch15 said:


> So, when do the invitations to the Witches Ball normally go out?


Who knows? I signed up in store, and the associate couldn't even tell me, how they were going to be doing it. 

Of course, it they mail the invitations, when they mail the catalogs, then we should receive them, sometime around November.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Lucy08 said:


> I think it depends on the store. My store never mails anything, usually just calls. They called me last week, I think that's all I'm getting!


So....you don't need an invitation in hand to get into the store for the Ball?


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield

Here's the first 4!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

The ad also says there are 16 BB pieces >.<


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I really wish the Vikings weren't in a car


----------



## Lucy08

I don't like any of them.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I love the VW bus. Can anyone make out what it says on that sofa piece?


----------



## Hell Harpy

Love the Victorian woman in the chair!!


----------



## Lucy08

Boneybunch15 said:


> I love the VW bus. Can anyone make out what it says on that sofa piece?


Bottles to Bones Sitter Service


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield

Boneybunch15 said:


> I love the VW bus. Can anyone make out what it says on that sofa piece?


It says "Scream"


----------



## Lucy08

Hell Harpy said:


> Love the Victorian woman in the chair!!


I think it's Mary Poppins


----------



## Boneybunch15

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> It says "Scream"


No, that is the license plate. I went to YC website and got a better view. It says "bottles to bones sitter service."


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield

Go to the Yankee Candle site and type in "Halloween" for more Halloween items.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield

I love them all. I can't wait for the 27th!


----------



## Hell Harpy

Lucy08 said:


> I think it's Mary Poppins


Ohhhh...you're right. Digging the umbrella.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield

Boneybunch15 said:


> No, that is the license plate. I went to YC website and got a better view. It says "bottles to bones sitter service."


You're right. I thought you were asking about the license plate.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Hell Harpy said:


> Ohhhh...you're right. Digging the umbrella.


I take it they have a college theme going this year. I like the sitter one, but I know that umbrella and tart warmer will break off before I ever get it home.


----------



## Lucy08

Paint looks good in the pictures, wonder how it really looks?


----------



## Boneybunch15

Lucy08 said:


> Paint looks good in the pictures, wonder how it really looks?


They always seem to put the very best ones in the ads, don't they, LOL

I don't care for the viking car though.


----------



## Lucy08

Ok' trying to figure out the size of those ghosts. It says they hold tea lights. So the jar candle in the picture must be one of the tiny ones??


----------



## gloomycatt

can't see anything on the mobile site


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, it looks like I will only be getting the "Mary Poppins" (good idea, Lucy!), tart burner so far. You can bet, it is an online exclusive, and that it is probably the most expensive one. WWW, I think you were right about the one Boney, being "Scaris Hilton!" I like her, but don't know if I will actually buy her. There are so many drinking Boneys! The ghosts appear better than I thought they would be. I think they are both tea light holders?


----------



## Boneys80

What do you guys think? I'm loving the Scary Poppins.. and the bus! I think you may be right, Pumpkin Muffin, there are probably gonna be 6 online exclusives and 10 in store. That will be kind of upsetting but better that there are less in stores to fight over lol


----------



## Shadowbat

Not liking any of these ones.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I want to buy two, so I hope the choice will be clear, LOL. Right now out of these four, I would buy the bus and maybe Scary Poppins. I just haven't had good luck with the tart warmer figures.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Boneybunch15 said:


> I want to buy two, so I hope the choice will be clear, LOL. Right now out of these four, I would buy the bus and maybe Scary Poppins. I just haven't had good luck with the tart warmer figures.


Are there any Boneys that are designed for jar candles?


----------



## Hell Harpy

I can't stop looking at the Vikings piece. What the crap is that all about? It's....bizarre.


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh wow, pics! Mayor of Haddonfield, thanks so much for the heads up. I'm with Mrs. Frankenstein - if the Vikings hadn't been in a car, I would have jumped on it. I would love to have a Viking Boney by itself, but I just don't want another car. But I'm really drawn to the Boney on the sofa. It's hard to tell from the pics, but the eyes on the lady look more like the old school Boneys when they used to be more deep-set. The whole style of that piece has more of the reminiscent feel of the earlier pieces - a little more Victorian maybe, with even the cool umbrella! I love the bones on that umbrella. And I love the spiderweb rug under the couch! I'm trying to figure out what is on the rug by her feet? I'm scared to find out how much that piece will be. It's a tart warmer and they're always more expensive. So exciting!


----------



## Boneybunch15

thisdougsforu said:


> Are there any Boneys that are designed for jar candles?


I don't know if you mean the new ones or the old, but some of the old ones are: The snowwhite and dwarfs boney, the boos band boney, the skeleton walking the dog boney....I'm sure there are more.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah...i want Scary Poppins.

ANd it IS Scaris Hilton...bwahahahahahahaha!

I am also loving the spider web goblets.


----------



## Spookywolf

Both ghosts are coming home with me for sure.


----------



## grandma lise

Finally, an interesting female character: "Scary Poppins". It's much closer to what we've been asking for...yay! Just wish it wasn't an oversized, stand alone piece - (I didn't buy the couple sitting at the table last year for that reason). Not sure what I think...need to see the rest of the collection.

The Boos Bus kind of ties in with last year's piece, The Boos Brothers. 

Thanks Mayor of Haddonfield!

For those just joining us, go to page 57.


----------



## Scott Devore

I have seen 4 of the new bonies


----------



## grandma lise

Welcome to the forum Scott! 

Mayor of Haddonfield posted pictures of them on page 57. 

What do you think? Any stand outs for you?


----------



## gloomycatt

Scary Poppins! I hope that piece is scaled to the point that my Bonsey will look good next to it. or even king kong baby lol


----------



## grim gravely

I love the Victorian lady piece and hope there are more Victorian style pieces this year. It would be smart if yankee released pieces to please both the fans of the older pieces and the modern looking pieces. I do miss the pumpkins that came with many of the older pieces. Glad to see more female pieces but wish they were less glamorous and more Victorian style. I wonder if there will be a re-released boney bunch this yearl


----------



## Madjoodie

16 new BB pieces? Yikes. Not sure my wallet (or storage space) can handle that. Kinda wishing YC would only do like 4-5 new BB pieces per year (and enough with the cars/vehicles already)!

So far, Scary Poppins is the only BB item even sort of talking to me right now. And only if the price isn't ridiculous. Now those ghosts are a different story. Must have those! Glad to see a steam punkin too. Hope YC has some new ones of those - an unexpected love from last year!


----------



## Lucy08

Shadowbat said:


> Not liking any of these ones.


Me either! I don't like all the writing, and it looks like Mary Poppins has a broken arm.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Finally, an interesting female character: "Scary Poppins". It's much closer to what we've been asking for...yay! Just wish it wasn't an oversized, stand alone piece - (I didn't buy the couple sitting at the table last year for that reason). Not sure what I think...need to see the rest of the collection.
> 
> The Boos Bus kind of ties in with last year's piece, The Boos Brothers.
> 
> Thanks Mayor of Haddonfield!
> 
> For those just joining us, go to page 57.


The size is my only concern with this piece too, Grandma Lise. I hope they haven't made it ridiculously big. I've seen YC tart warmers made smaller so I know it can be done. Although as someone else pointed out, maybe now the King Kong Baby will finally have a place to fit in, and it would look perfect sitting next to the couch.  And I like the idea of the Boos Bus with the Boos Brothers from last year. Guess they got a tour bus!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Both ghosts are coming home with me for sure.


Me too!!!! Think they are really tiny, tho. Hope they aren't over priced!


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Oh wow, pics! Mayor of Haddonfield, thanks so much for the heads up. I'm with Mrs. Frankenstein - if the Vikings hadn't been in a car, I would have jumped on it. I would love to have a Viking Boney by itself, but I just don't want another car. But I'm really drawn to the Boney on the sofa. It's hard to tell from the pics, but the eyes on the lady look more like the old school Boneys when they used to be more deep-set. The whole style of that piece has more of the reminiscent feel of the earlier pieces - a little more Victorian maybe, with even the cool umbrella! I love the bones on that umbrella. And I love the spiderweb rug under the couch! I'm trying to figure out what is on the rug by her feet? I'm scared to find out how much that piece will be. It's a tart warmer and they're always more expensive. So exciting!



almost looks like a large jar candle on its side.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> almost looks like a large jar candle on its side.


That's a great idea, Lucy, LOL! Maybe it is a bottle, or something. And of course, her arm is broken. Just look at what she is holding, LOL! I just wish YC wouldn't put any writing at all on the BB pieces. It makes more room for error. 

I am also hoping, that these pieces aren't as large, as the ones from last year. They were, for the most part, grotesquely big. I wound up only buying two BB pieces, and one of them, I am not even thrilled about, now. I spent much more, on other Halloween pieces, like the Steam Punkin line. I am with MJ, in hoping that they have some new ones this year! 

Am I the only one not liking the new boots? I think the witch hand is an upgrade, though. I also have my fingers crossed, for some raven pieces!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Scott Devore said:


> I have seen 4 of the new bonies


Is this in person, Scott? If so, which ones? Were they huge?


----------



## Boneys80

I actually like the design of the couch with umbrella. If I blow up the pic, I see they actually have the rod of the umbrella going into the couch for support. It's hidden behind her bag. I really love the detail <3


----------



## pondobaba

so far it's the babysitter for me 
16 new ones though. uggggggg


----------



## pondobaba

I love that when I Google Boney Bunch, my pics from 2014 pop up...lol


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

So excited to get up this morning and see the pics of the four pieces. I love the VW /BB camper van. Actually, they all look great. Can't wait to see what else is coming. I'm planning a trip to Denver and will make it to a release party. That's pretty special for me. My 13 yr old daughter is coming with me. She loves the Boneys and was excited to tell my husband we'd be going to the party. He feigned interest for her sake. Eye roll from him. He's just thinking bank balance -$$$ Will have to devise a system to suspend the additional 16 Boneys from the ceiling. Anyone else out of display space?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Love your display, Pondobaba. Very cool.


----------



## Boneys80

Completely out of space but it won't stop me lol! 16 boneys now though? I'm secretly hoping it's a typo, but who are we kidding, more boneys is always more fun!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am already sad that I won't be able to buy anywhere near the 16 that are being released, but I don't have the space anyway. Can't wait to see what the rest of them look like. They already have two in the college theme, I wonder if more will go in that direction?


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am already sad that I won't be able to buy anywhere near the 16 that are being released, but I don't have the space anyway. Can't wait to see what the rest of them look like. They already have two in the college theme, I wonder if more will go in that direction? 
Did someone say the sitter's arm was broken? I can't see that. I see her scarf. It looks like she is holding something, maybe a spoon in her left hand, but what is that black thing in the baby's lap?


----------



## Boneys80

I don't see a broken arm either.. it's probably just the way the arm is up. She's holding a spoon in the other hand. It looks like the baby has maybe a bottle on its lap.


----------



## Boneys80

I guess it makes sense that she has a spoon too.. "spoon full of sugar" LOL


----------



## Boneybunch15

Boneys80 said:


> I guess it makes sense that she has a spoon too.. "spoon full of sugar" LOL


Oh, yeah, I never thought about the spoon full of sugar. LOL Gotta admit, they really did a good job on this piece. I hope the detail work is as good on the ones released.

What are you all thinking the prices will be on the pieces shown so far?


----------



## Boneys80

I think if the pieces are as big and detailed as the bus and baby sitter, we're looking between $20 and $40. Just the electric chair last year was like $40. I'm hoping they do a coupon because it's gonna be a costly collection from what it looks like so far.


----------



## Boneys80

The pet cemetery piece i believe was 60? And it is extremely detailed.. so I honestly think the sitter will run 40 to 50. Hopefully I'm wrong. Lol.. I'm thinking the bus will probably be 30 to 35. Scaris probably 20 to 25 and the vikings probably around 30. Again... please let there be a coupon hahhaa


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Boneys80 for the cropped picture of the Scary Poppins piece. Nice to see the additional detail. I, like Spookywolf like the umbrella too.


----------



## grandma lise

I missed out on seeing the Halloween items on the YC site. If they show up again, I'd like to see them.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Boneys80 said:


> The pet cemetery piece i believe was 60? And it is extremely detailed.. so I honestly think the sitter will run 40 to 50. Hopefully I'm wrong. Lol.. I'm thinking the bus will probably be 30 to 35. Scaris probably 20 to 25 and the vikings probably around 30. Again... please let there be a coupon hahhaa


Wow, I was thinking the Poppins would be between 30 and 40 and the Hilton would be under 20. Yeah, I hope there is a coupon too.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> I missed out on seeing the Halloween items on the YC site. If they show up again, I'd like to see them.


Just type Boney Bunch or Halloween into the search bar, and the page everyone was seeing last night will come up.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I am already sad that I won't be able to buy anywhere near the 16 that are being released, but I don't have the space anyway. Can't wait to see what the rest of them look like. They already have two in the college theme, I wonder if more will go in that direction?
> Did someone say the sitter's arm was broken? I can't see that. I see her scarf. It looks like she is holding something, maybe a spoon in her left hand, but what is that black thing in the baby's lap?


i already KNOW i won't be buying a certain three...no appeal for me whatsoever. I do want Scary Poppins, tho.


----------



## Dana Dark

Hmmmm. Not crazy about what I'm seeing so far. If anything the sitter is likeable but would have been loveable is their were no writing on it or a baby!!! WHY do they make Bonyes with BABIES and BOOZE so often!!! Sigh...

Hoping for at least something to get this year.


----------



## amuck amuck

I like the sitter and will be getter her, but wouldn't a Victorian couple have looked great on that sofa.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, yes! a courting victorian couple

or him reading the paper and her knitting!


----------



## Boneybunch15

So, what's the connection between Paris Hilton and a wicker table....I'm guessing that is what what table is supposed to be made of? I never watched that show she and Nicole Ritchy was on where they were farm girls or something way back when.


----------



## Boneys80

Grandma lise here's the rest of what's on the page.


----------



## amuck amuck

I was wondering what was in front of Scaris Hilton. I don't think it looks like it belongs with her.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Boneys80 for the pictures! It's so nice to be able to see what everyone's talking about. Last night I was trying to figure out what was on the front of the Viking car. Now I know!

Pumpkin Muffin, your post got me thinking... I use IE so switched to Google Chrome and the page came up for me! Yay!

I really like the bat jewelry on the candle, also the ghosts. Is the steampunk piece a repeat from last year?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Boneys80 for the pictures! It's so nice to be able to see what everyone's talking about. Last night I was trying to figure out what was on the front of the Viking car. Now I know!
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin, your post got me thinking... I use IE so switched to Google Chrome and the page came up for me! Yay!
> 
> I really like the bat jewelry on the candle, also the ghosts. Is the steampunk piece a repeat from last year?


yes, the steampunkin is a votive holder from last year but i SO hope they have new steampunk.


----------



## grim gravely

I'm tired of the brick style car pieces. That boos bus reminds me of that school bus they released a few years ago. I miss the older pieces like the pumpkin wagon, hearse, even the motorcycle piece. Not a fan of the "head waving out the window"car pieces. Give us that pirate in the ship or that race car boney. At least you can see the boney bunch that is operating the vehicle, not just a face.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I'm tired of the brick style car pieces. That boos bus reminds me of that school bus they released a few years ago. I miss the older pieces like the pumpkin wagon, hearse, even the motorcycle piece. Not a fan of the "head waving out the window"car pieces. Give us that pirate in the ship or that race car boney. At least you can see the boney bunch that is operating the vehicle, not just a face.


Everything you said, yes!!!!! Especially about the boos bus, I was wondering why it looked familiar. I will be curious to see it next to a school bus to compare size and shape. But, someone else will have to try for me! I don't have the school bus and won't be getting this one either. No more cars please!


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, grim gravely, I think we'd all like to see those prototypes put into production. 

These new vehicles are problematic. I did get the school bus, but passed on the limosine and likely will pass on the bus too. Unless you luck out and get one that's painted well, they look awful. I wish the Viking vehicle looked more like a boat with wheels. The surfing vehicle was my favorite, from 2013, I think.


----------



## Spookywolf

During my excited first look at the pics last night I totally missed some stuff. Like Scary Poppins is wearing a little hat with a flower. She's even got the scarf like in this pic. I zoomed in and I think the baby is wearing a black diaper. It's definitely a bottle on the rug by her feet but I was thinking medicine bottle? You know, for that spoonful of sugar?  I love the little skull head on top of the umbrella. What I don't get is the "bottles to bones" sitter service reference. If Bottles to Bones is a play on words I missed it. But overall this is really super cute.


----------



## Spookywolf

As far as the bus, it's not my style, but for anyone that owns the football player and the prom couple, that would fit right in with that theme. Though I won't be buying it myself, I gotta give props for the fun jack o' lanterns on the hubcaps and the cute double "BB" on the front grill, one of which is backwards but I can't type it like that on here, so it looks like a cool vehicle logo. And I see LED lights sticking out in the headlights so that sucker's gonna light up just like the Ghoul Bus did. Hope they've worked out the kinks with those.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Here's the first 4!
> 
> View attachment 285529


I really like the couch piece. As for the others, we'll see. On another note: there is only ONE Haddonfield! And that is me!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I'll have to go back and look at the bus, I totally missed the LED headlights. 

I will also have to look up the surf bus and the race car...don't remember seeing either one of those either.

Also, anyone who has the victorian mother with the baby, the baby carriage and then gets Scary Poppins will have a nice set, even though I really don't like the baby carriage.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I'll have to go back and look at the bus, I totally missed the LED headlights.
> 
> I will also have to look up the surf bus and the race car...don't remember seeing either one of those either.
> 
> Also, anyone who has the victorian mother with the baby, the baby carriage and then gets Scary Poppins will have a nice set, even though I really don't like the baby carriage.


Here's a picture of the 2013 "Dead Man's Curve Boney Beach" hearse with the surf boards sticking out the back... 










The race car was a prototype that never went into production, so it was never available for purchase.  

I'd like to see less babies and more children. That said, the 2012 baby in carriage paired nicely with the 2012 toasting couple and one eye...









Other vehicles that I really like are Boney and Clyde and the 2014 taxi - (loved the coffin sticking out of the trunk!)...


----------



## grandma lise

For those who lurk here, these are pictures of the 2008 - 2015 Boney Bunch Collection from Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page - (if you click on the first link and let it load, you can then scroll through all the images posted below by using the "left arrow")...

2008... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/493099010768516/?type=3&theater 

2009... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/493099107435173/?type=3&theater 

2010... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/493099184101832/?type=3&theater 

2011... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/494454027299681/?type=3&theater 

2012... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/493099327435151/?type=3&theater 

2013... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/644119505666465/?type=3&theater 

2014... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/688940447851037/?type=3&theater 

2015... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/888954174516329/?type=3&theater

I copied, saved, enlarged, and printed them out so I can see them all when designing a new display.


----------



## Spookywolf

Awh, Grandma Lise, I always enjoy your display pics! I love how creative you get with putting different pieces together. I love how the toasting couple look against that haunted house backdrop. Like they're home celebrating.


----------



## Spookywolf

BellaLaGhosty said:


> So excited to get up this morning and see the pics of the four pieces. I love the VW /BB camper van. Actually, they all look great. Can't wait to see what else is coming. I'm planning a trip to Denver and will make it to a release party. That's pretty special for me. My 13 yr old daughter is coming with me. She loves the Boneys and was excited to tell my husband we'd be going to the party. He feigned interest for her sake. Eye roll from him. He's just thinking bank balance -$$$ Will have to devise a system to suspend the additional 16 Boneys from the ceiling. Anyone else out of display space?


LOL, Bella, I almost laughed coffee out of my nose when I read this post this morning about suspending your Boneys from the ceiling. I feel your space issues. But enjoy that release party with your daughter. That will be such a fun trip. Can't wait to hear about it and see your pics.


----------



## Boneybunch15

@grandmaLise,
Glad you cleared that up about the race car, I was driving myself nuts looking for it. I thought I had seen all the other boneys. I had actually seen the hearse, but never read what was on it. 

I too love the Boney and Clyde and the Taxi. I have to restrain myself because I am going overboard on buying the boneys. I have a huge Christmas village set that I no longer have room for and can't sell, so between that and the Boneys, my small attic is at capacity.


----------



## grandma lise

Some observations...

When I count candleholders only, YC appears to be selling as many BB pieces as in the past... 2008 - 10; 2009 - 13; 2010 - 17; 2011 - 17; 2011 - 12; 2012 - 12; 2013 - 11; 2014 - 18; 2015 - 13; 2016 - 16. I didn't include reproduction pieces in my counts; how many non-candle holders and reproductions are included in the 2016 collection is not yet known. Average number of BB candle holders is 14 a year. 

Based on my yearly spending, YC has greatly expanded the number of Halloween items they offer since the introduction of the Boney Bunch. Even Hallmark is expanding their offerings of Halloween décor items. It appears that there's a lot of money to be made on Halloween. 

Next year is the 10th anniversary of the Boney Bunch. Hopefully, it will be a good year for the collection. Based on Scary Poppins, I'm excited to see the rest of this year's collection!


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> @grandmaLise,
> Glad you cleared that up about the race car, I was driving myself nuts looking for it. I thought I had seen all the other boneys. I had actually seen the hearse, but never read what was on it.
> 
> I too love the Boney and Clyde and the Taxi. I have to restrain myself because I am going overboard on buying the boneys. I have a huge Christmas village set that I no longer have room for and can't sell, so between that and the Boneys, my small attic is at capacity.


I feel your pain! This year, I'm going to try to start thinning out my Halloween collection. I'm sorting, organizing, and boxing Halloween today. Eventually, I'd do the same with my Christmas ornament collection. Decorating for Festival of Trees has helped. Last year I put up a Looney Tunes tree with 60+ ornaments donated from my collection. Letting go of beautiful things is easier when it goes to a good cause.

Here's a picture of the race car (prototype) from Kitty's extensive photo collection of the Boney Bunch and Mr. Bone's collections - (Kitty, did you every post the pictures of the prototypes on Halloween Forum?)...









To see all of the prototypes, go here and scroll down - (they're below the 2012 collection in the "Designs - We will add more soon" section)... https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


----------



## Boneybunch15

Oh, I knew I had seen a Boney that looks very much like that somewhere. I didn't realize it wasn't actually for sale. I never was interested in buying it because quite frankly, it looks like a male body part to me. LOL


----------



## Kitty

To all BB peeps,

I have delayed this as long as I could, unfortunately,I will have to be thinning out BB collection, 2011-2015. 2011 ornaments & 2014 Pet Cemetery are not for sale. 
LATER on I will sell the BB & Mr. Bones 2008-2010 pieces which I bought most on Ebay & other places. 
All my Halloween things will be sold in time. 
PM me your email address if interested.


----------



## Lucy08

Boneybunch15 said:


> Oh, I knew I had seen a Boney that looks very much like that somewhere. I didn't realize it wasn't actually for sale. I never was interested in buying it because quite frankly, it looks like a male body part to me. LOL



I will never un see that now thank you.


----------



## Lucy08

Kitty said:


> To all BB peeps,
> 
> I have delayed this as long as I could, unfortunately,I will have to be thinning out BB collection, 2011-2015, sticker price plus shipping, money orders only. Paypal too expensive. 2011 ornaments & 2014 Pet Cemetery are not for sale.
> LATER on I will sell the BB & Mr. Bones 2008-2010 pieces which I bought most on Ebay & other places.
> All my Halloween things will be sold in time.
> PM me your email address if interested.


So sorry to hear this Kitty! Hope you are ok!


----------



## CornStalkers

What, that's crazy?! A grand for a candle, yikes!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Lucy08

I tell it like I see it.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Kitty said:


> To all BB peeps,
> 
> I have delayed this as long as I could, unfortunately,I will have to be thinning out BB collection, 2011-2015, sticker price plus shipping, money orders only. Paypal too expensive. 2011 ornaments & 2014 Pet Cemetery are not for sale.
> LATER on I will sell the BB & Mr. Bones 2008-2010 pieces which I bought most on Ebay & other places.
> All my Halloween things will be sold in time.
> PM me your email address if interested.


Hi Kitty, could you try PM'ing me? I can't seem to PM you.
Thanks


----------



## Boneybunch15

@Kitty, 

I PM'd you as well, If you did not get my message, could you PM me too.


----------



## Spookywolf

Is anyone going to try the Black Magic candle on sale during the preview party? I'm tempted to try it, but want to go in the store and do a sample sniff first.


----------



## Boneys80

The black magic candle is supposed to smell like incense, black leather and vanilla. Sounds a little dark, which I don't mind. I guess when we get a chance to smell it, then we can figure out if it's worth it.. I'm not sure yet lol


----------



## Spookywolf

I've heard from some that it's very much like Witch's Brew too. I'm not sure about it, but I'll definitely be picking up a jar to stick my nose in. I can't wait to see what else is in this year's collection. 16 pieces just blows my mind. Picture the TV commercial from Jet.com with the purple smoke coming out of my head.  I wonder how many will be online exclusives?


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> I've heard from some that it's very much like Witch's Brew too. I'm not sure about it, but I'll definitely be picking up a jar to stick my nose in. I can't wait to see what else is in this year's collection. 16 pieces just blows my mind. Picture the TV commercial from Jet.com with the purple smoke coming out of my head.  I wonder how many will be online exclusives?


I bet at least 2 or 3 new ones and any re issues will be online only.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I bet at least 2 or 3 new ones and any re issues will be online only.


Any guesses as to which ones they might try to bring back for re-release? I bet that new Scary Poppins piece is online only because that's how the doghouse TW was last year. I also wonder if we're going to get another promotional piece - i.e. candy dish, etc - as they've done before. I think a mug would be cool this year and I would so buy one.


----------



## grandma lise

If there's more Victorian/Edwardian style pieces or children, or pieces that will fit with the Halloween carnival theme I've been creating in my head for years, I'll be in trouble... Scary Poppins has rekindled my interest in the collection. I'm excited.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> If there's more Victorian/Edwardian style pieces or children, or pieces that will fit with the Halloween carnival theme I've been creating in my head for years, I'll be in trouble... Scary Poppins has rekindled my interest in the collection. I'm excited.


Me too! Could it be that Yankee has finally heard our requests for more Victorian pieces? (gasp!)  I can see a lot of the pieces I already have working well with Scary Poppins, including the baby carriage and highchair pieces. Finally a place where those will fit.  I'm hoping for some smaller pieces too. I love the idea of a carnival, Lisa! Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Spookywolf said:


> LOL, Bella, I almost laughed coffee out of my nose when I read this post this morning about suspending your Boneys from the ceiling. I feel your space issues. But enjoy that release party with your daughter. That will be such a fun trip. Can't wait to hear about it and see your pics.


So funny, Spookywolf. Last year I never even got all the Boneys out. I'm going to look for something cool to display some on this year. I love looking at the display photos on here. Every year I say I'll get organized like the BB officianados and do something similar. I'm so excited about our Denver trip to the BB release. I'll be sure to get photos.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Spookywolf said:


> LOL, Bella, I almost laughed coffee out of my nose when I read this post this morning about suspending your Boneys from the ceiling. I feel your space issues. But enjoy that release party with your daughter. That will be such a fun trip. Can't wait to hear about it and see your pics.


I'm thinking about our Halloween traditions today and wondering what it looks like at your house. Each year, it's a little different in our home, depending on what else is going on. Boney Bunch are always at the center of it, even if I'm not the organized getting them all out. Last year we had a party and decorated our sunroom. The pre teens all slept in there. We did a bunch of eats and I set the dining table with my Mr Bones pieces with Halloween cup cakes on the Mr Bones cake server. We did a dry ice experiment lab and some Harry Potter stuff. I bought the Bertie Botts Beans on Amazon and the kids enjoyed figuring out the flavor- barf, snot etc. I snapped up six of the big Mr Bones mugs and we had polyjuice potion out of those. Some of my pieces I use. I want to enjoy them. I do keep some pristine. Last year we just bought a new puppy so I had to be careful. In a fit of madness, we bought another puppy this July. I'm planning earlier this year, so maybe I'll figure out a safe solution. We moved into rural CO 3 years ago, 5 hrs drive to Denver. I used to take Boney Bunch shopping for granted when we lived in Texas. I miss Homegoods for Halloween. Actually, I just miss the shops. This year we will be in Denver just by chance on the weekend of the release. We are going to enjoy it. I love the VW/BB van and the BB of old style of the babysitter Mary Poppins. Excitement building. I'll be sure to post pics of our trip. I collect Halloween Lego sets too. Love, love, love Halloween. Last year I printed off a Halloween treasure hunt game, but I didn't get time to incorporate it into the party, this year...


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Kitty said:


> To all BB peeps,
> 
> I have delayed this as long as I could, unfortunately,I will have to be thinning out BB collection, 2011-2015, sticker price plus shipping, money orders only. Paypal too expensive. 2011 ornaments & 2014 Pet Cemetery are not for sale.
> LATER on I will sell the BB & Mr. Bones 2008-2010 pieces which I bought most on Ebay & other places.
> All my Halloween things will be sold in time.
> PM me your email address if interested.


Hey Kitty, please go ahead & make a post in For Sale, Individual with pictures & prices, and edit your post with a link to the sale post. Thanks.

Can't believe we're within 10 days of Boney release. Will have to see them in person, but I think the Mary Poppins Boney is my favorite so far.


----------



## Spookywolf

BellaLaGhosty, your Halloween party sounds amazing! If I lived closer to you I might have sneaked in for some snacks and drinks.  Can you imagine the fun we'd all have if we lived on the same block! Boney bunch everywhere and parties in every house. We'd just walk from lawn to lawn visiting and comparing BB displays.  My house is a little more quiet than yours, Bella, but we do favorite spooky movies all night long. We have a firepit going during the TOT hours, then we order pizza afterward and turn off all the lights for the premier of some scary film we haven't seen yet, or not for a while. That is also the night when I put a few actual real-life, honest to goodness tealights in a few of my Boneys (only the ones where it can be safely burned without hurting them, of course. ) And then battery tealights in the rest. The ambiance of all the candles going is amazing and the glow on all the Boneys looks so great. I usually have some kind of pumpkin candle scent in the air. Fall is on the way folks, and the Boney Bunch is alive and well and living on the Halloween Forum BB thread!


----------



## amuck amuck

Starting to feel the excitement on the forum, think it helped to see new pieces we might like. I usually put out my displays right after the premier party, but this year partly due to getting older and part due that I want to see and get excited about the pieces I already own, I am starting this weekend. This way I won't start to feel like its a chore rather than it is a fun hobby. I am glad I only purchased pieces that really called to me and still do. Figure doing 2 tubs a weekend won't tire me out. Like most others I am running out of storage room but that won't stop me from keeping on collecting. I love looking at everyone's picture posts. Less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Boneybunch15

amuck amuck said:


> Starting to feel the excitement on the forum, think it helped to see new pieces we might like. I usually put out my displays right after the premier party, but this year partly due to getting older and part due that I want to see and get excited about the pieces I already own, I am starting this weekend. This way I won't start to feel like its a chore rather than it is a fun hobby. I am glad I only purchased pieces that really called to me and still do. Figure doing 2 tubs a weekend won't tire me out. Like most others I am running out of storage room but that won't stop me from keeping on collecting. I love looking at everyone's picture posts. Less than 2 weeks!


I was going to wait until Oct. 1 to put out my collection, but I am already getting into the Halloween spirit. My daughter thinks I should start putting them out. Like you, I don't buy every Boney, only the ones that I really like. I only have 17 so far but they take up so much room.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Your Halloween sounds like tons of fun. What a great thought, all the Boney Bunch nuts in one neighborhood. We will have to have a virtual Halloween party! Everyone's invited. My wheels are turning. What will our party look like?


----------



## grandma lise

I haven't seen these two haunted houses at our Michaels yet, but I think they'll compliment this older Yankee Candle haunted mansion pictured below, maybe. All three are shades of dark gray. What do you think?

















The two haunted houses were photographed for the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page. She said they are lit with LED's, each less than a foot tall. Hoping I can run a mini incandescent light string into them for a warmer glow.


----------



## weenbaby

Boneys80 said:


> The black magic candle is supposed to smell like incense, black leather and vanilla. Sounds a little dark, which I don't mind. I guess when we get a chance to smell it, then we can figure out if it's worth it.. I'm not sure yet lol


That honestly sounds awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> I haven't seen these two haunted houses at our Michaels yet, but I think they'll compliment this older Yankee Candle haunted mansion pictured below, maybe. All three are shades of dark gray. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 286069
> 
> 
> View attachment 286072
> 
> 
> The two haunted houses were photographed for the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page. She said they are lit with LED's, each less than a foot tall. Hoping I can run a mini incandescent light string into them for a warmer glow.


That warm glow is what got me hooked on the Christmas village houses. I love the 3D ones where people are inside too. I don't even want to think of all the money I spent on that village.


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> I haven't seen these two haunted houses at our Michaels yet, but I think they'll compliment this older Yankee Candle haunted mansion pictured below, maybe. All three are shades of dark gray. What do you thinK
> 
> 
> 
> The two haunted houses were photographed for the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page. She said they are lit with LED's, each less than a foot tall. Hoping I can run a mini incandescent light string into them for a warmer glow.



They had them at my store, so I've seen them. They are tiny!!!! The light side is red, I didn't care for that either.


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> They had them at my store, so I've seen them. They are tiny!!!! The light side is red, I didn't care for that either.


The LED's are red? The inside is painted red? Or the back of the houses? This is good to know. Not what I want...


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> The LED's are red? The inside is painted red? Or the back of the houses? This is good to know. Not what I want...


Sorry, typo! The little LED inside is red.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> I haven't seen these two haunted houses at our Michaels yet, but I think they'll compliment this older Yankee Candle haunted mansion pictured below, maybe. All three are shades of dark gray. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 286069
> 
> 
> View attachment 286072
> 
> 
> The two haunted houses were photographed for the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page. She said they are lit with LED's, each less than a foot tall. Hoping I can run a mini incandescent light string into them for a warmer glow.


Oh I love the crooked house on the left! So this is at Michaels? Do you know how much it was? I may have to go look for these and check them out.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, my friend needed to run some errands. While out I stopped at Michaels and found the haunted houses (mixed in with all the other haunted houses). They're $9.99 each. The tall one is 5" w x 8 1/2" h x 2 1/4" d; the short one 4 1/2" w x 5 1/2" h x 2 3/8" d. 

A multicolored tea light is centered through a hole in the bottom of each house which I easily popped out with my finger nail. It can be glued back in if needed. I should be able to add a bulb from a battery operated light string through the hole, no problem.

The colors change in a sequence: red, green, blue, amber/green, light blue, purple. The LED is powered by 3 x LR44 cell batteries - (same ones used in Hallmark ornaments).

I think the tall one would make a good tree topper for my 6 ft. black pencil tree if I can dig it out. The short house could be nestled into the branches further down on the tree. Either house would display nicely on a pedestal, under a glass cloche, or inside a glass container.

Lucy08 I'm glad you told me the houses were small. While they are too small for my Yankee Candle Mansion - (pictured in my previous post) - or for use in my Boney Bunch display, I got them anyway. I had so much fun playing with them in the car while waiting for my friend.


----------



## ukdevilz

I'm going through this and the candles I've seen so far are great!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ukdevilz said:


> I'm going through this and the candles I've seen so far are great!


welcome to the forum, Ukdevilz!!


----------



## ukdevilz

thank you  just getting used to it, there is so much stuff on here!


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome to the thread ukdevilz! There's a lot of helpful info on the Forum and a lot of great people. Do you collect Boney Bunch or other Yankee Halloween accessories?


----------



## ukdevilz

thank you! nice to see other Halloween enthusiasts! My wife actually makes Yankee type candles but she hasn't made any for a while due to our newborn baby and we also collect them yes from local farm shops.


----------



## RavenLily

Hello fellow Boos and Ghouls!! So nice to see all the awesome YC Boney Bunch previews all have shared! Thanks so much to everyone for the previews!! I wasn't expecting too much, but after seeing Scary Poppins, she has definitely got me in the mood for spending some hard earned gash, er, cash


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello, everyone! I left a message for YC, on their FB page, on August 10th, and they FINALLY replied! Here is their response: Preview on Facebook LIVE August 25th, available in store and online August 27th. So, we will be seeing more of the good stuff (I hope it's good, LOL), on August 25th, a whopping TWO DAYS, before the Witches Ball! Yay!


----------



## Misaki

Anyone know if the flagship store in Deerfield will sell the Boney Bunch stuff earlier than August 27th like they did last year? I recalled they started selling Boney Bunch and Steam pumpkin collections about 2 weeks earlier last year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Misaki said:


> Anyone know if the flagship store in Deerfield will sell the Boney Bunch stuff earlier than August 27th like they did last year? I recalled they started selling Boney Bunch and Steam pumpkin collections about 2 weeks earlier last year.


IIRC, they got into a world of crap over that so I would guess not. *I* will be going in on the 26th to see what other merchandise they have besides BB...from other vendors...they had some cute stuff last year.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## witchy poo

Anyone see any coupons yet for BB?


----------



## Spookywolf

witchy poo said:


> Anyone see any coupons yet for BB?


I'm on the lookout for coupons too. I also have some Fall meltcups and tarts that need to come home with me.


----------



## grim gravely

The current $20 off $45 ends on the 26th. There should be a one day grace period on coupons. Recently stores have been very strict about the grace period. I have heard that some stores will honor a two or three day grace on coupons. I guess it depends on your store if they will even honor a expired coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm having deja'vu all over again. The current coupon expires on the 26th and the preview party starts on the 27th. Argh...this is a conspiracy!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grim gravely said:


> The current $20 off $45 ends on the 26th. There should be a one day grace period on coupons. Recently stores have been very strict about the grace period. I have heard that some stores will honor a two or three day grace on coupons. I guess it depends on your store if they will even honor a expired coupon.


I asked the last time I was in my local YC, and their coupon policy, is one day past the expiration date. I asked, if they were still honoring this policy, on the 27th. They are, so please make sure to check with your store. It doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## CandyCornTree

*2016 Yankee Candle Halloween items on eBay*

Apprently there's a Forbidden Apple swirl. First that I've heard about it. All available for sale immediately by a seller on eBay.


----------



## CandyCornTree

Toxic Tonic!! I need that! eBay seller-name: thewinterwarlok


----------



## grim gravely

My store is being extremely strict and greedy with the coupon this time. They said it must be the original coupon that came attached to the catalog and it's a one time use to be surrounded at the time I use it. Ok fine, I guess they don't really want my business anymore. I know a coupon can be used up to three times. I feel like purchasing everything at full price on the 27th and getting a price adjustment once a coupon does come out. Let's see how they feel about losing out on their daily quota because they want to be stuck up for no reason. By the way, price adjustments do count against their daily quota and they have to make it up somehow. 
I can go to another store a few miles away and they will be happy to honor the coupon and let me use it as many times as i like. That's what they did for me last year. I'm sure they will be happy to have my business again this year. By the way, I don't even have to bring the coupon to this store because they usually put it in for me anyway. I have a loyalty to the other store but they have changed so much that I wouldn't feel bad giving the business to the other store again. I don't just buy the boney bunch, I get other Halloween items and candles so their loss on my $400-$500 purchase that day.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

seriously???


http://www.ebay.com/itm/OMG-Yankee-...226822?hash=item2370513a06:g:XtgAAOSwgZ1Xs0tZ


----------



## Boneybunch15

grim gravely said:


> The current $20 off $45 ends on the 26th. There should be a one day grace period on coupons. Recently stores have been very strict about the grace period. I have heard that some stores will honor a two or three day grace on coupons. I guess it depends on your store if they will even honor a expired coupon.


I usually get the coupons in my email, but I didn't get this one, when did it come out?


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely, how frustrating. I thought the district managers had the final say on what the stores do and don't do. Sounds like the managers do too. That's too bad...for them and you. 

I'm sure the store that makes your shopping experience a pleasure will appreciate your growing loyalty. 

Our closest store is an hour and a half away. Not doing that any more. It was fun in 2009 and 2010, but it's different now because YC doesn't make it fun like they used to the day the Boney's are released. We lost our store two years ago due to a failed lease negociation. It was a popular store too.


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm thinking about just ordering online cuz I have a wedding to go to (this has happened on 2 other boney release days...deja vu...)


----------



## grim gravely

Grandma lisa, your right! It's not fun anymore. Last year I ordered my must have pieces online the night before and slept in the day of the party. I went to the store around noon just to see what they had and picked up anything else I wanted. I avoided my store because they would not honor the coupon grace period. It had turned into a pressured shopping experience during the preview party... Is it even called that anymore? Ideally, I would love to see a new coupon that starts next Saturday but I don't recall if they even released one last year.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely, as I recall, the last two years we all scrambled for a coupon released that morning. This always works out for me because I'm on the west coast. Still, it's really stressful, and I don't like that. Last year, I wasn't going to buy any of the collection, but I bought four pieces sometime later. Missed out on Telebone, but that's okay. I'll pick up one eventually. You know, now that I think about it, I'm not sure if there was a coupon or not. That would have held me back from purchasing.


----------



## amuck amuck

grandma lise said:


> grim gravely, as I recall, the last two years we all scrambled for a coupon released that morning. This always works out for me because I'm on the west coast. Still, it's really stressful, and I don't like that. Last year, I wasn't going to buy any of the collection, but I bought four pieces sometime later. Missed out on Telebone, but that's okay. I'll pick up one eventually. You know, now that I think about it, I'm not sure if there was a coupon or not. That would have held me back from purchasing.


Last year there really was not a general coupon sent out to everybody. Some forum people kept contacting customer service about a coupon till customer service sent only them one . However the forum members put them here and we copied them. However because the stores thought there would not be any coupon they gave some people a hard time even telling them they were not real. I had one and I printed one for a couple I always meet at the party. The store took them but you could tell they were a little confused how we had a coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

amuck amuck said:


> Last year there really was not a general coupon sent out to everybody. Some forum people kept contacting customer service about a coupon till customer service sent only them one . However the forum members put them here and we copied them. However because the stores thought there would not be any coupon they gave some people a hard time even telling them they were not real. I had one and I printed one for a couple I always meet at the party. The store took them but you could tell they were a little confused how we had a coupon.


I remember this well, amuck amuck. Someone on here reported that their manager gave them a dirty look and said something to the effect of "They {meaning YC} said they weren't going to do this." and she sounded really perturbed about it. My store manager complained to me that she wasn't going to make her quota the day of the release party. I told her it was because there was no coupon offered to the general public. Fortunately I had one by calling. (Thank goodness for the Forum! ) Really, what do they expect? Some of us need coupons to afford the amount we buy. I'm going to call my store and find out if they'll accept the 1 day expired coupon for the party and can I use it multiple times. I have a feeling its going to be another one of those years where they try the no coupon thing hoping that some will pay full price. If I don't have a coupon I'll have to wait due to finances.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> My store is being extremely strict and greedy with the coupon this time. They said it must be the original coupon that came attached to the catalog and it's a one time use to be surrounded at the time I use it. Ok fine, I guess they don't really want my business anymore. I know a coupon can be used up to three times. I feel like purchasing everything at full price on the 27th and getting a price adjustment once a coupon does come out. Let's see how they feel about losing out on their daily quota because they want to be stuck up for no reason. By the way, price adjustments do count against their daily quota and they have to make it up somehow.
> I can go to another store a few miles away and they will be happy to honor the coupon and let me use it as many times as i like. That's what they did for me last year. I'm sure they will be happy to have my business again this year. By the way, I don't even have to bring the coupon to this store because they usually put it in for me anyway. I have a loyalty to the other store but they have changed so much that I wouldn't feel bad giving the business to the other store again. I don't just buy the boney bunch, I get other Halloween items and candles so their loss on my $400-$500 purchase that day.


Grim, I hope you decide to shop at the store that treats you well. No way should you give your money to that manager that's being so mean to you. Let her take a hit right in her sales numbers for the day. If she keeps on like that, Corporate will start looking at her to find out why her sales figures are down. YC is known for their great customer service, so it sounds like somebody needs a good talking to and a mandatory retraining program.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunch15 said:


> I usually get the coupons in my email, but I didn't get this one, when did it come out?


This was a coupon attached to the last catalog YC sent out. The online code for it is CATS216 but it expires the day before the party.


----------



## witchyone

I completely forgot about the coupon debacle last year! The more I think about it, the less excited I am. The only piece of the 4 that appealed to me in any way is Scary Poppins. I like the Victorian feel and because I had a baby this year, I was hoping for a baby piece.

If they pull the same coupon nonsense this year, I hope our old pals Sean M. and Lindsey W. will hook us up. We go way back with them!


----------



## amuck amuck

Spookywolf said:


> I remember this well, amuck amuck. Someone on here reported that their manager gave them a dirty look and said something to the effect of "They {meaning YC} said they weren't going to do this." and she sounded really perturbed about it. My store manager complained to me that she wasn't going to make her quota the day of the release party. I told her it was because there was no coupon offered to the general public. Fortunately I had one by calling. (Thank goodness for the Forum! ) Really, what do they expect? Some of us need coupons to afford the amount we buy. I'm going to call my store and find out if they'll accept the 1 day expired coupon for the party and can I use it multiple times. I have a feeling its going to be another one of those years where they try the no coupon thing hoping that some will pay full price. If I don't have a coupon I'll have to wait due to finances.


I really doubt it is going to help, but if the CEO is going to do a live sneak peek on 8/25 maybe they will take questions like before the last live face book session. We could voice our concerns over the coupons then. But with the few people that have actually been speaking on this thread this year we probably would not scare them with our loss of purchases.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

CandyCornTree said:


> Apprently there's a Forbidden Apple swirl. First that I've heard about it. All available for sale immediately by a seller on eBay.


The Candy Corn and Witches Brew candles are currently available online at Bed Bath & Beyond. I don't know if their 20% coupon applies to these, but it is possible, to save 20% on one, and purchase both, with free shipping on a $29 order. The candles are $24.99 each.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There were a lot of debacles last year. Between the coupon being released so late, that customers were being treated like it was fraudulent, to orders being cancelled, due to improper inventory count. I finally did receive one of the ravens with the mirror (even though I ordered two), and all three of the Trick or Treat Sophias, that I ordered last year, that were cancelled. My witch boots shipped almost a month late last year, and I believe, some people had trouble with their Steam Punkin orders. It was a real mess.


----------



## witchyone

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> There were a lot of debacles last year. Between the coupon being released so late, that customers were being treated like it was fraudulent, to orders being cancelled, due to improper inventory count. I finally did receive one of the ravens with the mirror (even though I ordered two), and all three of the Trick or Treat Sophias, that I ordered last year, that were cancelled. My witch boots shipped almost a month late last year, and I believe, some people had trouble with their Steam Punkin orders. It was a real mess.


I forgot about that, too! I will chalk that up to mom brain.  It really was a disaster. Hopefully, things will go more smoothly this year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I normally go to the "party" in the afternoon, but this year, will be going in the morning. Since my husband travels, and my family all live in other states, I am with the baby 24/7/365. I am making sure DH is home that Saturday, so that I can have some time to myself. The mall is no place for a newborn, anyway. My birthday is on the 23rd, so this outing, will be a treat to myself. I expect to order mostly online, though. 

I'm also hoping that T.J. Maxx will have more Halloween out, than I have seen so far. I have checked twice, so far. The first time there was nothing, and the second time, just a few shelves. I wound up buying a squirrel snowglobe for fall, and a tiny jack o' lantern votive holder. Since both stores are in the same mall, I am hoping to score something special, next time. We'll see!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

witchyone said:


> I forgot about that, too! I will chalk that up to mom brain.  It really was a disaster. Hopefully, things will go more smoothly this year.


"Mom brain," LOL! Me too!


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopped into ours yesterday evening to see if there was any change on the event plans for the 27th. As of last night, they said no. There is still no giveaways, refreshments, contests. The staff at my local store is so bummed out over this because of the way they are being told it has to be done. One piece of information they did have was that the Steampunk collection that was online exclusives last year is supposed to be available in stores this year.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Is the Halloween Party their biggest retail day of the year?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I remember this well, amuck amuck. Someone on here reported that their manager gave them a dirty look and said something to the effect of "They {meaning YC} said they weren't going to do this." and she sounded really perturbed about it. My store manager complained to me that she wasn't going to make her quota the day of the release party. I told her it was because there was no coupon offered to the general public. Fortunately I had one by calling. (Thank goodness for the Forum! ) Really, what do they expect? Some of us need coupons to afford the amount we buy. I'm going to call my store and find out if they'll accept the 1 day expired coupon for the party and can I use it multiple times. I have a feeling its going to be another one of those years where they try the no coupon thing hoping that some will pay full price. If I don't have a coupon I'll have to wait due to finances.


That was me that had issues with the manager. Then she tried telling me that I could only use the coupon once. As I was trying to decide what my keepers were, she got annoyed and said "Oh nevermind" and let me use it on all of my items. When I thanked her, she ignored me. That store has disappointed me the last few years with their "party" as well as employee attitude. When I first started shopping that store, they had treats and goody bags. It was nothing special just samples donated by vendors in the mall. But it just showed that they put forth some kind of effort. They also would help you find items. I remember the year the first Boney Claus came out, that was my must have. When I didn't get one, I asked my favorite sales lady if they would happen to have another and she let me buy one they were holding in the back because it had a tiny chip on the star. I was so excited.

Boney Day has always been very special for my friends and me. It's the one time of year that the three of us are together and we make a day of it. We go out to lunch and catch up and hit all the other stores looking for Halloween items. This is the first year that I'm viewing the preview as something to get out of the way so I can go on with my day. Boy, I hope that more than one boney (Scary Poppins) speaks to me this year as I usually buy the whole line, and I also hope we get a coupon that I can use without being treated like a thief.


----------



## grandma lise

Our experiences with Yankee Candle, expressed both here and on Boney Bunch Love - ( https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/ ) - provide valuable customer feedback for YC. Just checked the stats for today on Halloween Forum. Keep in mind the power of lurkers... "There are currently 1822 users online. 83 members and 1739 guests".  

If there's no coupon for the party, I'll probably order Scary Poppins then any other pieces I want later from YC with a coupon, or Ebay eventually. Last year I only bought 4 pieces. Funds are tight for me again this year. I'm actually selling a few items from my Halloween and Christmas collections and thrift store finds to fund purchases this year.


----------



## grim gravely

It was two years ago yankee emailed people a coupon the day before the halloween launch if they contacted them begging for it. The store manager did not recall there being a coupon that day. She did allow me to use it but did not let other people know about it. It was on a Monday that the money off coupon finally came out through email to everyone. 
Last year there was no in store coupon (not that I recall) only the coupon that had just expired the day before. There was a online only coupon that I used to order my must have pieces. I don't remember if it was a new coupon or if the code from the previous coupon was still working. I'm trying to remember if the code expired and people cracked a new code that started working. Anyway, I ordered and slept in for the Halloween party. My store did not want to honor the coupon that had expired, that was fine. I decided to skip the party altogether. Then I called another store and they said they would gladly accept the coupon as many times as I wanted to use it. Many of the best items were sold out but I did manage to walk out with the Sophia cat, one pumpkin gobbled (never did find a second one) and other boney bunches/halloween items. I believe I spent a little over $250 at the store and they were greatful for the sale. Not sure what I am going to do this year. We don't even know what items are online exclusives yet. It's hard to plan things when we don't even know yet.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boneybunch15

I just called my store and they said that the invitations are going out in emails on Monday. I asked about a coupon, and she said there wasn't a coupon for the 27th.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I just called my store and they said that the invitations are going out in emails on Monday. I asked about a coupon, and she said there wasn't a coupon for the 27th.


Waaah! I hope this changes.


----------



## Dana Dark

I was wondering about the Halloween party invite - I called the closest store and asked for them to send me one but has heard nothing yet. Do you have to have an invite to enter that morning, the 27th? 

Also I am having the hardest time on this forum - 90% of the time I cannot get on even with trying 3 different computers, different web browsers, different wifi, my phone. Most of the time it will just go blank and get an error that it has been redirected to many times and every time I upload photos it ends up sideways.


----------



## grandma lise

Dana Dark a lot of people who use Facebook have been having this problem for about a week...

Go to this link for a thorough discussion of the problem which one of the moderators solved... http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/148165-technical-issues-halloweenforum-com-5.html The thread is titled "Technical Issues with Halloweenforum.com???." The post is on page 5, post #48 by UnOrthodOx, moderator. 

Hope this helps. 

Here's the content from that post...


_Ladies and gentlemen....

I have walked among the darkness and have managed to return. 

After receiving the full link in my email (THANK YOU!) I followed it...and it wanted to link my facebook login to log into the site here. 


AFTER DOING THAT, I EXPERIENCED THIS SAME PROBLEM with any attempt to reach the site ending in a redirect loop with Facebook from any device/browser. 


After some research, I have returned, triumphantly killing said problem, 



How:


Go to Facebook > Settings > Apps. 

REMOVE THE HALLOWEEN FORUM APP! 

The next time you try to reach the forum (via any means) the FB app will ask if you want to allow it access to your profile. DENY IT. From there, even logging in from the facebook button has worked. 

Yes, something is broken with the facebook app (as mentioned earlier, I see some plain bad links on the facebook page too, but I don't have permissions to edit those). I can't fix THAT, but I can help you remove it so your computer doesn't want to use it._


----------



## Dana Dark

Thank you so much Grandma Lisa!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Dana, I was told by the manager at my store you did not need an invite to get into the Witches Ball. Then why have them???
Also, when I tried to join this forum on my Apple desktop it would not allow me to go past putting in my info. I finally had to join on my phone. 
What was frustrating for me is there is no way to contact anyone from the board until you are a member, at least that I could see.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 at the bottom of my screen is a "Contact Us" to click on. I haven't gotten an invite in a few years. Its purpose is to inform you of the party date, and more importantly, what time your store will open the day of the party. 

I can't remember if there's a gift associated with the invite. I'll let someone else speak to that. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Wow, I'm embarrassed if that "contact us" was visible for non members. I spent two days trying to figure out why I couldn't join the board, then figured it must have something to do with my Apple, because it was easy on my Android.


----------



## Dana Dark

Thank You BoneyBunch15, this is good to hear! I will go with or without an invite in hopes to find some treasures! 

I too am on Apple Mac.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15, I don't know because there are so many ways to access websites now. I just logged out, and "Contact Us" is still at the bottom of the screen - (I had to scroll down) - but I don't know if it was there for you. What's important is that you used your smarts and found a workaround to join the forum.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Apple Mac is the best computer I have ever owned...not a single problem in 8 years, while I had viruses and all kinds of problems on every other computer I had. BUT, it is finicky or whatever the problem is. My daughter can't use my computer for her homework. 

Yes, I am very glad I finally was able to join the forum. I had been lurking and wanting to join in on the conversation for a year, ever since I got stuck on Boney Bunch.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Hello all ... haven't posted yet this year but nice to see the YC Boney/Halloween stuff coming up soon. I have a quick question regarding YC's return policy. I emailed YC about it over a week ago and never received an answer. Not surprised by that. Anyway here's my question: I have a candle I bought several ( at least 5 ) years ago that unfortunately is too strong for me and I do not like it. I have never burned it and it has been stored away since then. Does anyone know how long is too long to return a candle you have never used?


----------



## grim gravely

Ok everyone, i can't say much but I can confirm that six boney bunches are online exclusives this year. Also those cute ghost holders are also exclusives this year. I hope this helps everyone with their purchase plan this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. I came home from work today to a message from my local Yankee Candle store. Here's the message verbatim, minus her name. "Hi, this is ___ from Yankee Candle. I'm calling to remind you about our Boney Bunch release next Saturday the 27th. Our store will open at 10:00 a.m. so come early because we only have a limited amount and we what you to get all the pieces you would like. We look forward to seeing you here." 

Of course I immediately keyed in on the "limited amount" part of the message. I can't say I'm thrilled to hear that. I don't know if this is just my store or if all the stores will receive limited quantities. I believe this was an issue last year as well, or am I remembering this wrong? Anyway, I wanted to share it with you guys as a heads up.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Ok everyone, i can't say much but I can confirm that six boney bunches are online exclusives this year. Also those cute ghost holders are also exclusives this year. I hope this helps everyone with their purchase plan this year.


The ghosts are online exclusives?? I thought for sure those would be in the store. In lieu of the message I just got from my store about having limited quantities, this may be changing my game plan considerably. I may just order everything online then and just go to the store later in the day at my leisure to look around and see everything. Why does it feel like YC bungles this release party every year?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone. I came home from work today to a message from my local Yankee Candle store. Here's the message verbatim, minus her name. "Hi, this is ___ from Yankee Candle. I'm calling to remind you about our Boney Bunch release next Saturday the 27th. Our store will open at 10:00 a.m. so come early because we only have a limited amount and we what you to get all the pieces you would like. We look forward to seeing you here."
> 
> Of course I immediately keyed on on the "limited amount" part of the message. I can't say I'm thrilled to hear that. I don't know if this is just my store or if all the stores will receive limited quantities. I believe this was an issue last year as well, or am I remembering this wrong? Anyway, I wanted to share it with you guys as a heads up.


well, limited amount can be from 3 to 300...i mean that IS a limited amount, right? ever think it just might be to stir you to action!!??  I always buy all of mine online...i am SO over the store experience.


----------



## Madjoodie

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, limited amount can be from 3 to 300...i mean that IS a limited amount, right? ever think it just might be to stir you to action!!??  I always buy all of mine online...i am SO over the store experience.


I had a similar reaction to the limited quantities thing. Especially if coupons might not appear/be honored and/or used multiple times, YC has to try to lure you in somehow. But I don't think anything BB sold out the first day last year (at least not online). 

And although I own almost the entire BB collection, I vow not to go too crazy this year on preview day. Especially after seeing how much was available on clearance eventually. I actually picked up the limo cat piece (with a great paint job believe it or not) for 75% off at the semi-annual sale in June at my store.

As to the invites, I've never needed one to get in. I see them more as a reminder/save the date sort of thing. And something I try to stash along with my collection of catalogues.


----------



## gloomycatt

grim gravely said:


> Ok everyone, i can't say much but I can confirm that six boney bunches are online exclusives this year. Also those cute ghost holders are also exclusives this year. I hope this helps everyone with their purchase plan this year.


hmmmm....are all 6 pieces new? or maybe some re-release pieces? either way it's good to know!


----------



## Boneybunch15

When can you buy the Boneys online, starting at midnight August 27 or when?


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunch15 said:


> When can you buy the Boneys online, starting at midnight August 27 or when?


The BB online preview party vigil - those are fun times here!  Last year, items appeared online a fair bit after midnight on preview party day and with some creative searching. I was just about ready to give up and catch some zzz's when magic struck! 

I've always been able to order online exclusives and must haves before I leave for the preview party. I sure hope YC doesn't bungle that this year too! Because it is a nice insurance policy, especially for years when certain pieces are crazy popular (pet cemetery sold out while I was in line waiting for my store to open that year).


----------



## Boneybunch15

I wonder how many Boneys I will be able to get with $100? That is how much I budgeted myself to.


----------



## Lucy08

The ghosts are online only??? Ugh!!!!! I'm going to be out of town that day so I am going to miss the "party" any ways. Hubby offered to go for me, we will have to see what the offerings are first. I'm not very excited this year. It seems like one let down after another.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> When can you buy the Boneys online, starting at midnight August 27 or when?


i've been onlining it for the last 4 or 5 years...they have never shown at midnight. They pop up somewhere between 2 and 4am. Yeah...it's a lonnnnnng night.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> The ghosts are online only??? Ugh!!!!! I'm going to be out of town that day so I am going to miss the "party" any ways. Hubby offered to go for me, we will have to see what the offerings are first. I'm not very excited this year. It seems like one let down after another.


i have been out of town several times---i just make sure i have good wifi and a laptop.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

10 days out and we've only seen four pieces...is this a record? Lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> 10 days out and we've only seen four pieces...is this a record? Lol


i believe it is. and of the four, only one is interesting.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm curious how many will be shown in the sneak peek they promised us on the 25th. Oh, and I called my store today about using the $20 off coupon that will expire the day before, and they said they would not be allowed to accept it for Boney Bunch purchases. I said that normally Yankee allows a coupon to be used up to 3 days after it expires, but she told me that Corporate has mandated no expired coupons for the Boney Bunch preview party. So, if YC doesn't release a coupon in time for the launch, I will not be making any purchases with them that day. I'm on a tight budget this year and I just can't pay full price for anything. I think withholding coupons would really hurt their sales. Guess we'll see what YC decides to do with it.


----------



## grandma lise

Waaah again. I just checked. Last year I held off ordering until mid-September, and only ordered 4 pieces, an all time record low for me. May do that again this year. 

Not sure what Yankee Candle's goal here is... Holding back previews, limiting what store staff can and can't do for the party, and holding back coupons? What's the Halloween equivilent of "what a bunch of Grinches"? Maybe they want merchandise to sit in their stores and warehouses? Who knows. 

For me personally, if I buy the Boney Bunch pieces the day of the party, I'm more likely to go back again and again up until to Halloween to buy more Boney and non-Boney Halloween items. 

Last year, I think I only bought 3 non-Boney pieces, another all time record low for me. [sigh]... 

Sitting here trying to shake the bad news off... 

Maybe I should thank Yankee Candle for the money they saved me last year...[giggle].


----------



## wickedwillingwench

not only lack of coupon...which is sorta ok by me altho i will use them if available...it is the HUGE increase in prices we have seen over the few years. Now the bigger pieces are $50-60? and even the smaller ones are $20 or more. THey used to be $12.99.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I have seen people get the Boneys online for $5 on clearance, but I can't watch their website every minute to catch deals like that.


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, in the spirit of the Boney Bunch excitement of year's _past_, here's a video to bring back some of the fun... http://www.plowhearth.com/lighted-color-changing-spiders-set-of-2.htm I think a small fan could create the movement effect of the legs on the large spider...


----------



## weenbaby

Honestly, I just want the candle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grandma lise

Well, so far I like the bat candle jewelry, the ghost tea lights, and Scary Poppins. Warming up to Boos Bus. This is the first time we've had an orange and bone colored vehicle. That's a nice change.

If anyone has a large radiance candle that's used up, I'd love to buy the glass container.


----------



## Spookywolf

Did anyone notice the dragon head on the front of the Viking's party crasher car? I keep wondering why Vikings, but maybe that's the team mascot for the students on the bus?


----------



## Nstope

I don't understand why YC EVERY year makes a coupon that expires the day before the event, and then never wants to allow the grace period. Why not make a coupon that expires a week before the event so there isn't this inconsistency about who will accept the coupons and who won't. I also hope they come out with some sort of coupon for the party. Last year I had a coupon from when I ordered online about a week before the launch, and the package came with a coupon, but no one else at my store had one.


----------



## pondobaba

I remember the good ol' days of using multiple coupons and getting them on tax free weekend.........


----------



## Boneybunch15

I know me well enough to know that what I want to get and what I end up getting will probably be two different things. If I can get 3 Boneys for the same price as one, that is very likely how it will go.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

from what i've seen so far, only scary poppins will be coming to my house.

rogers gardens is looking like more and more fun $$ for me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just hope, on the 25th, we at least get to see pictures, of more BONEY BUNCH Halloween items. I am not into the drinking theme, that seems to be predominate, the last couple of years, and am crossing my fingers, for a little more variety!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boneybunch15

Boo-urns said:


> I checked that video contest site from last year from which we got the catalog early, but they're not having the contest again this year, so no catalog. I also can't figure out why the last eCatalog YC has posted is last year's Halloween catalog: http://www.yankeecandle.com/customer-service/eCatalog
> 
> For anyone interested in an online trip down memory lane, you can look at old YC website designs on the Wayback Machine website. Here is the 2011 YC Halloween website link: http://web.archive.org/web/20110809081659/http://www.yankeecandle.com/
> 
> A lot of times pictures/pages don't fully load, but it's fun to look at once was. Even the 2008 website comes up, but the pictures don't load. Seeing those prices really underscores the price hike that was mentioned - these Boney prices are really outpacing inflation!


I just got into Boney Bunch right before last halloween. I was in YC buying some when I saw a catalog on the counter. I asked if I could have it and the salesperson said no, it was her only one. You would think YC would want to keep those around in order to advertise their stuff any way they could. I could have taken that catalog home and decided to buy more Boneys.


----------



## grim gravely

Ok everyone, I'll share one piece of information. If you missed out on pet cemetery two years ago, it is coming back this year. It's online exclusive and will be $59.99.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## RavenLily

grim gravely said:


> Ok everyone, I'll share one piece of information. If you missed out on pet cemetery two years ago, it is coming back this year. It's online exclusive and will be $59.99.


Arrgghhh!!! And I paid $125.00 to buy it on eBay!! Thanks for nothing, Yankee Candle!! LOL


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I just hope, on the 25th, we at least get to see pictures, of more BONEY BUNCH Halloween items. I am not into the drinking theme, that seems to be predominate, the last couple of years, and am crossing my fingers, for a little more variety!


I'm probably the only person in the world without a FaceBook AC, if YC does post a preview there on the 25th can someone please kindly share them here? Thanks a boney bunch!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grandma lise said:


> Waaah again. I just checked. Last year I held off ordering until mid-September, and only ordered 4 pieces, an all time record low for me. May do that again this year.
> 
> Not sure what Yankee Candle's goal here is... Holding back previews, limiting what store staff can and can't do for the party, and holding back coupons? What's the Halloween equivilent of "what a bunch of Grinches"? Maybe they want merchandise to sit in their stores and warehouses? Who knows.
> 
> For me personally, if I buy the Boney Bunch pieces the day of the party, I'm more likely to go back again and again up until to Halloween to buy more Boney and non-Boney Halloween items.
> 
> Last year, I think I only bought 3 non-Boney pieces, another all time record low for me. [sigh]...
> 
> Sitting here trying to shake the bad news off...
> 
> Maybe I should thank Yankee Candle for the money they saved me last year...[giggle].


grandma lise, my YC store told me they can no longer take phone orders. Why, I do not know. They did say, however, they would take the expired coupon. If I go in there the day of the party and they shoot down the coupon, that's it for me. I walking out and not buying anything. I have every Boney Bunch piece made so far, but I have no problem with that streak ending this year. I'm pretty disappointed in the way YC has handled the Halloween release the past couple of years. I should be excited to spend my money. I wasn't last year and I'm certainly not this year. I bought the majority of my pieces last year on clearance. Maybe that's what YC prefers. If so, I can handle that. I liked getting the Boos Brothers for $7!


----------



## grim gravely

Yankee will not accept the coupon that expires the day before the halloween release. This is a company policy this year and they are being strict with no grace period this time. HOWEVER, depending on the store manager, you may be able to use it only once but it depends on if your manager will allow it. It's still up in the air if that is even allowed this time but it could be possible to get one use out of the coupon.


----------



## gloomycatt

RavenLily said:


> I'm probably the only person in the world without a FaceBook AC, if YC does post a preview there on the 25th can someone please kindly share them here? Thanks a boney bunch!!


I second that request...I'm not on fb either!!! but I know we can count on you guys


----------



## gloomycatt

I agree that our late night shopping vigil is fun. everything finally appears online and there's a half dozen people posting it's go time


----------



## Boneybunch15

I'm not on facebook either, but you can still view the postings for Boneybunch love, I have been.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm not on Facebook. I can't post but I can view information on the site. I just watched the video with Yankee Candle's CEO earlier this month. Here's the link... https://www.facebook.com/The-Yankee-Candle-Company 

Is there a reason why we won't be able to watch the preview on the 25th?


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> I'm not on Facebook. I can't post but I can view information on the site. I just watched the video with Yankee Candle's CEO earlier this month. Here's the link... https://www.facebook.com/The-Yankee-Candle-Company
> 
> Is there a reason why we won't be able to watch the preview on the 25th?


D'oh!! I didn't know you could access their YC FB link without an account!! Thanks for the info grandma lise!! I'm really excited to get Scary Poppins, and maybe if we're real lucky there will be other pieces that have the Victorian vibe, rather than just goofy gargantuan garbage, blech. I really disliked Slaying Alive & this year's Scaris Hilton.


----------



## Kitty

YC Witches Brew Classic Candle Collection at Bed, Bath & Beyond.
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...witches-brew-classic-candle-collection/225901


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, you're such a good finder!

RavenLily, I'm looking forward to the preview. I got an invitation from our closest store yesterday. It says...

One Day Only!
Saturday August 27th
Black Magic
Large Jar Candle
$15
with any purchase
reg. $27.99
Limit one per customer
Black leather, incense, vanilla - eerily mysterious

It doesn't say what time they open on the 27th, which is probably to the serious collector's advantage. 

I don't "get" Buried Hilton at all. If she fits in with the collection, I'm missing how. Slaying Alive goes back to my high school days in the late 70's. I don't really like it - (in part because it's partially air brushed) - but may eventually back collect it. 

One more week until preview day!


----------



## pirategirl185

I think the theme is more high school /college so maybe she fits in as the popular girl? 

Sorry, I'm new to the board and I've been thinking this too so I just wanted to throw my thoughts out there!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

pirategirl185 said:


> I think the theme is more high school /college so maybe she fits in as the popular girl?
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to the board and I've been thinking this too so I just wanted to throw my thoughts out there!


i think that's a good thought.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm beginning to pull out Fall decorations today to start the switch out of my summer stuff. I try to rotate through my BB collection and am trying to decide which ones to use that haven't seen air time in a while. Couldn't resist playing around with this guy. I love that this has pumpkins for the tarts instead of just the plain bowls. Gotta love the old-school Boney style with his 4 arms. I'm also playing around with alternatives to using candles in all the pieces. I kind of like how the orange glass beads look.


----------



## grandma lise

Love, love your first display Spookywolf!


----------



## Spookywolf

Sorry, not sure why that picture uploaded 3 times. I was having a little trouble loading the pic but didn't realize it had copied mulitple times. Just tried to edit, but didn't seem to fix it. Whoops.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I love that. I have some little skeletons like that too. I might have to steal that idea from you.

I have a question:

I know it has been said that there might be some online exclusives. If I want to buy something that is an online exclusive, can I also buy something that isn't an online exclusive....in the same order? IOW, will the stuff that is being sold in the stores also be sold online?


----------



## Spookywolf

Spookywolf said:


> Sorry, not sure why that picture uploaded 3 times. I was having a little trouble loading the pic but didn't realize it had copied mulitple times. Just tried to edit, but didn't seem to fix it. Whoops.


Hey, just figured it out. Ta-dah!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunch15 said:


> I love that. I have some little skeletons like that too. I might have to steal that idea from you.
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> I know it has been said that there might be some online exclusives. If I want to buy something that is an online exclusive, can I also buy something that isn't an online exclusive....in the same order? IOW, will the stuff that is being sold in the stores also be sold online?


Sure can. I usually buy a few of my "must have" pieces that are going to be sold in the store as part of my online purchase with the exclusives. And this usually occurs during our annual midnight vigil on here the night before.  It's fun clicking around on the YC website like a maniac waiting for them to load the Boneys and chatting with everyone on here at the same time.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I won't get much sleep that night, but I can't wait.


----------



## Spookywolf

So, I got sidetracked from decorating when I started opening things and found my poor broken BB pirate. This happened last year when I received that dreaded box on the porch that clinked and clanked when I picked it up. The poor little thing was busted into mulitple pieces with fragments everywhere. I got so disheartened that I just put it back in the box and ignored it last year. Today I decided to try to repair him even though it looked pretty bad. It's not a perfect repair by any means because of the damage that was done during shipping, but I'm happy enough with how he turned out that I've decided to keep him after all. If anyone wants any gluing advice, I'm available for questions, LOL!  

This was how he came out of the box. 








Up close you can see the scar but he's a pirate and pirates have scars. Argh! 








From a distance you can't really tell. You can see from all the tiny fragments that this was a brutally tough repair. But he's feeling better now and is going into my collection to wait patiently for that prototype ship that we all hope YC releases some day.


----------



## Boneybunch15

It looks great. I had to repair two of mine, the prom couple and Skully's Tavern. I used Epoxy on both. I will be getting mine out of storage soon. I hope they both held up good. 

BTW, when does YC go live with the Boneys....what time zone? I live in central time zone, so I was going to start looking at midnight, unless they are in a different time zone and I need to start looking an hour sooner....or later?


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Sure can. I usually buy a few of my "must have" pieces that are going to be sold in the store as part of my online purchase with the exclusives. And this usually occurs during our annual midnight vigil on here the night before.  It's fun clicking around on the YC website like a maniac waiting for them to load the Boneys and chatting with everyone on here at the same time.


I'd like to also add, if it's an none exclusive, order two!!! Then you can choose which one looks better and return the other.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Someone in one of the groups I'm in got their hands on a catalog! She's posting pics in a bit and I'm watching like a hawk! She did say there are only 10 new boneys vs. the 16 that were announced. That the 16 number was a mistake on Yankee.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## grim gravely

Can't wait to hear what you think of them. For me they are just meh this year. Scary Poppins is the only Victorian looking piece this year.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

grim gravely said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think of them. For me they are just meh this year. Scary Poppins is the only Victorian looking piece this year.


You've seen them all??

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## grim gravely

Yes I have seen them all, including all the other Halloween items.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well it sounds like we might get pics soon, yay!


----------



## grim gravely

I hope so because it's killing me not to talk about them. Lol


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Well it sounds like we might get pics soon, yay!


Someone pn Boney Bumch Love FB say they have a catalog and will post pics soon.


----------



## grim gravely

By the way, I can confirm that there is a new haunted house this year and a haunted house jar holder that looks really neat actually.


----------



## grim gravely

They are 16 this year with 6 of them being online only exclusives. Ten will be in store.


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> Kitty, you're such a good finder!
> 
> RavenLily, I'm looking forward to the preview. I got an invitation from our closest store yesterday. It says...
> 
> One Day Only!
> Saturday August 27th
> Black Magic
> Large Jar Candle
> $15
> with any purchase
> reg. $27.99
> Limit one per customer
> Black leather, incense, vanilla - eerily mysterious
> 
> It doesn't say what time they open on the 27th, which is probably to the serious collector's advantage.
> 
> I don't "get" Buried Hilton at all. If she fits in with the collection, I'm missing how. Slaying Alive goes back to my high school days in the late 70's. I don't really like it - (in part because it's partially air brushed) - but may eventually back collect it.
> 
> One more week until preview day!


Yay, just one more week!! It really is getting exciting, I just hope we won't feel disappointed..... But, even if the only piece I get is Scary Poppins, I will be a happy ghoul!


----------



## Spookywolf

While we're waiting for sneak peeks, I'll post one more pic. What do you do with a great big baby? Why find the biggest parents you can of course!  Here's this year's family portrait. I'm officially renaming the highchair infant as...Franken-Baby, LOL! With the new additions to the family, they've heard there's a new Nanny in town and decided to be first in line.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> They are 16 this year with 6 of them being online only exclusives. Ten will be in store.


How many are re-releases?


----------



## grim gravely

Two are rereleases with one of them being one of last year's online exclusive.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> Two are rereleases with one of them being one of last year's online exclusive.


Well that narrows it down to the Doghouse TW, the Electric Chair, or Telebone. At least I think those were the online onlys last year. I'm guessing the Electric Chair. Am I warm?...(pardon the terrible pun! )


----------



## grim gravely

Those highly popular Raven pieces and the Raven gates are coming back along with that piece that is frosted glass with the silhouette of bats and trees... Forgot the name.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> It's not electric chair. . It's last tango. Also those highly popular Raven puces and the Raven gates are coming back along with that piece that is frosted glass with the silhouette of bats and trees... Forgot the name.


I had to go google an image of that to remember which piece you were talking about. I'm surprised they picked that one to re-release. I loved the Raven pieces last year and got the small votive. Maybe this year I might swing for the bigger one with the tall gates if nothing else catches my eye. Are those coming to the store or online only?


----------



## Nstope

I can't wait to see pictures ?


----------



## Spookywolf

Nstope said:


> I can't wait to see pictures &#55357;&#56836;


Me too! So exciting!


----------



## grim gravely

If I remember correctly, they are mostly online exclusives this year.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, that will save me a trip to the mall. Hopefully I can just sit at home and get the ones I want.


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> It's not electric chair. . It's last tango. Also those highly popular Raven pieces and the Raven gates are coming back along with that piece that is frosted glass with the silhouette of bats and trees... Forgot the name.


My guess is Last Tango is back because they had oodles of it left over.  I bought it, but didn't think it held a candle to the older bride/groom pieces.

I think I am more excited to see what non-Boney pieces there are this year. Fingers crossed for some new steam punkin pieces. Although I missed out on the ravens last year, so glad now that I resisted paying Ebay prices.


----------



## Lucy08

Boneybunch15 said:


> Well, that will save me a trip to the mall. Hopefully I can just sit at home and get the ones I want.


That's my plan at this point!!!


----------



## Lucy08

My mistake, it isn't Bomey Bunch Love, it's Boney Bunch buy and stell on Facebook. Still no pics,tho.


----------



## grim gravely

There aren't new stem pumpkin pieces but the same pieces from last year, including the boots are back and they will be in store.


----------



## Spookywolf

So Grim, what's your favorite piece since you've seen them all?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I love that. I have some little skeletons like that too. I might have to steal that idea from you.
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> I know it has been said that there might be some online exclusives. If I want to buy something that is an online exclusive, can I also buy something that isn't an online exclusive....in the same order? IOW, will the stuff that is being sold in the stores also be sold online?


i think we got so excited about possible pics thta we forgot to answer...yes....you can order both in the same order.


----------



## grim gravely

That's a hard one.


----------



## Nstope

Is the Facebook page that someone was going to post pictures on a Facebook group?


----------



## Lucy08

Nstope said:


> Is the Facebook page that someone was going to post pictures on a Facebook group?


Boney Bunch Buy and Sell. No pics have been posted yet, that I've seen!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Any chance Pet Cemetry made a come back? >.<


----------



## Nstope

Thank you. I requested to join the group.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Any chance Pet Cemetry made a come back? >.<


there's always a chance.


----------



## Nstope

I believe someone posted that Pet Cemetary was back and an Online Exclusive.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I would totally clutch my pearls and die on the spot lol


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> I would totally clutch my pearls and die on the spot lol


It is for certain, that Pet Cemetery will return this year, as an online exclusive. So, get your heart medication ready!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> I would totally clutch my pearls and die on the spot lol


i dunno...how many times can you shocked back to life?? LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Boney Bunch Buy and Sell. No pics have been posted yet, that I've seen!


I can't seem to find this group???


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

*gaspclutchdead*


----------



## grim gravely

Pet cemetery is back this year and will be a online exclusive.


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> I believe someone posted that Pet Cemetary was back and an Online Exclusive.


Yes, yesterday


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

My friend and I are going to Williamsburg so I'm curious if it'll be there as well.

Y'all have seriously made my night!


----------



## Nstope

Pumpkin Muffin: you have to search and then select groups, otherwise nothing will come up on the normal Facebook search.


----------



## Nstope

Online Exclusives ARE available at Williamsburg and Deerfield Flagship stores. You can also place orders for them over the phone from these stores.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Nstope said:


> Pumpkin Muffin: you have to search and then select groups, otherwise nothing will come up on the normal Facebook search.


I can tell I don't use FB much. I'm still trying to figure out, how to search groups, LOL!

Edit: I don't know how I did it, but I found the group!


----------



## amuck amuck

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I can tell I don't use FB much. I'm still trying to figure out, how to search groups, LOL!


I don't know how to locate it either.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Dez13

Ɩ ℎᗩᐯƐ ᗷƐƐᑎ ᗩ ᒪoᑎg ƬƖᗰƐ ᒪᑌᖇƘƐᖇ, ᗷᑌƬ fƖᑎᗩᒪᒪƳ ᗪƐᑕƖᗪƐᗪ Ƭo ᒍoƖᑎ Ƭℎoᑌgℎ Ɩ'ᗰ ƬƐᖇᖇƖᗷᒪƐ ᗩᗷoᑌƬ ᑕℎƐᑕƘƖᑎg Ɩᑎ oᑎ ᔕoᑕƖᗩᒪ ᗰƐᗪƖᗩ. Ɩ ᒍoƖᑎƐᗪ ᗰoᔕƬᒪƳ foᖇ ƬℎƖᔕ ƬℎᖇƐᗩᗪ, ᗩᔕ Ɩ ℎᗩᐯƐ ᗷƐƐᑎ ᑕoᒪᒪƐᑕƬƖᑎg ᗷoᑎƐƳᔕ ᔕƖᑎᑕƐ ƬℎƐƳ ᔕƬᗩᖇƬƐᗪ Ɩᑎ 2008. ƖƬ Ɩᔕ ᑎƖᑕƐ Ƭo ƬᗩᒪƘ Ƭo oƬℎƐᖇ fᗩᑎᔕ!


----------



## grim gravely

The item I was trying to remember earlier is called Foggy nights. That one is coming back.


----------



## Nstope

I got approved to join the group on FB. If she posts pictures I will update.


----------



## dragonfly102102

grim gravely said:


> The item I was trying to remember earlier is called Foggy nights. That one is coming back.



I love foggy nights. It was actually my favorite piece last year. I keep it by my bed. It's so pretty in a dark room &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## grim gravely

dragonfly102102 said:


> I love foggy nights. It was actually my favorite piece last year. I keep it by my bed. It's so pretty in a dark room ��


It's one of my favorites too. I didn't get it during halloween but found it 75% off during the following SAS sale.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grim gravely said:


> Yankee will not accept the coupon that expires the day before the halloween release. This is a company policy this year and they are being strict with no grace period this time. HOWEVER, depending on the store manager, you may be able to use it only once but it depends on if your manager will allow it. It's still up in the air if that is even allowed this time but it could be possible to get one use out of the coupon.


grim gravely, be prepared for this: you're wrong! I was told today I could use the expired coupon UNLIMITED times. Also, since you've seen all the pics of the pieces and are breaking news left and right, show these people the pics instead of being the all-knowing! Geez!


----------



## grim gravely

Wasn't really breaking news at all but posting what was coming back. Items that were released last year but are returning, that's all. As far as coupons, if your able to use it many times, that's great. I was told that it was not valid during the halloween release but managers may let you use it. Since your able to use it, take advantage of it. Who knows if there will be a new coupon during release. I hope they release one though. By the way, I don't have pictures but someone was going to post catalog pictures soon. Just wanted to post a little excitement. So sorry.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely said:


> The item I was trying to remember earlier is called Foggy nights. That one is coming back.


Oh yay! I missed out on that one last year. Thanks grim gravely!


----------



## Nstope

I passed on the foggy nights last year, but am thinking of picking it up this year. anyone have any pictures of it lit up?


----------



## grandma lise

Haddonfield1963 said:


> grandma lise, my YC store told me they can no longer take phone orders. Why, I do not know. They did say, however, they would take the expired coupon. If I go in there the day of the party and they shoot down the coupon, that's it for me. I walking out and not buying anything. I have every Boney Bunch piece made so far, but I have no problem with that streak ending this year. I'm pretty disappointed in the way YC has handled the Halloween release the past couple of years. I should be excited to spend my money. I wasn't last year and I'm certainly not this year. I bought the majority of my pieces last year on clearance. Maybe that's what YC prefers. If so, I can handle that. I liked getting the Boos Brothers for $7!


I'm a completist, so not buying the entire collection is hard for me. That said, it's getting easier to buy only what I want now, in part due to finances, but also because the Boney Bunch collection themes are more diverse now. The hardest part is waiting for the reveal, then the coupons. My closest store is 90 miles away, so I'm going to have to order online. If there's no coupon, it may make more sense to buy from Ebay. At least then I can hand pick each piece.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, it never occurred to me to display king kong baby with frank and bride. Brilliant! 

And so happy to see your pirate begin a new life. I'd very much like to know what type of glue you used, what you applied the glue with, and how you did it. He looks great!

Can hardly wait to see pictures so we can talk about this year's Halloween collection!


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> Oh yay! I missed out on that one last year. Thanks grim gravely!


I'm happy that they are bringing back many of the popular pieces everyone missed getting last year. I was happy to see Twilight Silhouette return this year after missing out last year. I don't understand why yankee has to wait until the last minute to announce what is coming out.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I wish they would bring back some of the 2008-2009 pieces. I am not willing to pay the ebay price for them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, they could make a fortune with aunt hilda and the mom and baby carriage


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

For those of you who haven't seen the 2016 Boney Bunch yet, check out BBL's FB page!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> For those of you who haven't seen the 2016 Boney Bunch yet, check out BBL's FB page!


Honestly, I'm not impressed. Way too busy looking and hate hate hate everything has words. . I will order the cat lady but nothing else.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Lucy08 said:


> Honestly, I'm not impressed. Way too busy looking and hate hate hate everything has words. . I will order the cat lady but nothing else.


Yeah, I can't say I'm impressed either. I don't really see anything I like. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## witchyone

I don't think I could dislike these more if I tried. I agree with you, Lucy, why does everything have words?!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I see a couple that I like, but with the cost of Scary Poppins alone, I won't be buying much, especially if there is no coupon. I do have one coupon for in store, as they will accept it one day late. But, I do not think I can use it multiple times, and I won't be waiting to get it there. If there is no online coupon, I pretty much know what I am going to be ordering next Saturday. One $59.99 piece twice, just in case one arrives damaged.


----------



## Lucy08

Apologies to anyone who likes her but....... The girl at the punch bowl looks like a hooker.


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> Apologies to anyone who likes her but....... The girl at the punch bowl looks like a hooker.


Perhaps that's who the police officer should be hauling to Boney jail, not poor Bonesy!  That police officer is kind of scary looking to me, as is that skull cracker one. Will be interesting to see what pieces sell out first this year, as well as which ones we are all scooping up at clearance time.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Well this looks like a bad year to try and start with the Boney Bunch as none of those pieces interest me. However, I love the Poisons jar candle holder and I'm excited to get a Foggy Night piece as I missed it last year. That and a few candles and I'll call it good. 

Anyone know exactly what the scents are in Forbidden Apple?


----------



## Halloeve55

This year's lineup is all over the place..Mary Poppins is $59.99.. I'm definately getting the Boos Bus for my love of the VW vans...maybe Last Tango couple and the Dead on My Feet one too.It's going to be a cheap Boney year for me


----------



## amuck amuck

Lucy08 said:


> Apologies to anyone who likes her but....... The girl at the punch bowl looks like a hooker.


I thought the same thing as soon as I saw her.


----------



## Madjoodie

witchyone said:


> I don't think I could dislike these more if I tried. I agree with you, Lucy, why does everything have words?!


Ditto about the words.  I wonder how many pieces with misspelled words will appear this year, being sold on Ebay for insane prices as unique, one of a kind, collectibles?!?

I also wonder how easy it would be to cover up words with some sort of paint. I'd like Scary Poppins much better plain.


----------



## RavenLily

Lucy08 said:


> Apologies to anyone who likes her but....... The girl at the punch bowl looks like a hooker.


LOL Lucy!! ITA!! That must be why YC chose to make an accompanying Police piece!!


----------



## RavenLily

Madjoodie said:


> Ditto about the words.  I wonder how many pieces with misspelled words will appear this year, being sold on Ebay for insane prices as unique, one of a kind, collectibles?!?
> 
> I also wonder how easy it would be to cover up words with some sort of paint. I'd like Scary Poppins much better plain.


I think I already spotted a mistake on the "Pick your poison" jar holder- It looks like it says "pick your poisou" instead, or it's just a bad paint job, LOL I also agree with everyone about too many unnecessary cutesy label names. I wish YC would leave it up to US to come up with our own just in our heads, not on our BB pieces, grr!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Never thought I'd say this but I actually love the hooker Boney lol


----------



## Spookywolf

Good Morning everyone. So happy to log on and finally see some pics!  Boy, I really had to zoom in hard on some of those to see much, but from what I can tell so far, here's my thoughts. And by the way, I feel like you're all my friends on here, so I understand that what I like and what you might like may be different and that's 100% okay.  So... I kind of like the Dead on My Feet piece. She's got a cute dress and its cute the way she's kicking her boot up. Bon Appetite is kind of cute from what I can see of it. I agree that the Punch Rockers piece is not my taste, but they stylized it for the Punk Rocker set, so for the 80's flashback kind of vibe, it's cute in its own way, and you gotta admit her boots are kickin' - just sayin'.  Cat nap is cute, but I can't really see it very well. And man, this is the first year where some of the Boneys actually look mean. The cop on the Party's Over piece looks just flat out scary. Bone Crusher has a horror movie feel to it with that lump of crushed up rib bones and skulls at his feet. But my most intriguing piece so far, believe it or not, is just that partial pic called Look What the Cat Dragged In. It's cut off...argh! WHAT did he drag in??  For those without Facebook access, I'm going to ask her if we can post her pics over here too so we can all chat about them. I'm dying to kick off our convo on these pieces (pardon the pun!)


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

And pet cemetery of course but the others...makes it easier to turn away and pass on


----------



## Boneybunch15

I love the cat lady, and the Punch Rockers. I am not that impressed with the rest, especailly the bruiser. I guess he is supposed to be a bouncer or something.

Wasn't the cat dragging a pumpkin?


----------



## Boneybunch15

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Never thought I'd say this but I actually love the hooker Boney lol


What hooker boney? Are you talking about the girl punk rocker?


----------



## ceo418

I like the cat nap and the "look what the cat dragged in" pieces. And yes, I think it's just the pumpkin. It looks like I'll do most of my buying online, and i'm a little concerned about how fast the shipping might be because i'm moving to a different apartment in my complex 2 weeks after the release! Also, I thought I saw that Candy Corn was an online and catalog exclusive. Are they referring to the whole line or just the products listed?


----------



## Boneybunch15

The prices are a bit high I think, especially for the Scary Poppins. I can see $30 for her, but not $60, that is just ridiculous. I won't be buying her unless they come out with a coupon, which I was told they were not going to have for that day. Maybe if there are any left and a coupon comes out later, I will pick her up. 
I am going to go for the Boos Bus, Punch Rockers and Catnap.


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, I'm starting to find these pics in other places on the web, so I feel better about posting. Full credit though to Boney Bunch Love's Facebook first and foremost. 

I'm definitely getting one of these. I love this new candy dish!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## grim gravely

Someone mentioned the prices and I have to agree. Every year the prices keep going up. There are many pieces I can do without and looking at the prices help my decision to stay on a budget and only get the pieces I really want. I can see many of these being cleared out at the end of the season so I might wait like I did last year.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> Someone mentioned the prices and I have to agree. Every year the prices keep going up. There are many pieces I can do without and looking at the prices help my decision to stay on a budget and only get the pieces I really want. I can see many of these being cleared out at the end of the season so I might wait like I did last year.


I have to agree. Usually I am one to buy everything on day one with a coupon because I don't like to leave things to chance. I definitely like some better than others this year and if there is no coupon this will be the first year that I will get my must haves and wait for the others.


----------



## Spookywolf

This is a must-have for me.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> This is a must-have for me.
> 
> View attachment 287313


I did like that but wish it didn't have writing on it.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I did like that but wish it didn't have writing on it.


The writing is very well done on this one though, so it doesn't bother me. I hate it when they look like something a kingergarten kid would scribble with a crayon, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Did everyone check out the size on Scary Poppins? Holy cow. 11.75" x 6.25" x 8.75". That's a honkin' big tart warmer!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boneys80

Online exclusives:
Party crashers vikings
Cat drag
Skull cracker
Pet cemetery (reissue)
Dead on my feet 
Cat nap

Spookywolf i was cracking up at the "what did the cat drag in?" Maybe it's just the pumpkin lol.. 

The scary poppins is 60 because of its size. It stands almost a foot tall at its highest point. It's one of the larger pieces they've done.

Also, has anyone else noticed the wicked good jars? It states cookie jar/candle jar but in the pic- one looks taller than the other. I'm curious if there are 2 seperate jars or if it's just how it looks in the pic.


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's the Bonesy jar topper and the Look What the Cat Dragged In. Doesn't it look like the rope or scarf the cat is carrying goes past the pumpkin to something else? And I think those are ears on the pumpkin. Either way it's still cute. And it's on the cheaper side being only $14.99 instead of $60, so I think I'm going for this one.


----------



## Boneys80

Wouldn't it be cool if it was a little boney mouse on the other end of the pumpkin?


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneys80 said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if it was a little boney mouse on the other end of the pumpkin?


I would LOVE that!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## SalemWitch

Could someone post a pic of the cat lady? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookywolf

SalemWitch said:


> Could someone post a pic of the cat lady? Thanks.


That was the most difficult of the pics that were posted as far as being able to see it. Here's what I could zoom in on but it's hard to see details.


----------



## SalemWitch

Spookywolf said:


> That was the most difficult of the pics that were posted as far being able to see it. Here's what I could zoom in on but it's hard to see details.
> View attachment 287319


Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, again full credit to Boney Bunch Love Facebook for these pics, since I'm just pic posting like a crazy woman here, but I'm so excited this morning that I just can't stand it.  The more I'm looking at the Punch Rockers piece the more I'm liking it. I love the big skull punch bowl on the table and the cute little punch cups with the faces on them!!


----------



## Spookywolf

And laugh at me if you will, but the cool guy Boney in the leather jacket at the punch bowl is kinda sexy with his shades on, LOLOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You guys are cracking me up, with your takes on the pieces, LOL! I will be ordering two of Scary Poppins, in case one arrives damaged. I don't want to do it, without a coupon. But it, and Pet Cemetery, are more than likely, going to sell out. Other than that, I love Dead on My Feet, Punch Rockers, Fetch Candy, Look What the Cat Dragged In, and possibly the Boos Bus. I need to see a better angle of Cat Nap!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Apologies to anyone who likes her but....... The girl at the punch bowl looks like a hooker.


Hahaha, Lucy! I like this one, at least until I see it in person! But, I am a child of the 80's, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneys80 said:


> Online exclusives:
> Party crashers vikings
> Cat drag
> Skull cracker
> Pet cemetery (reissue)
> Dead on my feet
> Cat nap
> 
> Spookywolf i was cracking up at the "what did the cat drag in?" Maybe it's just the pumpkin lol..
> 
> The scary poppins is 60 because of its size. It stands almost a foot tall at its highest point. It's one of the larger pieces they've done.
> 
> Also, has anyone else noticed the wicked good jars? It states cookie jar/candle jar but in the pic- one looks taller than the other. I'm curious if there are 2 seperate jars or if it's just how it looks in the pic.


There is only one SKU, set of dimensions, and price point, on the Wicked Good jar. So, it would seem, that there is only one jar, with two uses? It is strange, because one, really does look shorter than the other!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Here's the Bonesy jar topper and the Look What the Cat Dragged In. Doesn't it look like the rope or scarf the cat is carrying goes past the pumpkin to something else? And I think those are ears on the pumpkin. Either way it's still cute. And it's on the cheaper side being only $14.99 instead of $60, so I think I'm going for this one.
> 
> View attachment 287317


I love both of these. If all else fails, these will be my purchases. I just wish Look What the Cat Dragged In, was in stores!


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I love both of these. If all else fails, these will be my purchases. I just wish Look What the Cat Dragged In, was in stores!


Me too! The problem with the online onlys is that potluck lottery of what kind of paint you're going to get.


----------



## Spookywolf

This is the Bone Appetit piece but what's on the right side? At first I thought it was a candle holder, but the candle is above in the platter the Boney is carrying. The bottom of the piece is curved and there's a second curve going out of the frame. I see a bit of fence or is that another piece mixing in?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> This is the Bone Appetit piece but what's on the right side? At first I thought it was a candle holder, but the candle is above in the platter the Boney is carrying. The bottom of the piece is curved and there's a second curve going out of the frame. I see a bit of fence or is that another piece mixing in?
> 
> View attachment 287322


He's a formal waiter, right? Maybe a towel?


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> He's a formal waiter, right? Maybe a towel?


I see the towel, but look at the bottom where the orange curve is. Doesn't it look like there's another whole side on the right? Maybe this is a double tealight holder where the fence part is?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I see the towel, but look at the bottom where the orange curve is. Doesn't it look like there's another whole side on the right? Maybe this is a double tealight holder where the fence part is?


Either that, or he's got a really big foot, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

This has got to be the scariest looking Boney I've ever seen!


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's the haunted house and look at the close up of his face at the bottom.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Severe side eye from that one.
Even he knows YC is having our chains with the coupons


----------



## Boneys80

A friend of mine had me losin it...







"WHAT'S UP WITH JERSEY SHORE BONEY"








"Y.M.C.A!"


----------



## Spookywolf

I have to admit that the coupon thing is the bitter pill in my excitement this morning. My store has told me a definite No on using the expired coupon. I don't understand why some stores get to do this and others like mine won't. Unless Yankee releases a coupon before the launch, then I won't be able to buy anything. My budget is too strained this year to pay full price.


----------



## Spookywolf

I think this is the only new pic that didn't get posted yet for those without FB access. I love her boots kicking up!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneys80 said:


> A friend of mine had me losin it...
> View attachment 287325
> 
> "WHAT'S UP WITH JERSEY SHORE BONEY"
> 
> View attachment 287326
> 
> "Y.M.C.A!"


LOL! I don't think that policeman is very happy with having to wear that costume then!


----------



## Spookywolf

Dez13 said:


> Ɩ ℎᗩᐯƐ ᗷƐƐᑎ ᗩ ᒪoᑎg ƬƖᗰƐ ᒪᑌᖇƘƐᖇ, ᗷᑌƬ fƖᑎᗩᒪᒪƳ ᗪƐᑕƖᗪƐᗪ Ƭo ᒍoƖᑎ Ƭℎoᑌgℎ Ɩ'ᗰ ƬƐᖇᖇƖᗷᒪƐ ᗩᗷoᑌƬ ᑕℎƐᑕƘƖᑎg Ɩᑎ oᑎ ᔕoᑕƖᗩᒪ ᗰƐᗪƖᗩ. Ɩ ᒍoƖᑎƐᗪ ᗰoᔕƬᒪƳ foᖇ ƬℎƖᔕ ƬℎᖇƐᗩᗪ, ᗩᔕ Ɩ ℎᗩᐯƐ ᗷƐƐᑎ ᑕoᒪᒪƐᑕƬƖᑎg ᗷoᑎƐƳᔕ ᔕƖᑎᑕƐ ƬℎƐƳ ᔕƬᗩᖇƬƐᗪ Ɩᑎ 2008. ƖƬ Ɩᔕ ᑎƖᑕƐ Ƭo ƬᗩᒪƘ Ƭo oƬℎƐᖇ fᗩᑎᔕ!


Dez13, I'm so sorry. In all the excitement of the newly released BB pics, I missed your post. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Spookywolf said:


> I see the towel, but look at the bottom where the orange curve is. Doesn't it look like there's another whole side on the right? Maybe this is a double tealight holder where the fence part is?


I think he has tails on and his right foot is bent, so you might be seeing his left leg.


----------



## Spookywolf

Nstope said:


> I passed on the foggy nights last year, but am thinking of picking it up this year. anyone have any pictures of it lit up?


Since I'm pic happy this morning, here's one of my Foggy Nights piece that I posted last year. The room is not completely dark, but it might give you the idea. It has the illusion of movement with the bats and trees when the candle flickers so it makes it extra special. This ended up being one of my most favorite things from last year's line up. 









and here's the catalog pic from last year


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I agree with Pumpkin Muffin, he's holding a towel. 

I think the fence to the right is either part of the Bone Appetit (8" x 3" x 3.5") or Skull Cracker piece (7.75" x 5.25" x 3.5"), but the dimensions suggest otherwise. Adding to the confusion is that Skull Cracker is a votive holder, which suggests the fence more likely belongs to Bone Appetit, but the dimensions, again, suggest otherwise. It's a mystery...

I don't think we'll know until we see the pieces individually online on the the 27th. 

Okay, I'm excited and have made my list...

Scary Poppins, $60 - (online exclusive) - Love the detailing, the dress and scarf, the couch, and of course that umbrella! 
Dead On My Feet, $20 - (online exclusive) - This couple warms my heart. She's so pretty, lively too, another fine addition to the earlier collection.
Punch Rockers, $30 - (in store/online) - Oh my, fantastic addition to the prom theme. And they both are so personable.
Party's Over, $30 - (in store/online) - I didn't think I'd like this piece, but I do. The folks in law enforcement that I've known over the years are good humored and caring. Clearly, this is not the first time Booze Hound has exceeded the limits...
Bone Appetit, $20 - (in store/online) - I'd like to add him to the scene I created with the toasting couple and baby in carriage. The After Party multi-tea light holder would make a nice background, but I'd cover up the writing and convert it to a Paris cafe. Not sure if I'll be able to pull the funds together for it though... [sigh] Here's a link to the 2012 toasting couple and baby carriage... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/493099327435151/?type=3&theater
Skull Cracker, $25 - (online exclusive) - I didn't think I'd like this piece either, but it's growing on me. I think it will mix in well with my Halloween Carnival theme. Looks like he has a good buddy too.

That totals to $185. There are a few other pieces that I like but not going there...


----------



## Lucy08

RavenLily said:


> LOL Lucy!! ITA!! That must be why YC chose to make an accompanying Police piece!!


The police officer has a pig face!!!! That would have been the best piece if they made him vintage looking. But, they didn't.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I also have to say that imo, Scarus Hilton would have been a much better name for that Boney. Scarus rhymes with Paris.


----------



## Spookywolf

Does anyone have the pics of the non-Boney items from the catalog? I'd love to see the other Halloween things.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Lucy08 said:


> The police officer has a pig face!!!! That would have been the best piece if they made him vintage looking. But, they didn't.


One of the figures in the window of the Boos Bus has a pig face too.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I did like that but wish it didn't have writing on it.


100% agree! The writing turns me off for buying it. Going to be a cheap Boney year for me!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Hahaha, Lucy! I like this one, at least until I see it in person! But, I am a child of the 80's, LOL!


As am I, but I stand by my hooker statement. I think it's the boots!


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> The police officer has a pig face!!!! That would have been the best piece if they made him vintage looking. But, they didn't.


I too would have liked a more vintage looking bobbie cop, but the look on the Booze Hound's face adds humor. Your observation saddens me greatly. I hope you're wrong.


----------



## Spookywolf

Just wanted to clarify my earlier post. My comment about the Boney cop being scary was meant towards the way they designed this piece. The way they've painted his face makes him look really mean. I have the utmost respect for law enforcement officers in real life and didn't mean any offense to anyone whatsoever. Strictly talking about the Boney pieces here. Again, we all like different things and that's okay. I love to hear everyone's opinions on the new collection and some of the creative ways everyone thinks of displaying them. This is such a fun time of year and I've had such a blast this morning waking up to these fun pics and chatting with everyone.


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's my list so far based on first impression. I'm sure once I see the other Halloween items some things will get jostled around, but for now...

- Punch Rockers - yep, I started out like what??? but now I'm hooked. 
- Look What the Cat Dragged In - hoping for Boneys80's mouse at the other end! 
- Dead on My Feet - has that Victorian feel to it with her pretty dress and boots and his long button-down coat. 
- After Party haunted house jar holder - Nice!
- Wicked Good cookie jar - so cute

The Scary Poppins piece is sitting on my undecided list now, though I do love the style of it. That piece is huge! I have such space issues now that I'm not sure I'll have room to display it anywhere. Coupons and price will decide all.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, Punch Rockers tops my favorites list for all years, not just this year. I'm also excited to see a return to vintage pieces, and, of course, new buildings. Much to like this year!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, Punch Rockers tops my favorites list for all years, not just this year. I'm also excited to see a return to vintage pieces, and, of course, new buildings. Much to like this year!


I agree Lisa. Overall, I think YC tried to throw something in for everyone, a little vintage Victorian, some collegiate, cats and dogs, and some unexpected surprises. And we haven't even seen the other Halloween stuff yet. The Punch Rockers was the biggest sneak-up-on-me surprise to me. I loved the old "Happy Days" show with Fonzie, so the leather jacket guy rings a bell for me. There was also an old Nicholas Cage movie called "Valley Girl" from that beloved 80's era (and Nick was but a puppy back then.) I think only me and about 5 other people in the world ever saw that film, but I like it so much I bought it on DVD. It's dated as heck, but I just loved that movie. "Okay, but when they steal the car, save the radio."


----------



## Nstope

I am SO GLAD that Scary Poppins is in stores as well, I fell like that is one that you're gonna have to make sure is in good condition and not broken. I'm making my list, but want to see the rest of the catalog!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, I hadn't noticed that Scary Poppins is available in stores. Thank you!

Okay, here's something I just figured out now that we have a second view of Scary Poppins: The baby's wearing a black diaper. https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1087944674617277/1087939514617793/?type=3&theater


----------



## Dez13

I hope I'm replying to the correct message. Lol 
Thank you for the welcome. I've been collecting boneys since the very first catalog, and it is really nice to talk to others and see the pictures. Helps me decide what to get! I just cannot get the numbers I usually do; no where to store them anymore!!


----------



## grandma lise

I was thinking about the various themes over the years. Usually we have a classic Halloween themed character...

2009 Pirates
2010 Headless Horseman
2011 Reaper
2012 Witch
2013 Frank and Bride
2014 Dawn of the Dead?
2015
2016 Party Crashers? Boney and Bonsey dressed as Vikings perhaps? 

This year's Fetch Candy and Look What the Cat Dragged In both fit in with traditional Halloween party themes. As do Boney in coffin (2009); Boney with stacked heads (2009); Bobbin for Apples (2011); Bat clinger (2011); and One Eye (2012)... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...6309492114136/493099010768516/?type=3&theater 

I think that's what I've been missing the last couple of years. I hope we see at least one piece next year with a classic Halloween themed character.


----------



## grandma lise

Dez13, welcome to the forum!

I feel your pain. Storage is an issue for those of us who started in 2008, but I could never easily part with them. 

Do you have any stand out favorites from this year's collection? https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1087944674617277/1087939341284477/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Ring

Spookywolf said:


> I think this is the only new pic that didn't get posted yet for those without FB access. I love her boots kicking up!
> 
> View attachment 287327


I really like this one, the candle placement is also fantastic.


----------



## amuck amuck

Ring said:


> I really like this one, the candle placement is also fantastic.


Anybody see the movie Pride and Predjudice and Zombies? For some reason this reminds me of Elizabeth Bennett, the heroin. Which is good because II liked the movie.


----------



## NightOwl32

Hi all! 
My friend just told me "the Halloween Boneys are here in store do you wanna check em out?" I thought, I know someone will have pics in HF, so I'll go on there. Good timing, looks like pics went up yesterday? 
Re: Bon Appétit base-Spookywolf, I belive the orange base ends w/writing and the piece is sitting on a gold book prop + the spine is carried on to nxt page.
Re: Scary Poppins - excited to hear about this one, just wish it was stand alone, not on couch and not $60
Punch Rockers is very Crybaby/rockabilly looking to me, ppl will love/hate it - detail is phenom just not my thing
Re: Dead on my feet, yc actually did a new take on a dancing couple & it's good. amuck amuck-Yaaas! to PP&Z reference 
Nothing else interests me yet, except the Forbidden Apple candle, although my mom could be the model for Cat Nap, lol!


----------



## Spookywolf

amuck amuck said:


> Anybody see the movie Pride and Predjudice and Zombies? For some reason this reminds me of Elizabeth Bennett, the heroin. Which is good because II liked the movie.


I haven't seen PP&Z yet, but it does remind me of the other Pride & Prejudice movie with Keira Knightley & Matthew MacFadyen. Great comparison, amuckamuck! This piece is at the top of my list this year. I'm so glad to see a new Victorian couple.


----------



## Spookywolf

Ring said:


> I really like this one, the candle placement is also fantastic.


Hi Ring and welcome to the thread! I agree completely, Dead on My Feet is so well done. It could have easily fit in with the original pieces from the line.


----------



## NightOwl32

Almost forgot to thank Spookywolf and others for the pics/links. Thanks for posting and keeping everyone updated!


----------



## grim gravely

I really like the punch rockers and I think it will go good with the band members from 2010.


----------



## dragonfly102102

Spookywolf said:


> I agree Lisa. Overall, I think YC tried to throw something in for everyone, a little vintage Victorian, some collegiate, cats and dogs, and some unexpected surprises. And we haven't even seen the other Halloween stuff yet. The Punch Rockers was the biggest sneak-up-on-me surprise to me. I loved the old "Happy Days" show with Fonzie, so the leather jacket guy rings a bell for me. There was also an old Nicholas Cage movie called "Valley Girl" from that beloved 80's era (and Nick was but a puppy back then.) I think only me and about 5 other people in the world ever saw that film, but I like it so much I bought it on DVD. It's dated as heck, but I just loved that movie. "Okay, but when they steal the car, save the radio."



I love that movie! Like totally for sure!!


----------



## Spookywolf

dragonfly102102 said:


> I love that movie! Like totally for sure!!


OMG, there's 2 of us on here! What are the odds? . Such a fun movie.


----------



## Spookywolf

NightOwl32 said:


> Hi all!
> My friend just told me "the Halloween Boneys are here in store do you wanna check em out?" I thought, I know someone will have pics in HF, so I'll go on there. Good timing, looks like pics went up yesterday?
> Re: Bon Appétit base-Spookywolf, I belive the orange base ends w/writing and the piece is sitting on a gold book prop + the spine is carried on to nxt page.
> Re: Scary Poppins - excited to hear about this one, just wish it was stand alone, not on couch and not $60
> Punch Rockers is very Crybaby/rockabilly looking to me, ppl will love/hate it - detail is phenom just not my thing
> Re: Dead on my feet, yc actually did a new take on a dancing couple & it's good. amuck amuck-Yaaas! to PP&Z reference
> Nothing else interests me yet, except the Forbidden Apple candle, although my mom could be the model for Cat Nap, lol!


Hi NightOwl! Good catch on the Bone Appetit piece. I loved your comment about your mom being the model for the cat nap piece, LOL! That's the one pic that we couldn't see well. I need to see it up close. And I wish the Dead on my Feet was in the store so I could hand pick it. I might have to buy 2 of that one to make sure I get a good one.


----------



## HallowKitty

*You all inspire me!!!*

Been a forum lurker for a few years now & finally took the "plunge" in joining with all of you due to the Boney Bunch & Yankee Candle/Bath & Body Works Hallow threads...I've been a serious Boney Bunch Collector since the beginning 2008 premiere collection! LOVE...that's "MEOW LOVE" any Black Cat Decor & have been meowing over "Yankee Candle's Sophia Cat" series started last 2015 season...I'm just dying here to know if anyone has any inside scoops on this year's YC Sophia Cat items availability..as last year, YC had certain pieces ie..Sophia Cat Portrait Candle Shade, Witch Sophia Cat Jar Holder, & Devil Sophia Cat Tart Warmer/Burner items exclusively~only available 4 purchase at YC Flagship store in Deerfield, MA or thru their strongest dealers-who charged a small fortune for them via Internet. Any comments, advice, future wisdom, &/or info, please kindly reply as I'm in 4 the long hall with you all..ps.MEOW LOVE ALL UR COMMENTS POSTED DAILY


----------



## pumpkinking30

Looking back through the posts, I have seen some lists and price totals, but I didn't see any with the SKU #'s yet. I was putting this together for Friday night's Boney-a-Thon on the internet, and thought I would share. Now hopefully I can find a good coupon right before they release them. 

Buries Hilton 1521667 $19.99
Boos Bus 1521659 $39.99
Scary Poppins 1521662 $59.99
Wicked Good Cookie Jar 1521668 $22.99 ($10 w/ $35.00 purchase)
Pick your poison Jar holder 1521669 $16.99
Dead on my feet 1521861 $19.99
Cat Nap 1521862 $29.99
Pet Cemetery 1321665 $59.99
Bone Appetit 1521666 $19.99
Skull Cracker 1521860 $24.99
Fetch Jar topper 1521665 $12.99
Look What the Cat Dragged In 1521859 $14.99 
Last Tango 1521670 $24.99
Party Crashers 1521858 $29.99
Punch Rockers 1521661 $29.99
Party’s Over 1521660 $29.99


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wow...i am stunned by myself. At this point, i only want two of the pieces. That's quite a record for me.


----------



## Spookywolf

HallowKitty said:


> Been a forum lurker for a few years now & finally took the "plunge" in joining with all of you due to the Boney Bunch & Yankee Candle/Bath & Body Works Hallow threads...I've been a serious Boney Bunch Collector since the beginning 2008 premiere collection! LOVE...that's "MEOW LOVE" any Black Cat Decor & have been meowing over "Yankee Candle's Sophia Cat" series started last 2015 season...I'm just dying here to know if anyone has any inside scoops on this year's YC Sophia Cat items availability..as last year, YC had certain pieces ie..Sophia Cat Portrait Candle Shade, Witch Sophia Cat Jar Holder, & Devil Sophia Cat Tart Warmer/Burner items exclusively~only available 4 purchase at YC Flagship store in Deerfield, MA or thru their strongest dealers-who charged a small fortune for them via Internet. Any comments, advice, future wisdom, &/or info, please kindly reply as I'm in 4 the long hall with you all..ps.MEOW LOVE ALL UR COMMENTS POSTED DAILY


Welcome to the thread HallowKitty. This is always such a fun time on the BB thread. I don't collect the Sophia pieces myself, but there are several on here who do. I'm sure someone will have the most up to date list of which pieces are coming out this year. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I really like the punch rockers and I think it will go good with the band members from 2010.


Grim, I like this idea a lot. I think the Punch Rockers would fit in great with the band. Might have to steal this from you!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Spookywolf said:


> Grim, I like this idea a lot. I think the Punch Rockers would fit in great with the band. Might have to steal this from you!


I didn't think about that, I have the boos band, so I could pair those two together.


----------



## Boneybunch15

pumpkinking30 said:


> Looking back through the posts, I have seen some lists and price totals, but I didn't see any with the SKU #'s yet. I was putting this together for Friday night's Boney-a-Thon on the internet, and thought I would share. Now hopefully I can find a good coupon right before they release them.
> 
> Buries Hilton 1521667 $19.99
> Boos Bus 1521659 $39.99
> Scary Poppins 1521662 $59.99
> Wicked Good Cookie Jar 1521668 $22.99 ($10 w/ $35.00 purchase)
> Pick your poison Jar holder 1521669 $16.99
> Dead on my feet 1521861 $19.99
> Cat Nap 1521862 $29.99
> Pet Cemetery 1321665 $59.99
> Bone Appetit 1521666 $19.99
> Skull Cracker 1521860 $24.99
> Fetch Jar topper 1521665 $12.99
> Look What the Cat Dragged In 1521859 $14.99
> Last Tango 1521670 $24.99
> Party Crashers 1521858 $29.99
> Punch Rockers 1521661 $29.99
> Party’s Over 1521660 $29.99


Is having the SKU important? Wouldn't you only need that if you were phoning in an order? Can't you order online?


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunch15 said:


> Is having the SKU important? Wouldn't you only need that if you were phoning in an order? Can't you order online?


When we're ordering online (usually during our midnight vigil) sometimes you can pull up by SKU # before the items are actually loaded on the YC site through regular search. Its a little cheat we use so we can go ahead & place orders sooner.


----------



## Spookywolf

To anyone that has access to the catalog...please post some pics of the other non-boney Halloween items. I'd love to see what else they have.


----------



## HallowKitty

*Thank you for the Warm Welcome*

Spookywolf & all our Boney gang: I found out in past years ordering online that Friday eve after midnight , that YC gradually downloads each item & if you type under YC search the exact SKU# of the specific Boney piece, it will come up directly on the screen, which saves alot of time & internet hassle so you can add it to your YC shopping cart immediately; If I recall, every year is different as far as the exact time of the Boney postings to the YC store site...last year I think they started listing around 2:30am EST. .as us night owls will be up waiting up all night as its much easier 2 order immediately as they appear available to avoid delays w/putting your online order in later that day. As far as this year's new collection, I'm right there w/u wickedwitchwench as only "2" of them seriously interest me 2 purchase 4 my personal collection. Ps...here's photos of my Boney collection as they are my inspiration everyday!!QUOTE=Spookywolf;1865411]Welcome to the thread HallowKitty. This is always such a fun time on the BB thread. I don't collect the Sophia pieces myself, but there are several on here who do. I'm sure someone will have the most up to date list of which pieces are coming out this year. Glad you joined us. [/QUOTE]


----------



## HallowKitty

*Thank you for the Warm Welcome*

Spookywolf & all our Boney gang: I found out in past years ordering online that Friday eve after midnight , that YC gradually downloads each item & if you type under YC search the exact SKU# of the specific Boney piece, it will come up directly on the screen, which saves alot of time & internet hassle so you can add it to your YC shopping cart immediately; If I recall, every year is different as far as the exact time of the Boney postings to the YC store site...last year I think they started listing around 2:30am EST. .as us night owls will be up waiting up all night as its much easier 2 order immediately as they appear available to avoid delays w/putting your online order in later that day. As far as this year's new collection, I'm right there w/u wickedwitchwench as only "2" of them seriously interest me 2 purchase 4 my personal collection. Ps...here's photos of my Boney collection as they are my inspiration everyday!!QUOTE=Spookywolf;1865411]Welcome to the thread HallowKitty. This is always such a fun time on the BB thread. I don't collect the Sophia pieces myself, but there are several on here who do. I'm sure someone will have the most up to date list of which pieces are coming out this year. Glad you joined us. [/QUOTE]


----------



## HallowKitty

Here's the rest of my everyday Boney collection:


----------



## HallowKitty

::& finishing up w/the last 4 photos of my eternal Boney collection: (this is how "out~of~control" its grown over the years as need 2 come up w/new ideas 4 more displaying/protection of the collection)


----------



## Spookywolf

HallowKitty said:


> Spookywolf & all our Boney gang: I found out in past years ordering online that Friday eve after midnight , that YC gradually downloads each item & if you type under YC search the exact SKU# of the specific Boney piece, it will come up directly on the screen, which saves alot of time & internet hassle so you can add it to your YC shopping cart immediately; If I recall, every year is different as far as the exact time of the Boney postings to the YC store site...last year I think they started listing around 2:30am EST. .as us night owls will be up waiting up all night as its much easier 2 order immediately as they appear available to avoid delays w/putting your online order in later that day. As far as this year's new collection, I'm right there w/u wickedwitchwench as only "2" of them seriously interest me 2 purchase 4 my personal collection. Ps...here's photos of my Boney collection as they are my inspiration everyday!!QUOTE=Spookywolf;1865411]Welcome to the thread HallowKitty. This is always such a fun time on the BB thread. I don't collect the Sophia pieces myself, but there are several on here who do. I'm sure someone will have the most up to date list of which pieces are coming out this year. Glad you joined us.


[/QUOTE]

Yes, we've used that trick the last few years to order online the night before.  You've got a wonderful collection! Do you have any particular favorites?


----------



## HallowKitty

I apologize as not intentional in calling you the"wickedwitchwench" as don't have everyone's name memorized yet..please accept my dumbness


----------



## HallowKitty

Spookywolf: as far as favorites: the premiere 2008 collection appears to me as the most well-made & creatively designed pieces as in the following years, the Boney pieces look far more cheaply-made(more China-like) & not as spooky! This year, I am leaning towards 'Scary Poppins' & 'Look what the cat dragged in' ...& maybe Party Crashers~which not sold onto yet.....How about you~any partial favorites to date?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> wow...i am stunned by myself. At this point, i only want two of the pieces. That's quite a record for me.


I'm just curious. Which two, do you like?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boo-urns said:


> After looking at the pieces (practically all day), here's how I personally rank them:
> 
> LOVE: Scary Poppins, Dead On My Feet, Punch Rockers (this one has really grown on me, there's so much detail - I didn't care for it at first), Fetch Candy (the candy corn does it for me)
> LIKE: Boos Bus, Party Crashers, Bone Appetit, Cat Nap, the After Party haunted houses, Look What the Cat Dragged In
> MIDDLE OF THE ROAD: Buries Hilton, Wicked Good, Party's Over, bouncer(/Jersey Shore, haha)
> NEEDS TO GROW ON ME: Pick Your Poison - this just does not look like it's a Boney Bunch piece, it's very meh to me


You and I are feeling the same Boney vibe, almost piece for piece, in the LOVE & LIKE sections!  I just have quite a few WILL NEVER GROW ON ME pieces, LOL!


----------



## HallowKitty

Hi Pumpkin Muffin...right there w/u on this year's rankings! If you don't mind me asking, did you have UR baby yet?


----------



## Spookywolf

HallowKitty said:


> Spookywolf: as far as favorites: the premiere 2008 collection appears to me as the most well-made & creatively designed pieces as in the following years, the Boney pieces look far more cheaply-made(more China-like) & not as spooky! This year, I am leaning towards 'Scary Poppins' & 'Look what the cat dragged in' ...& maybe Party Crashers~which not sold onto yet.....How about you~any partial favorites to date?


Based just on the early pics so far, I like the Dead On My Feet piece, the Punch Rockers & Look What the Cat Dragged In for the BB side and the Haunted house jar holder and Wicked Good cookie jar.


----------



## HallowKitty

*2016 After Party Haunted House items*

I agree as the Black Metal house pieces look good, but I don't know where I would put them as need to get more storage glass cabinets &/or a bigger home...wish YC would make more "baby~size" pieces to fit in the nitches around or in the bigger display pieces...appears YC is thinking only about the "bigger bucks" type Boney items the last few years:


Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You and I are feeling the same Boney vibe, almost piece for piece, in the LOVE & LIKE sections!  I just have quite a few WILL NEVER GROW ON ME pieces, LOL!


----------



## HallowKitty

Ps...think that's also why YC gives the hassle w/not allowing expired coupons or initiating current ones available on Boney premiere date. You would think YC would wanna keep all their dedicated Boney collectors happy & spending more as we all would w/the coupons!!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HallowKitty said:


> I apologize as not intentional in calling you the"wickedwitchwench" as don't have everyone's name memorized yet..please accept my dumbness


llol...i have been called a LOT worse!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I'm just curious. Which two, do you like?


Scary Poppins and Dead on my Feet. I 'MIGHT' like the Fetch Candy but it's not too promising. 

Oh..well...more money for RG!!


----------



## Shadowbat

My wife wants me to get Cat Nap. lol Figured she would. That may be the only Boney piece we pick up this year.


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> wow...i am stunned by myself. At this point, i only want two of the pieces.  That's quite a record for me.


Only one for me! And the ghosts! I'm going to be out of town so it's a bit of a relief for me. I'll order multiples online and call it a day. Sad I am missing the "party" as I still like to see them all in person, just not meant to be this year!


----------



## Lucy08

Shadowbat said:


> My wife wants me to get Cat Nap. lol Figured she would. That may be the only Boney piece we pick up this year.


That's the only one im after! Last years cat lady is a favorite for me.


----------



## Sarahsparkleshine

I love this!! I'm really wanting to start collecting now!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Spookywolf said:


> When we're ordering online (usually during our midnight vigil) sometimes you can pull up by SKU # before the items are actually loaded on the YC site through regular search. Its a little cheat we use so we can go ahead & place orders sooner.


Very good information to have, thank you!!!!


----------



## Dana Dark

I agree with many in here, I hate all the words on the items. I might get Scary Poppins but the words are making it iffy and only with a coupon! I was thinking maybe black fingernail polish will cover the words ? My favorite is Dead in your Feet and will for sure get that one. Where can I view the other non-Boney Halloween items?


----------



## Lucy08

Dana Dark said:


> I agree with many in here, I hate all the words on the items. I might get Scary Poppins but the words are making it iffy and only with a coupon! I was thinking maybe black fingernail polish will cover the words ? My favorite is Dead in your Feet and will for sure get that one. Where can I view the other non-Boney Halloween items?


Not much else has leaked yet! We usually have a lot more info by now.


----------



## Madjoodie

So has anyone else started contacting YC yet to ask about new/active coupons for the preview party? I don't ever receive YC catalogues, so I can't try to play the expired coupon grace period game next weekend.

But evidently I'm not too proud to beg. I sent my first email to YC today (Chat evidently was too busy to talk to me). Not sure this will get me anywhere, but I figure it never hurts to ask. Every day until Saturday! 

Perhaps I'll even reach out to the CEO by week's end. The steep increase in prices with decrease in Boney Bunch quality over the years is tough to swallow without a coupon.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

HallowKitty said:


> Hi Pumpkin Muffin...right there w/u on this year's rankings! If you don't mind me asking, did you have UR baby yet?


Welcome HallowKitty! Might I say, what a fabulous Boney collection you have! I did have my LO, five weeks ago yesterday!  Thank you so very much for asking!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> Scary Poppins and Dead on my Feet. I 'MIGHT' like the Fetch Candy but it's not too promising.
> 
> Oh..well...more money for RG!!


Good choices! Those two are in my top three!


----------



## amuck amuck

Madjoodie said:


> So has anyone else started contacting YC yet to ask about new/active coupons for the preview party? I don't ever receive YC catalogues, so I can't try to play the expired coupon grace period game next weekend.
> 
> But evidently I'm not too proud to beg. I sent my first email to YC today (Chat evidently was too busy to talk to me). Not sure this will get me anywhere, but I figure it never hurts to ask. Every day until Saturday!
> 
> Perhaps I'll even reach out to the CEO by week's end. The steep increase in prices with decrease in Boney Bunch quality over the years is tough to swallow without a coupon.


I will start emailing also. If they take questions for the facebook preview I will ask for coupons then .


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> So has anyone else started contacting YC yet to ask about new/active coupons for the preview party? I don't ever receive YC catalogues, so I can't try to play the expired coupon grace period game next weekend.
> 
> But evidently I'm not too proud to beg. I sent my first email to YC today (Chat evidently was too busy to talk to me). Not sure this will get me anywhere, but I figure it never hurts to ask. Every day until Saturday!
> 
> Perhaps I'll even reach out to the CEO by week's end. The steep increase in prices with decrease in Boney Bunch quality over the years is tough to swallow without a coupon.


I will see, if I can get someone on chat later, to give us a straight answer. Yeah, right, like that ever happens with YC, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Not much else has leaked yet! We usually have a lot more info by now.


From what we have heard, it looks like YC decided to release again, most of their other Halloween items, from last year.  I was hoping for new Steam Punkin pieces, and from what I have seen of the new Sophia items, I am not too impressed. Actually, most of the other new 2016 items, that have been leaked to eBay, I haven't been too thrilled about. Maybe the Candy Corn candle, or the new witch hand? I don't even like the 2016 BABW accessories I have seen online. I guess more of my funds, will be going to toward fall and Christmas decorations, this year.


----------



## Madjoodie

amuck amuck said:


> I will start emailing also. If they take questions for the facebook preview I will ask for coupons then .


Excellent! I'm one of those folks not on FB, so great to have that angle covered.

And FYI, I have exchanged a few emails with YC now. Basically I was told to check back in a few days, as Chat evidently has no info on next promotions after the current $20 off $45 expires on Friday. 

Any predictions about if there will be any new coupons available on Saturday? My guess is something like buy two large candles get one free.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I haven't even received the $20 off $45 coupon. I get coupons in my email all the time, but somehow I missed that one.


----------



## HallowKitty

*Congrats on Baby Pumpkin Muffin*

 Thanks 4 the Kudos as I'm trying to make my Boney collection not as crowded, but hard as limited in display case & china cabinet spaces...maybe time to update to bigger furnishings~unless YC would decide to downsize next year to smaller & less weighing pieces...hey~looks like you definitely need to scoop up a "Scary Poppins" this year as if not, you'll reget getting it later! LOL & Kind Wishes QUOTE=Pumpkin Muffin;1865592]Welcome HallowKitty! Might I say, what a fabulous Boney collection you have! I did have my LO, five weeks ago yesterday!  Thank you so very much for asking! [/QUOTE]


----------



## HallowKitty

I agree w/u as what I've seen of this year's YC Sophia Cat pieces per eBay...not creative like last year w/different costumes, but knowing me~I'll probably try & scoop some them up if they are available directly thru YC as still Black Cat crazy! ...maybe u & I should of contacted YC to discuss Sophia designs as it doesn't take tooooo much "Hallow~imagination"


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunch15 said:


> I haven't even received the $20 off $45 coupon. I get coupons in my email all the time, but somehow I missed that one.


You didn't miss it via email. I think it was attached to the last catalogue (which I never get mailed to me). I asked YC Chat if they could email me that coupon. They were only able to give me the online/phone promo code. Not an actual coupon that I could print to take to the store and ask nicely for the grace period on Saturday.


----------



## Dana Dark

Boneybunch15 said:


> I haven't even received the $20 off $45 coupon. I get coupons in my email all the time, but somehow I missed that one.


I didn't get one either, even in the recent Fall catalog I didn't see a coupon in it. It actually came all banged up. So now I don't even have a coupon to even try on the 27th.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Dana Dark said:


> I didn't get one either, even in the recent Fall catalog I didn't see a coupon in it. It actually came all banged up. So now I don't even have a coupon to even try on the 27th.


It would have been a peelie coupon on the front. It makes me wonder, if someone stole it off the front of your catalog.


----------



## Dana Dark

Madjoodie said:


> Excellent! I'm one of those folks not on FB, so great to have that angle covered.
> 
> And FYI, I have exchanged a few emails with YC now. Basically I was told to check back in a few days, as Chat evidently has no info on next promotions after the current $20 off $45 expires on Friday.
> 
> Any predictions about if there will be any new coupons available on Saturday? My guess is something like buy two large candles get one free.


When I looked back at the first preview announcement for the 27th, at the bottom it says all candles are buy one get one free - so don't forget that sale. So here's hoping it will be a better coupon!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> From what we have heard, it looks like YC decided to release again, most of their other Halloween items, from last year.  I was hoping for new Steam Punkin pieces, and from what I have seen of the new Sophia items, I am not too impressed. Actually, most of the other new 2016 items, that have been leaked to eBay, I haven't been too thrilled about. Maybe the Candy Corn candle, or the new witch hand? I don't even like the 2016 BABW accessories I have seen online. I guess more of my funds, will be going to toward fall and Christmas decorations, this year.


 Right there with you!!! Not much is floating my boat this year. I don't like anything BBW either!


----------



## grandma lise

If I buy any wax the day of the party, its a votive to bring my total up to use a coupon! 

My store is 90 miles away now so I order online. If there's no coupon this year, not sure what I will do. With the exception of Scary Poppins, makes more sense for me to order from Ebay so I can hand pick each piece, that is if paying full price anyway. 

Come on coupon!


----------



## Madjoodie

Dana Dark said:


> When I looked back at the first preview announcement for the 27th, at the bottom it says all candles are buy one get one free - so don't forget that sale. So here's hoping it will be a better coupon!
> 
> Good memory! But now I'm kind of worried that BOGO candle will be the next coupon.  I want to buy Boneys, not candles!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Good choices! Those two are in my top three!


what's the 3rd one?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> what's the 3rd one?


Punch Rockers.  We'll see if I still feel that way, after I see it in person, LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kitty, i finally found of pic of the Boney house that i got at the House of Seven Gables in Salem, Ma.

ETA: this was for sale on the FB Boney Bunch Buy, Sell page...i believe he got over $250 for it. WOWzers!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

so....we're not getting the Sophia crackle glass jar shades this year? That is the only SOphia piece i would like to have.


----------



## grim gravely

wickedwillingwench said:


> so....we're not getting the Sophia crackle glass jar shades this year? That is the only SOphia piece i would like to have.


That hard to find Sophia shade from last year is back this year.


----------



## Boneys80

Maybe I'm wrong but is this the coupon that came with the fall catalog? Because if it is, it says "online coupon" at the bottom. That makes me think they will be able to turn these coupons away because it doesn't say "in-store."
It also makes me think there is no intention of a coupon. Why would they have one that expires the day before the halloween party and then create the same coupon with the same deal the next day? I'd be happy to at least see some kind of discount coupon, whether it be a percent off whole transaction or 30 off 70.. something. For years there was never a worry about needing a 20 off 45.


----------



## Boneys80

Ok.. now I have no clue which one is from the catalog because someone has this one (don't know where she got it)..


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm actually looking at getting more pieces this year than I got last year...
last year I got the boots, Telebone, and the tealight steam punkin. this year I like scary poppins, dead on my feet, look what the cat dragged in, fetch candy, the new witch hand and the candy jar. as far as dimensions go, I'm hoping to display scary poppins and telebone together.... have to wait and see how it looks!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh gloomycatt, what a fun combination. Scary Poppins and Telebone. I like it!


----------



## Spookywolf

I didn't call YC customer service yet, but I did try to call my store again - hoping to catch a different associate or the manager. Got a different sales person but they also said they wouldn't take any expired coupons, even though I told her that other stores were going to take them. She did say that there should be a coupon sent in an email blast just before the launch as that's what YC usually does. I pointed out that they did not do this last year, but I just got dead air at that point, LOL.  I'm not sure if she was just trying to get me off the phone or really knew about a coupon coming out. Like Boneys80 said, we never used to have to worry about coupons, but with the price increases you spend a lot on just a few pieces. The Punch Rockers piece is $29.99 just by itself, and that's not counting the big ticket items like Scary Poppins.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Yes, I asked on chat about a coupon and was told that she didn't know of anything, but there might possibly be a coupon in an email a couple of days before the sale. No real help at all. 

I know the price on the Scary Poppins completely turned me off buying it. It would be nice for a $20 coupon to come out for that day, it would equal one of the lower price pieces. As of right now, I am hoping to get 3, with a coupon, maybe I could get 4.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneys80 said:


> Ok.. now I have no clue which one is from the catalog because someone has this one (don't know where she got it)..
> 
> View attachment 287536


This coupon, was on the catalog I received. I have never seen a coupon attached to a catalog, that was online only? It is probably one of those super duper, rare, misprint coupons, that should sell for big bucks on eBay.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

On another anticlimactic note, I did receive my invite, to the Witches Ball, on Saturday. I actually received two, LOL. I can tell, these were mailed out by my local store. For those of you, who haven't received anything, you are not missing anything. The invite is nearly identical, to the coupon flyer, that is being handed out in stores, right now. There isn't even a note, of what time, my store opens. So, I am still going to have to call them. They really could have saved the cost of the two stamps, or at least let me apply them, to one of my purchases, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunch15 said:


> Yes, I asked on chat about a coupon and was told that she didn't know of anything, but there might possibly be a coupon in an email a couple of days before the sale. No real help at all.
> 
> I know the price on the Scary Poppins completely turned me off buying it. It would be nice for a $20 coupon to come out for that day, it would equal one of the lower price pieces. As of right now, I am hoping to get 3, with a coupon, maybe I could get 4.


We go through this same garbage ever year. By the time YC releases a coupon, people will be in line waiting for their stores to open, or already shopping. Then, when they get the coupon on their phones (that is, if they catch it), they will be treated like criminals, because the associates won't even have been informed, that one is getting released. Such bologna. The reason YC's prices are so high, is to absorb the cost of a coupon. And, they need to quit lollygagging about it. Without one, I simply will not be purchasing as much. And, I am sure, a lot of other people will be doing the same.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> We go through this same garbage ever year. By the time YC releases a coupon, people will be in line waiting for their stores to open, or already shopping. Then, when they get the coupon on their phones (that is, if they catch it), they will be treated like criminals, because the associates won't even have been informed, that one is getting released. Such bologna. The reason YC's prices are so high, is to absorb the cost of a coupon. And, they need to quit lollygagging about it. Without one, I simply will not be purchasing as much. And, I am sure, a lot of other people will be doing the same.


Me and you both, Pumpkin. If they don't produce a coupon I'll have to wait to buy anything, and that will just kill me if I can't even buy one Boney next Saturday.


----------



## Spookywolf

Has anyone really taken stock of how big some of these pieces are this year? I started looking more closely at Punch Rockers and that piece is going to be pretty big - 9" x 5.5" x 7.5". I'm putting it at around the same size as the Diamonds couple was last year. I liked the Diamonds couple but didn't keep it because it was just too chunky and took up too much room (space issues for me.) I might have to see the Punch Rockers piece in person to really tell. I'm curious how much we'll all change our minds on things once we see these things in person. Sometimes I end up liking something more when I see it "live" and sometimes what I thought I'd like just doesn't hit me when it's up close.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

This happened to me last year. I thought for sure, I would be getting Deadly Diva and Diamonds. After seeing them in person, I promptly changed my tune. Except for Scary Poppins, I more than likely, will not be ordering any pieces, that will be available in store. We all know, that the sample pieces, usually look far better, than what actually is produced, these days. Nevertheless, I am hoping to be pleasantly surprised, this year. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Me and you both, Pumpkin. If they don't produce a coupon I'll have to wait to buy anything, and that will just kill me if I can't even buy one Boney next Saturday.


I hear you! I really, really need a coupon, this year. With a newborn, amongst other things, I simply don't have the funds right now. I am not sweating it too much, since I will be fine, if the Scary Poppins piece works out. After all, last year, most Boneys wound up in the clearance bin, eventually, LOL. And, I still didn't buy them.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm so on the fence about Scary Poppins - again because of how big it is. I have a feeling I'm going to fall in love with it when I see it, but that $60 price tag tends to make me put my brakes on. I made an exception when Pet Cemetery came out, but that one really, really called out to me. I hate paying that much money for Boneys, but it does seem to be the trend with Yankee now. I swear they're making these pieces bigger, just so they can charge more. I'd like them so much better if they were smaller. And some of the past pieces would be SO adorable in miniature size.


----------



## grim gravely

At this point it's no coupon, no halloween items for me. I'm not going to spend full price for anything this year. Sadly, there isn't anything that I really need to have. Last year I really wanted to make sure i was able to grab bone booth. This year Scary poppins seems to be the piece to get but the size and the price, along with the writing on it is making it easier to pass if there isn't a coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

My "must have" Boney this year is Dead On My Feet. I will forever see Elizabeth Bennet from Pride & Prejudice now when I look at it (thanks Amuck Amuck! ) I just wish this piece was in the store so I could choose which one I like. I just don't get the thinking process behind which pieces are online only and which are available in store. I thought maybe Pet Cemetery was online because of how big it was and the cost to ship to the stores, but Scary Poppins looks to be even bigger and that one they're stocking in retail.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am a little afraid of what the pieces will look like when I get them, since right now I am only planning on ordering online. I have to wonder if they put the best pieces in the stores and leave the worst for online, but unless they take all of them out of the boxes, which I doubt, I wouldn't think that could be the case. 

As of right now, the Boos bus is my go to piece because I have been wanting a vehicle piece, The taxi and Boney and Clyde are so expensive on Ebay. I am not really interested in the limo because of the size and the hearse is hard to find, not to mention really expensive.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i WILL pay full price for Scary Poppins and Dead on My Feet and the Sophia shade but that's it. I will hope for a coupon..but...did y'all ever think that they are priced so high because of the coupons? And without the coupons that everyone sweats over, they'd be a reasonable(r) price? Jus sayin...

anyway...again...more money for RG for me.


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> i WILL pay full price for Scary Poppins and Dead on My Feet and the Sophia shade but that's it. I will hope for a coupon..but...did y'all ever think that they are priced so high because of the coupons? And without the coupons that everyone sweats over, they'd be a reasonable(r) price? Jus sayin...
> 
> anyway...again...more money for RG for me.


What is RG?


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> i WILL pay full price for Scary Poppins and Dead on My Feet and the Sophia shade but that's it. I will hope for a coupon..but...did y'all ever think that they are priced so high because of the coupons? And without the coupons that everyone sweats over, they'd be a reasonable(r) price? Jus sayin...
> 
> anyway...again...more money for RG for me.


I wish I had the money to pay full price but I just don't. I'm sure they've bumped the price to adjust for the coupon use, but that's even more reason why I now have to have one to afford anything. 

I'd never heard of Roger's Gardens until you mentioned it, but the google images look amazing. It looks like the kind of place you'll have a blast in. You'll have to post some pics of your trip when you get back.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunch15 said:


> I am a little afraid of what the pieces will look like when I get them, since right now I am only planning on ordering online. I have to wonder if they put the best pieces in the stores and leave the worst for online, but unless they take all of them out of the boxes, which I doubt, I wouldn't think that could be the case.
> 
> As of right now, the Boos bus is my go to piece because I have been wanting a vehicle piece, The taxi and Boney and Clyde are so expensive on Ebay. I am not really interested in the limo because of the size and the hearse is hard to find, not to mention really expensive.


I've had some really good pieces from online orders, and then some that were not so hot. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to why some pieces are painted so much worse than others. People really had trouble getting a good Crazy Cat Lady last year if I recall. But since Dead On My Feet is only available online I'm going to have to spin the roulette wheel and see what I get. If I didn't already have a ton of Boneys, I'd like the Boos Bus. As Grandma Lise pointed out, that one has a two-tone paint that we haven't seen before. Here's hoping we all get good pieces this year!


----------



## ceo418

I'll probably go for "Look what the cat dragged in" online and risk holding off on "Cat nap" to see what happens with that piece. Then I'll go to the store and see what they have available there. Since I was already able to purchase the Sophia martini glass tealight holder at Hallmark, my main purpose at the store would be to look at Bone Appetit and smell the new scents, and possibly pick up the cookie jar/candle holder if they have some there.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Anyone know the price of the Foggy Woods piece that some are saying will be on sale this year again? I LOVE how that looks and will be picking one up for sure if it's available. Thanks


----------



## Spookywolf

thisdougsforu said:


> Anyone know the price of the Foggy Woods piece that some are saying will be on sale this year again? I LOVE how that looks and will be picking one up for sure if it's available. Thanks


I haven't seen the regular Halloween merchandise for Yankee yet this year, but last year the Foggy Night's piece went for $29.99.


----------



## Spookywolf

ceo418 said:


> I'll probably go for "Look what the cat dragged in" online and risk holding off on "Cat nap" to see what happens with that piece. Then I'll go to the store and see what they have available there. Since I was already able to purchase the Sophia martini glass tealight holder at Hallmark, my main purpose at the store would be to look at Bone Appetit and smell the new scents, and possibly pick up the cookie jar/candle holder if they have some there.


I might go to the store anyway on Saturday, coupon or not, just to look around. But that's so dangerous for me, because I tend to buy on impulse and can quickly get in trouble.  I want to check out the Black Magic candle too and Forbidden Apple and the other yummy Fall/Halloween scents. And btw, if I forgot to welcome you to the thread, then please excuse me. We've had a lot of excitement lately with the release of the pics of new Boneys. Now if we can just get some sneak peeks of the other Halloween goodness.


----------



## grandma lise

I'd really like to get Foggy Nights. Need to find more things to sell. Continuing to hold out hope for a coupon...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> What is RG?


Roger's Gardens in Southern California...my dream halloween destination.

http://rogersgardens.com/halloween-2014/


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> I'd never heard of Roger's Gardens until you mentioned it, but the google images look amazing. It looks like the kind of place you'll have a blast in. You'll have to post some pics of your trip when you get back.


ii'm pretty sure i learned about RG on these boards as I am not from California myself. 

I can't wait to see what they have...the theme this year is 'Grimm Tales'. I will take tons of pics but RG is very good about putting images up.


----------



## lisa48317

Oh man - I'm not going to make it to the store for the party this year! I usually get free-rein to shop since my birthday is the 29th and my hubby is lousy at gift-shopping. But my sister invited us camping, and I didn't even think about what weekend it is! 

So I'll be sitting up in BFE northern Michigan with my phone trying to order at least the police one!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Rogers Garden looks like some of the shops in Old Town Spring close to where I live. I love shops like that.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lisa, i sent you a PM.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> Rogers Garden looks like some of the shops in Old Town Spring close to where I live. I love shops like that.


um...where is this Old Town Spring of which you speak? 

My man friend said to me today...'you're not REALLY going to California to go Halloween shopping, are you?' We've been friends 10 years...you'd think he'd know me better.


----------



## weenbaby

Ugh I wish dead on my feet wasn't an online exclusive. All I want is that $15 candle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> um...where is this Old Town Spring of which you speak?
> 
> My man friend said to me today...'you're not REALLY going to California to go Halloween shopping, are you?' We've been friends 10 years...you'd think he'd know me better.


It's in Spring, Texas. None of the shops are exclusively Halloween merchandise, but they do stock a lot of cool halloween decor in the fall.


----------



## HallowKitty

Hi...if you don't mind me asking, can you tell me which Hallmark store you ourchased your Sophia martini glass & what the retail price is as on ebay they are pricey...Meow Thanks, QUOTE=ceo418;1865847]I'll probably go for "Look what the cat dragged in" online and risk holding off on "Cat nap" to see what happens with that piece. Then I'll go to the store and see what they have available there. Since I was already able to purchase the Sophia martini glass tealight holder at Hallmark, my main purpose at the store would be to look at Bone Appetit and smell the new scents, and possibly pick up the cookie jar/candle holder if they have some there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HallowKitty

Ps...u & me are "new meows" to this thread...A meow welcome & best meows!!


----------



## HallowKitty

wickedwillingwench said:


> um...where is this Old Town Spring of which you speak?
> 
> My man friend said to me today...'you're not REALLY going to California to go Halloween shopping, are you?' We've been friends 10 years...you'd think he'd know me better.


I would make the trip with you to "Hallowshop" as could shop for "Hallows" 24/7, but might end up divorced...hehe...hubby & I married on Halloween 2012 due to the Boney inspiration as hubby still doesn't get me completely yet, but I shouldn't complain as its "a marriage 2 die 4".......


----------



## Dana Dark

Boneybunch15 said:


> Rogers Garden looks like some of the shops in Old Town Spring close to where I live. I love shops like that.


You must be in or near Houston as I am ?


----------



## HallowKitty

That's exactly what I'm thinking Spookywolf...the newer pieces keep getting bigger & heavier as YC gets greedier in justifying higher price 4 bigger pieces...what ever happened to the small boney jar clingers(mr bones & batty bones...) along with those mini ornaments? Guess "they don't wanna waste their Boney time" sad 2 say as we all would love a surge in "baby-size" new pieces!!


----------



## HallowKitty

Spookywolf said:


> I'm so on the fence about Scary Poppins - again because of how big it is. I have a feeling I'm going to fall in love with it when I see it, but that $60 price tag tends to make me put my brakes on. I made an exception when Pet Cemetery came out, but that one really, really called out to me. I hate paying that much money for Boneys, but it does seem to be the trend with Yankee now. I swear they're making these pieces bigger, just so they can charge more. I'd like them so much better if they were smaller. And some of the past pieces would be SO adorable in miniature size.


Right there w/u Spookywolf...."Pet Cemetary" is my overall favorite piece in my collection outside of the 2008 Boneys due 2 their better quality construction


----------



## Boneybunch15

Dana Dark said:


> You must be in or near Houston as I am ?


Yep, about 40 miles north.


----------



## ceo418

HallowKitty said:


> Hi...if you don't mind me asking, can you tell me which Hallmark store you ourchased your Sophia martini glass & what the retail price is as on ebay they are pricey...Meow Thanks, QUOTE=ceo418;1865847]I'll probably go for "Look what the cat dragged in" online and risk holding off on "Cat nap" to see what happens with that piece. Then I'll go to the store and see what they have available there. Since I was already able to purchase the Sophia martini glass tealight holder at Hallmark, my main purpose at the store would be to look at Bone Appetit and smell the new scents, and possibly pick up the cookie jar/candle holder if they have some there.


[/QUOTE]

I purchased it at the Quaker Bridge Mall in Lawrence, NJ. The price was 21.99.


----------



## HallowKitty

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> This coupon, was on the catalog I received. I have never seen a coupon attached to a catalog, that was online only? It is probably one of those super duper, rare, misprint coupons, that should sell for big bucks on eBay.


I saw this coupon on eBay & if you post the "coupon code" to us here, I think we all should try it during the "wee-vigil" early online purchases on Aug26-27 as it just might slip thru the YC system as that 20 off $45 is the best 4 now we can hope for.....are you thinking the same? PLMK either way...THANX


----------



## HallowKitty

I purchased it at the Quaker Bridge Mall in Lawrence, NJ. The price was 21.99.[/QUOTE]

Thank you ceo418....I'm in eastern PA so I definitely will check out our local Hallmarks around the area


----------



## Boneybunch15

HallowKitty said:


> I saw this coupon on eBay & if you post the "coupon code" to us here, I think we all should try it during the "wee-vigil" early online purchases on Aug26-27 as it just might slip thru the YC system as that 20 off $45 is the best 4 now we can hope for.....are you thinking the same? PLMK either way...THANX


I wrote the code down and will definitely try it.


----------



## HallowKitty

Boneybunch15 said:


> I wrote the code down and will definitely try it.


Boneybunch15....Can you post the online code as only have the CATS216 code which may not go thru on our "vigil eve"? Thank you


----------



## Boneybunch15

HallowKitty said:


> Boneybunch15....Can you post the online code as only have the CATS216 code which may not go thru on our "vigil eve"? Thank you


CATS216 is the only code I have too.


----------



## sanura03

Hey guys! What'd I miss?
Oh, everything lol.
We're in a financial bind this year so I probably won't be getting any Boneys, especially if there's no coupon, which is why I haven't been around much, it makes me sad haha. And now I have to ask myself if I love any new piece more than the older ones I parted with, so that's a high bar to clear. I do love Scary Poppins but I won't be able to get her on release day and I'm sure she'll sell out immediately like Pet Cemetery did the year it came out.
I do kind of like Punch Rockers, but I'm fairly certain that one will be around for a while online.


----------



## grandma lise

Sanura03 good to see you here today. 

We're still struggling financially so still not sure if I'll order on Saturday, or later. The paint quality of this year's pieces will factor into my decision too.Your post got me to thinking...

Which Boney Bunch pieces do you all think will sell out Saturday and in the days post party?


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Sanura03 good to see you here today.
> 
> We're still struggling financially so still not sure if I'll order on Saturday, or later. The paint quality of this year's pieces will factor into my decision too.Your post got me to thinking...
> 
> Which Boney Bunch pieces do you all think will sell out Saturday and in the days post party?


I'm betting Scary Poppins sells out the first day. Maybe Pet Cemetery too, depending on how many they made. Other than that it might be the small pieces that they Ebay vultures can buy in bulk, like the jar topper, like we saw last year when Booze Hound was inexplicably the first to go lol.


----------



## Nstope

That's hard to say, as we all thought Booze Hound was going to be around for a while last year, and I think it was the first one sold out? Correct me if I am wrong. 

I believe Scary Poppins is going to sell out, but it is in store and online, so there might be plenty of them. Also I have a feeling Pet Cemetary will sell out again pretty fast.


----------



## sanura03

I'm actually sitting here almost in tears contemplating parting with my uncle Vlad and aunt Hilda 09 pieces. How do pieces of ceramic hold such sway over us?


----------



## Spookywolf

I wish someone would leak pics of the other Halloween goodies from Yankee's catalog. I'd like to know what I'm up against before I walk into the store on Saturday.


----------



## Nstope

Haha I think we responded at the same time. Lol


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> I'm actually sitting here almost in tears contemplating parting with my uncle Vlad and aunt Hilda 09 pieces. How do pieces of ceramic hold such sway over us?


Hi sanura! If you've whittled down your collection considerably - which it sounds like you have - then why don't you hang onto the few pieces that have meaning for you? No need to sell the whole thing.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Sanura03 good to see you here today.
> 
> We're still struggling financially so still not sure if I'll order on Saturday, or later. The paint quality of this year's pieces will factor into my decision too.Your post got me to thinking...
> 
> Which Boney Bunch pieces do you all think will sell out Saturday and in the days post party?


I wonder about Scary Poppins selling fast, only because of the hefty price tag. But it might, who knows.  I'm betting Dead on My Feet goes fast, but then again I'm partial to that one.  And though it's not a Boney item, I'd put down money on the Ghosts selling out within a day or two.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Sanura03 good to see you here today.
> 
> We're still struggling financially so still not sure if I'll order on Saturday, or later. The paint quality of this year's pieces will factor into my decision too.Your post got me to thinking...
> 
> Which Boney Bunch pieces do you all think will sell out Saturday and in the days post party?


Unless there are a slew of Pet Cemetery pieces, I bet that one and Scary Poppins will be gone, in a flash. As for the others, who knows? I think Dead on My Feet is an online exclusive? And, Party Crashers? Maybe the Boos Bus, for those VW lovers out ther? There is a possibility, those could go, too. I bet, if YC has any other new Steam Punkin, witch, raven pieces, etc., that those are more likely to fly out, than the Boneys, this year.


----------



## grim gravely

Without knowing any of the prices of the non boney bunch items, it's hard to plan my online and in store purchases. I'm hoping that we get a last minute coupon again but who knows. My store was nice enough to grab the $20 off $45 coupon from their register and handed it to me. They said to try and use Saturday and see what happens. I guess it really comes down to what you store will allow if there isn't a new coupon. 
Yesterday i went to the other yankee store in town and they were trying to sell me those summer candles that are on sale right now. She told me that there was a coupon that expired Sunday but technically there was a one day grace period and she would allow it. I asked if she would allow the one day grace on the coupon for Saturday and she flat out said no. I guess they pick and choose what they want to do. If there is no coupon Saturday, I'll just order the pieces I want that are online exclusive and try to use the expired coupon at the store. If they won't allow it, then I won't get anything until there is a coupon.


----------



## Dana Dark

Spookywolf said:


> I wish someone would leak pics of the other Halloween goodies from Yankee's catalog. I'd like to know what I'm up against before I walk into the store on Saturday.


Agree! I know I want the witch hand and something for my daughter to pick out. A friend keeps saying that the catalog says they will unveil more Boney's at the store but I thought we counted 16 already ???


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> Which Boney Bunch pieces do you all think will sell out Saturday and in the days post party?


I could be wrong (and probably am, LOL!) but I'm thinking the first Boneys to sell out might be Scary Poppins, Cat Nap, Dead On My Feet, and Pet Cemetery. Personally, the ones I'm most excited to get is Scary Poppins and Dead On My Feet, with Cat Nap a 3rd possibility on my "maybe" list. On a non-boney note I really hope to also get a Foggy Night candle holder this time around. I'm still kicking myself over not getting one last year


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> I could be wrong (and probably am, LOL!) but I'm thinking the first Boneys to sell out might be Scary Poppins, Cat Nap, Dead On My Feet, and Pet Cemetery. Personally, the ones I'm most excited to get is Scary Poppins and Dead On My Feet, with Cat Nap a 3rd possibility on my "maybe" list. On a non-boney note I really hope to also get a Foggy Night candle holder this time around. I'm still kicking myself over not getting one last year


You definitely want to get Foggy Nights this year. It still is my favorite non-Boney piece from last year, and well worth the money.


----------



## Shadowbat

So, the kids and I were out at the mall this evening and they wanted to go into YK and find out if they were actually going to have anything special on Saturday. The answer? NO. According to the manager on duty, they were told that they were allowed to witch hats, but no full costumes. No contests or giveaways or refreshments. A couple other shopper overheard this and they had the same reaction as we did. Disgust. Not sure what good It will do, but I am making my thoughts on this known to YK directly. The launch party has been a tradition for the girls and I for 5 years, now, they don't even want to go.


----------



## Spookywolf

Shadowbat said:


> So, the kids and I were out at the mall this evening and they wanted to go into YK and find out if they were actually going to have anything special on Saturday. The answer? NO. According to the manager on duty, they were told that they were allowed to witch hats, but no full costumes. No contests or giveaways or refreshments. A couple other shopper overheard this and they had the same reaction as we did. Disgust. Not sure what good It will do, but I am making my thoughts on this known to YK directly. The launch party has been a tradition for the girls and I for 5 years, now, they don't even want to go.


I think you should, Shadowbat. Way to take all the fun out of it, Yankee.


----------



## Shadowbat

Spookywolf said:


> I think you should, Shadowbat. Way to take all the fun out of it, Yankee.


I did. We'll see if I get a response.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Shadowbat said:


> So, the kids and I were out at the mall this evening and they wanted to go into YK and find out if they were actually going to have anything special on Saturday. The answer? NO. According to the manager on duty, they were told that they were allowed to witch hats, but no full costumes. No contests or giveaways or refreshments. A couple other shopper overheard this and they had the same reaction as we did. Disgust. Not sure what good It will do, but I am making my thoughts on this known to YK directly. The launch party has been a tradition for the girls and I for 5 years, now, they don't even want to go.


It's like YC is deliberately trying to sabotage their Halloween sales!  Weren't they bought by Rubbermaid? It's fitting, because I think the CEO's brains, have gone soft.


----------



## HallowKitty

*YC This Saturday-8/27 BB Premiere Day*

:Shadowbat: I called 2 of our local YC stores today & both stores told me that YC Headquarters in Deerfield, MA has not announced yet the "total scoop" about Saturday's "supposed" party procedures/instructions ...both managers I talked to told me headquarters would release to them the "supposed" last minute party details before Friday's closing & told them there will be last party day promotions & special procedures given.....to me this is possibly true, but hard to believe at this point w/the "new company" ideas. I used to work moons ago for 1 of these YC stores as a temp seasonal hire & YC was always playing "whisper down the alley" back then...so tell your girls, there's still hope as I will update us on Friday eve w/my latest YC contacts...as seriously "kinda ticked off" w/all the pre-party BS this year from YC...ttul
=Shadowbat;1866549]So, the kids and I were out at the mall this evening and they wanted to go into YK and find out if they were actually going to have anything special on Saturday. The answer? NO. According to the manager on duty, they were told that they were allowed to witch hats, but no full costumes. No contests or giveaways or refreshments. A couple other shopper overheard this and they had the same reaction as we did. Disgust. Not sure what good It will do, but I am making my thoughts on this known to YK directly. The launch party has been a tradition for the girls and I for 5 years, now, they don't even want to go.[/QUOTE]


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> I'm actually sitting here almost in tears contemplating parting with my uncle Vlad and aunt Hilda 09 pieces. How do pieces of ceramic hold such sway over us?


Sanura03, those are two of my favorite pieces too...









A good year.


----------



## grandma lise

As for buying strategies this year, I think I'm going to make a plan A, B, and C and wait out Yankee Candle's decision making process. We'll know more Saturday morning regarding coupons and quality. As much as I'd like those two ghost tea light holders, I want Foggy Nights more. If the ghosts sell out first day, they'll bring them back next year. That seems to be how YC rolls these days.


----------



## grim gravely

Not to get off topic but BBW is also release a ceramic ghost holder this year. It's really the next best thing if yankee sells out on the first day. You can findeed a picture of that ghost on their website. I wonder if the ghosts will be available at yankee retailers like bed bath and beyond. It's strange that yankee makes so many of their pieces online exclusives. I think cat nap could go with the eternal slumber, wake the dead, rest in pieces and boo!


----------



## Hell Harpy

Does anyone know what time the YK FB sneak peek is going to take place tomorrow? I'm hoping to glimpse the other Halloween offerings for this year now that we know what the Boneys are.


----------



## grandma lise

Hell Harpy said:


> Does anyone know what time the YK FB sneak peek is going to take place tomorrow? I'm hoping to glimpse the other Halloween offerings for this year now that we know what the Boneys are.


I'd like to know too. I went onto their Facebook page this morning. There's no mention of it for tomorrow so far. Someone asked yesterday afternoon, and a few others have since asked, but there's been no response from Yankee Candle.

On August 5th, during Tyler's Facebook Page Live interview with Hope Margala, CEO of Yankee Candle, Tyler stated "On August 25th we're going to be doing an exclusive Facebook Page Live. We're going to reveal them all to you before the 27th." https://www.facebook.com/The-Yankee-Candle-Company-39925915994/

Can someone who's active on Facebook click on this link, then scroll down and click on "See Discussion" to see what's being said... https://www.facebook.com/events/1760506107557706/?active_tab=highlights I tried but no able to see it. 

Thanks!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks grim gravely for mentioning the Bath and Body Works ceramic ghost holder. I like porcelain for it's glow, but for those who like BBW's bright Halloween colors, this year's ghost is a "must have"!

Cat Nap is a fun piece. I like that she's resting with the cats in a recliner. Nice to have a new piece of furniture.


----------



## Mourning Glory

This year is going to be the first year that I won't put out every boney I own. I have almost the entire collection and finding the time and space has gotten overwhelming. I'm going to make smaller displays this year and incorporate my poor neglected non boney decorations. This will also make Saturday much easier for me if there is no coupon since I am scaling back. (Though I would be more inclined to buy them all if there is a coupon, YC *cough cough*)

I found this little guy a boutique shop near me. Its little legs are bendable, and the fact that it's a steam punk spider got the wheels in my head turning (pun intended). I'm thinking of pairing him with the boney spider pieces and my steam punk pieces which means I'll need the big steam punkin if it's re-released.


----------



## Spookywolf

Grim brings up a good point. The real down-side to Yankee pushing back their preview party til the end of August is that now they're competing with B&BW's Halloween items also coming out this weekend. The early August date always worked out better for me and gave me an extra paycheck or two in between. The way it is now, I'll have to split my funds between the two, so that means less spending at YC than if they'd released sooner.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> This year is going to be the first year that I won't put out every boney I own. I have almost the entire collection and finding the time and space has gotten overwhelming. I'm going to make smaller displays this year and incorporate my poor neglected non boney decorations. This will also make Saturday much easier for me if there is no coupon since I am scaling back. (Though I would be more inclined to buy them all if there is a coupon, YC *cough cough*)
> 
> I found this little guy a boutique shop near me. Its little legs are bendable, and the fact that it's a steam punk spider got the wheels in my head turning (pun intended). I'm thinking of pairing him with the boney spider pieces and my steam punk pieces which means I'll need the big steam punkin if it's re-released.


He's adorable!


----------



## Spookywolf

I can't believe it's only 3 days til the preview party and we still have no leaked pics of the other Halloween goodies from the catalog. This has to be some kind of record. I'm ready to start offering bribes!


----------



## grim gravely

I'm picking up the ghost and the haunted house luminary tomorrow from bath and body works. That leaves me with less funds for yankee like Spookywolf mentioned. I won't be going crazy at yankee this year because of the lack of coupon and increase in prices. The lack of early sleek previews does not help them either.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I can't believe it's only 3 days til the preview party and we still have no leaked pics of the other Halloween goodies from the catalog. This has to be some kind of record. I'm ready to start offering bribes!


I tried to help as much as I could by mentioning what's coming back this year. I couldn't get pictures or prices but hopefully it helped a bit. I thought by now we would have something...pictures, sneek peaks...something!!! I still would like to know prices so I can plan what I'm gonna do.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely are you getting the ceramic or metal haunted house? Both are really nice.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> This year is going to be the first year that I won't put out every boney I own. I have almost the entire collection and finding the time and space has gotten overwhelming. I'm going to make smaller displays this year and incorporate my poor neglected non boney decorations. This will also make Saturday much easier for me if there is no coupon since I am scaling back. (Though I would be more inclined to buy them all if there is a coupon, YC *cough cough*)
> 
> I found this little guy a boutique shop near me. Its little legs are bendable, and the fact that it's a steam punk spider got the wheels in my head turning (pun intended). I'm thinking of pairing him with the boney spider pieces and my steam punk pieces which means I'll need the big steam punkin if it's re-released.


Was there a brand, on this cutie? I love him!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Grim brings up a good point. The real down-side to Yankee pushing back their preview party til the end of August is that now they're competing with B&BW's Halloween items also coming out this weekend. The early August date always worked out better for me and gave me an extra paycheck or two in between. The way it is now, I'll have to split my funds between the two, so that means less spending at YC than if they'd released sooner.


I feel fortunate, this year. I do not like much of what BABW has accessory wise, which makes things a lot easier for me. Usually BABW wins. EASILY. I bet Christmas will be another story, LOL. They put a hurting on me, every year!


----------



## Shadowbat

Have to say, this has been the most underwhelming Boney season. Ive noticed a couple of our "Boney " posters didn't even come back this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm getting the B&BW haunted house wallflower and maybe the soap holder, plus I need candles for gifts...and for me.  (Anyone know of a good B&BW coupon?) So I'm putting a serious dent into my funds for any Yankee shopping. Without knowing what else they may be offering, or the prices, it makes it impossible to make a buying plan for Yankee.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> grim gravely are you getting the ceramic or metal haunted house? Both are really nice.


I purchased the metal house last year and I feel this year's version is very similar and does not justify spending another $60 for a similar house. I'm a collector of the ceramic houses and love this year's version. I don't like the $80 price tag but it reminds me of the Slatkin era houses. They could easily make figurines that could fit in with the boney bunches if they wanted to really give yankee some competition. However, I don't think they want to go that route. That Dracula and witch could easily fit in the boney world if they were a little more on scale with them.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> I'm getting the B&BW haunted house wallflower and maybe the soap holder, plus I need candles for gifts...and for me.  (Anyone know of a good B&BW coupon?) So I'm putting a serious dent into my funds for any Yankee shopping. Without knowing what else they may be offering, or the prices, it makes it impossible to make a buying plan for Yankee.


I had a 20% coupon around the house somewhere but can't find it now, I think I threw a bunch away last week. Now I need one...ugh!!! Come on mystery coupon.


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I feel fortunate, this year. I do not like much of what BABW has accessory wise, which makes things a lot easier for me. Usually BABW wins. EASILY. I bet Christmas will be another story, LOL. They put a hurting on me, every year!


I'm never crazy about Yankees Christmas offerings. The best items are usually online exclusives and I'm never crazy about what they have in stores.


----------



## Spookywolf

grim gravely said:


> I had a 20% coupon around the house somewhere but can't find it now, I think I threw a bunch away last week. Now I need one...ugh!!! Come on mystery coupon.


Do they typically send these via email, Grim? I've never seen a mystery coupon, but I just signed up for emails.


----------



## thisdougsforu

whoops, nevermind


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Do they typically send these via email, Grim? I've never seen a mystery coupon, but I just signed up for emails.


Mystery coupon is usually sent through email but if you watch the Facebook groups, someone always shares their 40% off coupon. I usually end up with a 20%. That's why I check facebook. Lol


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> I had a 20% coupon around the house somewhere but can't find it now, I think I threw a bunch away last week. Now I need one...ugh!!! Come on mystery coupon.


I'm waiting for the mystery coupon to get the ceramic house. That's a hefty price tag. If anyone gets the 40% please take a screen shot and post. I will do the same if I end up with a 40.


----------



## Spookywolf

This was posted on Boney Bunch Love Facebook.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> This was posted on Boney Bunch Love Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 288961


I wonder if you get anything for dressing up. It doesn't sound like it


----------



## Mourning Glory

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Was there a brand, on this cutie? I love him!


RAZ Imports Inc


----------



## grim gravely

I got the call for the party Saturday and the girl at yankee told me there were "11" new boney bunches and qualities were very limited. It would be nice if yankee had some surprises for us like the ornaments or the skeleton clingers but the way things are going, I doubt it.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> I wonder if you get anything for dressing up. It doesn't sound like it


It's used to be if you came when the store opened, you didn't get anything. You had to wait every hour for the raffle. At least that was how it worked at my store. Early buyers got nothing and yankee would pull mall shoppers into the store just for the raffle, decreasing the chances of winning. I doubt they will give anything away just for dressing up but I could be wrong.


----------



## HallowKitty

*BBW Current Coupons*

BBW's Haunted house items are neat this year, but am still partial 2 last year's BBW as the "black cat" images rule...meow! Here's 2 BBW coupons I scrounged up as ruffling thru my purse..LOL=Spookywolf;1868649]I'm getting the B&BW haunted house wallflower and maybe the soap holder, plus I need candles for gifts...and for me.  (Anyone know of a good B&BW coupon?) So I'm putting a serious dent into my funds for any Yankee shopping. Without knowing what else they may be offering, or the prices, it makes it impossible to make a buying plan for Yankee.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mourning Glory

grim gravely said:


> It's used to be if you came when the store opened, you didn't get anything. You had to wait every hour for the raffle. At least that was how it worked at my store. Early buyers got nothing and yankee would pull mall shoppers into the store just for the raffle, decreasing the chances of winning. I doubt they will give anything away just for dressing up but I could be wrong.


I think the promotion last year was that you got a free plug in refill or votive maybe? I know there was some kind of advantage because my cranky store was going to agrue that I wasn't in costume when I had a skeleton shirt on. I couldn't catch a break last year!


----------



## HallowKitty

We can only hope YC gets their brains intact w/bringing out smaller 'teezer' BB pieces, but I agree as slim,slim change of seeing this on Saturday as "big buck" items rule...


grim gravely said:


> I got the call for the party Saturday and the girl at yankee told me there were "11" new boney bunches and qualities were very limited. It would be nice if yankee had some surprises for us like the ornaments or the skeleton clingers but the way things are going, I doubt it.


----------



## grim gravely

HallowKitty said:


> BBW's Haunted house items are neat this year, but am still partial 2 last year's BBW as the "black cat" images rule...meow! Here's 2 BBW coupons I scrounged up as ruffling thru my purse..LOL=Spookywolf;1868649]I'm getting the B&BW haunted house wallflower and maybe the soap holder, plus I need candles for gifts...and for me.  (Anyone know of a good B&BW coupon?) So I'm putting a serious dent into my funds for any Yankee shopping. Without knowing what else they may be offering, or the prices, it makes it impossible to make a buying plan for Yankee.


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for posting the current 20% off coupon. That's the one I have around the house somewhere. There is also a 10 off 30 coupon that is still current.


----------



## grandma lise

Over the years, I've picked up some nice pieces from RAZ Imports. Did you see the ornaments too Mourning Glory? http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAZ-Imports...934147?hash=item5689506283:g:aBgAAOSwuzRXdasI

I've been waiting, waiting to see the rest of the Yankee Candle Halloween collection, and am visiting TJMaxx and Marshalls every day in hope of getting first pick of the Shiny Brite Halloween ornaments.

I should stop by our local home decor store have a look around tomorrow for a nice little pick me up.


----------



## HallowKitty

Mourning Glory said:


> I think the promotion last year was that you got a free plug in refill or votive maybe? I know there was some kind of advantage because my cranky store was going to agrue that I wasn't in costume when I had a skeleton shirt on. I couldn't catch a break last year!


Last year YC gave out Home Fragrance small bead jars with "costume dress" up purchase...& also a small votive candle if I recall...a free plug would be nice, but don't count on it as new company may "bone us all" this year


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Over the years, I've picked up some nice pieces from RAZ Imports. Did you see the ornaments Mourning Glory too? http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAZ-Imports...934147?hash=item5689506283:g:aBgAAOSwuzRXdasI
> 
> I should stop by our local home decor store have a look around tomorrow.


I just saw them a little bit ago, and they are adorable. I was trying to search for the spider to help PM out (with no luck) and came across them. I need to stay strong and save my money for YC and BBW. Ornaments are my weakness!


----------



## Mourning Glory

HallowKitty said:


> Last year YC gave out Home Fragrance small bead jars with "costume dress" up purchase...


That's what it was. Thanks! If there isnt going to be a coupon, give us some kind of incentive other than get it before it sells out.


----------



## HallowKitty

*RAZ Imports Halloween items*

RAZ imports always comes out w/awesome Halloween items, but hard 2 find dealers who carry their products...we always found these items at smaller, specialized gift shops that carried "primitive folk seasonal decor" or specialty garden/greenhouse stores...check out PIER 1 Imports too...as they always come out with the coolest ornaments every year
...ps..Loving that "steam~pumping" spider!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gloomycatt

still trying to decide if I'm going to the release on Saturday or not...if I knew it would be fun I'd wait in line for the doors to open! trying to decide which store to try also. I've gone to 2 Milwaukee area stores in the past, but the closest store to me is a tiny one in Janesville, running the risk of lower quantities if I go there. 
I do like some of the bbw offerings this year, they sent a Halloween email out today


----------



## HallowKitty

gloomycatt said:


> still trying to decide if I'm going to the release on Saturday or not...if I knew it would be fun I'd wait in line for the doors to open! trying to decide which store to try also. I've gone to 2 Milwaukee area stores in the past, but the closest store to me is a tiny one in Janesville, running the risk of lower quantities if I go there.
> I do like some of the bbw offerings this year, they sent a Halloween email out today


You gotta go 2 at least check it out, gloomycatt as they-YC might surprise us after all...Got BBW's email today too...so I'll be checking their store out this week


----------



## gloomycatt

I'll for sure be on the thread for our midnight vigil!


----------



## HallowKitty

Mourning Glory~~check out PIER 1 Imports for ornaments as they always have different "killer" ones every year


----------



## HallowKitty

Grim gravely...found it! Here's the 10 off $30 current BBW


----------



## Dana Dark

grandma lise said:


> Over the years, I've picked up some nice pieces from RAZ Imports. Did you see the ornaments too Mourning Glory? http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAZ-Imports...934147?hash=item5689506283:g:aBgAAOSwuzRXdasI
> 
> I've been waiting, waiting to see the rest of the Yankee Candle Halloween collection, and am visiting TJMaxx and Marshalls every day in hope of getting first pick of the Shiny Brite Halloween ornaments.
> 
> I should stop by our local home decor store have a look around tomorrow for a nice little pick me up.


I saw 3 awesome Shiny Brite Halloween ornament sets at Home Goods - I can post the pics if you need me to!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Dana Dark. It's okay. We don't have a Home Goods here. There was a rumor we were getting one, but didn't happen. Your post inspires me to keep checking!

Hoping, hoping they'll begin to appear in our TJMaxx and Marshalls soon. They're getting a couple of new things in each day. I just need to keep checking.


----------



## Boneybunch15

gloomycatt said:


> still trying to decide if I'm going to the release on Saturday or not...if I knew it would be fun I'd wait in line for the doors to open! trying to decide which store to try also. I've gone to 2 Milwaukee area stores in the past, but the closest store to me is a tiny one in Janesville, running the risk of lower quantities if I go there.
> I do like some of the bbw offerings this year, they sent a Halloween email out today


I was thinking of going, but I screwed up my knee slipping down in a restaurant Monday. It's going to be all online for me.


----------



## grandma lise

Sorry to hear that Boneybunch15. Hope that knee is able to recover on its own with time and rest. 

Looks like the reveal is happening today...

The Yankee Candle Company
1 hr · 
Boney Bunch fans... 
3pmET today, Facebook LIVE

https://www.facebook.com/The-Yankee-Candle-Company-39925915994/ 

And here's the first comment...

"Got a coupon today in my email... Come on YC thats not the one everyone is waiting for !! Give it up.. $20.00 off $45.00 or $30.00 off $70.00 PLEASE... NEED MY BONEYS !!"


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Sorry to hear that Boneybunch15. Hope that knee is able to recover on its own with time and rest.
> 
> Looks like the reveal is happening today...
> 
> The Yankee Candle Company
> 1 hr ·
> Boney Bunch fans...
> 3pmET today, Facebook LIVE
> ����������������
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/The-Yankee-Candle-Company-39925915994/
> 
> And here's the first comment...
> 
> "Got a coupon today in my email... Come on YC thats not the one everyone is waiting for !! Give it up.. $20.00 off $45.00 or $30.00 off $70.00 PLEASE... NEED MY BONEYS !!"


Thanks for the heads up, Grandma Lise. 

For those who didn't get a coupon via email yet, the one I got this morning was buy 2 large candles, get 2 free.  If someone gets a better one (I know sometimes YC sends out different ones), please let us know.


----------



## Halloeve55

I was very disappointed with this mornings coupon! That doesn't help me Boney wise!! If I don't get a good one I'm not driving the 80 mins it takes to get to the Flagship store..waste of gas with no coupon!


----------



## gloomycatt

grrrr yankee!!! a lot of us are irritated with your candles!!! is that why you keep giving us candle coupons? no one is buying candles?


----------



## RavenLily

I found my orders from last year's BB release and it looks like YC must've offered $15 off $45 because I broke my orders up to get $15 off each one rather than just one time (if that makes sense LOL) Let's hope we get at least that much incentive this year!


----------



## Kitty

YC has offered US veterans & their family 10% off total orders, who knows if they still do.
My husband showed his VA card.


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> That's what it was. Thanks! If there isnt going to be a coupon, give us some kind of incentive other than get it before it sells out.


Yup, I got the scent bead things and a votive,even tho I didn't dress up. It appear to me to be old stock they just wanted to get rid of!


----------



## amuck amuck

Halloeve55 said:


> I was very disappointed with this mornings coupon! That doesn't help me Boney wise!! If I don't get a good one I'm not driving the 80 mins it takes to get to the Flagship store..waste of gas with no coupon!


I have been loving BBW Halloween stuff this year. Their candles and holders are so cute. Bought the large ceramic house and lots of other things so have already spent way over what I should have. I am only going to get 4 definite things(Dead on my feet, Cat nap, Bone appetite, and Fetch). I am going to the party to look at Scary Poppins, if we get a good coupon. Yankee better get their stuff together, BBW has released their Halloween early, it is really cute and their candles have such a good throw.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, i'm dumb...how do i watch Facebook Live?


----------



## RavenLily

wickedwillingwench said:


> yeah, i'm dumb...how do i watch Facebook Live?


 I just made an FB account to watch the supposed 'live' BB video, and I see nothing also- I guess if that makes you dumb, it makes me dumber! LOL


----------



## Nstope

Well on the Live feed, they didn't show us more than we have already seen, but they did announce they are working on the 10th anniversary Boney Bunch for next year!! So that's exciting!


----------



## Hell Harpy

For some reason i missed the first 9 minutes. I caught that they are working on the 10th Anniversary pieces now. They did show the other side of the Boos Bus which was cool. Did anyone catch the full live feed?


----------



## Nstope

Still have no idea what I'm going to buy this weekend without seeing any of the other pieces.


----------



## ceo418

They did show the other side of the Boos Bus, but I think that was about the only new thing that wasn't already shown in pictures here. They didn't even show the online exclusive pieces or anything other than Boney Bunch. The video should be up soon for you to watch on the page.


----------



## grandma lise

*Here's the link to today's Yankee Candle's Facebook Live Broadcast of the Boney Bunch* - (you don't have to have a Facebook account to view it. I didn't!)... 

https://www.facebook.com/39925915994/videos/vb.39925915994/10154671119755995/?type=2&theater   

Definately worth watching, the whole 5 minutes. We got a much better look at the pieces that will be in store only, not the online ones. But again definately worth watching. We got to see the other side of the Boos Bus, and the detail of the lid on the Wicked Good cookie jar/jar holder. 

And here's the link to the all sixteen Boney Bunch pieces from the catalog that Boney Bunch Love posted for us last week...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1087944674617277/1087939514617793/?type=3&theater


----------



## RavenLily

*Facebook Boney Bunch Live Video*

Not sure if this will work here, but this is the link to the FB 'live' BB video:


----------



## Hell Harpy

I guess I didn't miss anything after all....it was just running late and lame.


----------



## grandma lise

I didn't notice that the After Party jar holder is a smaller replica of the larger After Party tea light holder. It was also nice to see a better view of Bon Appetit. Still haven't seen all the Halloween pieces. Frustrating. Not happy with Yankee Candle right now. I could use worse language...

I thought Ken Runy (sp?) who is responsible for the product development of the Boney Bunch did a reasonably good job showing us the pieces.


----------



## Shadowbat

So Cat Nap isn't available in stores, guess we might just skip the "event" this year as that was the only one we planned on picking up. Also with the fact that our store isn't doing anything I just don't see the need in going.


----------



## grandma lise

More observations...

It looks like the girl's height in Punch Rockers is about equal with the top of the first story of the After Party tea light holder. Bon Appetit is just a little taller, so the scale of these pieces looks okay. The orientation of the candy corn is different on Fetch Candy. Instead of the it hanging down, it's arching above Bonsey's head. Not sure why...perhaps for shipping purposes?


----------



## Boneybunch15

I was really disappointed in the coupon. I don't want a bunch of large candles. I want money off Boneys.


----------



## Boneybunch15

On the email I got, it said that the purchase of the Black Magic candle was in-store only for $15, but what about the Wicked Good candy holder for $10? Can you purchase that online for $10 with $35 purchase?


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> I didn't notice that the After Party jar holder is a smaller replica of the larger After Party tea light holder. It was also nice to see a better view of Bon Appetit. Still haven't seen all the Halloween pieces. Frustrating. Not happy with Yankee Candle right now. I could use worse language...
> 
> I thought Ken Runy (sp?) who is responsible for the product development of the Boney Bunch did a reasonably good job showing us the pieces.


Now if only the developer guy would pay attention to what we actually want developed for the 10th year. He could have the world's easiest job by just making those prototypes already. 

So nice of YC to focus this on us Boney lovers....and yet, it was their other Halloween stuff I wanted to see. Extra motivation I guess for Friday's late night vigil!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

so send him an email.

personally i thought it was a whole buncha nuttin.


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> Now if only the developer guy would pay attention to what we actually want developed for the 10th year. He could have the world's easiest job by just making those prototypes already.
> 
> So nice of YC to focus this on us Boney lovers....and yet, it was their other Halloween stuff I wanted to see. Extra motivation I guess for Friday's late night vigil!


I wanted Squid Boy so bad for my submarine!

Yes, I think I'll be doing the Friday's late night vigil with you all this year, but I'm going to try for a couple of hours of sleep first. Hoping something will leak today or tomorrow...


----------



## Madjoodie

Boneybunch15 said:


> On the email I got, it said that the purchase of the Black Magic candle was in-store only for $15, but what about the Wicked Good candy holder for $10? Can you purchase that online for $10 with $35 purchase?


I think the candy dish deal has been offered online in the past. Because I think I got a Dig-In coffin candy dish that either had a terrible paint job or was warped (probably both). I had to ask my store to swap it out for a better one, feeling like I cheated on my store by ordering online. 

Anyone else on the fence about the candy dish? I feel a little bit like "been there, done that" since I pretty much have them all. But how much will I spend on Ebay two years from now when I decide I have to have it?


----------



## amuck amuck

Madjoodie said:


> I think the candy dish deal has been offered online in the past. Because I think I got a Dig-In coffin candy dish that either had a terrible paint job or was warped (probably both). I had to ask my store to swap it out for a better one, feeling like I cheated on my store by ordering online.
> 
> Anyone else on the fence about the candy dish? I feel a little bit like "been there, done that" since I pretty much have them all. But how much will I spend on Ebay two years from now when I decide I have to have it?


Not getting the candy dish, really does not say boney to me. How great would it have been to have a boney face on it like the old cups and dish pieces did.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, the wicked jar doesn' speak to me...not when i have other BONEY candy dishes.


----------



## SkippyBones95

Hi Guys!!! I'm late to the party this year. Just popped in to read up on what everyone thinks of this years collection. I personally am sitting the fence. Some I like some I definitely don't. I will be attending the party (if you can call it that) at my store on Saturday. Plan on picking up The Boos Bus and Wicked Good jar. And possibly the Punch Rockers, need to see that one in person. Think that's it for me this year. Not even going for the online exclusives. I am short on room for new Boneys and have already seen some Halloween items other places that I am more interested in buying. 

Happy Boney Season to All!!!


----------



## ghoul girl

Is YC going to have the Halloween items up for sale on their web site? This may have been covered in an earlier thread that I missed-mea cupla but I thought today was the preview on the the YC website. I have seen the ads for the store locator (with some photos of some of the items. I also saw that catalog pages posted on fb) but I thought they would have each Boney and Halloween item listed under accessories. Does anyone have the skinny on this?


----------



## grandma lise

ghoul girl, the Halloween Collection won't be available for viewing until the early morning hours on Saturday, well after midnight. Today was actually Yankee Candle's official sneak peek of the in store Boney Bunch pieces.

Here's some links...

Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page with catalog page pictures of the Boney Bunch - (online only and in store)... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1087944674617277/1087939341284477/?type=3&theater 

Use the left and right arrows to navigate through the pictures. Last three pictures list each piece by name with measurements, sku #'s, and price. 

And here's the official sneak peek from Yankee Candle that aired live at 3 pm EST... https://www.facebook.com/The-Yankee-Candle-Company-39925915994/ Scoll down until you see the After Life Haunted House to replay.

We haven't seen the non-Boney Bunch collection yet. Just a few pictures over the last month or so. We've been told that a few Steam Punk pieces and Foggy Night tea light holder will be available again this year. 

Do you know which pieces you want this year?


----------



## grandma lise

Online only pieces are...

Dead On My Feet
Cat Nap
Pet Cemetary
Skull Cracker
Look waht the Cat Dragged In
Party Crashers


----------



## ghoul girl

Thanks for posting the Boney FB address. I did miss that. I remember in past years that on Thursday evening they would have the items for sale before the Saturday opening.

Gosh I am pretty sure I want Scary Poppins but I like to be able to see and hold the items before I make my final decision. What is Foggy Night tealight holders motif?


----------



## grandma lise

Here's a link to a listing with lots of pictures of the Foggy Night tealight holder... http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...398835?hash=item3aca9d22b3:g:Jp0AAOSw-itXuQJ3 

I don't know if Foggy night will be in store or online only or both because we haven't seen the complete catalog yet...

Welcome to the Boney Bunch thread.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ghoul girl said:


> Is YC going to have the Halloween items up for sale on their web site? This may have been covered in an earlier thread that I missed-mea cupla but I thought today was the preview on the the YC website. I have seen the ads for the store locator (with some photos of some of the items. I also saw that catalog pages posted on fb) but I thought they would have each Boney and Halloween item listed under accessories. Does anyone have the skinny on this?


traditionally the Boney Bunch shows up on the YC website sometime between 2 and 4 am EST. It makes a long night...but i always stay up for it. LOL.


----------



## ghoul girl

I thought so! Thanks!


----------



## Lucy08

amuck amuck said:


> Not getting the candy dish, really does not say boney to me. How great would it have been to have a boney face on it like the old cups and dish pieces did.


Agree, it doesn't scream Boney.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. Just watched the YC video of the sneak peek. It was okay for what it was, and I agree with Lisa that he did a good job of showing the pieces. Like others, I just wish they would have shown a few of the other Halloween pieces. Rubbermaid is definitely focusing more on home decorating now, showing room settings, etc. I'm wondering if they will bring a few 08 pieces back next year in honor of the 10 year anniversary. That would be sweet!


----------



## Spookywolf

On the subject of those ghosties...I guess in my mind I pictured these a lot smaller. I looked again at the pics today and they are significantly bigger than I'd first thought. The smaller one looks to be the size of a medium jar candle, and the larger ghost bigger than that - almost the size of a large jar?? It's really hard to tell what they're made of too. Almost looks like some kind of resin or hard plastic? I'm wondering what kind of illumination you'll get when lit. I'm reposting the pics again for size comparison.


----------



## Spookywolf

By the way, did you notice the spiderweb illuma-lid.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> On the subject of those ghosties...I guess in my mind I pictured these a lot smaller. I looked again at the pics today and they are significantly bigger than I'd first thought. The smaller one looks to be the size of a medium jar candle, and the larger ghost bigger than that - almost the size of a large jar?? It's really hard to tell what they're made of too. Almost looks like some kind of resin or hard plastic? I'm wondering what kind of illumination you'll get when lit. I'm reposting the pics again for size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 290601
> View attachment 290609


I'm also curious,about the size. To me that candle reads tiny, but makes sense it's a medium jar.


----------



## Spookywolf

Lucy08 said:


> I'm also curious,about the size. To me that candle reads tiny, but makes sense it's a medium jar.


If memory serves, I think they only come out with the Halloween scents, like swirl etc., in the medium jars. I think one year they did have a large jar Halloween scent of something or another, but mostly they are mediums. Which makes that little guy not as little as I'd thought. I was picturing these as votive candle holder size. This not being able to see the Halloween stuff is killing me...gah!


----------



## Spookywolf

Awh Lucy, I saw this while perusing Halloween goodness and thought of you immediately!


----------



## Dana Dark

wickedwillingwench said:


> traditionally the Boney Bunch shows up on the YC website sometime between 2 and 4 am EST. It makes a long night...but i always stay up for it. LOL.


Long night AND having to get up and go to the store event! I will watch like a hawk for online buying!


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Spookywolf

Boo-urns said:


> I noticed that the Boos Bus headlights weren't lit in the Facebook video, just like in the catalog. And he even mentioned that they light up. I'm starting to wonder if they do.
> 
> And I still think the Pick Your Poison jar holder doesn't look "Boney Bunch" at all. My eyes just went right past it when the mantle was being filmed.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's hard to believe that the midnight vigil is tomorrow night! This coupon nightmare (for the 3rd year in a row) is sucking some fun out of it though.


I agree, Boo-urns. The jar holder doesn't seem to fit in the Boney line up. If there's no coupon available tomorrow night, then I may have to pass on the midnight vigil. I can't pay full price this year, so I'll have to wait until a dollars-off coupon comes around.


----------



## grim gravely

I called both stores in my area tonight and asked about the money off coupon for Saturday. One store flat out said no. The other told me they were working on making something work for Saturday. I did find it interesting that the "nice"store asked me if I would be willing to web order everything i want at the store instead of buying the stores stock. Ummm... If I was going to do that, I would just stay home and order myself. I get that stock is limited at the store but if I see something I want, it's going home with me. I'm not that nice. Lol


----------



## Spookywolf

Grim, that really makes me think the stores aren't kidding around this time about limited stock. I wish we could get our hands on a catalog and see what else they offering.


----------



## grim gravely

Spookywolf said:


> Grim, that really makes me think the stores aren't kidding around this time about limited stock. I wish we could get our hands on a catalog and see what else they offering.


I'm surprised the person who leaked the boney hunch pictures didn't leak the entire catalog by now. I just got off work and will try to watch that live stream yankee did today. Maybe some of the boney bunches I wasn't crazy about when I saw them in the product knowledge guide will look better in person.


----------



## HallowKitty

ghoul girl said:


> Is YC going to have the Halloween items up for sale on their web site? This may have been covered in an earlier thread that I missed-mea cupla but I thought today was the preview on the the YC website. I have seen the ads for the store locator (with some photos of some of the items. I also saw that catalog pages posted on fb) but I thought they would have each Boney and Halloween item listed under accessories. Does anyone have the skinny on this?


In past recent years' experiences, I've found YC listing all their Halloween--both their catalog & in store items(unless specifically stated "only available in-store") all up on the YC site on the midnight vigil eve(tomorrow night-this year)hours...just have to search Halloween or type the item SKU # into the search feature for items to come up....but items come up randomly thru the hours, so its hard to know when--the exact time as have to keep searching often thru YC site.


----------



## HallowKitty

grim gravely said:


> I'm surprised the person who leaked the boney hunch pictures didn't leak the entire catalog by now. I just got off work and will try to watch that live stream yankee did today. Maybe some of the boney bunches I wasn't crazy about when I saw them in the product knowledge guide will look better in person.


I agree as rating this year's collection: 5 out of 10...not crazy about it due to no accessory BB jar clingers, nor BB small ornaments, or even coordinating "eating/table utensils" to match the 'wicked good' promo jar/holder with lid, which would of be appropriate & a big hit!!!!....ie...past BB cheese spreaders, BB salt/pepper shakers, BBplates.....


----------



## grim gravely

After watching the video the only pieces I like are bone apatite, punch rockers, scary poppins & boos bus. Looks like the Scary Poppins has a black eye in the video.


----------



## HallowKitty

Itself as BB collection appears is a no-brainer 4 me this year...I will get 'Scary Poppins' due to the extensive detailed-design & rare look of the piece: ie...bones hanging umbrella, fancy sitter on Victorian couch...I believe this piece will score high in demand & if I don't get it now, I will probably regret getting it/finding it in mint condition later....the only other pieces I'll scoop up: "Look what the cat dragged in & the wicked good jar w/lid 4 the $10"--as the best incentive so far--which is a weak one this year....as still hoping 4 an extra bonus item 4 dressing in costume Saturday morn at YC store...as YC did advertise 2 "dress ur costume best" hinting around a bonus, but we'll see if this holds true!:


----------



## ShowMeTheBoney

Alright, is Pet Cemetary truly worth it? I just don't know that I want to purchase two $60 pieces and I HAVE to get Scary Poppins! Is it that amazing of a piece or did it just sell out quickly before and that's why people sell it for an arm and a leg on eBay? Thanks ghouls! ?


----------



## HallowKitty

*Pet cemetary*

ShowMeTheBoney, in my opinion--yes, Pet Cematary is a "well-worth it addition" to every BB collection due to its extensive details & design at every angle of its table position....if ur an 'animal lover', it's a "yes" all the way!!!


----------



## grandma lise

ShowMeTheBoney I haven't displayed it yet, so don't know. Here's a link to a completed Ebay listing that will provide you with five views - (click on the picture then scroll down)...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-Pet-Ce...939733?hash=item41b0137655:g:-sEAAOSwPRlXnqPt

I bought it in 2014 because I thought it would be a nice anchor piece for a Boney cemetary themed display.


----------



## grandma lise

I have no idea what I'm going to buy now. This coupon fiasco has really thrown me.

Spookywolf, I think the ghost tealight holders are porcelain because they have a nice glow - (someone from the UK posted pictures of them on Boney Bunch Love's FB page a while back). I don't think ceramic and resin glow well. 









Not sure why they come with a glass votive holder because it creates a line.

Thank you for posting the picture showing how big they are. Not sure if I want them now or not. 

I'm so lost without the catalog. Hoping, hoping it's leaked tomorrow.


----------



## grandma lise

I really like the B&BW's wallflower that you're getting Spookywolf. I just came across this picture on Boney Bunch Love's FB page...









Can it be used without the fragrance refill?


----------



## Barbie K

Thanks to everyone that posted the video links. It helps since I don't have Facebook. It seems that each year there is less excitement due to the way YC handles this collection. Last year I only purchased two pieces and this year I may just get one (the party is over).

I was excited about the ghosts but now that I have seen the pictures posted I am inclined to wanting the ghost from Bath & Body Works. My store said they were putting out the halloween items tomorrow so I may just have to pay them visit.


----------



## sanura03

I am REALLY hoping a coupon shows up soon. =/
If it does, I might be able to swing Scary Poppins, but definitely not without one. 
I actually kind of like the candy jar now that I've seen the lid, but the PWP extras usually hang around for a while, so I'll bank on getting that and Punch Rockers if they go on clearance later.
And yes, I really wish we had seen the other Halloween stuff by now. Not huge on Sophia, so I'm okay there, but last year I liked the raven items better than the Boney line up, so I wonder if they have more of those this year.


----------



## gloomycatt

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Alright, is Pet Cemetary truly worth it? I just don't know that I want to purchase two $60 pieces and I HAVE to get Scary Poppins! Is it that amazing of a piece or did it just sell out quickly before and that's why people sell it for an arm and a leg on eBay? Thanks ghouls! ?


yes!!!! so worth the $60, it's detailed and beautiful. mine was slightly flawed (the placement of the leash on bonesy) but I was able to adjust it. it's one of my favorite and most prized pieces


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> I am REALLY hoping a coupon shows up soon. =/
> If it does, I might be able to swing Scary Poppins, but definitely not without one.
> I actually kind of like the candy jar now that I've seen the lid, but the PWP extras usually hang around for a while, so I'll bank on getting that and Punch Rockers if they go on clearance later.
> And yes, I really wish we had seen the other Halloween stuff by now. Not huge on Sophia, so I'm okay there, but last year I liked the raven items better than the Boney line up, so I wonder if they have more of those this year.


There is a raven crackled glass candle holder set that is coming out. It's orange crackled glass with a picture of a black crow on it. I remember seeing the Jar holder and tea light/votive holders along with a candle shade. It looked nice from what I remembered but it's online exclusives only,


----------



## sanura03

ShowMeTheBoney said:


> Alright, is Pet Cemetary truly worth it? I just don't know that I want to purchase two $60 pieces and I HAVE to get Scary Poppins! Is it that amazing of a piece or did it just sell out quickly before and that's why people sell it for an arm and a leg on eBay? Thanks ghouls! ?


Another issue is that they were scooped up by Ebay vultures. Also, a lot of them arrived broken after they were already sold out and couldn't be replaced. So a lot of people missed out on it.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> There is a raven crackled glass candle holder set that is coming out. It's orange crackled glass with a picture of a black crow on it. I remember seeing the Jar holder and tea light/votive holders along with a candle shade. It looked nice from what I remembered but it's online exclusives only,


I'll probably just be shopping online, so I'll keep an eye out. I can't get much, but a girl can dream, right? Haha.


----------



## gloomycatt

looks like I'll have to order online for a few pieces and hopefully hand pick my scary poppins. so 10am for the stores to open? I remember waiting in line 1 year, not being able to see anything due to paper covering the windows


----------



## grim gravely

I don't remember if we knew much about the non boney bunch stuff last year before it hit the website. Was the catalog floating around early? I don't remember. It's funny that everyone at one of my Yankee Candles stores is so quiet about the halloween items. They act as if they know nothing at all. I really think corporate threatened their employees this year and that's why nothing leaked yet.


----------



## sanura03

I think we saw the catalog at least a few days before because we were all freaking out over the steam punkins and raven stuff haha.


----------



## grim gravely

gloomycatt said:


> looks like I'll have to order online for a few pieces and hopefully hand pick my scary poppins. so 10am for the stores to open? I remember waiting in line 1 year, not being able to see anything due to paper covering the windows


I remember that year...a little over the top huh? It's crazy what yankee candle does during halloween. In a week they will be begging us to coming buy what's left over. The funny thing is any other holiday or season, they will gladly talk about what is coming out, but not halloween. I don't get why it's so top secret for them.


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm pretty sure we saw all the Sophia pieces early, and we knew the boots were coming back, but I don't remember if we saw the raven collection before it was online


----------



## sanura03

I think we saw the Sophia stuff way early because they were only at Bed Bath and Beyond or something like that? I think. All the years are starting to run together haha. I definitely remember pouring over the catalog getting my list ready and adding in some of the raven stuff though.


----------



## gloomycatt

Oh yeah, the steam punkins!!! so cute  I love mine, I got the little guy


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> I think we saw the catalog at least a few days before because we were all freaking out over the steam punkins and raven stuff haha.


That's right, I do remember that. Too bad we can't get a look at the catalog early this year. To be clear, I'm not holding pictures or have the catalog. I had a chance to flip through the product knowledge guide at the store. The SA was excited to show me the new Halloween items and I am strictly going off of memory. That's the only reason why I know the items that are returning.


----------



## grim gravely

gloomycatt said:


> I'm pretty sure we saw all the Sophia pieces early, and we knew the boots were coming back, but I don't remember if we saw the raven collection before it was online


We saw the raven stuff early last year because I wanted the votive holder but eventually decided against getting it.


----------



## gloomycatt

I like the new witch hand. maybe some year they'll do a boney hand (hint hint)


----------



## gloomycatt

grim gravely said:


> We saw the raven stuff early last year because I wanted the votive holder but eventually decided against getting it.


do you wish you had gotten it now?


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> I like the new witch hand. maybe some year they'll do a boney hand (hint hint)


Back in 2010 they had some good skeleton hand pieces but they were really fragile. And after that they had some skeleton crew pieces that were really chunky and ugly haha.


----------



## grim gravely

Since they are designing the 10 year anniversary boneys I think they should make pices that represent every year of release. I have a feeling that they will carry on with the modern theme they have been going for the last few years. It would be nice if we had a nice mixture of what represented the line each year and not just the predictable mixture of what has been released. I'm fine with a few modern looking pieces but I'm done with the rehashed looking pieces. Yankee shoild take notice at how much we look scary poppins. It would be nice if we had another female from the Victorian era. Also, maybe it's just me but I would love if they brought back the pumpkins from ethereal earlier pieces and less writing and all the pieces.


----------



## grim gravely

gloomycatt said:


> do you wish you had gotten it now?


Yes, last year I was tired of the boney bunch line and only two pieces excited me. I just was not into it last year. I'm glad I got what I did but last year was the first time I saw so many non boney bunch items sell out so fast and never return. This is what worries me about this year. I think stock is much more limited this time.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Back in 2010 they had some good skeleton hand pieces but they were really fragile. And after that they had some skeleton crew pieces that were really chunky and ugly haha.
> 
> View attachment 290857


I did enjoy the skeleton line but your right, they were fragile. My skeleton hand on my tart warmer broke just from being in storage. Luckily it was a clean break and was easily fixed. However, every time I look at that warmer I can't stop thinking about it being a broken item,


----------



## sanura03

Here was the other good skeleton hand piece from 2010. This one needed reconstructive surgery after shipping though.


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> I did enjoy the skeleton line but your right, they were fragile. My skeleton hand on my tart warmer broke just from being in storage. Luckily it was a clean break and was easily fixed. However, every time I look at that warmer I can't stop thinking about it being a broken item,


Yes, I have to display mine towards the back because the fingers snapped when it was shipped to me. =/


----------



## gloomycatt

madjoodie posted at 12:07 last year that she placed orders with the quick shop feature, and those of us using phones weren't able to order til an hour-ish later


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Here was the other good skeleton hand piece from 2010. This one needed reconstructive surgery after shipping though.
> 
> View attachment 290865


Yeah, that was a recalled piece. Something about the tart holder getting to hot a breaking. Stores were asked to pull them from shelves and later was sold as a tea light holder instead. I remember hearing about the bride and groom jar topper being pulled for having sharp edges. I grabbed the only two the store had before they were able to pull them.


----------



## gloomycatt

since the timestamp reflects the time zone of the forum, what time was it actually? 2am?


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> Yeah, that was a recalled piece. Something about the tart holder getting to hot a breaking. Stores were asked to pull them from shelves and later was sold as a tea light holder instead. I remember hearing about the bride and groom jar topper being pulled for having sharp edges. I grabbed the only two the store had before they were able to pull them.


With that piece and the jar topper I had ordered them immediately when they came online, so they had already been shipped before they recalled them. I guess the early bird (or night owl, in this case) rules when we've got to rely on YC's quality control


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> since the timestamp reflects the time zone of the forum, what time was it actually? 2am?


Do you remember which page it was on? I've got mine set to eastern time, so I can see what time it said for me.


----------



## gloomycatt

sanura03 said:


> Do you remember which page it was on? I've got mine set to eastern time, so I can see what time it said for me.


no.....346 maybe? darn I should have screen saved it!


----------



## gloomycatt

page 357!!!!!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, it's 2 am and I am jn the ER with my knee pain. I hope I can get some sleep today so I can stay up tonight.


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> no.....346 maybe? darn I should have screen saved it!


I found it! Haha. It says 1:07 am EST.


----------



## sanura03

Boneybunch15 said:


> Well, it's 2 am and I am jn the ER with my knee pain. I hope I can get some sleep today so I can stay up tonight.


Oh no  sorry to hear that, hopefully you feel better soon!


----------



## sanura03

Looking through the pages of last year's post makes me realize how many regulars we haven't seen this year


----------



## gloomycatt

so just after midnight for me in the midwest...I'll have to use my laptop this year to avoid the frustration of the mobile site


----------



## gloomycatt

sanura03 said:


> Looking through the pages of last year's post makes me realize how many regulars we haven't seen this year


yeah...it's kinda sad. maybe they're lurking?


----------



## gloomycatt

what ever happened to happy then jaded?


----------



## sanura03

gloomycatt said:


> what ever happened to happy then jaded?


I don't think he was even on last year. 
I was actually thinking about him the other day and was worried (because I'm a nerd.) But I saw him on one of the BB FB pages the other day.

I promise I'm not a creep lmao.


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> I don't think he was even on last year.
> I was actually thinking about him the other day and was worried (because I'm a nerd.) But I saw him on one of the BB FB pages the other day.
> 
> I promise I'm not a creep lmao.


Wasn't he selling a lot of his boney bunch collection?


----------



## sanura03

grim gravely said:


> Wasn't he selling a lot of his boney bunch collection?


Yes.

Happy, if you're lurking your boney family misses you lmfao.


----------



## gloomycatt

lol its a boney family thing! we've been on here for years...it's not creepy


----------



## gloomycatt

he had quite the collection...I remember him posting about getting back up pieces in case of breakage for the 2008 pieces


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> I don't think he was even on last year.
> I was actually thinking about him the other day and was worried (because I'm a nerd.) But I saw him on one of the BB FB pages the other day.
> 
> I promise I'm not a creep lmao.


he was on just not a lot and i don't think he was really in the boney spirit last year.

eta: i just checked and happy hasn't been on since last October.


----------



## Madjoodie

gloomycatt said:


> madjoodie posted at 12:07 last year that she placed orders with the quick shop feature, and those of us using phones weren't able to order til an hour-ish later


I double checked my order emails, and my first order confirmation email from YC last year shows 12:06 am Central time. Turns out it was for Telebone, and I evidently had a $15 off $45 coupon.


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> he was on just not a lot and i don't think he was really in the boney spirit last year.
> 
> eta: i just checked and happy hasn't been on since last October.


 I'd message him on facebook to see how he's doing and let him know we miss him, but I don't want to weird him out.


----------



## sanura03

Madjoodie said:


> I double checked my order emails, and my first order confirmation email from YC last year shows 12:06 am Central time. Turns out it was for Telebone, and I evidently had a $15 off $45 coupon.


Who was our customer service friend? Sean M, Sean F? We should all message him tonight and see if we can get them to break and give us a coupon code this year too. *mischievous smirk* *whistling*


----------



## maxthedog

sanura03 said:


> Looking through the pages of last year's post makes me realize how many regulars we haven't seen this year


Not sure if I'm a regular but know I've been here for years haha..we just had a baby and I was late viewing the new line. Some just seem strange to me..I do really like scary poppins though and hope a coupon shows. Lar year I think I was the only one with a 15 off 45 in store at our store.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> I'd message him on facebook to see how he's doing and let him know we miss him, but I don't want to weird him out.


oh i don't think he'd be weirded out. Do it!! If i knew his FB, I would.  I would be happy to know somebody somewhere missed me.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

maxthedog said:


> Not sure if I'm a regular but know I've been here for years haha..we just had a baby and I was late viewing the new line. Some just seem strange to me..I do really like scary poppins though and hope a coupon shows. Lar year I think I was the only one with a 15 off 45 in store at our store.


of course, yer family Max! Congrats on your own 'boney baby'...whadja have? We are expecting a new grandbaby around Halloween and we are alllll excited about it.


----------



## Madjoodie

sanura03 said:


> Who was our customer service friend? Sean M, Sean F? We should all message him tonight and see if we can get them to break and give us a coupon code this year too. *mischievous smirk* *whistling*


Sean M was everywhere that year! And I already sent YC another email this morning, asking for a dollar off coupon. Sure hope we can get some results on that front.


----------



## maxthedog

wickedwillingwench said:


> of course, yer family Max! Congrats on your own 'boney baby'...whadja have? We are expecting a new grandbaby around Halloween and we are alllll excited about it.



Thank you! We had a girl. Congrats to you as well!

I hope a coupon pops up, I remember one year we all emailed YC and they replied back with one we could use at the party. If there's no coupon ill probably just grab one or 2 this year until they go on sale.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Is there an option to change your email for the YC fan club? I don't see an option.


----------



## RavenLily

I'm getting very excited to see the rest of the YC Halloween offerings that haven't been revealed yet! After watching the FB video, the Bone Appetit piece is much more appealing than just seeing a pic of it. Maybe I shouldn't have watched the video, as now I have to add that one to my buy list  I just hope YC does offer a discount coupon or when Hubby sees what I bought, my buy list might turn into my bye bye list, LOL Also, apologies to Grandma Lise- I posted the link to the FB video without seeing you had already done so. I guess we need to refresh the page to see the most current postings, or is there a way to set up auto-refresh? Can someone help a ghoul out??


----------



## amuck amuck

Run to your mail box! I received the Halloween catalog! Still the same candle coupon though, ugh. I hope everyone got the catalog. I kept e-mailing them our disappointment in not getting one before the party.


----------



## SalemWitch

amuck amuck said:


> Run to your mail box! I received the Halloween catalog! Still the same candle coupon though, ugh. I hope everyone got the catalog. I kept e-mailing them our disappointment in not getting one before the party.


Please give us the scoop on the other items in the catalog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenLily

WickedChick said:


> Is there an option to change your email for the YC fan club? I don't see an option.


I don't know the answer, but there is a "contact us" area to click on the "Frequently Asked Questions" area where you could inquire with YC 
https://www.ycrewards.com/faq.html


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> I have no idea what I'm going to buy now. This coupon fiasco has really thrown me.
> 
> Spookywolf, I think the ghost tealight holders are porcelain because they have a nice glow - (someone from the UK posted pictures of them on Boney Bunch Love's FB page a while back). I don't think ceramic and resin glow well.
> 
> View attachment 290841
> 
> 
> Not sure why they come with a glass votive holder because it creates a line.
> 
> Thank you for posting the picture showing how big they are. Not sure if I want them now or not.
> 
> I'm so lost without the catalog. Hoping, hoping it's leaked tomorrow.


They still look tiny to me. And not as good in these pics as in the YC pics. May order them and just return if I don't like them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

FYI: if you belong to the rewards club and haven't already done it, you can earn 3,500 points by listing your mailing address.


----------



## Spookywolf

amuck amuck said:


> Run to your mail box! I received the Halloween catalog! Still the same candle coupon though, ugh. I hope everyone got the catalog. I kept e-mailing them our disappointment in not getting one before the party.


Please post some pics!


----------



## amuck amuck

SalemWitch said:


> Please give us the scoop on the other items in the catalog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing different with the boneys from what we have seen, no jar clingers or illume lids.
Same Sophia trick or treat jar,and etched glass jar shade as last year. New martini Sophia and another piece I can't remember if it was last year or not, a devil Sophia holding tart warmer over gold jacko lantern
Large metal pumpkin multi tea light holder done in black and white stripes and orange cut out ( I like this)
Potion bottles and lanterns
Was not into steam punk last year so do not know if these are new or old , small pumpkin with watch for eye tea light hlder. Large pumpkin with hat jar holder, hat votive holder and boot jar holder


----------



## amuck amuck

Unable to do pictures. Sorry


----------



## ceo418

At least I have the coupon that came with the flyer, the buy one get one any size jar. I rarely buy the large jars (maybe 1-2 a year, if that) so that could work if I want the Trick or Treat jar and another fragrance in the medium size when I go to the store. Like some of you, I have also e-mailed Yankee Candle about a different coupon and only got the response that the "Buy 2, get 2" would be the only offer. They could surprise us, I guess!


----------



## Spookywolf

I don't know about anyone else, but I've been having the devil of a time getting logged on to the Forum the past few days. I keep getting a message that the site is down for maintenance and will be back in an hour. But I'm able to access the site from my phone, so I know HF isn't down. Very frustrating. Finally got logged on just now from the regular computer - So much easier than trying to use my phone. 

Glad to hear someone got a magazine, but I'm not holding out much hope that one will be in my mailbox when I get home today. I don't usually get the Halloween catalog until long after the preview party. The lack of being able to see the new items combined with no money off coupon is turning into a real buzz kill.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

amuck amuck said:


> Nothing different with the boneys from what we have seen, no jar clingers or illume lids.
> Same Sophia trick or treat jar,and etched glass jar shade as last year. New martini Sophia and another piece I can't remember if it was last year or not, a devil Sophia holding tart warmer over gold jacko lantern
> Large metal pumpkin multi tea light holder done in black and white stripes and orange cut out ( I like this)
> Potion bottles and lanterns
> Was not into steam punk last year so do not know if these are new or old , small pumpkin with watch for eye tea light hlder. Large pumpkin with hat jar holder, hat votive holder and boot jar holder


Did you see any raven pieces in the catalog?

FYI, it seems like all of the Steam Punkin pieces this year, are the same.


----------



## Spookywolf

amuck amuck said:


> Run to your mail box! I received the Halloween catalog! Still the same candle coupon though, ugh. I hope everyone got the catalog. I kept e-mailing them our disappointment in not getting one before the party.


amuck,amuck - could you check the dimensions of the 2 ghost candle holders and post the sizes here? I'd really like to know how big those are. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Chelsiestein

This is a sad first, I will not be attending the preview party this year. I believe I have gone every single year..except the first year of Boneys as I was working at Yankee Candle at the time. I have the day off tomorrow. The nearest store is far away and I have been going through a "Do I WANT it, or do I NEED it?" kind of thing. Trying to save $$ to move.


----------



## DarkSecret

Glad to see the excitement here is alive and well. I have had a hard time scaring up any enthusiasm this year. I have just about had it with YC's shenanigans. First the late August preview, I have been Halloween shopping since the 3rd week in July. So have a lot of other people. Issuing a catalog after the preview, "what's up with that"? But I'm not a complete "Debbie Downer". I love Halloween! And of course, I'll be at the premiere. I don't like not knowing what else is being offered in the Halloween line. I don't like going into the store not knowing what to look for. There are some must haves in the Boney Bunch line. But I, like everyone else will need a coupon to get everything I want, or have to spread my purchases out. Congratulations to Max and Pumpkin Muffin on the new additions to their families. Their Halloween should be extra special this year. I don't get mail until late in the afternoon, hoping I get my catalog too. Then I will be really excited. Good to be back among my Halloween friends!


----------



## grim gravely

The steam punk and the Raven pieces are the same as last year. The only new raven pieces are the candle holders and jar shade in crackled glass that I mentioned. That set is online exclusives only.


----------



## witchyone

The more I look at the pieces, the more I like one or two. Or three.  But having just come off of maternity leave where I went unpaid for several weeks, I can't buy much of anything without a coupon. I hope they email one in the morning, though it looks like I haven't gotten an email from them in ages. Maybe I should try and chat with Sean M. about this.


----------



## grim gravely

Something to try but can't guarentee that it will work is start a cart now and add the coupon code for $20 off $45. Then wait and it should remember the code when you add more items later. It has never worked for me personally but I heard others had success with doing that.


----------



## CallyIn

Grim Gravely - since you know whats coming back can you tell me if the Sophia with the Trick or Treat Box that holds a tea light is coming back


----------



## Boneybunch15

grim gravely said:


> Something to try but can't guarentee that it will work is start a cart now and add the coupon code for $20 off $45. Then wait and it should remember the code when you add more items later. It has never worked for me personally but I heard others had success with doing that.


YC won't keep me logged in long enough for that. Even if I minimize the page, it will log me out after a few minutes. I guess tonight I will just have to stay on that page and continually type in the SKU numbers in order not to be logged out.


----------



## grim gravely

CallyIn said:


> Grim Gravely - since you know whats coming back can you tell me if the Sophia with the Trick or Treat Box that holds a tea light is coming back


No, that one is not coming back this year.


----------



## grandma lise

Good morning! Found this on the Boney Bunch Love FB page - ( https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/ )...


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, I found a few things on Ebay that I'd not seen before - (they appear to all be 2016 pieces but not sure)....


----------



## DarkSecret

I wonder if these will be available at stores or online? Are they large? If so I could use the coupon I wasn't going to use because normally I don't buy candles at the premiere. Thanks for posting.


----------



## VampKat

Those candles are not current Yankee fragrances unless they are outlet.


----------



## grandma lise

VampKat, thank you. I don't know where the above pictured items were sourced from - (there are a number of them listed on Ebay; note the old style Yankee Candle logo).


----------



## Boneys80

Hi friends! Got more pics. Catalogs are being mailed out! Hope these help


----------



## DarkSecret

*THanks!*



Boneys80 said:


> Hi friends! Got more pics. Catalogs are being mailed out! Hope these help
> View attachment 291169
> 
> View attachment 291177
> 
> View attachment 291185
> 
> View attachment 291193
> 
> View attachment 291201
> 
> View attachment 291209
> 
> View attachment 291217
> 
> View attachment 291225
> 
> View attachment 291233
> 
> View attachment 291241
> 
> View attachment 291289
> View attachment 291297
> 
> View attachment 291305
> 
> View attachment 291313
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> View attachment 291329



Yipee! Thank you! Thank you! Now I can plan my purchases!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CallyIn said:


> Grim Gravely - since you know whats coming back can you tell me if the Sophia with the Trick or Treat Box that holds a tea light is coming back


and now we know it is so you can get it.  Maybe Grim was just trying to give you a happy surprise tonight. 

no, ya pervs...not THAT kinda happy surprise.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneys80 said:


> Hi friends! Got more pics. Catalogs are being mailed out! Hope these help
> View attachment 291169
> 
> View attachment 291177
> 
> View attachment 291185
> 
> View attachment 291193
> 
> View attachment 291201
> 
> View attachment 291209
> 
> View attachment 291217
> 
> View attachment 291225
> 
> View attachment 291233
> 
> View attachment 291241
> 
> View attachment 291289
> View attachment 291297
> 
> View attachment 291305
> 
> View attachment 291313
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> View attachment 291329


Thank you so very much for the pictures! I do like some of the accessories, but am disappointed, that there appears to be, no raven items? Can you see, if the catalog has the crackle pieces GG was mentioning, earlier, please?


----------



## CallyIn

wickedwillingwench said:


> and now we know it is so you can get it.  Maybe Grim was just trying to give you a happy surprise tonight.
> 
> no, ya pervs...not THAT kinda happy surprise.


LOL! Well I am a happy camper! I saw it last year at a regular shop and opted not to buy it, but when I wanted it later it was sold out. 

Yay!


----------



## amuck amuck

Spookywolf said:


> amuck,amuck - could you check the dimensions of the 2 ghost candle holders and post the sizes here? I'd really like to know how big those are. Thanks so much!!


small ghost 3.75 x 4.5
large ghost 5.75 x 4.5


----------



## thisdougsforu

Whoa baby, it's gonna be an expensive day tomorrow! 

Foggy Nights has to come home with me, as does all the spider stuff. Love that green bat jar topper as well. There are a lot of cool accessories!


----------



## amuck amuck

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Thank you so very much for the pictures! I do like some of the accessories, but am disappointed, that there appears to be, no raven items? Can you see, if the catalog has the crackle pieces GG was mentioning, earlier, please?


I see 1 raven piece that I think is same as last year. Votive holder of raven on ground with pumpkins brick collumn with crow on top and a back fence behind the scene. There is a Raven mosaic votive holder, jar shade, candle tray and hurricane jar holder look crackled with ravens sitting in bare black branches. Just spotted the raven sitting on books in front of mirror tea light holder.


----------



## grandma lise

amuck amuck I was hoping for more raven pieces this year. Yes, the first raven piece you describe is a repeat from last year. I love it!

If you compare your catalog pages to the one's Boneys80 posted this morning (and previously of the Boney Bunch) is it only the Raven collection that's missing, or is there more missing? 

I'm curious, what is the price on the "hurricane jar holder look crackled with ravens sitting in bare black branches"? Oh, and what color is the crackled glass?

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Dana Dark

Boneys80 said:


> Hi friends! Got more pics. Catalogs are being mailed out! Hope these help
> View attachment 291169
> 
> View attachment 291177
> 
> View attachment 291185
> 
> View attachment 291193
> 
> View attachment 291201
> 
> View attachment 291209
> 
> View attachment 291217
> 
> View attachment 291225
> 
> View attachment 291233
> 
> View attachment 291241
> 
> View attachment 291289
> View attachment 291297
> 
> View attachment 291305
> 
> View attachment 291313
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> View attachment 291329


Oh lord - time to get my pen and paper out to tally up my list! I am seeing more then I thought I would want to get!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I called my store today and they said they are opening at 10. They have always opened at 9 in the past. Is anyone else's store doing this?


----------



## grim gravely

Lol I'm glad that this one is back. It was not in the product knowledge guide... Or maybe I missed it. Thank you for posting the catalog so we can figure out what to get. I see new things I did not see before too.


----------



## grim gravely

The mosaic set is the one I was referring to earlier. I thought it was crackled glass though.
I'm at work so I'm trying to quote others here but it's not showing up as quotes on my phone.


----------



## grim gravely

The Raven pages are def missing from what's posted. Everything Raven is coming back this year.


----------



## Barbie K

There are more non boney items I want than actual boney pieces. Thank you for posting the pictures of the catalog. I didn't get one in the mail 

I did pick up the BBW ghost this morning and he is a cutey


----------



## Kitty

My local YC opening at 10 AM & will give out free catalogs.
No % off coupons, just Buy 2, Get 2 free candles. Bed, Bath & Beyond has 20% off coupons all the time & can even use even if expired!!!!!

Time to sleep & wishing all of your BB dreams come true!


----------



## Barbie K

I am undecided about the ghosts 

Does anyone know if they will be available at the stores? Just making sure they are not online exclusives.


----------



## Spookywolf

Unfortunately the ghosts are online exclusives.


----------



## Spookywolf

Looking at the dimensions on the ghosties. Hhmm, they're both the same width. Guess the little one is short and fat.


----------



## Nstope

I am undecided about the ghosts too.


----------



## Spookywolf

Barbie K said:


> There are more non boney items I want than actual boney pieces. Thank you for posting the pictures of the catalog. I didn't get one in the mail
> 
> I did pick up the BBW ghost this morning and he is a cutey


Barbie, how big was the B&BW ghost? I'm trying to decide which ones to get.


----------



## HallowKitty

*YC Stores appear to all be opening at 10*



Mourning Glory said:


> I called my store today and they said they are opening at 10. They have always opened at 9 in the past. Is anyone else's store doing this?


Just called our local YC stores & none are opening early tomorrow morning for the party & no costumes needed as no extra freebies this year....this latest info bites as feel let down by YC this year...


----------



## grim gravely

I picked up the bbw ghost today as well. Actually, I grabbed the last two in the store. It's nice to display with the boney bunches because it's ceramic.


----------



## grim gravely

Stopped at Yankee today and asked what they thought of black magic. My "friend" or so she says she is told me that she still has not seen any Halloween items. I'm like "are you serious, I know they are in back waiting to be put out". I then mentioned that I was not fishing to see anything early, just wanted to know hey opinion on the scent. She told me that nothing gets shipped to the store until after they close tonight.... Yeah right!!! I guess lying to me gives me more reason to shop at the other store tomorrow. At least they told me the stuff is waiting in back to be put out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grim gravely said:


> Stopped at Yankee today and asked what they thought of black magic. My "friend" or so she says she is told me that she still has not seen any Halloween items. I'm like "are you serious, I know they are in back waiting to be out out". I then mentioned that I was not fishing to see anything early, just wanted to know hey opinion on the scent. She told me that nothing gets shipped to the store until after they close tonight.... Yeah right!!! I guess lying to me gives me more reason to shop at the other store tomorrow. At least they told me the stuff is waiting in back to be put out.


that would really piss me off...how dumb does she think you are??? Of course, she was probably ordered to tell anyone that...but it can't possibly be true.

altho i am now picturing long, black hearses sliding soundlessly up to each yc store at midnight tonight and tall, gaunt vampires opening the back door of the hearse.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I was in BBW the other day and they didn't have any Halloween stuff out at all, not even the Vampire Blood sanitizer.


----------



## grandma lise

If we get a coupon, I want...

Batty Bats jar candle necklace
Foggy Night multi tealight holder
Scary Poppins 
Dead On My Feet - I'd love to have a violinist to pair with this piece.
Punch Rockers
Skull Cracker

Fingers and toes crossed... 

Does anyone know what the illuma-lid is this year? I'm assuming bats because it's black, but I can't tell from the picture. Hoping we get to see the Raven collection before the launch tonight.


----------



## amuck amuck

Mourning Glory said:


> I called my store today and they said they are opening at 10. They have always opened at 9 in the past. Is anyone else's store doing this?


My store told me 10 too. They always opened at 9. Do I believe them, or get up early and sit there for a couple hours for nothing. I really am only going to check out Scary Poppins and she is so expensive. But if they do open at 9 and she is sold out I won't get a chance to make up my mind and I will feel like I missed something. I am at the point I can not believe anything the stores say. Someone on here was told the shipment would not come to the store till tonight and I know that is not true.


----------



## amuck amuck

grandma lise said:


> If we get a coupon, I want...
> 
> Batty Bats jar candle necklace
> Foggy Night multi tealight holder
> Scary Poppins
> Dead On My Feet - I'd love to have a violinist to pair with this piece.
> Punch Rockers
> Skull Cracker
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed...
> 
> Does anyone know what the illuma-lid is this year? I'm assuming bats because it's black, but I can't tell from the picture. Hoping we get to see the Raven collection before the launch tonight.


The lid looks like bats but even the catalog pictures look like cast iron or bronze blobs. Not impressing me.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes amuck amuck looks like blobs to me too. 

We know the raven collection is missing from the pictures we have posted here today. Is there anything else? I'm also wondering about the hurricane glass piece with the ravens and tree. How much is it and what color is the glass?


----------



## amuck amuck

grandma lise said:


> Yes amuck amuck looks like blobs to me too.
> 
> We know the raven collection is missing from the pictures we have posted here today. Is there anything else? I'm also wondering about the hurricane glass piece with the ravens and tree. How much is it and what color is the glass?


raven hurricane jar 34.99 9.84 x 7.17
raven votive holder 7.99 2.95 x 2.76
raven candle shade 19.99
Hard to describe, in the picture they look orangey at bottom that gradually fades to a pale yellow but the burning candles may make it look like this.


----------



## Barbie K

Spookywolf said:


> Barbie, how big was the B&BW ghost? I'm trying to decide which ones to get.


He's about 5" more or less. Now that I know that the ones from YC are online only I guess I can order them and if I am not happy with them, back they go.


----------



## Barbie K

Boneybunch15 said:


> I was in BBW the other day and they didn't have any Halloween stuff out at all, not even the Vampire Blood sanitizer.


They put the halloween stuff out today. At least that's what I was told at my store and the email I had received, said you could order as early as Wednesday online and in store on Friday.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks amuck amuck. I really enjoy the larger, glass luminaries. I also like crackled glass. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## RavenLily

Excuse this post, I tried to delete it but don't know how, LOL


----------



## Madjoodie

RavenLily said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else tried to login to YC and not been able to find a place to login in the usual area on the site???
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/


I had a tiny "login" link right above the checkout box in the upper right hand corner. Just logged in without a problem. Now time to enter in that coupon code and see if I can get Grim's trick to work later. I struck out on the dollar off coupon front this morning. Not that I won't try again tonight!


----------



## RavenLily

Madjoodie said:


> I had a tiny "login" link right above the checkout box in the upper right hand corner. Just logged in without a problem. Now time to enter in that coupon code and see if I can get Grim's trick to work later. I struck out on the dollar off coupon front this morning. Not that I won't try again tonight!


Thank you Madjoodie! I cleared my cache and was then able to login the usual way, but by the time I did that I couldn't delete my question here... Problems, problems, and the only common denominator with them is me, LOL


----------



## Madjoodie

*Ravens anyone?*

Here are the two main raven pages folks were asking about. I didn't include the very last page, which has the raven gates votive holder from last year. Enjoy!


----------



## RavenLily

Madjoodie said:


> I struck out on the dollar off coupon front this morning. Not that I won't try again tonight!


I'm curious about the coupon code too- Are you going to try the CATS216? I live on the west coast so if YC's site goes live with BB's at midnight est, that would still be 8/26 (9 pm pst) my time so the coupon should work, no? Yes, is what I'm hoping!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RavenLily said:


> I'm curious about the coupon code too- Are you going to try the CATS216? I live on the west coast so if YC's site goes live with BB's at midnight est, that would still be 8/26 (9 pm pst) my time so the coupon should work, no? Yes, is what I'm hoping!


sorry to say but i believe all changes will register at 12midnight EST. If the coupon expires at midnight here, i think it will be expired there even if it's technically still the 26th on the west coast.


----------



## RavenLily

wickedwillingwench said:


> sorry to say but i believe all changes will register at 12midnight EST. If the coupon expires at midnight here, i think it will be expired there even if it's technically still the 26th on the west coast.


Boo!! Oh well, I guess in that case I at least have my $5 reward voucher as a last resort, unless they're not going to honor those for BB's


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RavenLily said:


> Boo!! Oh well, I guess in that case I at least have my $5 reward voucher as a last resort, unless they're not going to honor those for BB's


they have honored them in years past.


----------



## Dana Dark

grim gravely said:


> Stopped at Yankee today and asked what they thought of black magic. My "friend" or so she says she is told me that she still has not seen any Halloween items. I'm like "are you serious, I know they are in back waiting to be put out". I then mentioned that I was not fishing to see anything early, just wanted to know hey opinion on the scent. She told me that nothing gets shipped to the store until after they close tonight.... Yeah right!!! I guess lying to me gives me more reason to shop at the other store tomorrow. At least they told me the stuff is waiting in back to be put out.


Very much so lying! My friend has her local store saving all the items she wanted since 2 weeks ago including the Boneys! The store did tell her that they cannot show her but will have them saved for pick up on the 27th which were the Bus and Poppins and that it was all in.


----------



## grandma lise

I do like the background on the glass raven pieces. Seeing them takes some pressure off this weekend. Thanks Madjoodie!


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> sorry to say but i believe all changes will register at 12midnight EST. If the coupon expires at midnight here, i think it will be expired there even if it's technically still the 26th on the west coast.


I was hoping to use that trick to since I am in central time.


----------



## grandma lise

Our local coffee shop started telling customers who prefer paper instead of plastic for their ice water that they'd "do it but the cup will disintegrate". At first I thought it was just the employee or shop, until it happened again at a different location. Management sometimes asks employees to say the most ridiculous things!


----------



## grim gravely

Being told that they aren't receiving shipment until tonight is not only a lie but also very disrespectful to me. I tried keeping her in the loop as pictures of non boney bunch stuff started to surface online through eBay. I have known her for nine years and a simple "it's in back but I can't show anything until tomorrow" would have been more than enough. The "nice"store not only told me they had stock already earlier this week but also told me what pieces they were limited on. 
Thanks for posting the pictures of the Raven candle holder set. I always view mosiac as crackled glass. That's the set I was talking about earlier. I'm so glad pictures have finally surfaced. Not sure how much I'll be spending tonight and tomorrow because I hate to spend full price. I guess I can always get a price adjustment when a coupon eventually comes out.... Unless Yankee stops that as well. This year has not be fun and every year gets worse and worse.


----------



## maxthedog

RavenLily said:


> Boo!! Oh well, I guess in that case I at least have my $5 reward voucher as a last resort, unless they're not going to honor those for BB's


It's a gift card, so you can definitely use it.

Does anyone have the SKU's handy. Wonder if that will work with code in cart if they happen to go early


----------



## Boneybunch15

grim gravely said:


> Being told that they aren't receiving shipment until tonight is not only a lie but also very disrespectful to me. I tried keeping her in the loop as pictures of non boney bunch stuff started to surface online through eBay. I have known her for nine years and a simple "it's in back but I can't show anything until tomorrow" would have been more than enough. The "nice"store not only told me they had stock already earlier this week but also told me what pieces they were limited on.
> Thanks for posting the pictures of the Raven candle holder set. I always view mosiac as crackled glass. That's the set I was talking about earlier. I'm so glad pictures have finally surfaced. Not sure how much I'll be spending tonight and tomorrow because I hate to spend full price. I guess I can always get a price adjustment when a coupon eventually comes out.... Unless Yankee stops that as well. This year has not be fun and every year gets worse and worse.


Well, you have to remember, not everyone takes no for an answer as easily as you or I might. The store employee might just be trying to keep people from bugging her to death to see the pieces.


----------



## grim gravely

The sad thing is by now I usually have my list ready for ordering tonight. As of right now, I'm not even sure what I want. The lack of coupons isn't helping my decision either. I have the current code ready to go just in case. I would start playing around with your cart around midnight and keeping adding and taking out random things until the Halloween items show up. Like I said earlier, it has never really worked for me but others have had success with a coupon that was expired.


----------



## Dana Dark

I am not understanding the candle situation. 
First it said on the first preview flyer that it will be buy one candle (any size) get one free. 
Then we get a buy 2 large get 2 large free which there are no large Halloween candles. 
In the catalog it says buy one Pure Radiance candle get one for $5 AND it also says buy one select fall scent get another 50% off. 

The best bet is the buy one get one free (any size or kind) but not seeing it being promoted any longer. I will include that flyer again in this post.







)


----------



## Spookywolf

I really like the raven crackle glass pieces. I might have to get at least a votive. I can't see the price list very well, but I think the votive is $7.99. Boy, these prices just keep getting higher and higher. Am I seeing $34.99 for the large jar holder?? Ouch. But thanks so much for posting the pics. MJ & Boneys80, I'm giving you guys big virtual hugs right now.


----------



## Madjoodie

grim gravely said:


> The sad thing is by now I usually have my list ready for ordering tonight. As of right now, I'm not even sure what I want. The lack of coupons isn't helping my decision either. I have the current code ready to go just in case. I would start playing around with your cart around midnight and keeping adding and taking out random things until the Halloween items show up. Like I said earlier, it has never really worked for me but others have had success with a coupon that was expired.


I feel the same way. I just tried chat again (that job must be awful this time of year). Chat tried to tell me they've NEVER had a dollar off coupon for a preview party before. Yes, yes you have. But I'm quickly losing hope that a dollar coupon will surface this year (and my store is unlikely to accept the expired one). 

My new plan may be to watch what quantities look like online tonight and see what happens in store in the morning. Because I am so not paying full price unless that is my only option and for a piece that is a must have for me. And then I'm likely to take my business to BBW for their Halloween goodies (where I have multiple coupons)!


----------



## Madjoodie

Spookywolf said:


> I really like the raven crackle glass pieces. I might have to get at least a votive. I can't see the price list very well, but I think the votive is $7.99. Boy, these prices just keep getting higher and higher. Am I seeing $34.99 for the large jar holder?? Ouch. But thanks so much for posting the pics. MJ & Boneys80, I'm giving you guys big virtual hugs right now.


Correct on both prices on the raven pieces. That large jar holder sure is sharp though. I think I could have fun pairing that with the Boney bird plane.


----------



## weenbaby

Any coupons yet?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjoodie

Dana Dark said:


> I am not understanding the candle situation.
> First it said on the first preview flyer that it will be buy one candle (any size) get one free.
> Then we get a buy 2 large get 2 large free which there are no large Halloween candles.
> In the catalog it says buy one Pure Radiance candle get one for $5 AND it also says buy one select fall scent get another 50% off.
> 
> The best bet is the buy one get one free (any size or kind) but not seeing it being promoted any longer. I will include that flyer again in this post.


I hadn't been following the candle coupon craziness that closely, since I'm not too interested in YC's these days. But here is what I see on the candle front.

-BOGO 2 large jars is the current email coupon and what is attached to the Halloween catalogue. 
-The buy 1 get 1 50% off is limited to three scents (apple pumpkin which is a champ, as well as apple spice and autumn leaves). But this appears to be good for any size of those scents.
-The pure radiance deal is buy 1 large, get 1 small for $5. Bummer.
-The flyer is an in store only deal, and I think you need to give them that coupon to get the deal. At least that's the impression I got when my store wouldn't just give me one to add to my Boney collection (sure hope I'm not the only one here that saves the catalogues, etc.).


----------



## Spookywolf

This will be the first year we haven't had a dollars off coupon for the preview party and I'm so disappointed about this. We've all agreed that YC has raised their prices to make up for coupon use, but now they're not even giving us the coupon. That's pure greed. And $60 for one candle holder is getting pretty steep to pay at full price. I can't help but feel taken advantage of as a collector. They know they have a large Boney Bunch collector customer base and they're trying to pressure everyone to pay full price with talk about "limited stock" at the stores, etc. Traditionally, they get a second shipment in later, especially when they've deliberately stocked the stores low to begin with. So I'm not buying into their hype. As Darksecret and others have said, I'm so fed up with YC's shenanigans. I refuse to pay full price for these, when I know they'll have a coupon out in another few weeks. Some of this stuff even ended up on clearance last year.


----------



## Dana Dark

Madjoodie said:


> I hadn't been following the candle coupon craziness that closely, since I'm not too interested in YC's these days. But here is what I see on the candle front.
> 
> -BOGO 2 large jars is the current email coupon and what is attached to the Halloween catalogue.
> -The buy 1 get 1 50% off is limited to three scents (apple pumpkin which is a champ, as well as apple spice and autumn leaves). But this appears to be good for any size of those scents.
> -The pure radiance deal is buy 1 large, get 1 small for $5. Bummer.
> -The flyer is an in store only deal, and I think you need to give them that coupon to get the deal. At least that's the impression I got when my store wouldn't just give me one to add to my Boney collection (sure hope I'm not the only one here that saves the catalogues, etc.).


I don't have any coupons and I never get them in my email even after I request to do so. I hope I don't need an actual coupon to give them for the buy one get one free ;( That would be the only candle deal worth using since it's for any size.


----------



## Madjoodie

maxthedog said:


> It's a gift card, so you can definitely use it.
> 
> Does anyone have the SKU's handy. Wonder if that will work with code in cart if they happen to go early


On page 93, pumpkinking30 posted a list of each Boney piece with price and SKU numbers. I've got this Boney cheat sheet printed out and ready for "go" time. Thanks again for sharing that with us all pumpkinking30!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Here are the two main raven pages folks were asking about. I didn't include the very last page, which has the raven gates votive holder from last year. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 291801
> View attachment 291809


Thank you so very much for posting these, MJ. I prefer the crackle style, to the mosaic. But, those do like quite nice.


----------



## RavenLily

Madjoodie said:


> On page 93, pumpkinking30 posted a list of each Boney piece with price and SKU numbers. I've got this Boney cheat sheet printed out and ready for "go" time. Thanks again for sharing that with us all pumpkinking30!


IDK, maybe it's me, but I think if YC felt it necessary to re-release an online exclusive like Pet Cemetery, they could've at least gave it a different SKU # to differentiate it from the original released piece. What the heck is the use of collecting "exclusives" that get re-released with the same #?


----------



## Barbie K

Spookywolf said:


> Some of this stuff even ended up on clearance last year.


Since I don't have any must have boney pieces I will wait to see what, if anything, ends up on sale as last year. There were a few good deals as I remember.


----------



## Madjoodie

So how many folks are already doing searches on the website? And have been trying for awhile? 

Closest I can get so far is via quickshop, where I am told that the items are discontinued (but the site knows something, since it is correctly indicating tea light vs votive vs wax melts warmer for the pieces I've tried). 

Think I might need a quick nap (or lots of coffee)!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

lol...i am .

andi i'm gonna need a nap, too


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I couldn't help myself, so I just called customer service. I figured we might as well bombard them with requests.  I can tell by the operator I talked to that they're getting a lot of these calls, LOL. Anyway, she said to check the site at midnight. I said do you mean for the Boneys or for a coupon? And she said if they had any kind of promotional offer it would be on the site tonight. ?? (blink, blink...blink, blink) Well, okay. But she knew of no coupon other than the candle offer, even though I wheedled in my best pathetic voice.  So, I'll make a list and I'll check at midnight. And if no discount or dollars off coupon is forthcoming, then I'm not buying a thing. I'll wait it out to see how things go. I'm so over these games they play.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i WANT a coupon but I'm not going to stress tons about it. I'll cough up for the three pieces i want and then call it a day.


----------



## DarkSecret

Been on the road, and have arrived at my daughter's house, we are going to Williamsburg tomorrow. No coupon huh? Doesn't look like there will be one. I'm really disappointed. I'm like Grim I usually have a to order list ready to go at online launch, but I will be cutting back on my spending. Just can't do it. I have a few must haves, but I'll have to wait on others. Anyone clairvoyant out there? What will sell out first?


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Been on the road, and have arrived at my daughter's house, we are going to Williamsburg tomorrow. No coupon huh? Doesn't look like there will be one. I'm really disappointed. I'm like Grim I usually have a to order list ready to go at online launch, but I will be cutting back on my spending. Just can't do it. I have a few must haves, but I'll have to wait on others. Anyone clairvoyant out there? What will sell out first?


There's been some debate about that. Some are leaning towards Scary Poppins. Some say the small (cheaper) stuff first. Last year a lot of the non-Boney stuff went first. I need to go look at the new pics again. Be right back.


----------



## DarkSecret

Can you imagine the clerks wrapping up that Scary Poppins with all those little bones hanging from that umbrella/mobile thing. I hope I can get it home in one piece. I might order that one.


----------



## Barbie K

I was hoping the ghosts would be in store so that I could drive there, look at them and decide.
I will be here waiting


----------



## Spookywolf

Did anyone notice this in the new pics? I had to enlarge it so it's a bit blurry, but it looks really cool.


----------



## Spookywolf

So what is everyone putting in their carts for now to hold their place?


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Did anyone notice this in the new pics? I had to enlarge it so it's a bit blurry, but it looks really cool.
> 
> View attachment 292297


My guys would like that, I guess I need to really to look closer at those posted pages.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I have a few candles in my cart, but plan on taking them out once I get my boneys in it. I am hoping to be able to use the coupons.


----------



## Dana Dark

I saw this on Boney Bunch Love FB - someone posted that there store said they would honor the $20 off coupon.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Mrs. Frankenstein and I will be going to Williamsburg tomorrow. We went last year and have decided to make the trek again. After the Original Pet Cemetary fiasco I didn't want to leave broken bonies to chance. 
Sad about the coupon and Im not crazy about the line this year. I posted on Yankee fb post to please bring the line back for the 10th. Lets get back to what we fell in love with. I do like some of the pieces but am not crazy about "Party Time" unless we are talking Monster Mash!


----------



## RavenLily

Spookywolf said:


> So what is everyone putting in their carts for now to hold their place?


Ruh Roh- Do we have to put something in our carts when we're logged in to be able to buy BB pieces? If so, I'm in trouble because I have nothing in my cart


----------



## sanura03

I feel so deflated this year. Like you guys, I would normally be frantically making my list, breaking it up into $45 chunks, writing down SKU numbers.

I don't have a list. We don't have a coupon. So for the first year since 2009, I won't be buying anything from YC at their Halloween debut. Boo, hiss.

Hopefully Scary Poppins will hang around until there's a coupon. And another paycheck in our household lmao. If not? Maybe a nice Lemax building with a 40% off Michael's coupon would soothe my Halloween spirit...


----------



## sanura03

Plus I'm exhausted because I didn't actually go to sleep last night, (all nighter work project,) so I might end up passing out before they're even online


----------



## Boneybunch15

sanura03 said:


> Plus I'm exhausted because I didn't actually go to sleep last night, (all nighter work project,) so I might end up passing out before they're even online


Don't feel like you are alone. I haven't really slept well since Wed. night. I am on pain meds for my knee and will be forcing myself to stay awake for this.


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> Ruh Roh- Do we have to put something in our carts when we're logged in to be able to buy BB pieces? If so, I'm in trouble because I have nothing in my cart


I've never done this but maybe it helps? I do sign in before adding stuff to my cart just to get that out of the way. I would certainly be surprised if anything sells out but who knows.


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> He's about 5" more or less. Now that I know that the ones from YC are online only I guess I can order them and if I am not happy with them, back they go.


BBW ones hold a mini candle, you can see it if you search Halloween other website. I will order the ghosts from YC and return if I don't like them. That pretty much goes for anything I order tomorrow.


----------



## Barbie K

Lucy08 said:


> BBW ones hold a mini candle, you can see it if you search Halloween other website. I will order the ghosts from YC and return if I don't like them. That pretty much goes for anything I order tomorrow.


I will be doing the same with the YC ghosts. I'm happy with the one from BBW, very cute. I can always return the YC ghosts if I'm not crazy about them. Are you planning on getting both?


----------



## Spookywolf

I was just going to ask the same thing. Is anyone going to order just one ghost or are you going for the pair?


----------



## Spookywolf

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Mrs. Frankenstein and I will be going to Williamsburg tomorrow. We went last year and have decided to make the trek again. After the Original Pet Cemetary fiasco I didn't want to leave broken bonies to chance.
> Sad about the coupon and Im not crazy about the line this year. I posted on Yankee fb post to please bring the line back for the 10th. Lets get back to what we fell in love with. I do like some of the pieces but am not crazy about "Party Time" unless we are talking Monster Mash!


Post pictures of your trip. We want to see all the fun stuff.


----------



## Spookywolf

Grim, Grandma Lise, Pumpkin Muffin...? Where'd you all go?


----------



## Hallow Girl

Dana Dark said:


> I am not understanding the candle situation.
> First it said on the first preview flyer that it will be buy one candle (any size) get one free.
> Then we get a buy 2 large get 2 large free which there are no large Halloween candles.
> In the catalog it says buy one Pure Radiance candle get one for $5 AND it also says buy one select fall scent get another 50% off.
> 
> The best bet is the buy one get one free (any size or kind) but not seeing it being promoted any longer. I will include that flyer again in this post.
> 
> View attachment 292025
> )


I was confused as well, I called customer service and a store and spoke to a manger who has been been yankee for over 10 years.

i was told you do not need to have an actual coupon, as long as you know about it and mention it. You can also use it for up to 3 times. I asked what if i buy 2 candles can i get the black magic for free or do i still have to pay. She said it would be free because its the lesser value than the higher priced ones. I also asked, what to do if the manager does not allow me to use (buy) more than 2 get two free, she said i can call customer service and anyone would know and usually store managers are aware of it.


----------



## Boneys80

Just a heads up in case you wanted black magic candle.. according to recent email it is an in-store only promotion


----------



## Spookywolf

"We found no matches for 'ghost', so we changed it to 'guest' for you"


----------



## grim gravely

I'm working on my list. I don't have much to go off though. Lol


----------



## DarkSecret

grim gravely said:


> I'm working on my list. I don't have much to go off though. Lol


Me neither!


----------



## Spookywolf

...........


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, you get some interesting results when you search for "feet". I didn't even know they had those!


----------



## Spookywolf

Ah come on guys.  Is anybody left on this thread? Are we calling it quits already?


----------



## pumpkinking30

I'm still here. I saw earlier that customer service guaranteed a midnight release. What time do you suppose that really means? I think it was a lot later last year.


----------



## Hell Harpy

BBL FB commented 3 am est to see the Boneys. Not sure I'll make it.


----------



## dragonfly102102

I'm here. And also randomly entering sku's in the quick shop


----------



## dragonfly102102

I love my black magic candle from last year. It's so much cuter than this years. But has ZERO throw


----------



## pumpkinking30

That's more what I expected. I may have to go to bed and get up during the night. I'm supposed to be at a volunteer event tomorrow morning at 7:45am, and I'm not sure working with kids and horses on 2 and a half hours sleep is a good idea.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i took a short nap....and they have never been up at midnight in the past. we'll see if they're fibbing about that as well...


----------



## Lucy08

Barbie K said:


> I will be doing the same with the YC ghosts. I'm happy with the one from BBW, very cute. I can always return the YC ghosts if I'm not crazy about them. Are you planning on getting both?


Going for the pair!


----------



## Barbie K

Hell Harpy said:


> BBL FB commented 3 am est to see the Boneys. Not sure I'll make it.


Bummer. I'm not staying up until 3am just for the ghosts. If they are still around in the morning I will get them.

Happy shopping to all. Hope everyone gets what they want.


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Well, you get some interesting results when you search for "feet". I didn't even know they had those!


Ok, that's just weird!!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30

I'm going to wait a while just in case they come online in the next little bit, otherwise I will set an alarm for 3:30 and check back then. Not sure if anything will really sell out before tomorrow, but its tradition to get them on "Boney Night."


----------



## HallowKitty

just woke up & ready 4 it....I will start the YC site madness & also hope 4 earlier than later...


----------



## Lucy08

I'm not staying up either. I've never had issue ordering in the morning when I get up. I'm unable to go to my local store this year. So. For once, I am glad what I want is online only. Going for the ghosts and cat nap.


----------



## pumpkinking30

OK, I had to do the "feet" search just to check that out. Who knew YK dealt in Alien voice changing technology?


----------



## Hell Harpy

Barbie K said:


> Bummer. I'm not staying up until 3am just for the ghosts. If they are still around in the morning I will get them.
> 
> Happy shopping to all. Hope everyone gets what they want.


I'm gonna give it a shot at 12 am est. If that doesn't work then I'll take my chances later in the morning.


----------



## Lucy08

Oh, I'll probably add the $10 jar thing to my order. I don't love it, but would rather get it and return it than regret not getting it.


----------



## pumpkinking30

The only thing that might really be in danger of selling out too quickly, IMO, might be the Pet Cemetery as it was extremely popular when it first came out, and there were a lot of people who didn't get it in the first run, other than that I think the rest are pretty safe, at least to make it into the later morning hours tomorrow.


----------



## Dana Dark

Spookywolf said:


> Ah come on guys.  Is anybody left on this thread? Are we calling it quits already?


I'm here and waiting - and refreshing/poking around the YC site every 5 mins! And going over my list which keeps changing ...


----------



## Spookywolf

pumpkinking30 said:


> OK, I had to do the "feet" search just to check that out. Who knew YK dealt in Alien voice changing technology?


and don't forget the monster feet! I cracked up when I saw those search results!


----------



## Hallow Girl

nothing....


----------



## wickedwillingwench

not surprised....it's never been midnight as far as i know...sigh


----------



## Boneybunch15

Ok, I am going back to bed. I will check back in an hour.


----------



## Hallow Girl

blahh im going to bed soon


----------



## pumpkinking30

Well, 12:01 am and the YK site has not activated the Quick Shop feature yet and the Halloween page is not live. So much for that customer service rep's guarantee that was posted earlier. I thought that sounded a bit ambitious for YK. Oh well, I'll give it a little while longer and keep trying.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well so far my coupon code is still in my cart, but I have a feeling that as soon as they load the new items it will be gone.


----------



## DarkSecret

I'll check tomorrow morning! Good Luck to all!


----------



## pumpkinking30

I think i'll give it till 12:30, and if nothing's happened by then I'll take a nap and check back about 3.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I have to save up some energy, the wife and I are supposed to go on a serious hunt for the Home Goods Groom tomorrow after our volunteer event. She tries to keep my weekends full. I guess she doesn't want me to get bored.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Ah, the Boney vigil... It's here!


----------



## Lucy08

Happy shopping! See ya in the morning!


----------



## RavenLily

Did anyone notice on YC's site that not only are we not getting a coupon (that we know of) but they're not even giving free shipping on orders over $100.00?? I thought the Grinch only came out at Christmas??


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gor....I'm gettin too old for this.....:zzzz:


----------



## pumpkinking30

RavenLily said:


> Did anyone notice on YC's site that not only are we not getting a coupon (that we know of) but they're not even giving free shipping on orders over $100.00?? I thought the Grinch only came out at Christmas??


I'm still seeing the Free over $100 shipping on the web page, but its the economy shipping, not the standard like they have offered in the past as a coupon deal. I looked on Retail Me Not, and the only coupon that YK had out expired on the 26th. Guess they got wise to the fact that Boney collectors like to save money too. Best business plan ever, stick it to the ones that are loyal to you.


----------



## _The_Void__

The new company management is cheapening the brand but also being greedy. This might be my last year supporting them


----------



## pumpkinking30

_The_Void__ said:


> The new company management is cheapening the brand but also being greedy. This might be my last year supporting them


In all honesty, the only thing I buy from YK is the Boney Bunch collection. I don't even look the rest of the year. There are candles at better prices that smell just as good. My favorite scents are Candy Corn and Christmas Wreath, so its pretty easy to find almost perfect matches for them elsewhere.


----------



## RavenLily

pumpkinking30 said:


> I'm still seeing the Free over $100 shipping on the web page, but its the economy shipping, not the standard like they have offered in the past as a coupon deal..



Hmmm, well that's weird because my webpage for their site says $5.99 Flat Rate Shipping?!? I feel singled out, LOL


----------



## pumpkinking30

RavenLily said:


> Hmmm, well that's weird because my webpage for their site says $5.99 Flat Rate Shipping?!? I feel singled out, LOL


Mine has a little link in the top right hand corner for the free shipping. If you're not looking for it you could miss it pretty easy. I guess that's probably what they're hoping for.


----------



## Spookywolf

A lot of us can't afford to pay full price - especially Yankee's prices. I know the current (now expired) coupon code will get cleared out on their website tonight, but I'm still half hoping they'll send us a coupon tomorrow morning in an email. If they don't, then it's a "See ya later!" from me to YC. B&BW will be getting my money tomorrow.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> A lot of us can't afford to pay full price - especially Yankee's prices. I know the current (now expired) coupon code will get cleared out on their website tonight, but I'm still half hoping they'll send us a coupon tomorrow morning in an email. If they don't, then it's a "See ya later!" from me to YC. B&BW will be getting my money tomorrow.


i dunno...i just started checkout and CATS16 was not cleared out of my cart. i wasn't buying boneys...just trying other stuff


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> i dunno...i just started checkout and CATS16 was not cleared out of my cart. i wasn't buying boneys...just trying other stuff


I keep trying sku #'s hoping we can slip the orders in before they kill it.


----------



## ceo418

Yeah, i've updated my cart a few times with the expired code still as the code and it's remained there. Don't know if that will hold up, though, once the Boneys come up.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> I keep trying sku #'s hoping we can slip the orders in before they kill it.


me, too. nothing yet.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I tried CATS16 yesterday during the day, before I saw that it should have expired at midnight, and it already wasn't working for me. It kept telling me that everything I put in the cart as test items were sale items, even though they were full price. I figured it was just a bad code.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it wouldn't work on a sale item but when i put $45 worth of reg price items in, it's still there. :shrug:


----------



## Spookywolf

I've got 2 large jar candles in my cart and it deducted the $20 off. So far the total is still discounted...


----------



## pumpkinking30

Weird, now that its supposedly expired, it started working when I just tested it again.


----------



## gloomycatt

Maybe in 20 minutes.....


----------



## HallowKitty

*YC Halloween 2016 Catalog Coupon Code*

coupon on my catalog is BUY 2GET 2 FREE Lg Candle Jar/Tumbler/Pillar/or Pure Radiance Vase Candles w/code: CATF116...valid till Sept. 25, 2016


----------



## pumpkinking30

gloomycatt said:


> Maybe in 20 minutes.....


Hopefully, I know I had said 12:30 and I was out, but I'm going to give it till 1 just in case.


----------



## RavenLily

pumpkinking30 said:


> I tried CATS16 yesterday during the day, before I saw that it should have expired at midnight, and it already wasn't working for me. It kept telling me that everything I put in the cart as test items were sale items, even though they were full price. I figured it was just a bad code.


Did you mean code CATS*2*16?


----------



## gloomycatt

Its only 11:41 in the midwest  i'm hoping midnight here is go time!


----------



## pumpkinking30

RavenLily said:


> Did you mean code CATS*2*16?


Yes, I did.  oops. I did enter it correctly on the site though, earlier today. Hopefully it will keep working until after we all get a chance to use it.


----------



## HallowKitty

wickedwillingwench said:


> i dunno...i just started checkout and CATS16 was not cleared out of my cart. i wasn't buying boneys...just trying other stuff


YES---CATS216 code is still showing up in my YC Checkout cart too...that's taking the $20 off $45 purchase....let's vigily pray we can get it thru soon w/our orders!!!!!


----------



## grim gravely

I haven't even been on Yankees website yet tonight. Lol 
I guess I'll go once the word is spread here yhat halloween is up.


----------



## Dana Dark

What page on the YC site is everyone going to? The front page or the Halloween page?


----------



## grim gravely

I guess whatever we can find. Right now we are all detectives. No page is left unturned.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Dana Dark said:


> What page on the YC site is everyone going to? The front page or the Halloween page?


Most likely the Halloween page will be on the front page once they open it. It will probably be in that big sliding ad thing in the center.


----------



## ceo418

I think I am going to go for both Cat nap and Look what the cat dragged in online, then hope I can find something I like at the store. I'm still curious about the Candy Corn scent being an online exclusive, as that's the impression I got from the catalog pictures I saw posted on Boney Bunch Love


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm refreshing the candle accessories page


----------



## RavenLily

Dana Dark said:


> What page on the YC site is everyone going to? The front page or the Halloween page?


I've been trying to input SKU#s into quick shop but with no luck (yet!)


----------



## gloomycatt

I want look what the cat dragged in also....


----------



## pumpkinking30

I really like Scary Poppins, and I didn't think I would like them at first, but Punch Rockers has grown on me.


----------



## Spookywolf

they're up!


----------



## Spookywolf

Holy crap it let me place an order with the $20 off coupon!!


----------



## HallowKitty

RavenLily said:


> I've been trying to input SKU#s into quick shop but with no luck (yet!)


..I am constantly trying different things on the YC site...tried entering the SKU #'s in the "Quick Shop" page, tried Halloween page w/search quest, & general searches like "witches brew"....no luck yet, but will not die in constantly searching for it all..


----------



## Hell Harpy

That was weird...not sure if my order went through.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Not for me! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gloomycatt

Spookywolf said:


> they're up!


I cant see anything....anyone else on a tablet?


----------



## Barbie K

Use the CATS216 code, it works!


----------



## Dana Dark

I see nothing either!


----------



## Barbie K

Already got email confirmation of my order.
I ordered both ghosts and foggy night.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Quick shop is working and so is CATS216. Received confirmation already.


----------



## Barbie K

You have to enter the codes in the "quick shop" at the top of the page


----------



## Nox Eterna

I'm on my desktop now and I see nothing


gloomycatt said:


> I cant see anything....anyone else on a tablet?


----------



## Barbie K

Buries Hilton 1521667 $19.99
Boos Bus 1521659 $39.99
Scary Poppins 1521662 $59.99
Wicked Good Cookie Jar 1521668 $22.99 ($10 w/ $35.00 purchase)
Pick your poison Jar holder 1521669 $16.99
Dead on my feet 1521861 $19.99
Cat Nap 1521862 $29.99
Pet Cemetery 1321665 $59.99
Bone Appetit 1521666 $19.99
Skull Cracker 1521860 $24.99
Fetch Jar topper 1521665 $12.99
Look What the Cat Dragged In 1521859 $14.99 
Last Tango 1521670 $24.99
Party Crashers 1521858 $29.99
Punch Rockers 1521661 $29.99
Party’s Over 1521660 $29.99


----------



## Spookywolf

Bummer, it won't let you order the Wicked Good cookie jar for the $10 promotion with $35 purchase online. Guess that one is in store only.


----------



## Barbie K

Foggy Night 1349289
Small ghost 1522620
Large ghost 1522619


----------



## Barbie K

Spookywolf said:


> Bummer, it won't let you order the Wicked Good cookie jar for the $10 promotion with $35 purchase online. Guess that one is in store only.


You may have to wait until everything is loaded and you can see the actual items on the page in order for that promo to work.


----------



## pumpkinking30

The quick shop sku #s worked all except for Last Tango. Not sure why.


----------



## Spookywolf

pumpkinking30 said:


> The quick shop sku #s worked all except for Last Tango. Not sure why.


maybe they're still loading that one. give it a few more minutes.


----------



## Barbie K

Plenty of ghosts to go around. It says there are 556 available


----------



## sanura03

Yeah I fell asleep =/ 
Looks like I woke up just in time though haha.


----------



## Dana Dark

YESSSSSSSSSSS It worked!!!! The coupon worked! Happy Happy!!!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Glad the coupon worked. That made Scary Poppins a much better price.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm doing the happy dance over the coupon working. I can see some poor I.T. dude watching all our frantic searches over and over for the past 2 hours going, "Oh, go ahead and let them use it for a while."


----------



## Barbie K

Yes, the coupon seems to be working.

I still want to see the other items that are available. I looked on last years thread and orders were being places around 1am but not sure at what time everything was loaded on the website. I was going to go to bed earlier but decided to wait it out until at least 1am. Glad I did since it allowed the use of the coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf

Barbie K said:


> Yes, the coupon seems to be working.
> 
> I still want to see the other items that are available. I looked on last years thread and orders were being places around 1am but not sure at what time everything was loaded on the website. I was going to go to bed earlier but decided to wait it out until at least 1am. Glad I did since it allowed the use of the coupon.


Me too Barbie. I was literally going to try one last search at 1:00 a.m. and then give up and hit the hay. Glad I stuck it out.


----------



## sanura03

857 Scary Poppins pieces... 
We'll see what happens ...


----------



## amuck amuck

Got what I wanted and coupon worked even when I entered the code after 12:00.


----------



## CallyIn

My goal was Sophia from last year and those ghosts. I ended up with those and the little steam punkin, plus it let me use the coupon. Now I will just have to wait until I get the catalog or go to the store to see what else there is.


----------



## Barbie K

I'm really looking forward to getting my foggy nights. Now the wait for the UPS man begins


----------



## pumpkinking30

Still haven't gotten Last Tango to work. I am going to go to bed anyway and try again in the morning. I got the major one I was wanting, and the coupon worked. I can sleep happy tonight (err. this morning...or whatever it is)


----------



## Hell Harpy

sanura03 said:


> 857 Scary Poppins pieces...
> We'll see what happens ...


I do this every year...I think my order doesn't go through so I do it again. I bought two Scary Poppins.


----------



## Barbie K

CallyIn said:


> My goal was Sophia from last year and those ghosts. I ended up with those and the little steam punkin, plus it let me use the coupon. Now I will just have to wait until I get the catalog or go to the store to see what else there is.


That little steam pumpkin is really cute!


----------



## jinglett

Does anyone have the Sophia skus?


----------



## sanura03

Hell Harpy said:


> I do this every year...I think my order doesn't go through so I do it again. I bought two Scary Poppins.


Oh no! Can you cancel one real quick? Put Sean M to work.
Or you can return one in-store when you get them.


----------



## RavenLily

Spookywolf said:


> Bummer, it won't let you order the Wicked Good cookie jar for the $10 promotion with $35 purchase online. Guess that one is in store only.


That happened to me too! But seeing as we did get $20 off our orders I won't complain, much... But I will still see if the store will credit back the difference when I get the invoice in the shipment


----------



## Faucheuse

Rats! I still can't find anything about those witches boots. As soon as I turn in for the night...


----------



## 31salem13

Does the code work on different orders or is it a one time use?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Does anyone have the sku for the raven with the mirror?


----------



## Hell Harpy

sanura03 said:


> Oh no! Can you cancel one real quick? Put Sean M to work.
> Or you can return one in-store when you get them.


I was gonna start hitting up Sean M but my sister offered to buy it. What a relief!


----------



## Mourning Glory

31salem13 said:


> Does the code work on different orders or is it a one time use?


It works more than once


----------



## RavenLily

It has been working on multiple orders


----------



## Hell Harpy

31salem13 said:


> Does the code work on different orders or is it a one time use?


I used CATS216 3 times. It works on regular priced items only.


----------



## amuck amuck

Faucheuse said:


> Rats! I still can't find anything about those witches boots. As soon as I turn in for the night...


batty bats boots sku # is 1521645 $22.99


----------



## Barbie K

jinglett said:


> Does anyone have the Sophia skus?


1349270 trick or treat
1521636 fishtini
1521638 Spooktacular
1521816 shade


----------



## sanura03

Ugh. And it was one of those sleeps where you feel LESS rested when you wake up. I feel like a Boney grump right about now haha.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Does anyone have the sku for the raven with the mirror?


Try 1351569. But double check the pic that pops up to make sure that's the one you wanted.


----------



## jinglett

Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## Barbie K

The catalog is posted on page 123 - post 1230
and the other 2 pages are on post 1267 page 127

It's hard to see the numbers but if you look closely most can be made out or maybe its my tired eyes


----------



## grandma lise

Do I need to do separate orders for each use of the coupon, or do I enter my entire order which will be close to $200?


----------



## gloomycatt

I got 2 confirmations!!!!


----------



## Dana Dark

WHEWWWWWW! I went CRAZY with 3 orders using the coupon!!!! I may do more damage!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Do I need to do separate orders for each use of the coupon, or do I enter my entire order which will be close to $200?


Divide them up into $45 orders so you can get $20 off each. If you do the whole order as one, you'll only get to use it once.


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> Do I need to do separate orders for each use of the coupon, or do I enter my entire order which will be close to $200?


Yes, split it up so that you can use the coupon more than once.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Spookywolf. I just got home and was reading threw the 10+ pages you all posted in the last 4 hours!


----------



## Faucheuse

Thank you!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Faucheuse said:


> Thank you!!


Hi Faucheuse! What did you get?


----------



## CallyIn

This is off topic, but I am new to this forum and I don't know how to turn off notifications so I don't get an email every time someone replies....can someone help?


----------



## Spookywolf

jinglett said:


> Thank you sooo much!!!!


Welcome jinglett. Glad you got to order & use the coupon.


----------



## Dana Dark

Just went in for round 4! Coupon still working! Tomorrow I will go in for the candle at the store then BBW!


----------



## sanura03

CallyIn said:


> This is off topic, but I am new to this forum and I don't know how to turn off notifications so I don't get an email every time someone replies....can someone help?


Settings at the top of the page > general settings along the left of the page > messages and notifications. You can set it to daily, I think there are other parameters too. Or you can turn them off, or unsubscribe to this thread


----------



## Mourning Glory

I have 4 orders in getting my online exclusives out of the way. I'm debating if I should just order everything online tonight to ensure a discount or hope for a coupon. Just curious what everyone's plan of attack is.


----------



## pirategirl185

Nevermnd, i don't know how to respond with someones question quoted.

Boney excitement makes for bad typing lol


----------



## Spookywolf

Sanura, did you order anything?


----------



## Boo-urns

..........


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Sanura, did you order anything?


Not yet. At the moment, even with a coupon, a $60 item isn't in the cards for me. But hopefully she'll hang around for a few days. I get paid on Monday from my job so I could swing it then.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> I have 4 orders in getting my online exclusives out of the way. I'm debating if I should just order everything online tonight to ensure a discount or hope for a coupon. Just curious what everyone's plan of attack is.


I ordered the online exclusives tonight - which were the main ones I wanted anyway. The others I'm going to wait and see at the store to see if I change my mind. But if not coupon in the morning, then I'll just wait on them. You can always tell what your heart really, really wants because that's the first item numbers you plug in to order.


----------



## Dana Dark

Shhhhhh, so this is why they stopped sending out the catalog - the SKU numbers, MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CallyIn

sanura03 said:


> Settings at the top of the page > general settings along the left of the page > messages and notifications. You can set it to daily, I think there are other parameters too. Or you can turn them off, or unsubscribe to this thread


Thank you so much! Every time there was a reply my phone would buzz and my tablet would light up, lol.


----------



## sanura03

CallyIn said:


> Thank you so much! Every time there was a reply my phone would buzz and my tablet would light up, lol.


You're welcome! Yeah, my phone is going crazy right now haha. And hopefully that last bit didn't come across as snarky, it wasn't meant to be at all! Still a little sleep addled haha.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I ordered the online exclusives tonight - which were the main ones I wanted anyway. The others I'm going to wait and see at the store to see if I change my mind. But if not coupon in the morning, then I'll just wait on them. You can always tell what your heart really, really wants because that's the first item numbers you plug in to order.


My first item was Scary Poppins.  Even though she will be in store. Who knows I may pick up another one and return the loser!


----------



## jinglett

Thank you!! I may or may not have used it 9 times!  I can go to sleep peacefully now!!


----------



## sanura03

Mourning Glory said:


> My first item was Scary Poppins.  Even though she will be in store. Who knows I may pick up another one and return the loser!


For some reason I read that last part and my brain piped up with "Kill the spare."

Harry Potter 4 lyfe haha.


----------



## Spookywolf

CallyIn said:


> Thank you so much! Every time there was a reply my phone would buzz and my tablet would light up, lol.


I about crashed my email when I first joined the Forum. Drove me bonkers til I could figure out how to turn it off.


----------



## Faucheuse

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Faucheuse! What did you get?


I got the batty witches boots and then added a large Pumpkin Pie tumbler candle so I could use the CATS216 coupon!


----------



## RavenLily

Does anyone have the SKU for the raven crackle glass hurricane jar holder?


----------



## Barbie K

I wonder if the coupon will continue to work once everything is loaded on the website. I hope it does for those that are ordering in the morning.
It's nice to be able to save $20  or more for those that ordered a few times


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> Does anyone have the SKU for the raven crackle glass hurricane jar holder?


Try 1522614


----------



## gloomycatt

I ordered 3 times with the coupon: the 4 boney pieces I wanted (including scary poppins) the new witch hand and boots, and the batty candle necklace. now I can go to the mall in the morning without worrying  or sleep in lol. thanks to everyone who posted skus and reminders of what page in the thread to look at for info! our boney family is the best!!!!


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> Try 1522614


Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## sanura03

RavenLily said:


> Does anyone have the SKU for the raven crackle glass hurricane jar holder?


1522614? I think that's what it says in the pic, but not 100%

ETA: Nevermind, I'm slow haha.


----------



## Cutiepie

Does anyone have the sku for the Sophia multiple tealight holder? I am not even sure if it is offered this year though lol.


----------



## RavenLily

sanura03 said:


> 1522614? I think that's what it says in the pic, but not 100%
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, I'm slow haha.


LOL!! I think we're all running on empty right now, but thank you very much for the info anyway!!


----------



## sanura03

RavenLily said:


> LOL!! I think we're all running on empty right now, but thank you very much for the info anyway!!


You're welcome! I'm just impressed with myself for being able to see the numbers correctly with my gritty sleep-deprived eyes haha.


----------



## Barbie K

Cutiepie said:


> Does anyone have the sku for the Sophia multiple tealight holder? I am not even sure if it is offered this year though lol.


I don't see her in the pictures posted but I could be wrong. 
Check out posts 1230 and 1267.


----------



## pirategirl185

sanura03 said:


> 1522614? I think that's what it says in the pic, but not 100%
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, I'm slow haha.


iI'm about to place a second order for scary poppins in case one comes broke. if both arrive safe i can hold for you and you can paypal me the price im charged for it if you would like?

(long time lurker and new to forum but i would hate for you to miss her!)


----------



## Barbie K

sanura03 said:


> You're welcome! I'm just impressed with myself for being able to see the numbers correctly with my gritty sleep-deprived eyes haha.



I had to cheat and use a magnifying glass


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay, my eyes are screaming and I need to go to bed. Glad everyone got their orders in and YAY! for the coupon working!! I want to hear full reports from everyone if they go to the store tomorrow and don't forget to take some pics! And for those that haven't done it yet, tell us what you ordered. Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## ASFx

CATS216 coupon seems to be dead now, at least for the halloween collection. I had another order I was thinking about getting. Once it hit 11pm PST, the coupon was no longer valid. Oh well. Got a couple good orders in with the coupon, thanks to you all!


----------



## sanura03

pirategirl185 said:


> iI'm about to place a second order for scary poppins in case one comes broke. if both arrive safe i can hold for you and you can paypal me the price im charged for it if you would like?
> 
> (long time lurker and new to forum but i would hate for you to miss her!)


That is so sweet! Thank you so much. Yes, please let me know if they both make it in good shape =)


----------



## Mourning Glory

Hahaha I just got a fraud alert email from my credit card company asking if I made all these charges!


----------



## pirategirl185

ASFx said:


> CATS216 coupon seems to be dead now, at least for the halloween collection. I had another order I was thinking about getting. One it hit 11pm PST, the coupon was no longer valid. Oh well. Got a couple good orders in with the coupon, thanks to you all!


just went through again for me!! try again!!


----------



## sanura03

Mourning Glory said:


> Hahaha I just got a fraud alert email from my credit card company asking if I made all these charges!


"Umm... did you _mean_ to order so many candle ceramics at 2 am? Not that it's weird... just, just checking, you know?"


----------



## pirategirl185

sanura03 said:


> That is so sweet! Thank you so much. Yes, please let me know if they both make it in good shape =)



You're welcome!! I got it on the coupon so i came to $49 including shipping! =) Not a huge savings but it helps!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I cant get anything to come up


----------



## Dana Dark

I got: 
Scary Poppins
Pet Cemetery
Dead on my Feet
Sophia Trick or Treat
Spider Web hanging tart warmer lantern
Witch Hand Jar holder 
Foggy Night tea light holder 
  

Tomorrow I want some witches brew candles and who knows what else will come home with me!


----------



## sanura03

Boneybunch15 said:


> I cant get anything to come up


It's only working with the quick order and the SKUs right now.


----------



## ASFx

pirategirl185 said:


> just went through again for me!! try again!!


Just noticed the problem. The wicked good cookie jar didn't count toward the $45, so I needed to add a little more to my cart. Woohoo


----------



## sanura03

Boneybunch15 said:


> I cant get anything to come up











Go to 'quick shop' at the top of the page above the search bar, and you can put the SKU and number of items in and it will add it to your cart.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I can't get anything to come up with the sku, someone tell me how to do a quick order please


----------



## sanura03

Boneybunch15 said:


> I can't get anything to come up with the sku, someone tell me how to do a quick order please


http://www.yankeecandle.com/shop/quick-shop.jsp

And you can put in the SKU for the one you want and the quantity and click add to cart


----------



## pirategirl185

ASFx said:


> Just noticed the problem. The wicked good cookie jar didn't count toward the $45, so I needed to add a little more to my cart. Woohoo


Glad you got it!!


----------



## Boneybunch15

sanura03 said:


> View attachment 292513
> 
> 
> Go to 'quick shop' at the top of the page above the search bar, and you can put the SKU and number of items in and it will add it to your cart.


Thank you, I got my order. My heart is racing. I guess I never heard you all say it was only going to work in quick shop. That was tense.


----------



## Barbie K

Don't forget to use the coupon code CATS216, its still working


----------



## jinglett

Still considering the raven candelabra but it isn't coming up yet....


----------



## pirategirl185

Does anyone have the skus for the raven pieces this year?


----------



## Boneybunch15

The coupon code worked. I got:

Boos bus
Catnap
Dead on my feet
Punch Rock
My order came out to about $114. I wasn't going to get Punch Rock, but I was so scared because I couldn't get anything to come up in the search bar, that when you all told me how to do it, I just punched in all the numbers I had written down. That's ok, I will love the piece.


----------



## Barbie K

pirategirl185 said:


> Does anyone have the skus for the raven pieces this year?


Check out page 127 on this thread, post 1267


----------



## grim gravely

Glad everyone got to use the coupon before it expired. All my purchases will be at the store tomorrow. I'll try to report what happens in the afternoon.


----------



## Barbie K

grim gravely said:


> Glad everyone got to use the coupon before it expired. All my purchases will be at the store tomorrow. I'll try to report what happens in the afternoon.


Hope you have a fun time and get everything on your must have list.


----------



## grim gravely

I guess it's safe to say that Paris Hilton will be on clearance in a few weeks. Looks like no one is interested in that one. Lol


----------



## HallowKitty

sanura03 said:


> It's only working with the quick order and the SKUs right now.


Just completed 2 orders via YC site: (1) you need you click onto "Quick Shop" & enter each individual SKU # with a quantity # & click onto "Add to Cart"...once you have $45 in your cart, enter in the Promo Code section of Checkout the code: CATS216 to get the $20 discount as it should cone up immediately & FREE Economy Shipping will come up automatically as long as your items in checkout(after promo discounts taken off) total $100 or more...any questions?...I placed 2 orders totaling shy over $100 & got 2 $20 discounts along with catalog discounts 4 items: Buy 3/Get 1 Free--SKU #1517522: Sophia Cat Night Light Scent Plug Base & Witches Brew Refill SKU#1248082 along with sale of Buy 2/Get 1 Free--SKU #1516596: Sophia Cat Ultimate Car Jar Witches Brew Scent.....


----------



## pirategirl185

Barbie K said:


> Check out page 127 on this thread, post 1267



Thanks! Unfortuntely the one I wanted was the page nor posted lol


----------



## ASFx

Anyone know what that pumpkin is called with the clock on his eye? I can't seem to find the SKU for it in the list.


----------



## pirategirl185

ASFx said:


> Anyone know what that pumpkin is called with the clock on his eye? I can't seem to find the SKU for it in the list.



try 1351559 for the small (clock in eye) and 1351572 for the large


----------



## 31salem13

ASFx said:


> Anyone know what that pumpkin is called with the clock on his eye? I can't seem to find the SKU for it in the list.


I think the SKU is 1351559


----------



## HallowKitty

jinglett said:


> Still considering the raven candelabra but it isn't coming up yet....


Try typing in SKU#1522618 under "Quick Shop" & don't forget to add "quantity" # & click "Add to Cart" as should show up in cart immediately


----------



## Madjoodie

pirategirl185 said:


> Thanks! Unfortuntely the one I wanted was the page nor posted lol


Are you looking for the SKU for last year's raven gate votive holder? If so, 1351568.


----------



## pirategirl185

Madjoodie said:


> Are you looking for the SKU for last year's raven gate votive holder? If so, 1351568.



Yes thank you!!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Glad everyone is getting to use the coupon tonight/this morning. By chance does anyone have the Black Magic candle SKU?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Glad everyone is getting to use the coupon tonight/this morning. By chance does anyone have the Black Magic candle SKU?


1529362 pretty sure


----------



## Barbie K

I still can't get the cauldron candle to come up 1514388
I wanted to see what that was like. Can't tell much from the picture posted of the catalog


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory said:


> 1529362 pretty sure


Thanks! Apparently it isn't on sale right now. I could use the buy 2, get 2 on it, though.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I screwed myself out of free shipping by going too fast and not realizing my order total was not over $100 after the discount. Oh well.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks! Apparently it isn't on sale right now. I could use the buy 2, get 2 on it, though.


I think someone mentioned the $15 promo is on store only.


----------



## ASFx

Boneybunch15 said:


> I screwed myself out of free shipping by going too fast and not realizing my order total was not over $100 after the discount. Oh well.


It was better to do two smaller orders anyway, so you could use the $20 off coupon twice since shipping is only $5.99 each time. Maybe if you think of other items you want, you can place a 2nd order and use that coupon again once you get over $45


----------



## grim gravely

Better catalog pictures in case anyone is interested.


----------



## ASFx

pirategirl185 said:


> try 1351559 for the small (clock in eye) and 1351572 for the large


Thanks! I couldn't resist those steampunk pumpkins. Got them both for my desk


----------



## sanura03

I really like the trick or treat metal pumpkin in the first picture. I got the black and orange jackolantern one last year and I love it.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory said:


> I think someone mentioned the $15 promo is on store only.


It is. I complete forgot about that. Thanks again!


----------



## ASFx

Just noticed that if i do a google search for yankee candle, a new ad is coming up for this link: http://www.yankeecandle.com/halloween

Nothing is there yet, but it looks like that'll be their URL when they put up the halloween page.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Goodnight Boney peeps! Sweet Boney dreams to all!


----------



## sanura03

I also like the scenterpiece and this year's electric tart warmer.

I should probably go back to sleep before I get myself in trouble lol.


----------



## pirategirl185

ASFx said:


> Thanks! I couldn't resist those steampunk pumpkins. Got them both for my desk



Awesome!! Always good to buy with a coupon and if you don't love it return


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Thanks to all who posted pics, skus, coupon codes.

You guys are amazing! 

Sweet BOney Dreams!!


----------



## grandma lise

Now that I got my orders in...finally! I found the 

SKU# for the raven piece "Mirror Mirror". It's 1351569, same as last year. 

Will try to post the pictures of last years catalog here in a few minutes.


----------



## Barbie K

Things are starting to show up if you put certain words in the search bar:
sophia, raven, spider, boots etc.

The raven/witch hat candle topper is also back


----------



## sanura03

Barbie K said:


> Things are starting to show up if you put Sophia, spider and raven in the search bar.
> 
> The raven/witch hat candle topper is also back


Aww. I'm not big on Sophia, but I kinda like the scentplug night light thing.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

thank you all! did anyone else get a message about not being able to add Last Tango to their cart?


----------



## grim gravely

sanura03 said:


> Aww. I'm not big on Sophia, but I kinda like the scentplug night light thing.


I'm still on the fence about the martini glass sophia. I have last year's trick or treat Sophia and it fits well with everything. Not sure if I nend to add this year's version.


----------



## Barbie K

CzarinaKatarina said:


> thank you all! did anyone else get a message about not being able to add Last Tango to their cart?


It was not showing up even with the number. There are a couple of items like that. I'm still waiting to see the cauldron candle 1514388


----------



## grim gravely

I forgot to add the raven spooky gates to my list. That's the one I missed out on last year but will be grabbing it this year.


----------



## Barbie K

grim gravely said:


> I'm still on the fence about the martini glass sophia. I have last year's trick or treat Sophia and it fits well with everything. Not sure if I nend to add this year's version.


The fish would have me sold on it. I love that about it.


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, this is from the 2015 catalog, NOT the current catalog, but it includes the SKU#'s for some of the returning raven pieces...















Raven pieces from 2015...

A. Spooky Gates 1349301 $27.99 (not re-released for 2016)

E. Haunted Gate Votive Candle Holder 1351568 $14.99 (renamed Spooky Gates for 2016; it's the votive holder, not the tart warmer)
F. Mirror Mirror Tea Light Candle Holder 1351569 $12.99 (pictured in second catalog page above)

The RAVEN COLLECTION is now up on the Yankee Candle site... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?Ntt=raven

Edit: I left a "1" off one of the SKU#'s, they work now.


----------



## Barbie K

If you type in "scary" in the search bar the boneys show up


----------



## Madjoodie

If you click on new at the top, on the left hand side under new arrivals, there is a Halloween page you can get to. Coupon code is still active. I should go to sleep now and stop spending money!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Barbie K said:


> If you type in "scary" in the search bar the boneys show up


Just getting on board tonight. Pet Cemetry is a rerelease !


----------



## grandma lise

Now that I can see the Raven Collection on the Yankee Candle site, I like it so much better. This will be a problem... 

I'm starving. Going to go fix myself an omelet!


----------



## sanura03

Barbie K said:


> If you type in "scary" in the search bar the boneys show up


Hmm. At least for the catalog pieces, the lettering looks SO much better this year. I wonder if they switched to stamping them on or something as opposed to hand lettering. Though I'd still prefer them without the words, I'm okay with this.

Well, on some of the pieces, like what the cat dragged in and party crashers. The bus looks like it might be questionable still.


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> If you click on new at the top, on the left hand side under new arrivals, there is a Halloween page you can get to. Coupon code is still active. I should go to sleep now and stop spending money!


Oh yay! It works. I can scroll through the pictures and see everything now!

I got too much as usual...

Scary Poppins
Foggy Night
Dead On My Feet
Punch Rockers
Skull Cracker
1 large and 2 small Ghosts
Batty Bats Candle Necklaces
Bone Appetit

Be back in 10, need food...


----------



## sanura03

And I like how the blanket on the cat nap piece is clawed up haha.


----------



## pirategirl185

I was ready to commit to a metal house this year... Except this one is no where near as impressive as past years. It's basically just a glorified tealight screen.


----------



## grim gravely

I need that purple crystal skull...actually I need two of them.


----------



## grim gravely

pirategirl185 said:


> I was ready to commit to a metal house this year... Except this one is no where near as impressive as past years. It's basically just a glorified tealight screen.


Not crazy about the haunted house at all this year. I know it's cheaper to start making them this way but I miss the older style haunted house. I hope yankee eventually brings that style of haunted houses back,


----------



## pirategirl185

grim gravely said:


> Not crazy about the haunted house at all this year. I know it's cheaper to start making them this way but I miss the older style haunted house. I hope yankee eventually brings that style of haunted houses back,


Makes me regret not getting last year's. It was a statement making piece, this feels eh. I do hope they bring them back, but if it trends like the Boneys have been I wont hold my breath


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I bought Scary Poppins. I like the old Boney style. Swithered over Bone Appetit, but for now I passed. I'll go to the party in the morning and try to get a good bus. I like the Wicked Good jar. First year I've ever been so restrained. Enjoy shopping tonight & tomorrow.


----------



## sanura03

I should probably go back to sleep haha.
You guys have fun at the party in a few hours!!


----------



## grandma lise

Goodnight sanura03. Glad you were able to join us eventhough you didn't sleep much last night either!


----------



## Barbie K

pirategirl185 said:


> I was ready to commit to a metal house this year... Except this one is no where near as impressive as past years. It's basically just a glorified tealight screen.


The one from Bath and Body Works is much nicer, I think
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=99300576&cp=4090263.70605076


----------



## Prettypinkbow

And now the coupon is expired  I didn't realize the ghosts were online only! I had them in my cart for my 4th purchase and I deleted on thing and all of a sudden the coupon was removed. I tried to add it again and it says expired


----------



## grandma lise

Oh sorry to hear that Prettypinkbow...

I was just online looking at the ghosts. The design used for the UK and the one used for the US are different. There's had plates that the ghost sat on. Ours are open in the back. It's okay, but I did like the UK design.

Here's the UK design...









Here's links to the US ghosts...

http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/perfect-potions-small-ghost/_/R-1522620

http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/perfect-potions-large-ghost/_/R-1522619

Oh yay! I just read the description. The US ghosts are porcelain and they use a tea light without a glass votive holder, so ours won't have the line that the UK ones show in the above picture.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone. I missed out, being with you guys last night.  My little one, true to form, gave me fits, during the "Witching Hour," and I never had a moment to myself, to chat here. I stayed up a while lurking, and nothing had come up yet. Go figure, I stagger to bed, and everything comes up, with the coupon still active, LOL. Since I am too late, and everything is full price, I will not be getting much. I'm okay with that though, as it lets me know what I truly love, and what I can live without.

I hope everyone who is going to the party today, has a great time, and that you all get, or got what you wanted, this year.


----------



## grandma lise

It was fun Pumpkin Muffin. You were missed. At least you can now see the entire Halloween collection. The discount allowed me to add 4 pieces not on my list, but I would have been fine without them.


----------



## grandma lise

Ha! The Boney in Punch Rockers has a skull and cross bones on the back of his jacket!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> It was fun Pumpkin Muffin. You were missed. At least you can now see the entire Halloween collection. The discount allowed me to add 4 pieces not on my list, but I would have been fine without them.


I really want Scary Poppins, but at that price point, I might be passing on her. The raven pieces are more limited, so decisions, decisions...

I'm so glad you were able to order all that you wanted, and am crossing fingers, that all arrives safely to your door.


----------



## grandma lise

You never know...she might make it to the next coupon Pumpkin Muffin. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Hallow Girl

I just woke up. Gonna check quickly. I know there was a coupon code but i can't rember it nor what oage i found it in. Can someone tell me please?


----------



## Hallow Girl

I just noticed the candle black magic is available, i thought it was a yc exclusive. Guess it was for the price only


----------



## grandma lise

WickedChick the coupon code is CATS216. Try it. Maybe it's working again. It worked for a while then stopped working.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Good morning,

Hope everybody has gotten their favorite Boneys. I finally broke down this morning and bought the Sophia tea-light holder. I had been avoiding her line, since I really didn't want to start a new collection, but I liked that one, and there's a fish in the glass, who could pass that up? Maybe that will be the only one that really grabs me.


----------



## maxthedog

Thanks to whoever said that coupon add to the cart trick. I just woke up and it was still there. Ordered the dead on my feet and cat since they are online exclusive. I went back in and the coupon is still there. I really want poppins but would rather skip the shipping cost if I can get 20 off in store. Hope everyone got what they wanted.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got Scary Poppins, Dead on my Feet and the sophia shade. Only spent $80...that's a record for me!!!


----------



## ghoul girl

Hi Spookywolf, Everything is online. If you select the ghost and look at the specification tab, it lists the size of the ghosts. The 12.99 ghost is 3.75x4.5 The 14.99 one is 5.75x4.5


----------



## Mourning Glory

Still no in store coupon. With CATS216 no longer working, I hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot by not ordering any in store boneys other than Scary Poppins.


----------



## witchyone

Ugh. CATS216 is expired and I'm not sure what to do. Do I order now or wait and hope for a coupon?


----------



## Impy

I went ahead and ordered which means that there will be a coupon released just as soon as I drift off to sleep.


----------



## witchyone

Impy said:


> I went ahead and ordered which means that there will be a coupon released just as soon as I drift off to sleep.


That's pretty much what I'm assuming will happen!


----------



## ceo418

I got the martini glass one at Hallmark. It's very nice with a candle and it seemed like you could see the fish better with the candle glow.


----------



## ceo418

I bought Cat nap and Look what the cat dragged in along with a votive candle, then went to bed. I just looked at all the items on the website and i'm heading to the store in about an hour. I will say that I wish the Trick or treat votive holder was in stores and not just online.


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> Still no in store coupon. With CATS216 no longer working, I hope I didn't shoot myself in the foot by not ordering any in store boneys other than Scary Poppins.


The coupon situation makes planning way harder than it should be. I didn't like it, but bit the bullet on shipping charges so I could use the coupon last night on some in store must have pieces. 

I did get my first YC Halloween email this morning, and the coupon was still B2G2 large jar candles.


----------



## Faucheuse

I wish they had those bleeding taper candles this year.


----------



## Shadowbat

I just checked my emails and nothing. The girls still want to go. It's become a tradition, but the excitement, sadly, just isn't there this time. We'll see what happens when we get there.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Faucheuse said:


> I wish they had those bleeding taper candles this year.


didn't that guy in the video say they WOULD have dreadful drip tapers this year?


----------



## Faucheuse

wickedwillingwench said:


> didn't that guy in the video say they WOULD have dreadful drip tapers this year?


I didn't see it. Darn!


----------



## witchyone

I mean, I totally get why they've switched up their strategy. I'm a marketer and I've watched my company make some decisions like this, too. They know they'll make money hand over fist this weekend with or without a coupon. And maybe they'd even say they're doing us a favor because this makes the eBay vultures less likely to buy. But what's the correct customer experience? When you've always offered one in the past, suddenly stopping (and even worse, purposefully expiring a coupon the day before the launch) just feels greedy. I know they're a company and making money is the whole point but that doesn't mean you let the customers see that side of you. A coupon cuts into your profit margin but it builds loyalty, which results in continued revenue.

Sorry for the rant. This is just really bothering me this morning. They can take their B2G2 and shove it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

for my money, i wish they would do away with the coupons for BB release and just price the pieces reasonably. They are about a 1/3 more than they need to be for the size and quality of the piece.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Hi all ... I've been lurking and reading. Haven't really posted yet this year. So, I was too tired and could not stay up last night. When I got up this morning I could only use the coupon code one time ( I had left it in my cart overnight ). I did buy most of what I wanted. I have to take my sick kitty to the vet a bit later and will probably pop into my local store. I passed on a few items because without the coupon they are simply too expensive. YC has really been raising their prices. I am on the fence about the coupon issue. I see it from both sides but ultimately witchyone is right on the money: it builds customer loyalty and they are foolish not to offer something for the Boney/Halloween launch. I did take advantage of the B2G2 coupon though. I love several of their older fall candles and buy them every year. But I will not buy them without a coupon. Never, not gonna happen. Their candles are far too expensive now. 

I may have missed it but does anyone know if everything is now on site? I was hoping beyond hope they were bringing back the Raven gate wax tart warmer from last year? I'm guessing not . I got the gate votive holder and I love it. It is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## witchyone

I hope your kitty feels better soon, Countess Dracula!

I definitely agree that the coupon could go away completely if they were priced better.


----------



## Madjoodie

So I looked at quantities of Boneys available online last night versus this morning. I don't want to help the folks who snatch up Boneys to price gouge on Ebay. But if you have your heart set on an online exclusive or two....

And yikes, both ghosts show up as sold out right now.


----------



## Madjoodie

Countess Dracula said:


> I may have missed it but does anyone know if everything is now on site? I was hoping beyond hope they were bringing back the Raven gate wax tart warmer from last year? I'm guessing not . I got the gate votive holder and I love it. It is one of my favorite pieces.


Not sure that everything is finally online (folks were having trouble with a few things like Last Tango and a cauldron candle, and I still don't see them). That said, the raven tart warmer you asked about is not in the catalogue this year. I was bummed too.


----------



## Lucy08

Working on my order. Coupon is dead and ghosts are sold out. Sigh.


----------



## Faucheuse

How do you tell stock quantities? That Spooky Gates votive holder keeps calling my name...


----------



## milosalem00

Just called in to ask them to honor 20/45 cats216.... they would .... JIM from yankee is a worthless piece of S**T. Would not honor the code more then once ( the very next agent did) HANG UP IF YOU GET JIM.... he took so long fighting with me the small ghost sold out. He fought with me for 40 minutes claiming my credit card had an issue ( while repeating back wrong numbers each time). Myself and the next agent placed the same orders with the same card a few seconds later. Hang up on JIM he dont know what hes doing 

another agent ordered everything for me with the discount and gave me free shipping because of how Jim was.


----------



## Hallow Girl

witchyone said:


> Ugh. CATS216 is expired and I'm not sure what to do. Do I order now or wait and hope for a coupon?


I'm going to wait for a coupon


----------



## MickeyKnox

Longtime lurker, thanks to you all I was able to place 3 orders with the coupon last night. I am getting ready to hit the store now. Can anyone say if there are any in-store exclusives or was everything online?


----------



## amuck amuck

Well, back from the so called party. What party ! Nobody but me, no decorations , no signs, no food. If there had been more people nobody could get to the boneys. They were on a little table pushed up against the window. But that did let me see them. I am glad I saw Scary Poppins because I ordered her last night so I could use the coupon. She does not look too huge. I was picturing something as big as the train again. As much as my grandkids love that piece, it is so heavy and big placing it some where safe is hard. I think Yankee is trying to kill their stores. With as many online items the actual boney display is puny. I missed
talking to the other people who use to come every year. Did not buy anything else at the store. If any of the bus remains and it goes on sale may pick that up, liked it after I saw it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Hahaha I just got a fraud alert email from my credit card company asking if I made all these charges!





sanura03 said:


> "Umm... did you _mean_ to order so many candle ceramics at 2 am? Not that it's weird... just, just checking, you know?"


LOL! These posts cracked me up this morning. I imagine there were quite a few credit card agents raising eyebrows last night at the sudden assault of candle accessory orders going on in the wee hours. Love our midnight vigils!


----------



## Spookywolf

Good morning everyone. After staying up late, I'm still a bit bleary-eyed this morning but my dog doesn't understand things like a midnight Boney vigil and demands his potty break and breakfast right on time. Amuck, amuck, I'm sorry to hear about the lackluster debut at your store. I'm still in jammies right now and I may not even go at all, especially hearing that the coupon we used last night has now been shut down. I half hoped that they might have been planning a extension into today for us. My store had already told me no on using it expired anyway. I'm so, so glad I decided to stick it out last night. I got the 2 ghosties, even though I wasn't sure about them. Can't believe they're already sold out when I logged in this morning. I love being able to see the better detail online though. And maybe later when Yankee relents and gives us another money off coupon, I might place another order if any of the other pieces are still around. Had fun last night guys. Thanks to so many for logging on and joining in the fun with us last night. Can't wait to hear more reports from the troops on the shopping today.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hey! The large ghost is now showing "low stock"...I could have swore that said Sold Out when I checked this morning. Maybe its my tired eyes. LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Guys, I'm sitting here watching "House of the Long Shadows" with Vincent Price, Christopher Lee, Desi Arnaz Jr., and Peter Cushing. It's been ages since I last saw it. Talk about the perfect "Boney vibe" for our preview party day, LOL! It's on the Comet channel on my cable line up if anyone has that option. Such vintage Halloweeny awesomeness!


----------



## Spookywolf

What the heck...? The large ghost is back to sold out again. Am I hallucinating from tiredness?


----------



## amuck amuck

I am watching the same movie! Just what I needed after the party let down. Both ghost are showing sold out and so is Look what the cat dragged in.


----------



## Spookywolf

Look What the Cat Dragged In is now gone. I still can't figure out what's on the pumpkin he's dragging? Are those hands from inside or ears?


----------



## amuck amuck

I could not make out what it is either. If it had been something really cute I might have bought the piece. I have to get off this site and get something done around my house. Have not been able to stay away from here for days. Had fun with everyone last night. Thanks all for all the buying tips.


----------



## Spookywolf

amuck amuck said:


> I am watching the same movie! Just what I needed after the party let down. Both ghost are showing sold out and so is Look what the cat dragged in.


I forgot how much I love that movie. Vincent Price was just the best wasn't he. Did you get the pieces you wanted last night amuck amuck? I agree that the way YC is handling the preview party this year, the stores are going to have a hard time with it. I'll be curious to hear how others fared today.


----------



## witchyone

Dead on My Feet is showing low stock.


----------



## pirategirl185

Back from the 'party'....

Almost every table was still full, maybe 3 people before me (I got there at 10). And most of them were shopping for candles over the Halloween stuff. I saw a pair of boots go( which they had tons this time), I believe a Last Tango and possibly Dead on my Feet. 

Used the bogo free to pick up a medium Forbidden Apple and Trick or Treat, got Forbidden Apple and Apple Cider votives as they were $5/box today, and the Bat illumalid. May go back for the bat wine glasses if a coupon comes up later in season. 

Not impressed with the After Party metal house this year, especially after seeing it. It is single sided and kind of rounded, no where near as cool as previous years. 

Scary Poppins is impressive, but I noticed the umbrella shaft holding the warming cup seemed bent and not lining up over the votive holder on a few, so may have to be adjusted once you receive. 

Back of Party's Over jacket says 'Boo-lice', kind of cute detail.


----------



## RavenLily

Good morning/afternoon everyone! I just wanted to give thanks to all who helped provide info and SKU #s in my Boney buying frenzy last night. I'm so appreciative, especially as the coupon code is no longer working evidently (insert boo hiss here to YC, LOL!) I bought way more than I planned, but that's what happens when you're an impulse buyer with a $20 discount coupon, ha! I broke up my orders into 4 and got Scary Poppins, Cat Nap, Dead On My Feet, Wicked Candy Jar (which they charged me full amount, double boo hiss!), Bone Appetit, Fetch Candy, Foggy Nights T/L, Raven Mirror Mirror, and finally Raven Hurricane crackled glass jar holder. And with the coupons on 4 orders I don't even have to feel guilty for going overboard, at least that's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## RavenLily

Spookywolf said:


> Look What the Cat Dragged In is now gone. I still can't figure out what's on the pumpkin he's dragging? Are those hands from inside or ears?


They look like hands to me- almost like the ones on the candy dish last year? But I could be wrong, and knowing me, probably am, LOL


----------



## Boneybunch15

Kind of surprised that Look what the cat dragged in sold out first. Maybe because it was one of the least expensive figures.

Again, thank you to everyone who came to my assistance this morning with the Quick shop. I do love that feature.


----------



## grim gravely

Hope everyone had a great morning. I was able to make out like a "boney bandit" at the store today!!! I purchased some items I wouldn't have thought about getting because they were so nice to let me use the coupon a few times... Ok...10 times. I couldn't get there purple skull or the small ghost but hopefully my two large ghosts go through. I'll update on everything I got later.


----------



## excentricbats

Hi, I am a long time lurker. My mom, my boyfriend and I just returned from the preview party. Its a yearly tradition for us all to go together. Even though I had already ordered some of the exclusives last night with coupon. The store was slightly decorated but nothing more than a bit of cobweb here and there. The manager had his face painted like a cat but none of the other employees were dressed up. After grabbing a few items we asked the manager if he would honor the 20 off 45 coupon. He seemed hesitant but agreed to do it. A little bit later we did hear the cashier refuse to use it for a customer without asking the manager. But when we went to check out he told the cashier to honor it only if people asked for it. One cashier seemed happy to do this while the other cashier seemed kind of grumpy about it. Also they had to override the price for the 15 dollar black magic candle as it was not ringing up right. Overall it was a ok experience and we were able to use the coupon once for each of us. 

Online orders: 
Party Crashers
spooktacular sophia lamp shade
sppoktacular sophia wax melter
look what the cat dragged in
dead on my feet
small ghost
large ghost


In store:
Bone appetite
wine glass with bats on it
jar jewelry bats
steam pumpkin boot
steam hat
steam pumpkin small 
candy jar


----------



## MickeyKnox

I went to the store to check out if there were any exclusives. I did not see any. There was a little party going on with a couple women buying the Boney's. I ended up buying a few odds and ends like waxes, fragrances, etc. The party was *****ing about the online exclusives not being available in-store. I kept quiet since I was able to take advantage of the $20 off $45 by staying up and using the quick shop method. I feel the in-store was much crazier last year and the years before. It feels as if the in-store craziness is dying and only a few regulars are making the trips. I really appreciate everyones posts here keeping me informed so I could take advantage of the coupons.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pirategirl185 - did your store offer any kind of gift for dressing up or any refreshments? I know Shadowbat was going with his girls this morning. I hope his store gives them something. Sounds like you got a lot of goodies! I liked those bat wine glasses too and I might get them with a coupon later. 

Grim, congrats Buddy! Your store definitely took care of you! That's how all the stores should be handling this event today. If my store wasn't being so strict about no coupons I know I'd be there buying more stuff today. On past year's preview parties I averaged about 3 separate trips in a single day, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome excentricbats and MickeyKnox! I'm glad you were able to take advantage of the $20 off coupon! Did either of you get to try out the new candle fragrances or the black magic candle promo? I might still go today to sniff the candles and see the pieces in person. If I can catch my store manager alone, I may just tell her that some of the stores are allowing the coupon to be used today and see if she'll cave in.


----------



## MickeyKnox

I forgot to mention that my store had a ton of the Sophia stuff. That stuff flew last year but it seemed it wasn't moving as fast today. My final tally minus the waxes and fragrances was:

Batty Bats Pumpkin Electric Wax Melts Warmer
Boney Bunch Pet Cemetery
Boney Bunch Look What the Cat Dragged in
Spooktacular Sophia Fishtini
Spooktacular Sophia Wax Melts Warmer
Raven Collection Mirror, Mirror
Spider Web Collection Witch's Hand
Steam Punkin' Pumpkin Jar Candle Holder
Steam Punkin' Pumpkin Tea Light Candle Holder
Steam Punkin' Hat
Batty Bats Pumpkin Electric Wax Melts Warmer
Boney Bunch Wicked Good Cookie Jar

I already have trouble finding spots for all my items. I am going to have to shuffle a few things around when this stuff arrives. I picked up quite a bit more at Kirkland's and B&BW this year compared to normal.


----------



## MickeyKnox

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome excentricbats and MickeyKnox! I'm glad you were able to take advantage of the $20 off coupon! Did either of you get to try out the new candle fragrances or the black magic candle promo? I might still go today to sniff the candles and see the pieces in person. If I can catch my store manager alone, I may just tell her that some of the stores are allowing the coupon to be used today and see if she'll cave in.


I personally am not a fan of the smell of the Black Magic candle. I did pick up a few Forbidden Apple and ol' Witches Brew.


----------



## Shadowbat

We just got back from our morning excursion. What a disappointment at Yankee. There was nothing going on at the store. There were only 3 associates working and were wearing witch hats. No decorations. As I was told, no refreshments, contests, or giveaways. Aside from us there were only a half dozen people there and 4 of them were the "regulars", all of which were complaining about the lack of an " event". Front table was the Sophia stuff. Back right table was the steampunk collection, and the back left table in front of the registers was the Boney table. To my surprise no one seemed to be picking up the Halloween stuff, just candles. There was no Scary Poppins or Forbidden Apple candle. I was told "we never received them". The girls and I picked up Bone Appetite as our yearly piece and grabbed 2 pumpkin pie votives. The whole vibe was so different this year and it was very obvious the associates had attitudes, which didn't help.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Glad most had a successful overnite Boney spree.  Exhausted after a late football game, so ended up sleeping in 'til 9am. Our store had a table with Boneys on one side, then Sophia in the back, so by the time I was done cruising Boney's a lot of the Sophia stuff was gone. Disappointed no other H'ween flavor but a few bats put up and black lace spiderweb tablecloths used.

Did get a Bone Apetit, the small After Party house jar holder, the Black Magic candle & was able to order the Dead on my Feet and green tea light holder on-line. By the time I ordered, the cool purple skull tea light was sold out, but I'm hoping it'll come back in stock later. The manager knows me from way back so she accepted the $20 off $45, which helped a lot!

Re: coupons - Yankee needs to weigh the cost of good will from their customers with the absolute profiteering their doing with their prices.


----------



## Mourning Glory

The only boney piece I got in store was punch rockers. I sure hope I get a coupon co.codes out soon. That and scary Poppins are the only non online exclusives I have


----------



## Spookywolf

Shadowbat said:


> We just got back from our morning excursion. What a disappointment at Yankee. There was nothing going on at the store. There were only 3 associates working and were wearing witch hats. No decorations. As I was told, no refreshments, contests, or giveaways. Aside from us there were only a half dozen people there and 4 of them were the "regulars", all of which were complaining about the lack of an " event". Front table was the Sophia stuff. Back right table was the steampunk collection, and the back left table in front of the registers was the Boney table. To my surprise no one seemed to be picking up the Halloween stuff, just candles. There was no Scary Poppins or Forbidden Apple candle. I was told "we never received them". The girls and I picked up Bone Appetite as our yearly piece and grabbed 2 pumpkin pie votives. The whole vibe was so different this year and it was very obvious the associates had attitudes, which didn't help.


Awh, Shadowbat, I'm so sorry your trip wasn't up to par and the store employees were being so unfriendly. You should type an email to the CEO on their We Listen .com. It may not do any good, but they should be told about employees having a bad attitude toward you and your girls. YC is supposed to be focused on great customer service. Was your store allowing any use of the expired coupon that you could tell? As amuck, amuck said earlier, I think YC is really making it tough on the stores with the way they're handling the preview event today.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> The only boney piece I got in store was punch rockers. I sure hope I get a coupon co.codes out soon. That and scary Poppins are the only non online exclusives I have


Mourning Glory, how was your store handling the event? Did they allow use of the expired coupon at all? I think you'll be okay as far as inventory. They did get a second shipment in last year since this is only supposed to be a preview of the Halloween items. Btw, I just checked YC again and both the Look What the Cat Dragged In and the Dead on My Feet are back in stock now. Those were showing as sold out and low stock a few minutes ago. I think they're back to playing games with the in stock/out of stock thing.


----------



## Madjoodie

Just got back from my store. Saw like only one of the Halloween regulars. New manager kept thanking us for coming to the party. Um, what party? Like others have reported, no food, no costumes, no give-aways. No in store exclusives. I talked my way into using the $20 off coupon once, and felt pretty lucky to get that.

Saw some bad paint jobs already. (Shocking, I know.) Really liked Scary Poppins in person (hope my online order makes it safely).  Didn't get Party's Over, but noticed the dog house had "big house" written on one side. Not a fan of all the writing, but that made me smile. I caved and bought the cookie jar, after I saw it has a nice silicone/plastic type seal. 

Really liked those bat wine glasses in person. On my watch list for when another coupon comes.

Thanks to everyone for all their "party" reports. And for the good company during yet another online vigil. You guys rock!


----------



## pirategirl185

Spookywolf said:


> Pirategirl185 - did your store offer any kind of gift for dressing up or any refreshments? I know Shadowbat was going with his girls this morning. I hope his store gives them something. Sounds like you got a lot of goodies! I liked those bat wine glasses too and I might get them with a coupon later.
> 
> Grim, congrats Buddy! Your store definitely took care of you! That's how all the stores should be handling this event today. If my store wasn't being so strict about no coupons I know I'd be there buying more stuff today. On past year's preview parties I averaged about 3 separate trips in a single day, LOL!



Unfortunately they did not. One associate dressed as a witch, the other 2 normal uniform. The only decor was what was issued from the company. And they didn't even have spooky music playing!

The real kicker? The coupon they passed out today was advertising Christmas scents ??


----------



## wickedwillingwench

amuck amuck said:


> I could not make out what it is either. If it had been something really cute I might have bought the piece. I have to get off this site and get something done around my house. Have not been able to stay away from here for days. Had fun with everyone last night. Thanks all for all the buying tips.


they are skeletal hands


----------



## Shadowbat

Spookywolf said:


> Awh, Shadowbat, I'm so sorry your trip wasn't up to par and the store employees were being so unfriendly. You should type an email to the CEO on their We Listen .com. It may not do any good, but they should be told about employees having a bad attitude toward you and your girls. YC is supposed to be focused on great customer service. Was your store allowing any use of the expired coupon that you could tell? As amuck, amuck said earlier, I think YC is really making it tough on the stores with the way they're handling the preview event today.


I already contacted them on a couple of their outlets and received no response. Whatever. I didn't notice anyone using that coupon but did see the candle coupon being used as that's what seemed to be being purchased most. The associate attitudes seemed to be from the fact they weren't allowed to do anything, but they still should have been friendlier and more interactive with the customers.


----------



## SalemWitch

I only bought angel and devil Sofia pieces from last year. I'll wait and pick up the boneys on clearance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faucheuse

I think they're still adding things. I don't recall seeing the Raven candelabra before.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I'm at my store and they said i can use the $20 off $45 coupon but I can't find it! Halp???!!!

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## grandma lise

Jezebel_Boo my store would take the coupon code verbally in previous years... CATS216


----------



## grim gravely

Even though it wasn't really a party, this was the best year with friendly associates and great customers. Anything that did not come in they ordered online with no problems. Also, I didn't expect this but they allowed me to sirens another 20 off on scary Poppins if I got another 30 dollars on that order. Sorry some of you had a bad experience. I'll try to post the 20 off coupon now for those who are still trying to use it.


----------



## grim gravely

Ugh, can't post photos from my phone. Will try again when I get home.


----------



## Spookywolf

Jezebel Boo, sorry I just saw this. I was going to tell you the same thing. Tell them the promo code CATS216. They can enter that code manually for your discount.


----------



## Mourning Glory

On a lighter note from my earlier ranting,the store that I've been unsatis fied with for years was a pleasant surprise. The staff was wearing black and Sophia collars. They were very helpful and let me use the expired coupon once. They also had cinnamon Chai tea. Overall my frustration this year has been with the company and not the store.


----------



## grandma lise

Wow, just got back from the Yankee Candle site. Here's the sold out list...

Witches Brew Fragrance Spheres $5.49 
Sophia Fishtini $21.99
Small Ghost $12.99
Large Ghost $14.99
Crystal Skull $9.99

No Boney Bunch pieces are showing sold out or are low stock yet.


----------



## ceo418

At the store today the staff was wearing cat ears. I picked up Toxic tonic and Trick or treat jars, some $5 tealights, the green bats jar tray and the candy dish. No Candy Corn candles in the store, so I guess i'll be ordering them online later. I did like the Bone appetit, maybe i'll grab him later if I can get a discount or a coupon. Also, the Trick or treat pumpkin multi twilight holder looked nicer in person, so I added it to my wish list online along with the Trick or treat votive holder. 

I'll be going to an outlet store at the end of September so i'm going to see what I can find there. Maybe that will be a chance to stock up on Candy Corn candles!


----------



## grim gravely

The only thing I missed on was the small ghost. I did however get two of the larger ghost. Hopefully they are skipped since they were showing in/out of stock all morning. If not, they said I can pick something for the same price instead or they will keep an eye out for if or when they come back in stock.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm surprised they didn't produce more of the small ghost because I bought one large and two small. I imagine others did too. Is YC or your store watching for them to possibily come back into stock? Hope you get one!


----------



## 31salem13

I mostly lurk around here because you fabulous people pretty much sum up my thoughts for me. But I need to release some boney tension, and my family already thinks that I'm nuts. Did 3 orders over night, bought a few things that I hadn't planned on...but that always happens. Went to the store this morning( I was content with not going, but my daughter insisted since it is tradition). It felt really bleh going in the store and having none of the extra fun that we are all used to. The sales associates were great, cat ears and pleasant. Only 2 other people there, tables full. Saw a few boney pieces missing glaze, and some sloppy pieces...which is sadly becoming common. The more I looked around, the more I started having buyers remorse on half of what I had ordered....that has never happened. Sadly, I may be returning a few things. I did get the raven's gate votive holder and Black Magic candle, my daughter couldn't find anything and usually she is great at spending my oney! I absolutely LOVED the black and white Trick or Treat tealight holder in person! Insanely happy I ordered that, especially since that was a last minute pick! Here's to everyone's new treats! Happy Boney Bunch Day!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

31salem13 said:


> ! I absolutely LOVED the black and white Trick or Treat tealight holder in person! Insanely happy I ordered that, especially since that was a last minute pick! y!


ugh! y'all are making it real hard NOT to buy more...i gotta keep telling myself...'wait for iiiiit...wait for iiiit!' lol. I'm gonna NEED tht money in a few weeks.


----------



## Spookywolf

31salem13 said:


> I mostly lurk around here because you fabulous people pretty much sum up my thoughts for me. But I need to release some boney tension, and my family already thinks that I'm nuts. Did 3 orders over night, bought a few things that I hadn't planned on...but that always happens. Went to the store this morning( I was content with not going, but my daughter insisted since it is tradition). It felt really bleh going in the store and having none of the extra fun that we are all used to. The sales associates were great, cat ears and pleasant. Only 2 other people there, tables full. Saw a few boney pieces missing glaze, and some sloppy pieces...which is sadly becoming common. The more I looked around, the more I started having buyers remorse on half of what I had ordered....that has never happened. Sadly, I may be returning a few things. I did get the raven's gate votive holder and Black Magic candle, my daughter couldn't find anything and usually she is great at spending my oney! I absolutely LOVED the black and white Trick or Treat tealight holder in person! Insanely happy I ordered that, especially since that was a last minute pick! Here's to everyone's new treats! Happy Boney Bunch Day!


So glad your store got into the spirit of things. Did they allow you to use the coupon too? It's funny how your opinions change on things once you see them in person. Some things get worse and some better when you get them up close and personal.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Got almost everything online at 3am, but they weren't offering the Last Tango (the wedding couple taper), so off to the store we went... good crowd, though many flowed in as the doors opened.... grabbed the couple, danced to the register doing the first-to-checkout dance, and they were already saying that it looked like they were sold out of the Boos Bus... just from what people had in their baskets.... Looks like that will be the popular one this year...


----------



## Spookywolf

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Got almost everything online at 3am, but they weren't offering the Last Tango (the wedding couple taper), so off to the store we went... good crowd, though many flowed in as the doors opened.... grabbed the couple, danced to the register doing the first-to-checkout dance, and they were already saying that it looked like they were sold out of the Boos Bus... just from what people had in their baskets.... Looks like that will be the popular one this year...


Glad you had a good store experience! It's funny how some stores were low on one thing and other stores another. Grim's store had no Scary Poppins left and yours was the bus. I'd still like to go this afternoon to see Punch Rockers up close. And one of the Halloween candles might jump into my basket.


----------



## 31salem13

Since I had bought do much online, and was mostly just browsing in store, I never thought to ask if they would take the coupon...my bank account is happy I didn't check!


----------



## Sister_Grimm

I ordered late last night/early this morning thanks to a wakeup call from Boo-urns  Placed 3 orders, and I got Scary Poppins (by far my favorite), Buries Hilton, Look What the Cat Dragged In, Punch Rockers, Dead on My Feet, and the Wicked Good cookie jar. All together it was about $133 - more than I wanted to spend, but I hadn't been planning on being able to use the $20 off coupon, so that's not altogether a bad thing! No clue where I'll put them though, haha, but I always think that. Thank you all for the pics, prices, and the sku numbers!


----------



## Countess Dracula

witchyone said:


> I hope your kitty feels better soon, Countess Dracula!
> 
> I definitely agree that the coupon could go away completely if they were priced better.


Thanks ... Our vet does not believe it is anything serious and just a "bug" she got. Poor thing has had bad tummy for a few days. Hopefully her meds will make her feel better. 

So, for the first time in a long time I did not go to the store on Boney/Halloween release day. Hubby said he would have gone with me but since my store is always one of those who will not honor expired coupons I figured why give them any more money today. I have one or two more pieces I would like to have but I have to wait it out a bit and hope a coupon pops up. 

I ordred today:
small ghost
large ghost 
Look what the Cat dragged in 
Cat nap
Fetch candy
Wicked good 
Dead on my feet 
Spider web goblet ( the jack o'lantern goblets last year were so nice I couldn't pass on this one ) 
Sophia jar candle tray ( to go with the jar shade ... love love love the jar shade )

I'm disappointed the Raven Gate wax tart warmer was not brought back this year. I missed out on that last year and was really hoping to see it this year. The raven gate votive holder is one of my favorite pieces and it would have been a nice complement. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Dana Dark

YAY! Finally home and ready to tear into my YC loot! AND my store let me use the coupon $20 off $45 THREE times! They were so awesome and helpful, I was at the register for at least 20 mins. They also made sure I got all my YC club points.

Now, they didn't have everything in yet but I was able to get what I wanted and I saw the Scary Poppins in person - I was iffy at first. SOOOOOO glad I got her online last night! She is so darn stinking CUTE! 

What I picked up was the Spiderweb Scenterpiece with 6 witches brew melt cups, 2 Forbidden Apple melt cups. 
The bat jar necklace, bat jar lid, cat scent plug base, 3 witches brew scent plug refill, 2 witches brew car jar and tarts.
I went ahead and got the Wicked Good jar as well.

I wanted to get candles but I'm going to wait to see if a deal comes along for those.

As for the Black Magic candle - YUCK! Passed on that! 

Then I creeped on over to BBW with a 10 off of 30 coupon and all body sprays are $5 today only. Got the ceramic ghost, Halloween 3 wick candle ($12 sale), mini candle, Pumpkin body spry and witch hat had sanitizer.

Good day indeed! Hope every one else got their YC goods as well


----------



## Barbie K

Guess what was in my mailbox this morning? The YC catalog 

It would have been so easy to have had it on hand last night to see some of the sku numbers. Intead I had to use a magnifying glass to see a couple of them.
Still no sign of the cauldron candle online. I may just have to go to the store and see if they have one there.


----------



## grandma lise

The Sophia Wax Melt Warmer is low in stock. 

Was up to 3 a.m. last night. Got six hours, sleep thankfully. It's almost 1 p.m. here, and I haven't had breakfast! 

Fun night, morning. Glad to be on the other side of the Halloween Preview now. 

I really, really appreciate all the support our seasoned, "midnight vigil" forum members provided last night. I've never ordered before the stores open, so it was a bit of a learning curve. Thank you!


----------



## Barbie K

I think all of these pieces would like nicer without all of the lettering.
Look what the cat dragged in is starting to catch my attention. My order did not include any boneys this year.
Maybe once they go on sale I will pick that one up and bone appetit.


----------



## Dana Dark

I wanted to open this to test it out since I was just told that it only lights up half way. 

Hmmmmm. I have to think on this one. I do like it just wish it lit up all the way.


----------



## Barbie K

It would be cool if did it light up all the way to the top.


----------



## grim gravely

Here's a teaser of everything I purchased today. This doesn't even include the online exclusives.


----------



## grim gravely

Before I forget...here's the coupon in case you want to try and use it today.


----------



## grim gravely

Dana Dark said:


> I wanted to open this to test it out since I was just told that it only lights up half way.
> 
> Hmmmmm. I have to think on this one. I do like it just wish it lit up all the way.
> 
> View attachment 293073


I almost purchased this one today but glad I didn't. Lighting up only halfway would drive me nuts.


----------



## DarkSecret

Glad to hear of everyone's (mostly everyone's) success in using the coupon. I wasn't that lucky. Exactly what time did the items finally show up EST? I thought I'd let anyone who is interested in the ghosts, check with the flagship stores. I was at Williamsburg and when I left at 11:00 a.m. they had two apple baskets full of both sizes of ghosts. So give them a call to see if they will mail them out to you. The staff at Williamsburg were all dressed up, I hope I can get my son to cooperate and show me how to post a photo. They had plenty of everything and I got some nice pieces. I was surprised that so many people liked that bone crusher guy. He sold well. As soon as something cleared out, the staff replaced them. They even had decorated donuts for refreshments. Next year I plan to join the all night vigil and save some money. But I got what I wanted and had a good time.


----------



## Barbie K

I've never tried their wax melt cups. I found them to be a little pricey at $5 per cup when compared to Scentsy wax where you get 8 pieces of wax for the same price. How long do those wax cups last? The description says 24 hours, is that pretty much accurate?


----------



## grandma lise

Barbie K I'm not happy with the wording either. Over the years, the wording on some have been welcome. One example that comes to mind is "Rest in Pieces".

This year, least favorites for me, due to writing primarily, are Cat Nap - (words distract rather than add to this piece) - Fetch Candy - (I could go either way on this one, the wording's not bad) - Pick Your Poison - (the mix of lettering and label styles, "Good Spirits" label doesn't fit well with the other ones) - and Skull Cracker - ("Bone Crusher on the back of the shirt doesn't add to this piece for me). 

I do like Cat Nap, Fetch Candy, and Skull Cracker. Just would have liked more design detail instead.


----------



## Dana Dark

grim gravely said:


> I almost purchased this one today but glad I didn't. Lighting up only halfway would drive me nuts.


Sigh .... I know, I'm sad about it. I wanted a Halloween Senterpiece to come out and was excited to see this. It seems when they designed it they forgot the inside meltcup dish would block the light. If they would have left space between it and the glass it would have worked out. 

Not sure what I'm gonna do yet - keep or return it.


----------



## Dana Dark

Barbie K said:


> I've never tried their wax melt cups. I found them to be a little pricey at $5 per cup when compared to Scentsy wax where you get 8 pieces of wax for the same price. How long do those wax cups last? The description says 24 hours, is that pretty much accurate?


I love it! So much stronger then the candles now! You will also catch sales on them making them 2.50 each. The warmers have timers and all I need is a 3 hour set for the evening and it scents up your space really good. That is 8 rounds per cup. I also saw on youtube were people use it up, take out the wax and replace with the tarts.


----------



## grim gravely

Dana Dark said:


> Sigh .... I know, I'm sad about it. I wanted a Halloween Senterpiece to come out and was excited to see this. It seems when they designed it they forgot the inside meltcup dish would block the light. If they would have left space between it and the glass it would have worked out.
> 
> Not sure what I'm gonna do yet - keep or return it.


I'm so sorry you do not like it either. I was also excited to see a halloween scenterpiece this year. Maybe next year that will get it right. I would love if they release a Jack o lantern scenterpiece where the light comes out of the eyes, nose & mouth. I think the scenterpiece would be perfect for that and I would definitely get one. I'm waiting for them to figure out a way to add a flickering effect to some of the scenterpiece lighting but I'm doubtful that would ever happen.


----------



## Dana Dark

As for the Wicked Good Jar, you can turn it around to see this:


----------



## grandma lise

Raven votive holder low in stock. Glad I included one in my order this morning. Kind of wish now I'd gotten three, but I'm really trying to be good.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow, I like the detailing on the back of Wicked Good so much better. 

Dark Secret, thanks for the reminder to call the flagship stores. I always forget that option.


----------



## Kitty

I went to local YC at 10 AM, very few people in store that were mainly looking. YC salesperson wearing a witch's hat would not give a coupon unless you bought something. She reluctantly handed me a catalog, I thanked her, smiled & walked out. Many stores go out of business & wonder why.


----------



## Dana Dark

And webbing on top! That is what sold me on it


----------



## grandma lise

Oh Kitty, glad they gave you a catalog. I probably would have walked out too. It takes away from the excitement of the day.


----------



## grim gravely

So the girl at the not so nice store text me asking where I was today and that they are waiting for me to stop by. Yeah right! I heard the district manager gave the ok to use the coupon at the stores discretion. Same district as the store I went to today and she wouldn't even let me use the coupon once. Sorry, I'm not going to pay full price on items I could get cheaper elsewhere and better customer service. I did ask if she would allow the coupon at least once and she replied "sorry, not allowed to take coupons today" I get it, she has to do what's best for her store and I have to do what's best for my wallet.


----------



## pumpkinking30

DarkSecret said:


> Glad to hear of everyone's (mostly everyone's) success in using the coupon. I wasn't that lucky. Exactly what time did the items finally show up EST? I thought I'd let anyone who is interested in the ghosts, check with the flagship stores. I was at Williamsburg and when I left at 11:00 a.m. they had two apple baskets full of both sizes of ghosts. So give them a call to see if they will mail them out to you. The staff at Williamsburg were all dressed up, I hope I can get my son to cooperate and show me how to post a photo. They had plenty of everything and I got some nice pieces. I was surprised that so many people liked that bone crusher guy. He sold well. As soon as something cleared out, the staff replaced them. They even had decorated donuts for refreshments. Next year I plan to join the all night vigil and save some money. But I got what I wanted and had a good time.


They came on sometime between 1 and 1:30 am. I was actually about to go to bed and try later when I decided to try one more time using the sku # in quick shop. That time, they started popping up. The coupon had acted weird for me. When I tried it on test items earlier (when it was supposed to work) it wouldn't do anything. After it was supposed to have expired, it worked fine. It was still working when I finished up at 1:30 and went to bed, but wasn't when I got up at 6 am. I checked to look at the full Halloween section (which wasn't yet live by the time I went to bed), and had to order my Sophia tealight holder and Steampunk Pumpkins without a discount.


----------



## grim gravely

Someone here mention Jim in customer service. I had to call and get my email address straightened out on one of my in store orders. I had the pleasure of speaking with him today. I guess he's this years Sean m.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I'm off all next week, so I was hoping I would get the boneys next week, but something tells me they won't even ship until close to Friday.


----------



## Dana Dark

grim gravely said:


> I'm so sorry you do not like it either. I was also excited to see a halloween scenterpiece this year. Maybe next year that will get it right. I would love if they release a Jack o lantern scenterpiece where the light comes out of the eyes, nose & mouth. I think the scenterpiece would be perfect for that and I would definitely get one. I'm waiting for them to figure out a way to add a flickering effect to some of the scenterpiece lighting but I'm doubtful that would ever happen.


You have a great idea! You should write them and tell them, they might listen!


----------



## weenbaby

We went and mostly bought wax. We had a buy 2 get 2 coupon so used that and some how ended up getting another candle for free. I LOVE the toxic tonic. I'm saving it for my Halloween party. 
I of course got the candy jar and I'm happy it actually seals. 
The only "boney" I liked was the jar holder thingy. 
I might go back to get the witches brew. This year it smelled very patchouli to me. I actually like the regular patchouli candle so I like that the witches brew had a strong scent this year. 
I'm going to hit up the outlet soon I think and compare the scents.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow Girl

grim gravely said:


> So the girl at the not so nice store text me asking where I was today and that they are waiting for me to stop by. Yeah right! I heard the district manager gave the ok to use the coupon at the stores discretion. Same district as the store I went to today and she wouldn't even let me use the coupon once. Sorry, I'm not going to pay full price on items I could get cheaper elsewhere and better customer service. I did ask if she would allow the coupon at least once and she replied "sorry, not allowed to take coupons today" I get it, she has to do what's best for her store and I have to do what's best for my wallet.


I would have told her i know for a fact the DM ok'd it and it was up to the stores discretion. Then see what she says. Even if it is just to put her on the spot.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

So happy my daughter and I went to the store in Denver. I was feeling a bit jaded and my initial excitement this year had faded. She was so excited to be there. She said " I am officially a Boney Bunch collector and there's no going back now." Just call me Frankenstein; I've created a monster! We spent a fortune, with no coupons! Should have done it all last night. Duh me.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

The unpackagedhaul


----------



## SkippyBones95

Greetings All,
I had to order online. Had an emergency this morning and could not make it to my local store. Although I heard it was dismal there, not much of a display and low stock. I ordered the Bus and Dead on Their Feet. I've been beating myself up a little all day for purchasing without a coupon. I tried but by the time I ordered this morning it would not take the code. I hate that Yankee has pretty much ruined this line and the excitement. 
On a happier note, I did make it by BBW this afternoon and was able to by the haunted mansion soap holder and ghost and they had a coupon to use!!! Also picked up some cute Halloween items from Dollar Tree.
I will possibly go to the Yankee store later on to see whats left of Halloween and see if I want anything else. But only with a coupon.


----------



## MrsBrightside

Long time lurker, and a newbie to the Boney Bunch. Ordered 6 online this AM, and ended up getting Sophia in store after it sold out online. Love her so much, I _just_ might keep her out all year. She kind of matches our decor.


----------



## Dana Dark

BellaLaGhosty said:


> The unpackagedhaul
> View attachment 293177


----------



## RavenLily

After coming down from my online Boney buying blitz last night, I realized this morning the promotional price for my Wicked Good jar was never applied at checkout. Hubby and I went to our YC store to pick up some $5 tealights and I asked if they'd be able to adjust the price for me once I had the invoice that comes with my shipment. They advised they couldn't do it, I'd need to contact customer service. Just finished chat w/Deb D. and she at first said "Well, you did get a $20 discount with a coupon" and I thought ruh roh, she's going to remove my coupons on my pending orders. Luckily, when I asked if that disqualified me for the promo price she said she'd still put through a credit when the order ships Monday or Tuesday... Whew, what a relief! I'd rather pay the difference on the Wicked Good jar than lose $20 on 4 orders. Also, our YC store was filled to the brim with Boneys and Steam Punkin stuff at 1 p.m. I was amazed how much inventory was still there, but it was nice to see the pieces in person! Really sorry I didn't get Boos Bus, but maybe it will still be around when they begin discounting. My store wasn't giving out anything, but they were wearing kitty kat face makeup and were super friendly and helpful- Just sorry I forgot to ask for a catalog. I don't know why I get some and not others??


----------



## grim gravely

Just a little update on my ghosts I ordered today. When I ordered they showed over 200 in stock still so I should be good. The smaller ghost was showing just over 80 in stock but the system would not push the order through. I'm happy if both larger ghosts get shipped and hopefully I'll catch a smaller ghost if there is a restock. I really really want a restock on those purple skeleton holders. Hopefully that's the not "skeleton clinger, boney ornament" type item this year where it's gone during the first day and that is it.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Trees lit up.


----------



## grandma lise

Dana Dark said:


> Oooooooo, I like those trees


My reaction exactly! [giggle] 

This girl loves to build displays with lots of trees! (And now we have ghosts to roam through the trees)... 

Oh my, and they light up! How tall are they and where oh where did they come from!


----------



## Dana Dark

BellaLaGhosty said:


> View attachment 293417
> 
> 
> Trees lit up.


Where did you get those trees!


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely said:


> I really really want a restock on those purple skeleton holders. Hopefully that's the not "skeleton clinger, boney ornament" type item this year where it's gone during the first day and that is it.


Did you receive the emailed order confirmation that included the small ghost? It should list it. If not, have you thought about calling the flagship store? My understanding is that they ship.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> Did you receive the emailed order confirmation that included the small ghost? It should list it. If not, have you thought about calling the flagship store? My understanding is that they ship.


Thank you for the suggestion. Once the small ghost didn't push through I changed the order to two large ghosts instead. I got the confirmation email but I guess it's a waiting game until it actually ships.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I bought the trees in Homegoods in Denver. I fell in love with those $ 39.99 each. Wrapped in a black velvet, battery operated.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes grim gravely, I remember there were a lot of problems last year, people not getting what they'd ordered due to the low stock situation. 

I'm making myself crazy today. Just ordered two more Raven votive holders for a total of three today! They've been low stock so I kept checking all afternoon. Then, I just realized that I could get them for $24 and be done with it!

I can hardly wait to see pictures as everyone's orders arrive. Hope you get all your ghosties...


----------



## grandma lise

Need a Homegoods here, but then again...maybe it's for the best that we don't. Beautiful trees. I'm loving all the pictures you all are posting.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Grandma Lise, first time in a long time that I've made it to Homegoods Halloween. As you say, it's quite dangerous! The trees are 4 ft to the end of the top branch.


----------



## ceo418

My boyfriend and I went to dinner in the vicinity of the Yankee Candle store where I went this morning, and thinking about the Bone Appetit piece made me go back to the store. So I also picked that up along with more tealights. I think I'm good on Halloween stuff for now!


----------



## MrsBrightside

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I bought the trees in Homegoods in Denver. I fell in love with those $ 39.99 each. Wrapped in a black velvet, battery operated.


Color me jealous! We're in the Raleigh suburbs, and I'm starting to feel like all of our local HomeGoods are subpar to the rest of the US stores.


----------



## Dana Dark

This is a neat video I found of a YC store with up close views of the items - this store is really good! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6U-qqavtFo


----------



## grandma lise

Haven't seen the passenger side and back of Party Crashers, but now know what's written on the oar... "Party Oar Die!". 

Nice video of the Williamsburg store. The quality of the Boney Bunch looks better this year. Yay!


----------



## grim gravely

Getting the new boney bunches displayed and bone appetit is not really on scale with this year's collection. Makes me wonder if this was a piece that was suppose to go with last year's collection. It's one of my favorite boneys this year but looks randomly thrown in with this year's collection. This one will look great next to diamonds are a ghouls best friend from last year.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> Haven't seen the passenger side and back of Party Crashers, but now know what's written on the oar... "Party Oar Die!".
> 
> Nice video of the Williamsburg store. The quality of the Boney Bunch looks better this year. Yay!


Overall it's a improvement this year. I still think the sharpie details needs a little work. You can tell that some of the markers were running low on ink when the faces were drawn in. My punch rockers girl has a punched in nose but I'll live with it....unless I find a better looking one over the next few weeks at the store. Overall it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely said:


> Getting the new boney bunches displayed and bone appetit is not really on scale with this year's collection. Makes me wonder if this was a piece that was suppose to go with last year's collection. It's one of my favorite boneys this year but looks randomly thrown in with this year's collection. This one will look great next to diamonds are a ghouls best friend from last year.


I bet that will work. I don't have Diamonds Are A Ghouls Best Friend, so I thought I'd try pairing Bone Appetit with Toasting Couple and The After Party Haunted House. I really enjoy trying different combinations. Will be a while though because my plan is to hold off purchase of The After Party piece until the next coupon comes out.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> I bet that will work. I don't have Diamonds Are A Ghouls Best Friend, so I thought I'd try pairing Bone Appetit with Toasting Couple and The After Party Haunted House. I really enjoy trying different combinations. Will be a while though because my plan is to hold off purchase of The After Party piece until the next coupon comes out.


I went back through my email to see when the next coupon was issued following the release last year. There was a one day 20 off 45 coupon that was issued the Wednesday following Labor Day. Let's hope history repeats itself this year!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I was surprised to see that last year there were over 500 posts on the Boney thread. It's donw a lot this year.

My Boneys have shipped. Of course I realize it could still be a couple of days before they actuall get on the road. Iwas so hoping they would get here this week while I am off work, I just don't want them stolen off my front porch.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i might try to get Bone Appetit if a coupon comes out. I just wish they didn't feel like they had to stick a dog or cat on every piece now. Between that and the booziness, i'm getting real turned off.

I hope they re-issue some of the 2008 pieces next year like mom and baby carriage or aunt hilda...they could make a fortune with those.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone! After getting back late last night, I caught up, on everyone's posts. It seems, for the most part, everyone got what they wanted, which is great. I hope that YC has some more ghosts hiding somewhere, because it seems members here, missed out on those, more than anything else. 

I did place one order with YC, after I saw an unexpected coupon in my cart. I ordered two of Scary Poppins, the Raven Collection jar candle holder, the flickering Trick or Treat votive holder, and the purple skull. I would have liked to have gotten more. Hopefully, I will be able to pick back up what I missed later, either at YC, with a coupon, or on eBay. 

I guess I am in the minority, but when I saw the Boneys in store, I again was not impressed, with the quality of the paint jobs this year. I really wanted to like some of the pieces, but they are too sloppily made, these days. When some of these go on clearance, I will order multiples, and give it a go. But, I simply don't have the time, or money, to fool with that, right now. Meanwhile, hopefully, one of the two, of the four items I ordered, will arrive in good condition. The Scary Poppins in store had problems, but it does seem many of those are in good shape. So, my fingers are crossed. At least there are still quite a few to go around, so if there is a problem, I can get YC chat, to help me out. 

Meanwhile, the only Halloween item I came home with yesterday, was the BABW Wallflowers Spooky House Nightlight. I don't even use Wallflowers; I just liked the nightlight, LOL. I also picked up a pair of hedgehog socks and a 3-wick Pumpkin Coconut candle, to use the $10 off $30 coupon. I picked up the candle, at the new Slatkin store, and didn't notice at the time, that it isn't on BABW's website? It will be fun to try!


----------



## Kitty

Thank you Boney Bunch Love!!!!!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Bought this lovely thing yesterday in YC. I was thinking three would look awesome on my mantle, but contented myself with one.








Sorry, I give up. Tried to delete the upside down pic. Can't get rid of it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Bought this lovely thing yesterday in YC. I was thinking three would look awesome on my mantle, but contented myself with one.
> View attachment 294442
> 
> 
> Sorry, I give up. Tried to delete the upside down pic. Can't get rid of it.


oooh, how'd you get it to hang upside down??  i also have one for our (future) mantel...it IS beautiful.


----------



## Spookywolf

I just wanted to let everyone know that I just got a partial order cancellation notification from our midnight vigil session. Apparently they cancelled the large ghost from my order. I placed my order at 1:02 a.m. and did receive my accepted order number online. Calling YC customer service, they show the order confirmation at 5:00 a.m. which should still have guaranteed me to get the item since I was still one of the first people to order it. So that tells me they are not fulfilling the purchases in the order they were received. The supervisor I spoke with was also dumbfounded and said that should not have happened. He said if they get any more in that they will send me one for free, but that doesn't help me much. And there's no guarantee that they'll get any more. Wanted to pass this along as an fyi. I'm not a happy camper right now.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I just got a partial order cancellation notification from our midnight vigil session. Apparently they cancelled the large ghost from my order. I placed my order at 1:02 a.m. and did receive my accepted order number online. Calling YC customer service, they show the order confirmation at 5:00 a.m. which should still have guaranteed me to get the item since I was still one of the first people to order it. So that tells me they are not fulfilling the purchases in the order they were received. The supervisor I spoke with was also dumbfounded and said that should not have happened. He said if they get any more in that they will send me one for free, but that doesn't help me much. And there's no guarantee that they'll get any more. Wanted to pass this along as an fyi. I'm not a happy camper right now.


It went back and checked my orders. All have shipped but one, the one with my ghost now I am nervous. I can't believe they wouldn't fill orders in the order they were received. My order was placed at 1:00 am. They had better have additional stock somewhere.


----------



## gloomycatt

I've only received 1 of 3 shipping confirmations so far... I didn't order the ghosts (but kinda regret not!). I don't have confirmations for scary poppins or my witch hand/boots and candle necklace orders


----------



## grandma lise

Well Spookywolf this is a fine way to start the day. I'm so sorry to hear this.

My first and second order shipped, but my third order that includes the ghosts has not. That said, I haven't received a cancellation notice.

All three orders were confirmed between 11 p.m. and 11:45 p.m. Pacific Time Friday night. 

Not happy this has happened. 

What boggles my mind is the order they ship in shouldn't matter if you think about it. They either have the inventory they entered into their ordering system or they don't. Further confusing me is that the ghosts weren't even shipped to stores. Only the flagship stores had them. 

This makes no sense.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> It went back and checked my orders. All have shipped but one, the one with my ghost now I am nervous. I can't believe they wouldn't fill orders in the order they were received. My order was placed at 1:00 am. They had better have additional stock somewhere.


Mourning Glory, let us hope that they have the inventory and that they're in the process of figuring out where it is. I also don't understand why they're not shipping in order received.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I just got a partial order cancellation notification from our midnight vigil session. Apparently they cancelled the large ghost from my order. I placed my order at 1:02 a.m. and did receive my accepted order number online. Calling YC customer service, they show the order confirmation at 5:00 a.m. which should still have guaranteed me to get the item since I was still one of the first people to order it. So that tells me they are not fulfilling the purchases in the order they were received. The supervisor I spoke with was also dumbfounded and said that should not have happened. He said if they get any more in that they will send me one for free, but that doesn't help me much. And there's no guarantee that they'll get any more. Wanted to pass this along as an fyi. I'm not a happy camper right now.


Oh, wow. This is bringing back nightmares, from last year, with items getting cancelled left and right.  Now, I am nervous about my purple skulls. My order went through at 5:05 EST, so you would think, there wouldn't be a problem, SMH.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

My only order, small & large ghost (plus a few non-Halloween items), received a shipping confirmation at 10:15 pm PST. It is my only order and I just checked on my account and both ghosts have been CANCELLED. I, therefore, am canceling my entire order. When I called CS she said they had sold out when I placed my order and the system had not updated. No way, no how. I placed my order at 10:08 PST. Never again. This company is a MESS.


----------



## DarkSecret

So sorry both Spookywolf and Famous Pumpkin have had their ghost orders cancelled. This is not looking good for those of us who order online. My online order didn't include those ghosts, but now I wonder if I will get anything I ordered, I haven't received a shipment notification. I got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I'm sorry to hear about the order cancellations. Hopefully they will get more in. I just went to YC website and a few things have already sold out, including the jar necklaces. It didn't show the Scary Poppins being low stock or sold out, so anyone who is worried about that one not shipping might be ok. 

What does YC do if you receive something broken? Do you have to send it back at your expense?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> So sorry both Spookywolf and Famous Pumpkin have had their ghost orders cancelled. This is not looking good for those of us who order online. My online order didn't include those ghosts, but now I wonder if I will get anything I ordered, I haven't received a shipment notification. I got a bad feeling about this.


I am pretty nervous, after what happened last year, and what is apparently happening this year. My items all say In Warehouse. I don't know if that is a guarantee of anything or not?


----------



## witchyone

I can't believe this is happening again! (Actually, unfortunately, I can.) It's such bs that things aren't being shipped in the order received and that it's taking so long for the site to catch up with what's in stock. I ordered 3 things yesterday morning at 9:46 am, including 2 items that are now showing as sold out. My order is in the warehouse. I hope it actually ships!


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am pretty nervous, after what happened last year, and what is apparently happening this year. My items all say In Warehouse. I don't know if that is a guarantee of anything or not?


Pumpkin, I hope you get your purple skulls, those were really popular at the store yesterday, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I honestly can't believe this fiasco.


----------



## DarkSecret

Boneybunch15 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the order cancellations. Hopefully they will get more in. I just went to YC website and a few things have already sold out, including the jar necklaces. It didn't show the Scary Poppins being low stock or sold out, so anyone who is worried about that one not shipping might be ok.
> 
> What does YC do if you receive something broken? Do you have to send it back at your expense?


You can take it back to your local store. I had that happen last year with the spooky gate, the crow's wing was broken off. They refunded my money right away no problem.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

2 of my orders have shipped but my Scary Poppins hasn't. I might have to go to YC tomorrow and get one just in case (if they have one!).


----------



## grandma lise

Has everyone logged in to the Yankee Candle site and used the Order History feature to check the status of each order and also checked the status of each individual piece within each order?

Mine are all showing "In Warehouse" which I understand is meaningless until it actually ships.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> Has everyone logged in to the Yankee Candle site and used the Order History feature to check the status of each order and also checked the status of each individual piece within each order?
> 
> Mine are all showing "In Warehouse" which I understand is meaningless until it actually ships.


that's what i did...i'm really nervous...i may stop at YC on the way home this afternoon.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

grandma lise said:


> Has everyone logged in to the Yankee Candle site and used the Order History feature to check the status of each order and also checked the status of each individual piece within each order?
> 
> Mine are all showing "In Warehouse" which I understand is meaningless until it actually ships.


That's what I did to find out mine were cancelled. I did not receive a cancellation notice at all and they STILL shipped out the other items before notifying me. I am refusing the order when it shows up. 

When you look at your order history it says "In Warehouse" but when you click on the actual order number it says "Cancelled" next to the "Status" of each item listed. 

Like I said before, this company is a mess!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

whew...mine says in warehouse still...inside the order.

still....


----------



## grandma lise

Famous Pumpkin, thanks for pointing out that you have to click and look at each piece within each order. I still show "In Warehouse" on all items. Hoping, hoping... 

Just found this comment posted on Boney Bunch Love under the "Off To Get Boneys" (with Ghost Rider) picture: " I placed my order online and this morning I got a message saying items that I purchased have been refunded because they where sold out, so know I don't get them." This was posted 4 hours ago. She doesn't state what she ordered or when. 

Spookywolf and Famous Pumpkin, you're not the only ones.

wickedwillingwench, Scary Poppins is showing 746 in stock right now so hopefully you'll be okay, but then again items sometimes arrive broken so it can't hurt, particularly when they're still sitting on so much inventory.


----------



## Mae

Hello all. I'm really late to the party this year due to some major health issues. I hate that the ghost orders are being cancelled and that I missed out on the purple skull. I only really wanted The Party's Over and I'm glad I got him. My baby bro is a LEO so I had to have it.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> Famous Pumpkin, thanks for pointing out that you have to click and look at each piece within each order. I still show "In Warehouse" on all items. Hoping, hoping...
> 
> Just found this comment posted on Boney Bunch Love under the "Off To Get Boneys" (with Ghost Rider) picture: " I placed my order online and this morning I got a message saying items that I purchased have been refunded because they where sold out, so know I don't get them." This was posted 4 hours ago. She doesn't state what she ordered or when.
> 
> Spookywolf and Famous Pumpkin, you're not the only ones.
> 
> wickedwillingwench, *Scary Poppins is showing 746 in stock* right now so hopefully you'll be okay, but then again items sometimes arrive broken so it can't hurt, particularly when they're still sitting on so much inventory.


Where do you look to see how many of each item is in stock?


----------



## Boneybunch15

Famous Pumpkin said:


> That's what I did to find out mine were cancelled. I did not receive a cancellation notice at all and they STILL shipped out the other items before notifying me. I am refusing the order when it shows up.
> 
> When you look at your order history it says "In Warehouse" but when you click on the actual order number it says "Cancelled" next to the "Status" of each item listed.
> 
> Like I said before, this company is a mess!


I used to have this problem with JC Penney all the time. I got a shipping notification and tracking information on a package once. When I couldn't get the tracking to show, I called and was told the order had been canceled. I asked what exactly they had placed the tracking info on, and the associate couldn't tell me.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15, click on "Quick Shop" located above the search field at the top of the page, then enter the SKU#, then the quantity of "999", then "Enter" on your key board. The number of pieces left will show in a box immediately above the fields where you entered the information.


----------



## Madjoodie

I may have gone a little coupon crazy and placed 6 orders in the wee hours of Saturday. Four of six have shipped. The small ghost is on his way, but my order with the large ghost did not. Thought that seemed a little strange this morning, but now I have a bad feeling. 

This same stuff (random order cancellations) happens to me with pretty much every YC semi-annual sale. With what they are charging us, the least YC can do is figure out how to have a website/inventory tracking that works. If YC accidentally has oversold a product, those ordering first should get them. Absolutely ridiculous. 

So sorry for everyone with cancellations already, and for those of us who likely are about to get them.


----------



## grim gravely

So sorry to hear about everyone's orders being cancelled. Since mine was a in store order its not showing on the website yet or maybe my order was cancelled. If they are cancelling orders that were placed that night, it makes me believe that these ghosts were limited to begin. Sad that Yankee pulled this again this year. My store told me that i can get something else for the same price or money back for the sale price I spent. I rather have the items I ordered.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> Boneybunch15, click on "Quick Shop" located above the search field at the top of the page, then enter the SKU#, then the quantity of "999", then "Enter" on your key board. The number of pieces left will show in a box immediately above the fields where you entered the information.


thanks, that will be fun.


----------



## Dana Dark

Good day everyone! 

I decided to take back my Spiderweb Scenterpiece. I was told that Yankee pulled them off the shelves and website due to them not working correctly - many complaints. I did exchange it for the Last Tango and some dreadful drip candles. I also got notification that one of my orders have shipped out but my Scary Poppins order has not so now I'm nervous too!


----------



## CallyIn

This was my first year ever for the whole Halloween thing. I only did it because last year I missed out on Sophia. I fell in love with the little ghost so I ordered them as well and I am going to be really upset if they are cancelled. Right now mine shows In Warehouse next to each item, so I am crossing my fingers. However, if they do cancel my ghosts, then I will be sending everything back that I ordered except Sophia.


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks for the support guys. I really appreciate it. I feel very disheartened right now with YC. I've been giving them money hand over fist for years buying Boney Bunch and feel very disrespected as a loyal customer. I stayed up to the wee hours Friday night to place my order and get it to them early, so they should have fulfilled my order while they still had inventory. I mean their product went live on their website at 1:00 a.m. EST, and I placed my order at 1:02 a.m. EST. You can't get much earlier than that to place an order. I just don't get their order fulfillment process at all. I hope this doesn't sound like I'm being petty but it hardly seems fair that people that placed their orders much later than me get their orders filled while mine gets canceled. What kind of business practice is that? I agree with the comment that this company is a mess. But thanks to everyone for the kind words. You guys are the best.


----------



## grandma lise

CallyIn, while the quality and variety of the Halloween collection is better this year, it's hard to continue supporting a company that treats its customers so badly by not letting us see the collection ahead of time, making us beg for coupons, then coupons available but only if you spend hours here tracking what's happening in real time, and then, the worst offense of all, canceling orders. Each year it's a little bit worse.

While I feel confident the ghosts will be back next year, it was the most anticipated non-Boney item and YC promoted it early and repeatedly. Not getting them this year will be a huge disappointment, particularly in light of them not filling orders in order received.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I also would be very disheartened and disappointed. I'm heartsick this happened to you. I'd really like to see YC reverse cancellation of your order because you were one of the first to order, and it appears they started the process of canceling the orders then stopped until they got it all sorted out. I hope you contact them again.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I stopped I'm at the Stephen King drive store in Augusta ME. they had 2 scary poppins and one had a black eye. I also picked up a bone appetite but I don't know if I will keep it. Got the Bat jar necklace and the wicked good jar. They had he Sophie fishtini but we didn't like it in person.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, it certainly didn't take people long to get their new Boneys on Ebay. Someone is selling Scary Poppins for $89.99, with $30 shipping. 
I know people make a living off selling stuff on ebay, but it makes me sick to see that.


----------



## Lucy08

What a mess!!!! I really wonder what the deal is with the ghosts. They were already sold out when I placed my order early Saturday morning. They should not,have been gone that fast! And now some of you who ordered right away are getting orders cancelled??? Crazy!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Sounds like people were ordering dozens at a time.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> What a mess!!!! I really wonder what the deal is with the ghosts. They were already sold out when I placed my order early Saturday morning. They should not,have been gone that fast! And now some of you who ordered right away are getting orders cancelled??? Crazy!


The ghosts were shown earlier this year so they had plenty of time to order enough for the Halloween demand. Either people were ordering tons to resell or they didn't have enough to fill demand.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I too, am saddened by the outrageous Evilbay prices.


----------



## pirategirl185

grim gravely said:


> The ghosts were shown earlier this year so they had plenty of time to order enough for the Halloween demand. Either people were ordering tons to resell or they didn't have enough to fill demand.


I know of several websites that have software set to enforce specific amounts in orders/ track suspicious activity. YC should invest, because the amount of things that end up on ebay yet never get restocked on YC is disgusting. 
And I say that knowing full well it could have messed me up for the # of orders I put in, but there's got to be a way to distinguish between legit and scalper orders. Maybe by the # of each item ordered at a time?


----------



## Lucy08

They need to limit people in how many they can order of each item.


----------



## amuck amuck

grandma lise said:


> Has everyone logged in to the Yankee Candle site and used the Order History feature to check the status of each order and also checked the status of each individual piece within each order?
> 
> Mine are all showing "In Warehouse" which I understand is meaningless until it actually ships.


grandma lise, does your order still say in warehouse? my large order has a tracking# but the order with only Scary Popins still says in warehouse. If you do a query for amount in stock for her the same 700 and somthing that showed hours ago is still the same amount. Did the warehouse workers stop working mid pull of our orders? Hopefully that is it .reason I ordered her was because the coupon worked and if the order gets cancelled even if my store as her I can not do it without the coupon.


----------



## grandma lise

amuck amuck I've been checking hourly and my order with the ghosts are still "in warehouse" - (I refresh the site/page each time I check). When I look at the details of my order, the ghosts are not cancelled, so, like you, I'm waiting. Two of my three orders from the midnight vigil shipped. The one with the ghosts hasn't. 

A few hours ago there were 744 Scary Poppins, now there are 740, perhaps because Ebay sellers don't want her - (she may have been over produced) - and those who haven't ordered yet are waiting for the next coupon if they're savvy buyers. I think you all are going to be okay, even if the piece is back ordered. I suppose it's possible that YC is manipulating us with the numbers, but I don't see them doing that with any of the other pieces. I've been tracking it all weekend. Don't know. My Scary Poppins shipped today.

I still don't understand why there's a shortage of ghosts. What's in the ordering system should have been what they have in the warehouse, particularly an item that they promoted early and frequently. It just doesn't make sense, particularly within the context that it happened last year too from what I've read here. Like Lucy08 said, "Crazy!".


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Boneybunch15 said:


> Well, it certainly didn't take people long to get their new Boneys on Ebay. Someone is selling Scary Poppins for $89.99, with $30 shipping.
> I know people make a living off selling stuff on ebay, but it makes me sick to see that.


And YC is just feeding that with this poor inventory mismanagement.

Nothing is showing for my online stuff that I ordered in-store. Ugh this is so aggravating.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

MrsBrightside said:


> Color me jealous! We're in the Raleigh suburbs, and I'm starting to feel like all of our local HomeGoods are subpar to the rest of the US stores.


Me too! I am near southwest Raleigh. Plenty of Jack o lanterns...do they think that is all we like to decorate with?? But I am holding out hope that there is more to come since its August and they just starting putting things out.


----------



## Sister_Grimm

I got shipping notices for all 3 of my orders around 5 am this morning, including Scary Poppins. I ordered early Saturday morning at 12:30 am CT. Not sure if this helps anybody, but I hope you all get what you ordered!


----------



## RavenLily

Sister_Grimm said:


> I got shipping notices for all 3 of my orders around 5 am this morning, including Scary Poppins. I ordered early Saturday morning at 12:30 am CT. Not sure if this helps anybody, but I hope you all get what you ordered!


I too got shipping notices early this a.m. for the 4 orders I placed during our Friday night vigil shortly after 10:00 p.m. PST, including my Scary Poppins. I am so sorry for all who are either in limbo or having their orders canceled by YC due to their inept inventory system. How people who were at the first of the cyber line in placing orders can not get priority is beyond me! This happened to me the year Pet Cemetery came out- I received an order confirmation only to have it canceled later. And to add insult to injury there was a seller on eBay who had an abundance of them! Note to YC- If someone places an order for 10 or more of something, chances are they are not buying them for their own use, duh!! I had to buy it from the lesser of the eBay scalpers for $125.00 and now YC is selling them again for $60, Grrrr!!! Okay, rant over LOL


----------



## grandma lise

My shipping confirmation for my Scary Poppins order came in at 2:56 a.m. PST this morning. I'm assuming this is Yankee Candle's busiest weekend. 

Wow RavenLilly, so this happened in 2014 too. It appears that this is a long standing problem.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

so i got my scary poppins home so i could actually gaze upon her. First thing i did was take off the hanging bowl that holds the wax melts. Now she looks AWESOME and i love her.

As for Bone Appetit....not so much. My first instincts were right and i don't like it. It goes back to the store...I just don't understand the dog and cat on it. 

Like the Wicked Good jar and the bat necklace...in fact, dh is going to see how we can reconfigure the bats and make ME a necklace from it.


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> Wow RavenLilly, so this happened in 2014 too. It appears that this is a long standing problem.


Yes, this is nothing new with YC and that's what has me so upset to see it is happening AGAIN to so many here. I remember at the time going around and around with YC about their inventory system from the stone age, but to no avail. I really do hope all will get their items, or at the very least some sort of compensation of good-will from them for their screw-up. YC really needs to start putting a cap on how many of a particular item can be bought IMO.


----------



## RavenLily

wickedwillingwench said:


> Like the Wicked Good jar and the bat necklace...in fact, dh is going to see how we can reconfigure the bats and make ME a necklace from it.


My dh thinks I'm batty enough without a necklace, LOL! That's actually very sweet of yours, and glad to hear the good news about Scary Poppins- I love the idea of using her w/o the wax melt bowl... I might need to steal your idea!!


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> so i got my scary poppins home so i could actually gaze upon her. First thing i did was take off the hanging bowl that holds the wax melts. Now she looks AWESOME and i love her.
> 
> As for Bone Appetit....not so much. My first instincts were right and i don't like it. It goes back to the store...I just don't understand the dog and cat on it.
> 
> Like the Wicked Good jar and the bat necklace...in fact, dh is going to see how we can reconfigure the bats and make ME a necklace from it.


Awesome idea! Post a pic if you guys figure it out!!!!


----------



## weenbaby

wickedwillingwench said:


> so i got my scary poppins home so i could actually gaze upon her. First thing i did was take off the hanging bowl that holds the wax melts. Now she looks AWESOME and i love her.
> 
> As for Bone Appetit....not so much. My first instincts were right and i don't like it. It goes back to the store...I just don't understand the dog and cat on it.
> 
> Like the Wicked Good jar and the bat necklace...in fact, dh is going to see how we can reconfigure the bats and make ME a necklace from it.


It shouldn't be too hard, you might need some extra chain. If you need help let me know! I make jewelry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloe

I didn't order any Boney's but I did get the foggy nights and set of the ghosts. I received tracking confirmation today and checked their website and it lists all 3 as shipped. Did order in the wee morning hours as I had a little insomnia but very odd that they ran out before they even officially went online. Something seems odd about the whole thing. An avid ebayer ordered 100's?


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> so i got my scary poppins home so i could actually gaze upon her. First thing i did was take off the hanging bowl that holds the wax melts. Now she looks AWESOME and i love her.
> 
> As for Bone Appetit....not so much. My first instincts were right and i don't like it. It goes back to the store...I just don't understand the dog and cat on it.
> 
> Like the Wicked Good jar and the bat necklace...in fact, dh is going to see how we can reconfigure the bats and make ME a necklace from it.


Yeah, it would be a really good piece to put with any of the toasting couples or Diamonds are a ghouls best friend, but like you said, the dog and cat just don't go with it.


----------



## grandma lise

I just realized that I checked how many Large and Small Ghosts there were before I went to bed at 3 a.m. PST: 505 large, 501 small. This would have been after the forum got quiet, perhaps between 1:30 and 3 a.m. PST.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

I am in the same boat as many of you. I placed my order, which included both ghosts , minutes after they went online, and one day later got an email from Yankee saying they cancelled them both because they sold out.


----------



## grandma lise

Sorry this happened to you. This is the fourth report I've read here and on the Boney Bunch Love facebook page of cancellations. Did you have to use Quick Shop and hand enter the item numbers? Or did you order after the Halloween area of the YC website was showing pages of all or some of the items? 

My thinking is that those whose ghost status is still "In Warehouse" will find out tomorrow morning if our ghosts are cancelled or not.

Welcome to the forum SpookyKittyCat. Do you collect the Boney Bunch too?


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

I used the quick shop to do my ordering. Nothing ever came up that soon on their regular pages. Put the numbers in, paid, and got the confirmation that it was ordered and paid for. Checked later that night and everything was still "in warehouse". Next day they emailed me about the cancellation.

Yes, I collect Boney Bunch, too! Several years now. Always checked in here on this forum and everyone was always so nice and helpful with all the info posted.

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## grandma lise

Over the next week or so we'll begin posting pictures of our package contents. It's fun to see what everyone ordered and compare quality. Some begin decorating right away. For a couple of years, I've decorated for our volunteers on Make a Difference day. This will be the first year that I get to decorate my house again. I'm excited. The nice thing about this site is that pictures can be posted directly from you phone or computer which makes it so much easier. Post or share pictures with us here any time!


----------



## pirategirl185

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> I used the quick shop to do my ordering. Nothing ever came up that soon on their regular pages. Put the numbers in, paid, and got the confirmation that it was ordered and paid for. Checked later that night and everything was still "in warehouse". Next day they emailed me about the cancellation.


I had my order in through quickshop as well, my order had both ghosts, the Wicked Good Jar, and, Party's Over. Had it in at 2am eastern. My other one pending was Sophia Fishtini, Bats Necklace and Pick Your Poison jar holder.


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm still waiting for 2 orders to ship... it's weird because the 1st of 3 has been confirmed, and my orders were minutes apart, as soon as it was posted that quick shop worked  I had hoped by now to know one way or the other


----------



## gloomycatt

can't wait to see everyone's pictures


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

I wonder if maybe people that placed their orders thru the quick shop are the ones getting the cancellations more than those that ordered on the regular pages. Might be that that is a downfall to ordering that way. Maybe the quick shop orders come after those doing the regular ordering no matter if we order as soon as things go on sale.


----------



## grandma lise

I ordered using Quick Shop too. I had to hand enter the item numbers, but I didn't order until 11 p.m. PST, second order at 11:07 p.m., final order at 11:45 p.m. Need to go back to see what time it was when the first person reported ordering.

Okay, I'm back. Spookywolf announced that she placed her first order at 10:02 p.m. PST, so I ordered later than everyone else. 

The ghosts were part of my last order. Fingers and toes crossed we don't wake up to cancelled orders...


----------



## grandma lise

Spooky Gates votive holder, Raven Collection is "Low Stock".


On Sunday, these sold out...

Dead On My Feet tea light holder, Boney Bunch Collection
Batty Bats Jar Necklace, Batty Bats Collection
Wicked Good Cookie Jar, Boney Bunch Collection
Sophia Trick or Treat votive holder, Sophia Collection
Pumpkin tea light holder, Steam Punkin' Collection
Black Magic Large Jar Candle

On Saturday, these sold out...

Witches Brew Fragrance Spheres
Sophia Fishtini tea light holder, Sophia Collection
Small Ghost tea light holder, Perfect Potions Collection
Large Ghost tea light holder, Perfect Potions Collection
Crystal Skull tea light holder, Perfect Potions Collection

Sophia wax melt warmer, Sophia Collection
Mirror Mirror tea light holder, Raven Collection
Raven votive holder, Raven Collection
Look What the Cat Dragged In tea light holder, Boney Bunch Collection


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, everyone. I received notification this morning, that my entire order has shipped, in two separate boxes. I then checked the tracking numbers, and confirmed, that both of them, have left Ohio, as of yesterday evening. I received my order confirmation at 5:05 a.m. EST on Saturday. And, while I did use Quick Shop, to check the amount of stock, on the pieces I ordered, I did not use it, or at least for the most part I didn't, to place my order. I do wonder why, YC orders are not being filled, in the order they are received. Or, just how many of the ghosts, were purchased, by a handful or customers. You would think after last year, this would not be happening again, but it is. No wonder this company, keeps getting sold.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Sorry, deleted double post.


----------



## Impy

I remember last year and all the cancelled orders, so I'm not counting anything I ordered as mine until it's in my grubby little hands. That said, Yankee isn't the only company whose online ordering system is mucked up. :/ Every year, another company I order from, has a big Cyber Monday sale and every year they ship things out of order and somehow this means that people who ordered first get their orders cancelled. Which boggles the mind because you shouldn't have to cancel any orders because your system should be up to date and up to the task of not taking orders you can't fill. G'ah. 

Especially not on some of the only pieces they did leak early and often. I seriously wanted those ghosts from the moment they first leaked way back whenever and it's insane to me that they produced so few. There's a line between drumming up interest and the whole "gotta buy 'em immediately" and customers deciding it's too much hassle and why bother ordering if your items are gonna get cancelled anyway.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my scary poppins shipped out, too. Now to get her, compare quality and return the greater of the evils.


----------



## grim gravely

As of this morning my bigger order that includes all the online boney bunches and the two large ghosts are no where to be found. The smaller order is still showing in warehouse. I'm not sure why yankee still tries to push their online ordering in stores and have so many online exclusives if they are going to pull this mess again. I'm calling customer service this morning to found out why my order number does not exist.


----------



## SalemWitch

I placed my order at 1:43 am on Saturday morning. My order is still in warehouse. [emoji46] I ordered the devil and angel Sophia pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boneybunch15

I was up at 10, 11, 12, and 1, unaware until 1 that I could use the Quckshop feature. I wonder when I could have actually got my order in and gone to bed and stayed there? Oh well, all ended well so far(fingers crossed nothing is delivered broken) and I have since caught up on the sleep I missed. LOL

Good to know for next year.


----------



## grim gravely

Customer service told me that my order is being hold because the ghosts are sold out and they are expecting another shipment in a few days. I asked if the boney bunches sell out by then, will I miss out on them as well. They said everything else is being held for me and they are just waiting on the ghosts. They said everyone purchased the ghost at the same time and that's why it sold out so fast.


----------



## Barbie K

Grim, well that is great news that you are expected to get your ghosts. Hopefully everyone else that received the cancellation notice will get their ghosts.
I'm still waiting on my order to ship. Fingers crossed I get a notice this morning.


----------



## CallyIn

Prior to heading to work this morning I was telling my husband about what was going on with the ghosts and how mine still showed in warehouse. Just as I was going to see if anything had been updated an email from Yankee popped up on my tablet that my order had shipped. I was surprised to see that the ghosts did get sent. It really sucks that people who ordered within moments of the items going live are getting cancelled.


----------



## grim gravely

I don't even think I'll get the ghosts. I just wanted to get the rest of my order shipped and move on. I believe it's something that they are telling people now. I hope they come in and my order will be shipped but there are too many cancellations.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

I emailed them yesterday about the ghosts and not getting mine after ordering within minutes of them going online. This is their reply to that...


_Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and taking the time to write to us.* We apologize for the items that have been canceled from your order.* You*will not*be charged for this merchandise.**
*
We have checked on the status of your*items for you.* Unfortunately, the canceled items have sold out and we have no information on when or if they will be available again.* You may wish to check with us periodically for this product, but we have no way to notify you, if it becomes available again. *Please accept our sincere apologies for this inconvenience, and let us know if you have any other questions or concerns._


*


----------



## Countess Dracula

Sorry to see this cancellation stuff happening again. I went through this last year with the Raven Gate votive holder. I did eventually receive it at the end of September ( no charge ) and a gift card for my inconvenience. I felt they handled it well last year and that perhaps this would not happen again; yet here we are. I placed two orders Saturday morning around 8am. Everything was still showing in stock. My first order of three items ( including Look what the Cat dragged in ) shipped last night. My second and larger order which includes both the large and small ghosts is still "in warehouse".  <sigh> Hopefully it will ship this week . I am inclined to believe what they told Grim Gravely at this point. If not, lets see how they handle it. I suspect if they are unable to ship them right away they will handle it much the same way as last year. You will get them eventually. Hard to believe after last years debacle they didn't anticipate this and do things to stop this from happening again.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I woke up this morning to a text from my friend saying that her ghost shipped. I checked mine and sure enough it shipped. I was getting nervous because since yesterday the bat jar necklace which was on that order had also sold out.

If what YC told Grim is true, and more stock is coming soon there had better be some ghosts with Spookywolf's name on them (and anyone else whose ghosts were cancelled). This whole thing has me furious on their behalf. In Grim's case, why can't YC ship part of his order now? I know that myself and PM are having orders shipped in different boxes. Would it really kill them to shell out a few more bucks for shipping. It's not his fault they can't keep track of their inventory.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Spooky Gates votive holder, Raven Collection is "Low Stock".
> 
> 
> On Sunday, these sold out...
> 
> Dead On My Feet tea light holder, Boney Bunch Collection
> Batty Bats Jar Necklace, Batty Bats Collection
> Wicked Good Cookie Jar, Boney Bunch Collection
> Sophia Trick or Treat votive holder, Sophia Collection
> Pumpkin tea light holder, Steam Punkin' Collection
> Black Magic Large Jar Candle
> 
> On Saturday, these sold out...
> 
> Witches Brew Fragrance Spheres
> Sophia Fishtini tea light holder, Sophia Collection
> Small Ghost tea light holder, Perfect Potions Collection
> Large Ghost tea light holder, Perfect Potions Collection
> Crystal Skull tea light holder, Perfect Potions Collection
> 
> Sophia wax melt warmer, Sophia Collection
> Mirror Mirror tea light holder, Raven Collection
> Raven votive holder, Raven Collection
> Look What the Cat Dragged In tea light holder, Boney Bunch Collection


I was thinking this morning about all the items that have sold out and I don't even have a catalog yet. And its not just Halloween. Last year I got the catalog with the Twilight Silhouettes collection after the fact and had to comb stores that sold YC until I found one. If anything, by doing this they are turning their customers to other retailers and eBay just to get their products.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I was thinking this morning about all the items that have sold out and I don't even have a catalog yet. And its not just Halloween. Last year I got the catalog with the Twilight Silhouettes collection after the fact and had to comb stores that sold YC until I found one. If anything, by doing this they are turning their customers to other retailers and eBay just to get their products.


Mine showed up today, and I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## excentricbats

I'm sorry for everyone with cancelled orders on the ghost. I recieved the shipping confirmation for mine this morning. I did use the quick order and recieved my confirmation on the the order at 12:16 am central time. 

I was just browsing the yc site and it showed both ghost as low stock again. So I'm really confused why they cancelled so many....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys, several of the accessories, that "sold out" Saturday, are showing as Low Stock, on YC's website! It would take too long to mention them all. If part of your order got cancelled, hurry quickly, to check! Good Luck! Maybe lightning won't strike twice!


----------



## CallyIn

I was just browsing the site as well on my lunch so I could show my boss the ghosts and saw that it said low stock on both.


----------



## grim gravely

What a mess this is becoming. Many had the ghosts cancelled and I have items being hold because of the ghosts. However, they are showing there are possibly since to order. I do hope they are filling orders first befote adding them to the website. I think early orders should take priorty and anyone who had the ghosts cancelled should have them shipped to them for free. From what I'm told mine aren't cancelled yet but I would like to know something soon so I can choose something else before more items sell out. There is no reason to make me and others wait for our orders due to their error. Ship the rest of our orders now and ship the ghosts later, if they actually do come in.


----------



## excentricbats

Both ghost are showing out of stock again.


----------



## grandma lise

[Sigh]... I'm just now reading all this. If those ghosts show up again, I think we should order a set to make them available to those whose orders were canceled. My three orders, one big one from the midnight vigil that includes the ghosts and two from later on Saturday are still "In Warehouse". They're not cancelled at least.


----------



## Countess Dracula

The in and out of stock thing YC pulls all the time is very frustrating. They did this same thing a few years back with the black cat wax tart warmer. It was always sold out during the day and then showed up in stock ( low stock ) very late at night. I'm a night owl and that is the only way I scored one of those that year. Customer service over the years has explained this many different ways: underestimating their stock, overestimating their stock, customer orders cancelled not by them, etc. It seems the ghosts are now part of that game ( as were the raven gate votive holders last year). Hopefully since the ghosts have now become part of the in and out, in and out of stock game that means that everyone who ordered one will get one and in particular the people who had their orders cancelled. 

Which brings me to the catalogs. I still have not received mine and every year it is the same thing. I get mine weeks after the Halloween stuff goes on sale. Kind of pointless and frustrating. These catalogs should be going out in July to insure everyone gets one before the preview event. Come on YC get it together, huh?


----------



## DarkSecret

Countess Dracula said:


> The in and out of stock thing YC pulls all the time is very frustrating. They did this same thing a few years back with the black cat wax tart warmer. It was always sold out during the day and then showed up in stock ( low stock ) very late at night. I'm a night owl and that is the only way I scored one of those that year. Customer service over the years has explained this many different ways: underestimating their stock, overestimating their stock, customer orders cancelled not by them, etc. It seems the ghosts are now part of that game ( as were the raven gate votive holders last year). Hopefully since the ghosts have now become part of the in and out, in and out of stock game that means that everyone who ordered one will get one and in particular the people who had their orders cancelled.
> 
> Which brings me to the catalogs. I still have not received mine and every year it is the same thing. I get mine weeks after the Halloween stuff goes on sale. Kind of pointless and frustrating. These catalogs should be going out in July to insure everyone gets one before the preview event. Come on YC get it together, huh?



I haven't receive my catalog yet either. My daughter got hers Saturday afternoon, after we came home from the premiere. Why in the XXX X would a company put out a catalog when the items are no longer available. It just doesn't make sense. AND how can you cancelled legitimate orders and then put the item back in stock??? It just doesn't add up. Yankee Candle get your act together!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I just had a thought and wanted to share it. Just from the picture of the Dead on my Feet Boney, I think there could be a problem. The girl's foot seems to be hovering over the candle holder. If you burn a regular candle or votive in it, wouldn't it run the risk of harming the enamel on the foot? I am going to look at it carefully when I get it. If it is hovering over the candle holder, I will only use battery operated candles with that boney. 

I prefer regular candles, because I love the flicker...it just adds to the atmosphere, but if it will be a potential problem with this particular one, I will not chance it.


----------



## crappyhalloweiners

Look What The Cat Dragged In is now available in Low Stock!


----------



## grandma lise

Steam Punkin' Hat and the Sophia wax melt warmer is Low Stock. 

Yikes, as is Trick or Treat multi tea light pumpkin.

And more... Spooky Gates... 

Look What the Cat Dragged In is still Low Stock...


----------



## Dana Dark

I keep watching for the ghost to come back to get a set - what I don't get is that YC's Facebook shows they have a million and a half followers! You would think that they would order way more merchandise! 

I still have items still in warehouse like the Sophia Trick or Treat, Spiderweb hanging lantern wax warmer and candle stuff.


----------



## CallyIn

I haven't received one in the mail yet. I did stop in at the store on Sunday to see what they had, so I took a catalog out of one of the baskets. I didn't buy anything because they barely had anything.


----------



## Nstope

Has anyone noticed that the ghosts that were released in the UK for Yankee are different than the ones released here? The U.K. Are votive holders and the US are tea light holders, with the inserts in the back. I thought that was kind of interesting. The outside look is the same. I'll try and find pictures.


----------



## grandma lise

If anyone has a YC Halloween catalog they're willing to part with, I'd like to purchase it.


----------



## grandma lise

Ghosts are available again.


----------



## Lucy08

I just ordered ghosts and Look what the cat dragged in. Not holding my breath, tho! On a brighter note, we will be in Williamsburdmthis weekend. So, I'll see what they have left!


----------



## Lucy08

Went to my local store today, left empty handed. Nothing grabbed me! Good news tho, I feel l,e the pan is a lot better this year. Not perfect, but better.


----------



## grandma lise

Yay Lucy! I didn't know you needed them. Glad you got them! 

They are sold out again...


----------



## grim gravely

Since the ghosts have been online all day I checked my order number again and it actually showed everything being in wherehouse now. I guess there is some truth to this shipment they were expecting. Hopefully everyone who is expecting the ghost actually gets them and the people who had the ghosts cancelled gets them for free for their troubles. Now, order has not been shipped so I'm not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## grim gravely

Before work I went back to Yankee to just look around. This time I actually liked how black magic smelled. It's not something I'm crazy about or would stock up on but I think it would be a nice Halloween type of scent. If anything I can use it as a display candle. I might get it tomorrow with the buy one get one free coupon.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I don't think the ghosts are that special. I have some that I think are cuter.


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunch15 said:


> I don't think the ghosts are that special. I have some that I think are cuter.


I also have the bath and body works ghost but I have a place that I think these ghosts would look good.


----------



## MickeyKnox

I was super scared because my third order had yet to ship. It contained Sophia Fishtini, Sophia Wax Melt Warmer, and Look What The Cat Dragged In. I awoke to a shipping notice and relief washed over me. I did not order any of the ghosts but I would love them. I guess I will hold out for a decent ebay price. I am disappointed many here are having issues with delayed orders.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I just ordered ghosts and Look what the cat dragged in. Not holding my breath, tho! On a brighter note, we will be in Williamsburdmthis weekend. So, I'll see what they have left!


I hope things work out for you, Lucy! I like the small one, but without a coupon, I just wasn't going to do it. Maybe YC will get in another shipment later in the year. Or, due to their popularity, they might bring them back next year, like they did with so many accessories, this year. 

The one thing I wish I had ordered, while I had the chance, was Dead on My Feet. I don't know if YC will get anymore. But, if I do decide to go the eBay route, at least I can see what the piece looks like. Lord only knows, after the Boneys I saw in store, Saturday. They looked so much worse, than the sample Boneys.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I don't think the ghosts are that special. I have some that I think are cuter.


I like them, but this one is my absolute favorite...









Found it in a thrift store for $4.99 and I've been looking for a second one for years. This one is porcelain. It's beautiful. Looks like a Lenox piece, but it's not.


----------



## MickeyKnox

grandma lise said:


> I like them, but this one is my absolute favorite...
> 
> View attachment 296530
> 
> 
> Found it in a thrift store for $4.99 and I've been looking for a second one for years. This one is porcelain. It's beautiful. Looks like a Lenox piece, but it's not.


I am in love with that piece. Beautiful.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Guys, everything but the ghosts and the Sophia Fishtini is showing as In Stock. If you missed something, go for it!


----------



## Dana Dark

grandma lise said:


> I like them, but this one is my absolute favorite...
> 
> View attachment 296530
> 
> 
> Found it in a thrift store for $4.99 and I've been looking for a second one for years. This one is porcelain. It's beautiful. Looks like a Lenox piece, but it's not.


I love these 70's ceramic ghost I have a few different kinds - they are collectable, good find and nice set up!


----------



## Dana Dark

grandma lise said:


> I like them, but this one is my absolute favorite...
> 
> View attachment 296530
> 
> 
> Found it in a thrift store for $4.99 and I've been looking for a second one for years. This one is porcelain. It's beautiful. Looks like a Lenox piece, but it's not.


Here ya go - look under vintage ceramic ghost. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Style-Ceramic-Halloween-Lighted-Ghost-Holding-Old-Jack-O-Lantern-Pumpkin-/331952022168?hash=item4d49e1e298:g:ZX8AAOSwIgNXwNj-


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Dana Dark said:


> Here ya go - look under vintage ceramic ghost.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Style-Ceramic-Halloween-Lighted-Ghost-Holding-Old-Jack-O-Lantern-Pumpkin-/331952022168?hash=item4d49e1e298:g:ZX8AAOSwIgNXwNj-


OMG! It is the same exact one! You're awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Just curious, raven lovers! What do you guys think of these? I was thinking of getting the longer one in front, to go with my YC and other raven pieces.


----------



## grandma lise

Dana Dark, thank you so much for sharing that link! That's the larger ceramic one, and yes, I have that one too.  

The way these pieces are painted varies greatly. The one you linked to looks as good as mine. Edit: Actually it's nicer because it appears to have been fired again after it was painted. I really like the finish on it. 

Pardon the mess, I'm reorganizing my Halloween and Christmas collections. Here's a picture of the ceramic and the smaller porcelain ghost. The porcelain one came in the horrible box to the right with the blinking red and blue bulbs. It looked hokey but I got it any way. I light both at Halloween with battery operated tea lights, two for each ghost. 









What I learned by having these two pieces is that porcelain glows but ceramic doesn't. I love the ceramic one for it's size - (also a thrift store find). It's looks great on display with my black trees. 

Edit: And yes Pumpkin Muffin, you're right, the molds are very similar. You'd have to compare them side by side to see how they differ, but only slightly.


----------



## grandma lise

Pumpkin Muffin, I LOVE those two ravens. So beautiful. Are they available online?


----------



## grim gravely

I found that large ghost at a second hand store about four years ago. That year, it seemed that had plenty in for being a older item. I haven't seen one since.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, I LOVE those two ravens. So beautiful. Are they available online?


They are Grandin Road's. $29 each, but there is 20% off storewide, and free shipping, though the rest of today.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, yay! I bought the YC Raven pieces last year. This year I got the Raven Hurricane and votive holders. I really like ravens. I saw a group of them 8 or so years ago when we were driving our son back to school. They scared me at first, I think because of their size, but they're beautiful birds. I may get these ravens. Need to think about what I'm not going to get now to make this work. Need old leather books too. Am looking but not finding much in the thrift stores. Decisions, decisions. Thank you!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The YC purple skull tea light holder is showing Low Stock. If you were on the fence about it, you might want to grab it now!


----------



## grim gravely

My order that was showing "in warehouse" is now showing "order not found" again.


----------



## gloomycatt

thanks to grandma Lise for the heads up on the ghosts! unfortunately I still missed out, but I appreciate the effort to let me know


----------



## Dana Dark

Everything is back in stock except the ghost and the purple skull!


----------



## sanura03

Sorry to everyone who had to play YC's favorite game of 'Do we actually have any of these? Who knows!'
They've been doing this since at least 2010, which is the first time I ordered online. You would think they would've fixed it in the past six years, but they never do =/

And Grandma Lise, I absolutely LOVE that porcelain ghost, the way it glows! Going to have to keep my eyes peeled at thrift stores.

Who am I kidding? The only reason I go to thrift stores is to look for Halloween stuff lol. And books, so many books.


----------



## Countess Dracula

I received notification early this morning that my second order has shipped. This order includes both ghosts. My order had been sitting "in warehouse" since Saturday morning. Hopefully this means everyone who ordered the ghosts will be receiving theirs shortly. I hope the people who had their orders cancelled will now receive them as well. It appears there was no reason to cancel any orders and I hope they rectify this quickly.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

When those of you who ordered the ghosts receive them, if at least one of you, could take photos of them, and show them here, I would really appreciate it. Even though they are sold out again, I think I might like the small one. And, if so, I might get it on eBay later, or when and if YC gets them back in stock. There haven't been too many pictures circulating around of them yet, and I figure the ones, that are taken by members here, would be the best representation, of them.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Boneybunch15 said:


> I don't think the ghosts are that special. I have some that I think are cuter.


agreed. I don't like them at all.


----------



## grandma lise

The remainder of my orders from our midnight vigil shipped. I received notices between 1 and 2 a.m. this morning. 

Based on two reports we read here of Yankee Candle's response to forum members whose ghost orders were cancelled, they have _no system in place for cancelled orders_. 

To the best of my knowledge, Yankee Candle does what they did yesterday, make the product, in this case the ghosts, available briefly and with _no notice_. If you happen to be here or on the Yankee Candle site monitoring every half hour great. If not, too bad. 

This meets the needs of Yankee Candle just fine, but not the the majority of the customers whose orders were cancelled.

I also do not understand why those first orders were cancelled in light of the fact that they had what I estimate to have been 200 pairs of the ghosts made available yesterday, just two days later. And I continue to be at a loss as to why they were filling the orders out of order received sequence Saturday morning. 

This is speculation on my part, but there seems to be a disconnect between those few at Yankee Candle who know what the actual inventory numbers, location, and receiving status for each product are and those in the shipping department who have to deal with the reality of orders piling up because the inventory isn't accessible to them for whatever reason.

In my view, this is a failure of Yankee Candle's management. 

Perhaps this week, I'll research what happened as described and reported here and put it into a letter to the CEO of Yankee Candle. I'm amazed to read this morning that this has been happening since 2010, and no solution for this problem has been found in six years.

I have never purchased from a company so out of touch with their customers needs, more specifically, Halloween collectors. 

My suggestion would be to "team" with other forum members here to check the Yankee Candle site every half hour today to see if more ghosts are made available this morning or this afternoon. That's what I did yesterday. Once they're online, they're available for about an hour before they sell out. 

Not happy with Yankee Candle.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely said:


> Customer service told me that my order is being hold because the ghosts are sold out and they are expecting another shipment in a few days. I asked if the boney bunches sell out by then, will I miss out on them as well. They said everything else is being held for me and they are just waiting on the ghosts. They said everyone purchased the ghost at the same time and that's why it sold out so fast.


This was one of two reports that I found helpful.


----------



## grandma lise

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> I emailed them yesterday about the ghosts and not getting mine after ordering within minutes of them going online. This is their reply to that...
> 
> 
> _Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and taking the time to write to us.* We apologize for the items that have been canceled from your order.* You*will not*be charged for this merchandise.**
> *
> We have checked on the status of your*items for you.* Unfortunately, the canceled items have sold out and we have no information on when or if they will be available again.* You may wish to check with us periodically for this product, but we have no way to notify you, if it becomes available again. *Please accept our sincere apologies for this inconvenience, and let us know if you have any other questions or concerns._*


This was the other report.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If anyone is still wanting the 2013 Boney Bunch train, there is someone selling it on eBay, for $37 SHIPPED. That is a fabulous deal, as shipping is a small fortune, on such a large, weighty piece. The item # is 381752966605.


----------



## grandma lise

I made a list of those who I think want (or wanted) the ghosts. Let me know if I should add or delete your name...

Spookywolf; Famous Pumpkin; Dana Dark; SPOOKYKITTYCAT

I have to work this afternoon, so won't be able to monitor the HF, BBL, or YC sites like I did yesterday. I just checked, ghosts were reported online as "low stock" yesterday at 9:05 a.m. PST and again at 2:11 p.m. PST.


----------



## CallyIn

grandma lise said:


> I made a list of those who I think want (or wanted) the ghosts. Let me know if I should add or delete your name...
> 
> Spookywolf; Famous Pumpkin; Dana Dark; CallyIn; SPOOKYKITTYCAT
> 
> I have to work this afternoon, so won't be able to monitor the HF, BBL, or YC sites like I did yesterday. I just checked, ghosts were reported online as "low stock" yesterday at 9:05 a.m. PST and again at 2:11 p.m. PST.


Mine actually shipped, so I am getting them, well supposedly, I will have to wait and see if they are in the box. I should get it Thursday.


----------



## Spookywolf

Dear friends, tragedy has struck and my basenent flooded on Sunday night. I had 4 ft of water which ruined my new furnace & killed the washer dryer & the AC unit. It was very devastating & I've had my hands full since then. My apologies for not respondings to PMs. A lot of my Halloween props & decor were ruined & had to be discarded. Fortunately most of my Boneys were saved because I had moved them to a permanent display in my dining room a yr or so ago. But their boxes are now gone. Im still working on the clean up & restore efforts. Keeping fingers crossed that insurance will help me with at least some of it. Just wanted to stop by with the update. I'll try to stay in touch.


----------



## witchyone

Oh, Spookywolf, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope your insurance comes through!


----------



## Countess Dracula

I think there are a couple of reasons that the ghosts have been so popular. The most obvious being they are some of the least expensive items YC is offering this Halloween ( and they are an online exclusive ). I have been collecting YC Halloween items for a long time ( almost two decades I would say ) and their prices in recent years have been quite high. Jar shades in particular, at 19.99, seem far too high. But I like the jar shades so I continue to buy them. But I will rarely, if ever, pay full price these days. I will wait for a coupon or clearance to pick them up. 

As to another reason I like the ghosts, they are simple design and can fit in perfectly with many other pieces. I have other ghosts in my collection: some with cute faces, some with scary faces, some with other decorations around them, etc. but none as basic as these two YC are offering this year. It is the simplicity that drew me to them. Perhaps I won't like them as much when I get them, so we'll see . This kind of reminds me, in reverse, of the Witch Boney from several years ago. I did not like the flying witch online but when I saw it in person at the store I had to have it. It is a beautiful piece, one of my favorites. Had I relied solely on the online pix I would have never bought it. How many times I have gone into the store with a must have and when I see it in person it stays right on the shelf in the store. But that's what I loved about the preview parties. It is sad that this year I haven't even gone into the store yet. Not sure I am going to. Oh who am I kidding, I probably will at some point


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I hope the insurance is able to help too. Hope you'll soon be able to get the rest you need. That's a lot to deal with all at once...

I like the ghosts too. I like designs that are classic and timeless. Hoping I still like them when I get to hold and play with them. I watch for ghosts in thrift stores and on Ebay, but rarely see any I like enough to purchase. Hoping they'll be back again next year.

Over the last two nights, I've been looking at all the Yankee Candle catalogs. So many favorites. Of the more detailed ones, Flying Witch is definitely one of them, the Pirates and Victorian/Edwardian Ladies too. So happy with Scary Poppins and Dead On My Feet this year! Punch Rockers and Bone Appetit are also good additions to my collection because I can use them in a variety of themed displays. 

So grateful to have choices that aren't "alcohol" or more "contemporary" themed like Pick Your Poison, Party's Over, Boos Bus, and Buries Hilton. 

Others I like are the pieces that include a horse... Ghost Rider, Pumpkins for Sale Wagon, and the Hearse Wagon. Mark Cook rocks. I'm trying to think of a way to display the ones I love the most this year. Not sure I have enough room!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Spookywolf, I do hope the insurance company comes through for you. I too am dealing with an insurance company for my personal injury case, and it is a nightmare so far. I will be praying for both of us to be able to get our lives back together and become whole again.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Oh Spookywolf, my heart goes out to you. We had water in our basement & I lost a lot of stored collectibles. I so hope your insurance will help you. 

My order is still 'in warehouse' - getting rather nervous that I'm going to miss out on the pieces I ordered because they'll be gone if they cancel it


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Dear friends, tragedy has struck and my basenent flooded on Sunday night. I had 4 ft of water which ruined my new furnace & killed the washer dryer & the AC unit. It was very devastating & I've had my hands full since then. My apologies for not respondings to PMs. A lot of my Halloween props & decor were ruined & had to be discarded. Fortunately most of my Boneys were saved because I had moved them to a permanent display in my dining room a yr or so ago. But their boxes are now gone. Im still working on the clean up & restore efforts. Keeping fingers crossed that insurance will help me with at least some of it. Just wanted to stop by with the update. I'll try to stay in touch.



Spookywolf, my heart goes out to you, I am so sorry this has happened. I hope insurance covers all the major stuff such as the washer, dryer and AC unit.  I pray you didn't lose anything dear to your heart. I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say you are in our thoughts and we wish you the best.


----------



## Dana Dark

Spookywolf said:


> Dear friends, tragedy has struck and my basenent flooded on Sunday night. I had 4 ft of water which ruined my new furnace & killed the washer dryer & the AC unit. It was very devastating & I've had my hands full since then. My apologies for not respondings to PMs. A lot of my Halloween props & decor were ruined & had to be discarded. Fortunately most of my Boneys were saved because I had moved them to a permanent display in my dining room a yr or so ago. But their boxes are now gone. Im still working on the clean up & restore efforts. Keeping fingers crossed that insurance will help me with at least some of it. Just wanted to stop by with the update. I'll try to stay in touch.


Oh No! So sorry to hear that! Get a blow dryer and see if you can dry out and save some items!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I went to At Home today and found a color changing candle that looks a lot like YC Perfect Potion Foggy Nights Candle and it was only $12. I actually think this one is better because it does change colors. I would put a video on here, but I am not that techo advanced.


----------



## Lucy08

Spookywolf said:


> Dear friends, tragedy has struck and my basenent flooded on Sunday night. I had 4 ft of water which ruined my new furnace & killed the washer dryer & the AC unit. It was very devastating & I've had my hands full since then. My apologies for not respondings to PMs. A lot of my Halloween props & decor were ruined & had to be discarded. Fortunately most of my Boneys were saved because I had moved them to a permanent display in my dining room a yr or so ago. But their boxes are now gone. Im still working on the clean up & restore efforts. Keeping fingers crossed that insurance will help me with at least some of it. Just wanted to stop by with the update. I'll try to stay in touch.


Oh no!!!! So glad your Boney's are safe! Good luck on the insurance, keep us posted!


----------



## Hallow-art

Spookywolf said:


> Dear friends, tragedy has struck and my basenent flooded on Sunday night. I had 4 ft of water which ruined my new furnace & killed the washer dryer & the AC unit. It was very devastating & I've had my hands full since then. My apologies for not respondings to PMs. A lot of my Halloween props & decor were ruined & had to be discarded. Fortunately most of my Boneys were saved because I had moved them to a permanent display in my dining room a yr or so ago. But their boxes are now gone. Im still working on the clean up & restore efforts. Keeping fingers crossed that insurance will help me with at least some of it. Just wanted to stop by with the update. I'll try to stay in touch.


so sorry to hear that!! I hope the insurance comes through for you


----------



## Madjoodie

Let me just say "ditto" re all the kind words and support being sent Spookywolf's way. Such an emotional and exhausting experience to go through. 

Grandma Lise, thanks for keeping tabs on the ghost issue. Insane how the YC in stock/out of stock game happens every year. 

So a few quick updates here:

1) Stopped at my local YC tonight. Boneys everywhere still. Would love to know what their preview party sales were like, because it sure looked dismal (but great for us taking the clearance sale gambles this year).

2) Finally got a shipping confirmation for my large ghost order. There is hope for those stuck in the "in warehouse" limbo.

3) I got home tonight to find 6 YC boxes had arrived. Wow, that was super quick. Will start the opening fun tomorrow, and take some pics (I think a small ghost is in there somewhere).


----------



## Boneybunch15

Madjoodie said:


> 3) I got home tonight to find 6 YC boxes had arrived. Wow, that was super quick. Will start the opening fun tomorrow, and take some pics (I think a small ghost is in there somewhere).


Lucky!!!! Mine won't be here until Thursday. I can't wait...but how to hide them from my husband. When I start putting out all of my Halloween stuff, he is going to look around and say "wow, you sure do have a lot more of those things(Boneys) than you did last year" considering I have bought about a dozen in the last couple of months.


----------



## gloomycatt

I got these guys today!!!


----------



## gloomycatt

can't wait to get home and actually see them. my boyfriend unpacked them and sent pictures to brighten my day


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks for the kind thoughts and wishes everyone. I've been working hard the past 2 days to clean up the mess, but starting to make some head way now. I have guys coming tomorrow for estimates on replacement of furnace and water heater. I'm actually staying with my son until my house can be set right. I just want to get my life back to normal so I can move on with all things Fall and Halloween, which will be here before you know it. I'm actually finding it very good therapy to come on here and read the posts and updates from everyone's purchases. It takes my mind off things and reminds me of normal life.  I took a minute before logging on here to check the status of my order and it shows that Dead On My Feet and the small ghost shipped. I do have a question for those that experienced this problem of in stock/out of stock last year. The supervisor I spoke with on Sunday (before the great flood happened) said that they would ship me a large ghost if they got any more in stock. I've seen several posts now that they were back in stock for a short period then out again. Will they automatically send me one, or do I need to call back again if I see them come back in stock and ask for them to ship me one? How did those affected by this last year handle getting their items?


----------



## grim gravely

So sorry to hear about your troubles spookywolf. Hopefully all will be taken care of.
Went to Yankee today to see if I really did like black magic and in still on the fence about it. Burning it could be really nice or really bad. Not sure if I want to get a jar yet. The lady told me that the boney bunches are just sitting around and no one is buying them. I wonder if next year will be the end of the boney bunches of this keeps up. I'm not sure if it's because of the lack of coupons or the type of boney bunches they are releasing. I will keep my eyes out for the clearance sale at the end of the season. If I can get them much cheaper in going to hold on to my receipts. I believe many of the boney bunches went as low as five dollars last year. The steam punk stuff is going fast and every one seems to love forbidden apple. After scentless Halloween candles last year, I'm not sure if I want to take a gamble on them this year. I'll wait until some of the reviews are posted.


----------



## gloomycatt

I think it's both...price point and theme


----------



## Livetohaunt86

I went to two Yankee stores between saturday and monday and I too noticed they had an abundance of boneys. I asked the managers at each how their premier events went and one seemed very happy with the turn out even telling me they rang $16,000 the first hour (which apparently is what they do for an entire day on a busy day), while the manager at the other store told me she was content with the turn out but she had hoped for more. I've been checking on inventory levels using the quick shop feature and on at least half of the boneys including scary poppins, the multi tea light after party mansion, and cat nap I was able to add 999 of each to my cart meaning they clearly have over 1,000 of these pieces. Many others were in the 800-900 range and with stores being so well stocked still I think its safe to say many will be making it to clearance. Luckily I was part of the midnight vigil and was able to use the 20 off 50 code while it was still active and placed a total of 11 orders so I don't feel like I paid full price but if I see certain pieces still lingering around deep into september/early october I will probably just return some and wait to see what happens with the prices in november. I think they are probably rethinking this whole keeping the release such a big secret/ offering no official coupons idea they had.


----------



## pirategirl185

Livetohaunt86 said:


> Luckily I was part of the midnight vigil and was able to use the 20 off 50 code while it was still active and placed a total of 11 orders so I don't feel like I paid full price but if I see certain pieces still lingering around deep into september/early october I will probably just return some and wait to see what happens with the prices in november. I think they are probably rethinking this whole keeping the release such a big secret/ offering no official coupons idea they had.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who put in an abundance of orders. =D Lack of sleep, lucky coupon and halloween frenzy was a grand total of 9 orders for me. Supposedely all arriving tomorrow. I would add one or two items then check if the coupon worked and check out right away so I didn't lose it lol


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunch15 said:


> I don't think the ghosts are that special. I have some that I think are cuter.


I wasn't going to get the ghosts at first but the large one reminds me of the ghost from Garfield's Halloween special. Then i had to have it! Afterwards, I was talking with my friend who ordered them because they reminded her of The Great Pumpkin. They really do have a timeless feel to them.


----------



## maxthedog

If anyone got in on the in Stock / out of stock on the ghost, I just woke up to a cancellation email..bummer

Also echo everyone's wishes for spookywolf, hope all works out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

SW, so sorry about your flood. I hope your insurance covers well.

I am LOVING dead on my feet. So glad i ordered it.  Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Lucy08

I ordered ghosts when they popped back up, just got an email saying they have been cancelled. Sigh. Oh well, I tried!


----------



## Lucy08

Mourning Glory said:


> I wasn't going to get the ghosts at first but the large one reminds me of the ghost from Garfield's Halloween special. Then i had to have it! Afterwards, I was talking with my friend who ordered them because they reminded her of The Great Pumpkin. They really do have a timeless feel to them.


I got a rock......


----------



## Livetohaunt86

Yep. Ghosts from the "re-stock" on monday were cancelled here as well


----------



## Madjoodie

So I woke up super early with Boney excitement - 6 unopened YC boxes. Now I am just fuming. 

I sure hope that I got all the terrible Boneys, to spare the rest of you from this blood pressure raising experience. Will post some pictures later, after a call to customer service. These cost way too much for chips, cracks and defective paint jobs. I almost wish they'd just retire the line if this is the quality we can expect.

On the positive side, my non-Boney stuff seems just fine (both ghosts and Sophia fishtini). The ghosts totally remind me too of the Peanuts Halloween special.  Hope they get more of these in stock for all of you with cancelled orders.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Good morning, guys! Just catching up, on everyone's posts. Spookywolf, I am so terribly sorry, about your misfortune.  I lost some special, irreplaceable Christmas decorations upstairs this year, to the summer heat, and I thought I had it bad! I sure hope all works out for you. It is truly terrible, what happened.

For those of you, with cancelled ghost orders (surprise), I just got finished, with YC chat, and I was informed, that "a few more Halloween items, would be coming in." There were no specifics, and no time frame mentioned.  This is exactly what happened last year, and there is no reason for it. How can a national retailer, not have real-time inventory, on their stock? 

MJ, I am so sorry to hear about your Boneys.  I had hopes, that things would start off well, but after seeing the ones in my local store, I guess I am not surprised. I ordered two of Scary Poppins, in case one was a dud. If both turn out to be bad, I doubt I will be ordering anymore of her. I would still like to give Dead on My Feet a try.

Please post pics of your ghosts, when you get time. If they look good, and I catch them on a restock, I might give them a try.


----------



## RavenLily

Spookywolf- I am sending positive thoughts your way that out of all the bad things happening, some good will come through with insurance, etc... So sorry you have to go through all of this and the loss of things so meaningful to you.
Gloomycatt- LOVE Dead On My Feet, and thank you SO much for sharing the pics! I think out of everything I ordered that may be one of my favorites, but I won't know until my delivery gets here on Friday.
Madjoodie- Ugh, what can I say? So sorry you got less than the cream of the crop with your shipment. And you're soooo right!! With the prices we pay, even with coupons, we expect better quality than what you received. Now I'm feeling a combination of anticipation and dread waiting to see what comes in my orders- Just call me Dread On My Feet


----------



## Madjoodie

I can fault YC on their Boney quality, but not on their customer service. Everything I was unhappy with is being taken care of. The rep said she hadn't had any other Boney defect calls yet (although it is still early).

Given all my issues, I must be on a special YC watch list now. I even was asked to take an online YC quality survey. Evidently new this year.

Here is a sampling of some of what I opened this morning. Mostly your typical defects, but I've never had problems with every single Boney I ordered. Not acceptable to me at these prices. 

Chip on base...









Chip on wheel...(but I unexpectedly LOVE Party Crashers though!)









Crack on base...


----------



## Countess Dracula

I was thinking the same thing about the ghosts, very "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown". I love their simplicity 

Spookywolf I am so sorry to hear about your basement. I had that happen to me two years ago right after I moved into my new house and it is truly awful. I hope everything works out well and it is taken care of quickly. 

I got the first of two YC packages yesterday with my second due today. I am going to wait to open them until they are both here.


----------



## lisa48317

I was happy to get home from work yesterday and see a box on my back porch! I was camping last weekend with iffy internet service and wasn't able to go to the preview party or get online to order any. So my new hero, aka wickedwillingwench, ordered the one piece "The Party's Over" that I really wanted and had it shipped to me! Couldn't believe it got here so fast! 

It also surprised me on how big it is, but it's a votive holder while most of the rest of mine are for tealights, so yeah.
Mine, happily looks good - no breaks or blotchy paint. Some of your posts are scary! I fear for the other pieces I ordered when I got home! 







Pretty sure the dog is holding a beer can!


----------



## Madjoodie

Of course, no Boney Bunch experience would be complete without questionable paint jobs. I won't bore you with pics of my Scary Poppins where you can't read half the words (mostly a white blob) or there appears to be something growing on her arm. If you are going to charge $60, the piece better be near perfect, IMO. And I didn't think YC could screw up those stamped on letters, but my cat dragged in proved otherwise.

But the one below is one of my all time favorite defects. Anyone have a Sharpie I can borrow?!?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Of course, no Boney Bunch experience would be complete without questionable paint jobs. I won't bore you with pics of my Scary Poppins where you can't read half the words (mostly a white blob) or there appears to be something growing on her arm. If you are going to charge $60, the piece better be near perfect, IMO. And I didn't think YC could screw up those stamped on letters, but my cat dragged in proved otherwise.
> 
> But the one below is one of my all time favorite defects. Anyone have a Sharpie I can borrow?!?
> 
> View attachment 299938


OMG, MJ! And, I thought my luck was bad, a couple of years ago!  Holy Smokes! Have they already made an order, to replace these?


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am supposed to get mine tomorrow; I hope they are in near perfect condition. I know that is nearly impossible considering the past pieces, but I can hope.


----------



## Mourning Glory

My online orders came minus my order with the ghost so far I've opened Scary Poppins and Party Crashers. Scary Poppins has a touch up in that flat black paint right at her waist and below that it looks like something was dripped on her skirt. The back of the sofa is pock marked and touched up with a different orange paint that is even dripping in one spot. I know it's the back of the piece and I won't see it but I was expected to pay $60 with no coupon for this? Please! Party Crashers came in a box with half a piece of Styrofoam covering the top. Their little horns were dug into the box. Somehow, they arrived intact and with an acceptable paint job.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie, did you have to ship back your items or are they just sending a replacement? My Dead on Your Feet couple is terrible. She has a black eye and a chip on her foot. I've opened up some sloppy paint jobs today, but this is unacceptable.


----------



## amuck amuck

Mourning Glory said:


> Madjoodie, did you have to ship back your items or are they just sending a replacement? My Dead on Your Feet couple is terrible. She has a black eye and a chip on her foot. I've opened up some sloppy paint jobs today, but this is unacceptable.


Was just about to ask the same question. My Punch Rockers came with a chip on the bottom which I could have lived with but he has a black paint drip above his glasses and almost on his eye. The best paint job was Dead on my feet, the rest were meh can live with. Scary Poppins has not arrived yet, really worried about .


----------



## Madjoodie

Mourning Glory said:


> Madjoodie, did you have to ship back your items or are they just sending a replacement? My Dead on Your Feet couple is terrible. She has a black eye and a chip on her foot. I've opened up some sloppy paint jobs today, but this is unacceptable.


Just sending replacements. I offered to send them all back, but YC didn't want me to.

Sorry to hear/see that you have some poor pieces too. The couch back on your Scary Poppins is terrible. Should not be charging $60 for these. I had a black eye piece on Boney and Clyde the other year, but that seemed kind of fitting. Not so much for Dead on My Feet.

Glad your Party Crashers made it safely. I've had all my styrofoam get here, but it's almost like the BB boxes were too small this year or something. A few of mine were bulging, barely held closed by tape. Not sure how I'm going to get things back in the stryofoam and boxes for storage.


----------



## grim gravely

I'm not looking forward to seeing what my online boney bunches look like. As of this morning everything is still "in warehouse"... Really!!!! Send the boney bunches so I have a chance to get replacement if they are bad and send the ghosts later. At this point I'm over the ghosts and have no clue why Yankee was playing the in stock have a few days ago. 
I hate having to examine every piece and come home to find there is a chip or awful paint job I missed at the store. It's bad enough we are paying higher prices this year but they can at least get the sharpie drawn in correct.


----------



## amuck amuck

Madjoodie said:


> Just sending replacements. I offered to send them all back, but YC didn't want me to.
> 
> Sorry to hear/see that you have some poor pieces too. The couch back on your Scary Poppins is terrible. Should not be charging $60 for these. I had a black eye piece on Boney and Clyde the other year, but that seemed kind of fitting. Not so much for Dead on My Feet.
> 
> Glad your Party Crashers made it safely. I've had all my styrofoam get here, but it's almost like the BB boxes were too small this year or something. A few of mine were bulging, barely held closed by tape. Not sure how I'm going to get things back in the stryofoam and boxes for storage.


Thank you for the advise, called they are sending another Punch Rocker, can keep defective.


----------



## witchyone

I can't believe the pictures you guys are posting! Looks like my package just got delivered, I guess I'll see tonight how they look. I'm not expecting much at this point.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just got off the phone with YC. I got the whole speech about how paint varies yada yada yada. They asked me to send a picture to their email before giving me a replacement. The chip should be grounds enough for a replacement. I probably do have my name flagged in their system though because of the number of times I had malfunctioning school buses and had replacements shipped.


----------



## Dana Dark

Wow! I got one of my packages as I was leaving for work and didn't have time to open it. - just so I'll have it on hand, who do you call if you need a replacement? What a pain to deal with!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Dana Dark said:


> Wow! I got one of my packages as I was leaving for work and didn't have time to open it. - just so I'll have it on hand, who do you call if you need a replacement? What a pain to deal with!


I called the customer service number on my packing slip. I got the picture sent off to them and they quickly emailed me back and are sending a replacement!


----------



## Sister_Grimm

Just got my 3 orders! I'm happy overall. Buries Hilton's face is quite dark, but it just looks like she went overboard with sunless tanner, so it's kind of perfect. I adore Scary Poppins!


----------



## pondobaba

Madjoodie said:


> I can fault YC on their Boney quality, but not on their customer service. Everything I was unhappy with is being taken care of. The rep said she hadn't had any other Boney defect calls yet (although it is still early).
> 
> Given all my issues, I must be on a special YC watch list now. I even was asked to take an online YC quality survey. Evidently new this year.
> 
> Here is a sampling of some of what I opened this morning. Mostly your typical defects, but I've never had problems with every single Boney I ordered. Not acceptable to me at these prices.
> 
> Chip on base...
> 
> View attachment 299874
> 
> 
> Chip on wheel...(but I unexpectedly LOVE Party Crashers though!)
> 
> View attachment 299882
> 
> 
> Crack on base...
> 
> View attachment 299890


def worthy of replacements!


----------



## pondobaba

Madjoodie said:


> Of course, no Boney Bunch experience would be complete without questionable paint jobs. I won't bore you with pics of my Scary Poppins where you can't read half the words (mostly a white blob) or there appears to be something growing on her arm. If you are going to charge $60, the piece better be near perfect, IMO. And I didn't think YC could screw up those stamped on letters, but my cat dragged in proved otherwise.
> 
> But the one below is one of my all time favorite defects. Anyone have a Sharpie I can borrow?!?
> 
> View attachment 299938


no two paint jobs are going to be alike. we know they always have issues but this is ridiculous! I am already preparing myself for my "dead on my feet" to be broken or a mess.....


----------



## grandma lise

Long day yesterday. Just now getting caught up with yesterday's posts.

I, like others here, woke up this morning to a cancellation of my second set of ghosts. I ordered them Monday afternoon during the second round of "low stock" ordering. 

When I saw they were low stock, I PM'd one forum member then spent a while thinking about which item from my list of "wants" to order with the ghosts. 

Placed my order online, not sure when, but received an emailed confirmation from YC at 2:40 p.m. 

I then began PMing other forum members and each time I checked and noted how many were left in stock. I gleaned from those PMs that at 3:01 p.m., they still had 41 large ghosts and 39 small ghosts left, 21 minutes after I received my emailed order confirmation. 

The last forum member I PM'd immediately called Yankee Candle and they said the ghosts were showing as "out of stock" on their system. Interestingly, at the time of my initial PM to him, there were still 25 large and 18 small left. That should have given me a clue that there was a problem with the ordering system.

At 3:27 p.m. they were still showing some stock, then no stock 2 minutes later. That means 47 minutes after I received my emailed order confirmation, they were still showing some stock.

If I see them become available again, I'll try again to get a second set to make available to someone here, but like others here have said, the YC ordering system is not dependable. 

All that said, if my ghosts were cancelled to fulfill previously cancelled orders, that was the right thing to do. 

I have 4 shipments expected Friday, 1 on Saturday, and the last one is "in warehouse" but when I look at the item detail, it says "submitted". Not sure what that means. Perhaps after they cancel some items from the order they then have to resubmit it?

Hoping, hoping they arrive in acceptable condition...


----------



## grandma lise

Sister_Grimm thank you for posting pictures. It's encouraging to see that some pieces are good quality!


----------



## pondobaba

I think that these will mesh nicely with the Boney's


----------



## Barbie K

I got my shipping confirmation with both ghosts. I hope that those with cancelled orders are able to get theirs from YC.

I guess I shouldn't be surprised at the pictures posted with cracked/chips and bad paint jobs. I just with YC would get it together.


----------



## grandma lise

Did you order the ghosts on Monday morning or afternoon Barbie K or Saturday?


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> Did you order the ghosts on Monday morning or afternoon Barbie K or Saturday?


A minute after we were able to use the quick shop feature. I can look at my order and report the exact time but it was within minutes.


----------



## Lucy08

Just got off the phone with YC regarding my cancelled order. I had ordered one more piece jaunt to make it worth the shipping, so wanted that cancelled too. She said she couldn't. Not very helpful. Did say no more ghosts and they would NOT be getting them.


----------



## Barbie K

Where do I find the time stamp of my order? I went on the YC order history and it just shows what I ordered but I can't see what time it was placed.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Just got off the phone with YC regarding my cancelled order. I had ordered one more piece jaunt to make it worth the shipping, so wanted that cancelled too. She said she couldn't. Not very helpful. Did say no more ghosts and they would be getting them.


They confirmed, that there would me more ghosts available, at some point?


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> They confirmed, that there would me more ghosts available, at some point?


Apologies, typo. They will NOT be getting any more ghosts.


----------



## SkippyBones95

My order arrived today. No broken pieces... a step up from 14' when I had multiple broken ones (I only bought in store last year).

My Dead on My Feet looks pretty good. No major issues. My bus, oh the bus! One headlight on the front is painted solid black. Does not match the other. There is caked on glue around all 4 of the led lights. One light on front is extremely crocked and I'm not sure its not going to fall out. But all four of the lights worked, I checked. I'm not sure what I am going to do at this point. I don't want to take it to the store, its big and I don't want to just be carrying it around. I am going to take pictures later. May send to Yankee and see if they will send a replacement. 

I was so excited when saw the box on my porch. Now I'm just kind of bummed. I think the magic is gone


----------



## grandma lise

Barbara K, I'm assuming you ordered on Saturday.

As far as I know, with a few exceptions, those who ordered their ghosts on Saturday got them, and some of the people who ordered on Monday received cancellation notices. 

There's no time stamp in the Order History. I wish there were.

I figured out when I ordered by finding my order confirmation email.

Oh, and glad you're getting your ghosts! Yay!

Well, if there are no more ghosts this year, I've got a feeling we'll see them again next year.


----------



## Livetohaunt86

Came home to all these plus 4 more on the way.. Might have gone a bit coupon happy


----------



## Madjoodie

Lucy08 said:


> Apologies, typo. They will NOT be getting any more ghosts.


Interesting. I asked the YC customer service rep I spoke to this morning about the ghosts too. She said that they were not in the loop about whether any items would or would not be restocked before Halloween, so to keep checking the website. Either way, I will be shocked if these aren't back next year.

Speaking of ghosts, here are a few pics of the ones I opened today. So far, I was not wowed with them lit up, especially the small one (do love their look during the day though). These are with battery operated candles in them (small one even had two, but was still very opaque). Would be interested seeing a picture if anyone uses real candles inside, or ideas on how to better light these up.


----------



## Lucy08

Madjoodie said:


> Interesting. I asked the YC customer service rep I spoke to this morning about the ghosts too. She said that they were not in the loop about whether any items would or would not be restocked before Halloween, so to keep checking the website. Either way, I will be shocked if these aren't back next year.
> 
> Speaking of ghosts, here are a few pics of the ones I opened today. So far, I was not wowed with them lit up, especially the small one (do love their look during the day though). These are with battery operated candles in them (small one even had two, but was still very opaque). Would be interested seeing a picture if anyone uses real candles inside, or ideas on how to better light these up


Hmmmmmm, I'm not sure what to think. Like you said, super cute in the day. I figured the tea light would drop in a spot on top. Having the whole back open like that is odd. All the light comes out the back instead of glowing thru the piece.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Livetohaunt86 said:


> View attachment 300586
> 
> 
> Came home to all these plus 4 more on the way.. Might have gone a bit coupon happy


lol...wonder what the neighbors thought.


----------



## Barbie K

I think i like them more unlit. Will have to wait until mine come in. They are supposed to arrive on Saturday.


----------



## Livetohaunt86

wickedwillingwench said:


> lol...wonder what the neighbors thought.


Lol I can just imagine what they are thinking.. I did just get a puppy not to long ago so maybe they'll think Im stocking up on candles to freshen up the air :-D


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> Barbara K, I'm assuming you ordered on Saturday.
> 
> As far as I know, with a few exceptions, those who ordered their ghosts on Saturday got them, and some of the people who ordered on Monday received cancellation notices.
> 
> There's no time stamp in the Order History. I wish there were.
> 
> I figured out how I ordered by finding my order confirmation email.
> 
> Oh, and glad you're getting your ghosts! Yay!
> 
> Well, if there are no more ghosts this year, I've got a feeling we'll see them again next year.


Yes, I ordered the night of the vigil. I think you are probably correct and these will show up next year.


----------



## Livetohaunt86

By the way, 6 of my packages that arrived today were scheduled to arrive tomorrow and one was scheduled for friday so you may receive your package a day or two ahead of schedule because they are using fedex smartpost which delivers through usps. Im actually shocked orders shipped out so fast, well atleast those that didnt include ghosts or sophia for the most part. Also agree that the ghosts look better during the day / unlit.


----------



## Barbie K

Livetohaunt86 said:


> By the way, 6 of my packages that arrived today were scheduled to arrive tomorrow and one was scheduled for friday so you may receice your package a day or two ahead of schedule because they are using fedex smartpost which delivers through usps. Im actually shocked orders shipped out so fast, well atleast those that didnt include ghosts or sophia for the most part. Also agree that the ghosts look better during the day / unlit.


Off I go to check the tracking of my package


----------



## maxthedog

Well I got my first order with the Cat Nap and Dead on My Feet

I love how it looks like the lady is wearing a doctors mask. How this passed quality control is beyond me but I'll be contacting YC


----------



## Lucy08

maxthedog said:


> View attachment 300986
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got my first order with the Cat Nap and Dead on My Feet
> 
> I love how it looks like the lady is wearing a doctors mask. How this passed quality control is beyond me but I'll be contacting YC


Good grief! That's the second one with no face!!! Their quality control is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## maxthedog

Lucy08 said:


> Good grief! That's the second one with no face!!! Their quality control is beyond ridiculous.




It's terrible! I don't get on the forum usually during work hours so I have a lot of catching up to do. Didn't know someone else got one with no face, did they get a resolution? I contacted chat and they told me to bring to a store so they could call and place new order.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> Good grief! That's the second one with no face!!! Their quality control is beyond ridiculous.


That's what I thought! What are the odds of this happening, with two people, on the same day, in the same forum???


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> It's terrible! I don't get on the forum usually during work hours so I have a lot of catching up to do. Didn't know someone else got one with no face, did they get a resolution? I contacted chat and they told me to bring to a store so they could call and place new order.


It was MJ. She has had the worst luck of anyone, so far.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> Interesting. I asked the YC customer service rep I spoke to this morning about the ghosts too. She said that they were not in the loop about whether any items would or would not be restocked before Halloween, so to keep checking the website. Either way, I will be shocked if these aren't back next year.
> 
> Speaking of ghosts, here are a few pics of the ones I opened today. So far, I was not wowed with them lit up, especially the small one (do love their look during the day though). These are with battery operated candles in them (small one even had two, but was still very opaque). Would be interested seeing a picture if anyone uses real candles inside, or ideas on how to better light these up.
> 
> View attachment 300730
> View attachment 300738
> View attachment 300746


Thanks so much for posting pictures of the ghosts, MJ. They are pretty cute, but not for eBay prices. When and if Yankee Candle brings them back, I might get both of them. I like the short, fat one better, though.


----------



## maxthedog

Madjoodie said:


> Just sending replacements. I offered to send them all back, but YC didn't want me to.
> 
> Sorry to hear/see that you have some poor pieces too. The couch back on your Scary Poppins is terrible. Should not be charging $60 for these. I had a black eye piece on Boney and Clyde the other year, but that seemed kind of fitting. Not so much for Dead on My Feet.
> 
> Glad your Party Crashers made it safely. I've had all my styrofoam get here, but it's almost like the BB boxes were too small this year or something. A few of mine were bulging, barely held closed by tape. Not sure how I'm going to get things back in the stryofoam and boxes for storage.




Did you email them the pics and they sent replacements?

I had same issue with no face on Dead on My Feet.

I did the chat but she said to bring to a local store for them to place order. If only it was that easy during the workweek. They said I can also send back, but again..the time to package back up and go to a fedex. I fear it will be sold out again by that time.


----------



## Hell Harpy

My poor female punch rocker has been silenced!


----------



## Barbie K

It seems like all of the female boney's don't have a say this halloween


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Barbie K said:


> It seems like all of the female boney's don't have a say this halloween


do you think the husband boneys PAID YC to 'forget' the mouths on the chicks??


----------



## Barbie K

Nobody has mentioned the Batty Bats collection. I'm guessing those will make the clearance section


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am afraid to open mine tomorrow. I have the Punch Rocker and the Dead on my feet. Will they have faces????


----------



## gloomycatt

Barbie K said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Batty Bats collection. I'm guessing those will make the clearance section


I ordered the jar necklace and the batty bat boots but that package hasn't arrived yet. I got the shipping confirmation though


----------



## pirategirl185

Barbie K said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Batty Bats collection. I'm guessing those will make the clearance section


I ordered the bat jar necklace, and in store picked up the bat jar topper. I'm debating the pumpkin tart warmer and the bat wine glasses, but I do think they'll make it to clearance this year. Will hold on to my rewards until then I think


----------



## Madjoodie

maxthedog said:


> Did you email them the pics and they sent replacements?
> 
> I had same issue with no face on Dead on My Feet.
> 
> I did the chat but she said to bring to a local store for them to place order. If only it was that easy during the workweek. They said I can also send back, but again..the time to package back up and go to a fedex. I fear it will be sold out again by that time.


And here I thought I could make crazy money on Evilbay selling my unique, one of a kind, faceless Boney. Between ours and Hell Harpy's Punch Rockers, I wonder how many more of these will surface in the coming days.  Does YC even have QC folks for the Boneys? They should be embarrassed. 

On to your question. I simply called YC customer service, explained the issues, and was offered replacement pieces. I had to ask them what to do with the old ones, even volunteered to send them back. That offer was declined. 

But your chat rep suggesting you take these back to the store so they can reorder? That's nonsense. If YC is going to offer online exclusives, you should not have to waste your time or gas money. Offer these all in store then, so we can just pick the piece we like, avoid these defective pieces and all the shipping costs, and be done with it.

Or box this up and return the faceless piece to YC, so that you can then hopefully get a replacement before this popular online exclusive sells out again? Ridiculous. Is YC going to reserve one of these for you in the meantime, so you don't miss out on this because they couldn't manage to weed out clearly defective pieces? Or is YC going to unload this then once returned on another unsuspecting customer who won't take the time/effort to complain? IMO, if YC wants confirmation of the defect (which I am totally fine with), sending a photo should do the trick. Our time is worth something too here, and YC should respect that (especially when little to no effort appears to be spent on Boney QC).

Okay, rant over. I really do love the Boneys, and can't wait to see some great pics here soon. Good luck Max getting your new piece, and please keep us updated.


----------



## Hallow Girl

maxthedog said:


> Did you email them the pics and they sent replacements?
> 
> I had same issue with no face on Dead on My Feet.
> 
> I did the chat but she said to bring to a local store for them to place order. If only it was that easy during the workweek. They said I can also send back, but again..the time to package back up and go to a fedex. I fear it will be sold out again by that time.


Is your item damaged? If so why would you have to go out of your way to ship it back and pay to ship it back?? I would definitely not do that. I would ask to speak to a manager and if they didn't send a replacement or give you a refund, i would dispute the charge.


----------



## Madjoodie

Barbie K said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Batty Bats collection. I'm guessing those will make the clearance section


With the way that jar necklace sold out initially, I wouldn't chance that one if you like it. I personally loved those bat wine glass holders, and am just waiting for a coupon. My store only had a few, and online stock numbers make me worry some about waiting until clearance time. I haven't been following the other Batty Bats pieces, but lack of attention here does make me wonder what sales have been like.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Madjoodie said:


> And here I thought I could make crazy money on Evilbay selling my unique, one of a kind, faceless Boney. Between ours and Hell Harpy's Punch Rockers, I wonder how many more of these will surface in the coming days.  Does YC even have QC folks for the Boneys? They should be embarrassed.
> 
> On to your question. I simply called YC customer service, explained the issues, and was offered replacement pieces. I had to ask them what to do with the old ones, even volunteered to send them back. That offer was declined.
> 
> But your chat rep suggesting you take these back to the store so they can reorder? That's nonsense. If YC is going to offer online exclusives, you should not have to waste your time or gas money. Offer these all in store then, so we can just pick the piece we like, avoid these defective pieces and all the shipping costs, and be done with it.
> 
> Or box this up and return the faceless piece to YC, so that you can then hopefully get a replacement before this popular online exclusive sells out again? Ridiculous. Is YC trying to bankrupt itself by paying good money after bad to ship back a defective piece, so they can eat the shipping costs to then send you another piece? Or is YC going to unload this then on another unsuspecting customer who won't take the time/effort to complain? IMO, if YC wants confirmation of the defect (which I am totally fine with), sending a photo should do the trick. Our time is worth something too here, and YC should respect that (especially when little to no effort appears to be spent on Boney QC).
> 
> Okay, rant over. I really do love the Boneys, and can't wait to see some great pics here soon. Good luck Max getting your new piece, and please keep us updated.


Yess!!! I would not spend one cent to ship back a damaged item, nor take time out of my day to go to a Yankee store. If the item was perfect and I just changed my mind, then i would.


----------



## Nstope

Has anyone ordered the Raven mosaic pieces? I have been debating about ordering he hurricane and a set of the votive holders.


----------



## Barbie K

Nstope said:


> Has anyone ordered the Raven mosaic pieces? I have been debating about ordering he hurricane and a set of the votive holders.


I am debating the large hurricane one as well. Someone posted a youtube video earlier on about a walk through someone did of one of the stores and it looked really cool in the video. I just wish I had a coupon for it. Not sure I want to pay $35 for it. I also wish they sold it at the store so I could just see it and decide.

I am so undecided this year


----------



## Barbie K

Here's the link to the video, you can FF to 0:53 and you get a quick look of the raven hurricane piece


----------



## grandma lise

Nstope said:


> Has anyone ordered the Raven mosaic pieces? I have been debating about ordering he hurricane and a set of the votive holders.


I ordered the Raven hurricane and three of the votives. I already have the Raven tea light and votive holders from last year. 

Hoping to have the Raven hurricane by Saturday. You know I'll be posting pictures of that one lit. And the ghost too. I have an image in my head of somehow displaying the Raven hurricane with my black trees. I might even get out my big black tree that I bought from Yankee Candle in 2010. It's the display tree the stores used to display the Boney Bunch ornaments.

I absolutely love the light and shadow effects of the Foggy Nights lantern. When Spookywolf posted a picture of it lit last year, I knew I had to have it but it was either sold out or I was too broke to get it. But I ordered it this year. So happy. Looking forward to lighting that one up this weekend too!


----------



## grandma lise

Barbie K said:


> Nobody has mentioned the Batty Bats collection. I'm guessing those will make the clearance section


I ordered the batty bat jar candle necklace, and plan to order the illuma-lid too. The batty bat wine glass and pumpkin wax melts warmer are nice too but a girl has to draw the line somewhere...

I'm glad I watched the Pauloween video again. At 1:48 you can see the green spider web screen jar holder and the purple spooky tree screen votive holder. The latter is really small. It's 4 inches, compared to the spiderweb on which is 5.75 inches. For some reason, I assumed the were both the same size.


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> Hmmmmmm, I'm not sure what to think. Like you said, super cute in the day. I figured the tea light would drop in a spot on top. Having the whole back open like that is odd. All the light comes out the back instead of glowing thru the piece.


Lucy08, do you design work for a living? I think you're right. I'd like to see the ghosts redesigned next year with your suggestions.


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08, do you design work for a living? I think you're right. I'd like to see the ghosts redesigned next year with your suggestions.


No, but thank you!  I just know what I like!!!! This shopping season has been a HUGE let down for me. More YC drama, big surprise I know, and lack luster shipments at my local HomeGoods, and bath and body works is meh for me this year.


----------



## pondobaba

I am happy that my dead on my feet came in good shape


----------



## RavenLily

Nstope said:


> Has anyone ordered the Raven mosaic pieces? I have been debating about ordering he hurricane and a set of the votive holders.


Good morning to all- So sorry to hear of all the QC issues with this year's Boneys- My excitement at receiving my shipment is slowly turning into nervous dread. I've heard of being two-faced, but no-faced is a new one to me, ha! I did order the Raven hurricane during our vigil but it's not expected to be here until tomorrow. I will definitely post pics when I receive my items. I later ordered 2 Raven votives on 8/30 but haven't received a shipping confirmation for those yet- I hope there's not going to be an issue with getting them- they've been showing 'low stock' for days?!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi guys. Getting a slow start to my clean up efforts, so I'm taking some time off to visit the Forum. I have a box waiting for me at my house with Dead On My Feet in it and the small ghost. After seeing some of these pieces in your posts I'm now dreading to see what mine looks like. Fingers crossed that I get a good one since that's the only Boney I ordered this year. I'll post pics when things settle down on the home front. 

On the subject of the ghosts...Question for Barbie K. We both ordered almost the minute that the Halloween items went live on the site. Did you use Paypal when you checked out? I used a credit card so I'm wondering if that's why my order didn't get processed until 5:00 a.m. EST when I placed it at 1:02 a.m. If using Paypal is the answer to faster order processing then that's what I'll do next time. I made one last call to YC yesterday to inquire about them sending me the large ghost if a second shipment was received later in the season. They transferred me to a supervisor who told me that they would not be getting any more in this year. As Grandma Lise said, I don't understand why they understocked the ghosts when those were the pieces they were featuring so prominently in their sneak peeks and promotions. That's just a stupid move on their part. Having to deal with YC's inventory fiasco is completely unacceptable to me and has definitely taken some of the fun out of it for me this year. It's not like they are a small time Mom and Pop shop. This is a big company and I expect more professional business practices from them.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I was wondering, on the subject of those [email protected] elusive ghosts, if anyone who ordered theirs with a coupon still got them? Is it possible they only cancelled the orders that used a coupon to purchase? i bought mine with a coupon the MOMENT they were up and my order got cancelled. Just wondering..........


----------



## amuck amuck

My Scary Poppins has arrived. She looks pretty good. But don't you wish you had been there for the painting on these pieces to say I think you missed a spot? The baby's diaper does not go all the way across his stomach. Think I can touch it up. Glad I got her because now I have something to go with King Kong baby .
King Kong baby has been my only regret buy. Now to find space for my scene. Think I will add the Bonsey with the food bowl to that scene. If my replacement for Punch Rockers comes ok I will set. Also the manufacturer of the boxes could not get things straight either. Her name is Mary Poppins on it.


----------



## Madjoodie

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I was wondering, on the subject of those [email protected] elusive ghosts, if anyone who ordered theirs with a coupon still got them? Is it possible they only cancelled the orders that used a coupon to purchase? i bought mine with a coupon the MOMENT they were up and my order got cancelled. Just wondering..........


I used the coupon to buy the ghosts (in fact used two coupons, since I split them into different orders). I ordered these pretty quickly after quick shop went live (my order confirmation emails were from 12:12 and 12:21 am Central). And Spookywolf, I used a credit card to pay for both orders. 

What YC did in cancelling these Saturday ghost orders for you guys is so unacceptable. I hope YC is doing something to make this up to you (beyond a simple refund, which they have to do).


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Thanks for replying. I thought it was a stretch - if they can't do a simple thing like keep tabs on inventory and fulfill orders in order, they probably can't distinguish coupon from non-coupon orders.


----------



## Spookywolf

Madjoodie said:


> I used the coupon to buy the ghosts (in fact used two coupon, since I split them into different orders). I ordered these pretty quickly after quick shop went live (my order confirmation emails were from 12:12 and 12:21 am Central). And Spookywolf, I used a credit card to pay for both orders.
> 
> What YC did in cancelling these Saturday ghost orders for you guys is so unacceptable. I hope YC is doing something to make this up to you (beyond a simple refund, which they have to do).


Well there goes that theory. I thought maybe Paypal might have gotten processed faster. I have no clue why my large ghost got canceled then since it was ordered while they still have plenty of inventory. They really need to get their act together. The supervisor I spoke with yesterday refunded me my shipping cost from my order, but I really just wish they'd investigate why this happened and fix the problem. I thought it was basic business model 101 to process and fill customer purchases in the order they were received. This and the poor quality I'm continuing to see with the Boneys is making me lose faith in this company.


----------



## Barbie K

Spookywolf said:


> On the subject of the ghosts...Question for Barbie K. We both ordered almost the minute that the Halloween items went live on the site. Did you use Paypal when you checked out? I used a credit card so I'm wondering if that's why my order didn't get processed until 5:00 a.m. EST when I placed it at 1:02 a.m. If using Paypal is the answer to faster order processing then that's what I'll do next time. I made one last call to YC yesterday to inquire about them sending me the large ghost if a second shipment was received later in the season. They transferred me to a supervisor who told me that they would not be getting any more in this year. As Grandma Lise said, I don't understand why they understocked the ghosts when those were the pieces they were featuring so prominently in their sneak peeks and promotions. That's just a stupid move on their part. Having to deal with YC's inventory fiasco is completely unacceptable to me and has definitely taken some of the fun out of it for me this year. It's not like they are a small time Mom and Pop shop. This is a big company and I expect more professional business practices from them.


I looked at my order confirmation email today and it's showing August 27th, 1:04am. I am on EST. My shipping confirmation email was received on August 29th at 4:49am. I paid with a credit card and I used a coupon. My order should arrive on Saturday. Not sure if this matters, and I doubt that it does, but I did not order any boneys.

Sorry to hear about your flooding. I can only imagine what a nightmare that can be. I hope that not much was ruined and that you and your family are doing well.

Is ordering the ghosts (should they still have some) from one of the flagship stores an option? I ordered a boney from them last year since one of their stores put the merchandise out early and I got it right away.


----------



## Impy

Someone asked about the Batty Bats stuff. I really liked the catalog pictures but after my Sophia binge, my first tiny foray into the Boney world, and all the other goodies I'd thrown in my cart, the most I could justify adding to my order was the votive holder. My box arrived today (good thing I noticed since the box was blocking the door!) and pictures will have to wait for tomorrow but I'm decidedly underwhelmed. I'd intended for this to be my test of the bats and I figured I'd see if a coupon appeared so I could get the larger jar holder. It's... meh? The green doesn't glow the way I'd hoped it would but that could just be my test candle, or something that would work better with a real votive. I'll play around with it tomorrow assuming the storm doesn't do anything funky beyond rain.


----------



## Countess Dracula

So I finally unboxed my stuff and it looks pretty good. No major issues and everyone has their faces. I expect slight variations in pieces but I have also been lucky that through the years I have not encountered any horrible paint jobs. I love most everything I bought but might be having second thoughts about Cat Nap. It is sooo large. I knew it was large but not this big. I tend to not like the larger pieces ( pet cemetery being an exception, a must have ). I did not buy the limo last year for the same reason. Can someone else chime in that bought Cat Nap? What are your thoughts? I really love 'Look what the cat dragged in' and 'dead on my feet'. The cookie jar is much cuter in person ( love it and intend to use it ). 'Fetch candy' is also adorable but should the candy garland be on the front or back?  Mine is on the back and the pix online shows it on the front?

The ghosts are exactly what I expected them to be (  ) ... definitely getting a "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" vibe from them. They are simplistic and will match any decor. I also picked up the spider web goblet. It's nice but it is not the stand out piece that the pumpkin goblets were last year. Naturally the black and white make it much more sedated but I am pleased with it and glad I got it. I suspect lit up it will look quite nice. 

I have the Sophia jar shade from last year ( thanks again Mourning glory ) so I bought the jar tray to go with it. It's okay but nothing special. Does anyone else think they are making some of their jar trays thinner and smaller every year? This one is definitely like that; not very substantial. It seems it could break very easily. I will keep it just because it goes with the shade but I probably would not have bought it had I seen it in the store.


----------



## grim gravely

Called yankee candle today because my order has been stuck on "in warehouse" status all week. Bob explained that my order is fine and shipping out orders has been delayed this week but will be shipping out tomorrow. Fingers crossed there or no other delays.


----------



## Nstope

Thank you everyone for planning to post pictures of the Raven pieces! Once I see them lit up, I shall decide. 

Famous Pumpkin: I ordered my ghosts with a $25 off 50 coupon, which was stuck in my cart and mine are set to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## excentricbats

Here's a picture (hopefully) of the bat wine glass lit up for those who were wondering about it. It was one of my must buy pieces this year. I love bats on anything really.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely said:


> Called yankee candle today because my order has been stuck on "in warehouse" status all week. Bob explained that my order is fine and shipping out orders has been delayed this week but will be shipping out tomorrow. Fingers crossed there or no other delays.


Thanks for making that inquiry and reporting here. 

My Raven Hurricane with the "cancelled" pair of ghosts ordered on Monday still hasn't shipped. If it ships tomorrow, hopefully I'll have it by the middle of next week. Most of my orders are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. 

Because I'm on the west coast, I'm always two steps behind you all on posting and receiving my shipments.

As for the ghosts, I did use a coupon and I didn't use PayPal. 

I would really like to see the Raven Hurricane and Trick or Treat multi tea light holder lit.


----------



## grim gravely

I know some people were told their ghosts were cancelled (very very sorry that happened to you guys) but he said mine order was fine and just waiting to be shipped. I asked if that included the ghosts and he said yes. I don't believe anything until it ships though.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i received my online Scary Poppins and Dead on my Feet. Both are good. I will be returning one of my scary poppins to YC later this week as well as the Bone Appetit piece. I need that $80 to spend later.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Apparently my order has arrived, so crossing fingers. I hope to check it out tonight. I hope YC is paying attention to all the bad word of mouth it's getting both here and elsewhere on social media. Just ridiculous.

Housekeeping: Please use the other, NON-BONEY thread to discuss things Fall/Halloween candle/scent ~not YC. It can also be used for any YC Halloween ~not Boney. Thanks!



dragonfly102102 said:


> Anyone seen a 40% bbw code? Mine is 20%. I want the $80 haunted house


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, at least something is going my way. I got all of my Boneys today and they all seem to be perfect. The paint jobs seem to be really good....The dead on your feet girl has a face, and I just adore the head and tail lights of the BB bus and how they change colors. I've never had a BB vehicle before, so this is just so thrilling for me.


----------



## grandma lise

Boney Bunch Love posted two videos of all the Boney Bunch pieces...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/videos/pcb.1097967390281672/1097957070282704/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/videos/pcb.1097967390281672/1097960503615694/?type=3&theater


----------



## Madjoodie

So one of my friends started buying Boneys a Halloween or two ago. She asked me to look over her pieces for problems (since I've had a little experience with that this year). 

Fetch Candy: Candy corn wire fell off as soon as she touched it. (I really don't understand that whole wire thing. Its shipping position is behind the dog. Mine is too tight to move in front of the dog as shown online, so stays overhead.) Oh, almost forgot that her Bonesy dog didn't have a nose. The faceless epidemic is now affecting the Boney pet population too.

Cookie/Jar Holder: My friend had random, broken ceramic pieces in the bottom of her jar. Her jar is intact, so I'm not sure where these broken pieces came from. But they were sharp and glazed into the bottom. Just a heads up to anyone who, like me, got a boxed up cookie jar in store and hasn't looked at it yet.


----------



## amuck amuck

Countess Dracula said:


> So I finally unboxed my stuff and it looks pretty good. No major issues and everyone has their faces. I expect slight variations in pieces but I have also been lucky that through the years I have not encountered any horrible paint jobs. I love most everything I bought but might be having second thoughts about Cat Nap. It is sooo large. I knew it was large but not this big. I tend to not like the larger pieces ( pet cemetery being an exception, a must have ). I did not buy the limo last year for the same reason. Can someone else chime in that bought Cat Nap? What are your thoughts? I really love 'Look what the cat dragged in' and 'dead on my feet'. The cookie jar is much cuter in person ( love it and intend to use it ). 'Fetch candy' is also adorable but should the candy garland be on the front or back?  Mine is on the back and the pix online shows it on the front?
> 
> The ghosts are exactly what I expected them to be (  ) ... definitely getting a "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" vibe from them. They are simplistic and will match any decor. I also picked up the spider web goblet. It's nice but it is not the stand out piece that the pumpkin goblets were last year. Naturally the black and white make it much more sedated but I am pleased with it and glad I got it. I suspect lit up it will look quite nice.
> 
> I have the Sophia jar shade from last year ( thanks again Mourning glory ) so I bought the jar tray to go with it. It's okay but nothing special. Does anyone else think they are making some of their jar trays thinner and smaller every year? This one is definitely like that; not very substantial. It seems it could break very easily. I will keep it just because it goes with the shade but I probably would not have bought it had I seen it in the store.


I got Cat Nap also and thought it was really big and not the best paint job. Thought about returning it but put it with Cat Lady and Bone Apetit as eccentric ladies and he is their butler.


----------



## grandma lise

amuck amuck that's what I like so much about Bone Appetit and many of the 2008 and 2009 Boneys. Individually they don't say much, but as scene builders, they play an important role in conveying the story. Love it!


----------



## Hell Harpy

I was hoping to find the YC Ghosts in the gift shop at the Ace Hardware in my area but no luck. I did find these YC Sophia items.






2 













3
I did ask if they expected to recieve additional inventory and the response i got was, "Not that I know of."


----------



## Boneybunch15

My catnap turned out pretty good. I can even see the detail on the balls of yarn.


----------



## CallyIn

Got my first shipment today, have another one coming tomorrow. I only ordered four things that were in this box, my Sophia with the Trick or Treat box, both ghosts and the large steam punkin. Everything was fine. I already have the rest of my Halloween decor out, now I just have to find a spot for thus new stuff...small house problems, lol. As soon as it gets dark I'll light up the ghosts to see how well they look. I'm trying to burn up a few summer candles before I start lighting my fall ones. My other box has some tea lights, tarts and the Sophia tart burner one,


----------



## grandma lise

I realize most of you use battery operated tea lights.

For those who burn tea lights in their Halloween displays, JoAnn Fabrics has 24 unscented white tea lights in the poly cups for $9.99, but with a 40% off coupon, it works out to 25 cents a tea light. (When I don't need the clear poly cups, the Yankee Candle bag of tea lights in metal cups work fine.) 

Because the Boney Bunch pieces are black, I sometimes mix in clear glass tea light holders in with the display to add light. I also use tea lights in poly cups with my clear and matte finish glass holders and porcelain holders so there's no line or dark areas.

This was a happy find for me because I'm not tolerating my favorite Yankee Candle jar candles this year.


----------



## CallyIn

Top pic is with tea lights, bottom with the mini vpcandles from babw.


----------



## NightOwl32

Those ghosts are so darn cute, I like the tealight glow better, though.
I'm usually into skeletons/skulls/ravens but find myself hoping the ghosts will return next year!


----------



## Faucheuse

Those ghosts are cute! YC's things keep turning out much bigger than I expect.


----------



## NightOwl32

My utterly boring YC halloween haul (split the b1g1 candle coupon w/another). I've yet to regret not buying any boneys, but that may change when it's time to put out my displays. With a coupon, I'd have gotten Dead on my Feet and bat jar necklace. I just dont think I'd have worked Scary Poppins in with my other pieces. Not even trying w/o a coupon. 
I do really like the Toxic Tonic and Forbidden Apple scents, however. Still a lot of post catching up to do...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i didn't think i would but i really like the Wicked Good Jar.


----------



## NightOwl32

wickedwillingwench said:


> i didn't think i would but i really like the Wicked Good Jar.


I like it too. The jar seals tightly and the lettering/coloring is good. I'm planning to use it for pup treats!


----------



## amuck amuck

Majoodie. have you heard about your replacement shipment? I tried putting in the replacement order number I was e-mailed and it says it is not valid. Looks like I will be back on the phone to customer service.


----------



## jb1sb2

I bought a "Midnight Pumpkin" candle tonight, smells amazing!


----------



## grim gravely

The outlet told me that they are expecting their halloween shipment next week. Anyone who lives near a outlet and wants to get some halloween from past years can start stalking their outlet store next week.


----------



## Nstope

I was beginning to wonder what we'll be seeing at the outlets!


----------



## Livetohaunt86

Just wanted to share an Idea I had to hang the tealight holder for those of you that have the after party mansion and may have limited shelf space or simply want to add sone demension to their wall. I plan on using battery operated tealights on the suggestion from boney bunch love on fb. Does anyone know where I could get battery operated tealights on a timer, if that even exists?


----------



## grim gravely

Livetohaunt86 said:


> Just wanted to share an Idea I had to hang the tealight holder for those of you that have the after party mansion and may have limited shelf space or simply want to add sone demension to their wall. I plan on using battery operated tealights on the suggestion from boney bunch love on fb. Does anyone know where I could get battery operated tealights on a timer, if that even exists?


Great setup  I have seen battery operated tealight at halloween express...owned by party city. Here's the link to the tea lIghs I bought that have a orange glow. They are perfect for Halloween and do flicker.
http://www.partycity.com/product/4c...om=Search&navSet=Tea lights&bypass_redirect=1


----------



## Livetohaunt86

Cool thanks Geim!


----------



## grandma lise

The thrift stores have finally begun to put Halloween out here. Tonight I found the 2013 Yankee Candle Spider Web multi tea light holder - (it's huge!) - and the jar holder, retail on the two were $39.98. The 5 glass tea light holders were missing but I have quite a stash of that style in clear, mercury, and colored. Yay! 

Livetohaunt86, interesting idea for the After Party Haunted House!


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> The thrift stores have finally begun to put Halloween out here. Tonight I found the 2013 Yankee Candle Spider Web multi tea light holder - (it's huge!) - and the jar holder, retail on the two were $39.98. The 5 glass tea light holders were missing but I have quite a stash of that style in clear, mercury, and colored. Yay!
> 
> Livetohaunt86, interesting idea for the After Party Haunted House!


I checked three goodwill stores and it was basically the same old stuff that was picked over every year. I did find two yankee items, the black cat jar holder and the scarecrow (the upside down one) tart warmer. I passed on both items but will be checking every week to see if they bring out anything new. Hopefully they have other Halloween items in back waiting to be put out because this is the first year the halloween section looked so bare at each store.


----------



## ASFx

Livetohaunt86 said:


> Just wanted to share an Idea I had to hang the tealight holder for those of you that have the after party mansion and may have limited shelf space or simply want to add sone demension to their wall. I plan on using battery operated tealights on the suggestion from boney bunch love on fb. Does anyone know where I could get battery operated tealights on a timer, if that even exists?


There are huge variation in quality for the battery powered candles. Some are pretty bad, but some look realistic and last a long time. I've been through a lot of brands, and these are the best ones i've found. They last for weeks or even months before a battery replacement is needed. http://amzn.to/2cuYNR2


----------



## ASFx

I got my shipment in today. Here's my Steam Pumpkin pieces. They're my favorite. Im really happy with them. All nice quality with no defects


----------



## pirategirl185

Hell Harpy said:


> I was hoping to find the YC Ghosts in the gift shop at the Ace Hardware in my area but no luck. I did find these YC Sophia items.[iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=302090&d=1472771049"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]2
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=302098&d=1472771083"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=302106&d=1472771118"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]3
> I did ask if they expected to recieve additional inventory and the response i got was, "Not that I know of."



Ace hardware sells YC Halloween pieces? There's one right up the road from me, may have to stop in for the Sophia multi votive holder piece


----------



## grim gravely

My steam punk jar holder arrived today. Everything looks good but the gray outline on the right eye was painted sloppy and runs into the gold paint. It's not a huge mess up but it's in a spot that is noticeable and cheapens the overall look. Not sure if I'm going to exchange or just keep it.


----------



## grandma lise

I do so like the Steam Punkin' Collection. You can always buy another one, then return one. Nice pictures. 

grim gravely, if you leave the thrift store with nothing in hand more times than not, you're doing it right in my opinion. Like you, I find and leave behind good quality pieces. And as I recall some of those black cat jar holders were too small for the jars. I was lucky that I was able to buy mine in store that year. 

If I don't really love what I bring home I usually return it. My favorite days to go are Thursdays and Fridays, more often when the stores are overwhelmed with seasonal donations. Not sure how that works, but I suspect as people are getting their decorations out, and buying new decorations, they do a purge every few years. Works for me.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, goody, goody. I found an Ebay listing with a good picture of the Trick or Treat multi tea light holder lit. The orange looks like it has a bit of a sparkle...


----------



## grandma lise

ASFx what do you think about the Batty Bats Illuma-lid? I'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> Oh, goody, goody. I found an Ebay listing with a good picture of the Trick or Treat multi tea light holder. The orange looks like it has a bit of a sparkle...
> 
> View attachment 302682


I passed on this a few times but the more I see it, the more I like it. If there is a coupon soon and it's still available, I might get it.


----------



## grandma lise

Me too grim gravely. 

Tomorrow, four of my shipments are scheduled to arrive. I talked with the owner of our secure shipping and receiving location and he said Fed Ex delivers once a day to them at 10:30 a.m. so going to head over there around 11 or so. Hoping I don't have to return anything...


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> Me too grim gravely.
> 
> Tomorrow, four of my shipments are scheduled to arrive. I talked with the owner of our secure shipping and receiving location and he said Fed Ex delivers once a day to them at 10:30 a.m. so going to head over there around 11 or so. Hoping I don't have to return anything...


I'm very nervous about my big order that should be here next week. Hopefully the paint job on the boney bunches are acceptable. It looks like this is the first year that yankee is holding out on giving us a money off coupon for Halloween and boney bunch. I'm sure they aren't going to give us anything until at least next week. Bath and body works was smart to release that mystery coupon today. There are a few more halloween items I want from Yankee but without a coupon they can sit on the shelves.


----------



## ASFx

grandma lise said:


> ASFx what do you think about the Batty Bats Illuma-lid? I'm thinking about getting it.


It's nice. Well made, and it creates nice new look when the candles is sitting on my shelf. Nice bat shadows on the walls if it's close enough to a wall. It does get a little hot though, so make sure not to touch it right away after you blow our your candle.


----------



## Madjoodie

amuck amuck said:


> Majoodie. have you heard about your replacement shipment? I tried putting in the replacement order number I was e-mailed and it says it is not valid. Looks like I will be back on the phone to customer service.


I only got those initial order replacement emails too (well for all but one of the orders, which I guess I'll just take to the store and swap out at some point). I just checked my order history on the website, and those replacement orders aren't listed there yet. Nor have I received any shipping confirmation emails. I'll likely give YC a call over the weekend to see what the deal is. Thanks for the heads up amuck x2.

So did anyone else get all excited for a minute the other morning to see a YC email talking about up to 50% off in a wicked weekend sale? And then saw it didn't have anything to do with accessories.  Guess I'll need to be patient a bit longer for round 2 of YC shopping (if my funds hold out that long). My store was well stocked with Boneys when I stopped in there last night (turns out the cookie jar I got all boxed up in store also had a chip on it, and the raven gate votive holder I just received in the last of my online orders came broken too....this really is not my year).


----------



## Boneybunch15

Countess Dracula said:


> So I love most everything I bought but might be having second thoughts about Cat Nap. It is sooo large. I knew it was large but not this big. I tend to not like the larger pieces ( pet cemetery being an exception, a must have ). I did not buy the limo last year for the same reason. Can someone else chime in that bought Cat Nap? What are your thoughts?


The piece is quite large and heavy, I was kind of surprised. I do love it though, I wouldn't think of sending it back. I do think that it is my heaviest piece so far.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

My YC order arrived yesterday, although I am just now getting around to opening it. I decided to open my two Scary Poppins Boneys first, to get the excitement/nervousness, out of the way. By the way, the sticker on the box, says Mary Poppins. So, we know for sure, who this piece was modeled after, LOL. The first one, I thought would be a keeper, until I saw the black paint, smudged UNDERNEATH THE GLAZE, ON THE BABY'S FACE. That alone, was a deal breaker for me. Each piece may by unique, but for what this piece costs, that is totally unacceptable. 

On the second one, the faces could use improvement, and there is a spot, on one of the back legs, that is unglazed, from where I believe a bubble burst, while it was being fired. But, considering what might happen, if I roll the dice with another, I will probably be keeping this one. It's times like these, I think, I should just make the 4 hour drive to Williamsburg. Then, I could pick out the one I like in store, and be done with it. *sigh* 

On another note, both of the umbrellas on this piece were bent upward (the top part, not the handle)? Thankfully, I was able to gently push it back down. If anyone else's here arrives like that, please just be careful, if you try to fix it. 

I am going to try to get the box of accessories open now. Somehow, I feel, that they will all be more representative of the stock photos, than the Boneys usually are. 

On a brighter note, at least all of mine had mouths, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

And, of course, I try to see if chat is available. Surprise! Not. All of their "Chat staffers," are "tied up right now!" Gee, I wonder why, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Okay, so I opened my accessories. I am so glad, that I ordered two of everything. The only piece I ordered, that DIDN'T have something wrong, with both of them, was the Trick or Treat votive holder. It is AWESOME, if you like those kinds of votives. Also, if you are into ravens, the large hurricane is very nice. Just make sure, to look inside, and make sure, it is finished properly. One of mine was not, and had black paint inside the rim. I'm not sure how that happened? Needless to say, it will be returned to the store, where, no doubt, they will stick it right on the shelf to resell, LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I just got to looking at YC online, and a lot of their accessories, are either showing Low Stock or Sold Out. Wow, that is amazing, with it being only one week, since the premier. But, only one Boney is sold out now, I think? I will be trying at some point to get Dead on My Feet, and maybe Cat Nap? Otherwise, I am holding out for clearance. I wish I had ordered the ghosts, to see if I liked them or not in person. Hopefully, YC will bring them back, next year.


----------



## grandma lise

Pumpkin Muffin, I'm still waiting for my Raven Hurricane to ship. Encouraged to hear you've received yours. I really like the Trick or Treat multi tea light holder. Is that the one you got, or something else? I think that one's really nice, especially for younger children. This is one your child will treasure. 

I posted pictures of this week's thrift store finds including the two 2013 Yankee Candle Spider Web pieces I found last night... http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...urb-alert-finds-treasures-29.html#post1903914 

Heading out now to pick up my Yankee Candle order...


----------



## RavenLily

My YC shipment arrived this morning and all in all, considering how bad some of the paint jobs I've seen have been, I'm pretty relieved. There are a few little defects, like a dark bubble/speck on Cat Nap's bonnet and the skeleton head atop Scary Poppins' umbrella is cocked to the side- I'm not sure, but I don't think it's supposed to be like that. I'm afraid to try and straighten it out though, as it might snap off altogether. As for the Raven Hurricane, it is HUGE! I put it next to a large jar candle, so hopefully that will give you a little better perspective


----------



## Boneybunch15

The punch rocker girl of mine had some black streaks on the back of her hair, but I have a couple of other pieces where the girl's hair is that way too, so I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## Livetohaunt86

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> My YC order arrived yesterday, although I am just now getting around to opening it. I decided to open my two Scary Poppins Boneys first, to get the excitement/nervousness, out of the way. By the way, the sticker on the box, says Mary Poppins. So, we know for sure, who this piece was modeled after, LOL. The first one, I thought would be a keeper, until I saw the black paint, smudged UNDERNEATH THE GLAZE, ON THE BABY'S FACE. That alone, was a deal breaker for me. Each piece may by unique, but for what this piece costs, that is totally unacceptable.
> 
> On the second one, the faces could use improvement, and there is a spot, on one of the back legs, that is unglazed, from where I believe a bubble burst, while it was being fired. But, considering what might happen, if I roll the dice with another, I will probably be keeping this one. It's times like these, I think, I should just make the 4 hour drive to Williamsburg. Then, I could pick out the one I like in store, and be done with it. *sigh*
> 
> On another note, both of the umbrellas on this piece were bent upward (the top part, not the handle)? Thankfully, I was able to gently push it back down. If anyone else's here arrives like that, please just be careful, if you try to fix it.
> 
> I am going to try to get the box of accessories open now. Somehow, I feel, that they will all be more representative of the stock photos, than the Boneys usually are.
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, at least all of mine had mouths, LOL.



Mine came with the umbrella bent upwards too but I'm scared to pull it down incase it breaks...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Pumpkin Muffin, I'm still waiting for my Raven Hurricane to ship. Encouraged to hear you've receive years. I really like the Trick or Treat multi tea light holder. Is that the one you got, or something else? I think that one's really nice, especially for younger children. This is one your child will treasure.
> 
> I posted pictures of this week's thrift store finds including the two 2013 Yankee Candle Spider Web pieces I found last night... http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...urb-alert-finds-treasures-29.html#post1903914
> 
> Heading out now to pick up my Yankee Candle order...


I haven't purchased the multi holder yet, but I saw it in store, and have been considering it. It is quite substantial, well made and a good buy.  The one I am talking about, is the flickering Trick or Treat votive holder. It is really nice to me, but then again, I LOVE the YC flickering items.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> My YC shipment arrived this morning and all in all, considering how bad some of the paint jobs I've seen have been, I'm pretty relieved. There are a few little defects, like a dark bubble/speck on Cat Nap's bonnet and the skeleton head atop Scary Poppins' umbrella is cocked to the side- I'm not sure, but I don't think it's supposed to be like that. I'm afraid to try and straighten it out though, as it might snap off altogether. As for the Raven Hurricane, it is HUGE! I put it next to a large jar candle, so hopefully that will give you a little better perspective
> View attachment 303762
> View attachment 303770
> View attachment 303818
> View attachment 303826
> View attachment 303834
> View attachment 303842
> View attachment 303850
> View attachment 303858
> View attachment 303882


It looks like you made out pretty well, overall!  My umbrella came the same way. I did not touch the skeleton, but managed to straighten the top of the umbrella, some.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Livetohaunt86 said:


> Mine came with the umbrella bent upwards too but I'm scared to pull it down incase it breaks...


If you GENTLY push down on it, it will slowly bend. Just a couple of seconds at a time. Just take it slow, and it will be okay.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

YC is sending me a replacement, for Scary Poppins. We will see, if the third time is the charm.  Also, the chat rep told me, that the ghosts, will not be returning this year. Also, she could not confirm, if they will be back next year. Hopefully, due to demand, they will be, like some of the accessories were, this year.


----------



## amuck amuck

Like others on the forum I received my Scary Popins which I am keeping even though the umbrella is pushed back, the skeleton head is crooked, and the babys diaper does not go across the complete belly. But they have decent faces. It is getting pretty bad what we are saying is acceptable and what paint blotches we can live with. I just asked my husband how can 3.99 ceramics from Cracker Barrel look great and these expensive pieces not. And not that I miss it, cause I don't but they don't even have to deal with the flocking anymore. Can you imagine what we would be dealing with if they were still putting that on.


----------



## grandma lise

Heading out to dinner shortly. Bed covered with boxes, and styrofoam bits and pieces. Not sure where I'm sleeping tonight!

Here's my four orders without Foggy Nights and Ghosts. Will post pictures of those lit late tonight...


Not completely sure, but one of my two small ghosts has what appears to be a crack, but I don't see the crack on the inside.














Here's a close-up of the detail on the jar necklace. I forgot that there's a second set of bats on the other side.








Scary Poppins has a few issues but Bone Appetit looks really good. The small ravens are distorted somewhat by the crackled glass. So happy I got a really nice Dead On My Feet. 














The raven votives are interesting. You have two sides to chose from. The raven on the upper branch has it's beak opened. The one on the lower branch has it's beak closed. I think these will look good alone or as a grouping with the hurricane.














For the past four years, I've collected these Stratford Home pillows from Ross. So pleased there was a raven this year!








Will post more pictures tonight with tea lights lit!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I love your pics grandma Lise. I just seen an email to YC about missing paint on scary poppins near the baby bottle. Your is identical. What's it meant to be? Milk?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Heading out to dinner shortly. Bed covered with boxes, and styrofoam bits and pieces. Not sure where I'm sleeping tonight!
> 
> Here's my four orders without Foggy Nights and Ghosts. Will post pictures of those lit late tonight...
> 
> 
> Not completely sure, but one of my two small ghosts has what appears to be a crack, but I don't see the crack on the inside.
> View attachment 303946
> View attachment 303954
> 
> 
> Here's a close-up of the detail on the jar necklace. I forgot that there's a second set of bats on the other side.
> View attachment 303962
> 
> 
> Scary Poppins has a few issues but Bone Appetit looks really good. The small ravens are distorted somewhat by the crackled glass. So happy I got a really nice Dead On My Feet.
> View attachment 303970
> View attachment 303978
> 
> 
> The raven votives are interesting. You have two sides to chose from. The raven on the upper branch has it's beak opened. The one on the lower branch has it's beak closed. I think these will look good alone or as a grouping with the hurricane.
> View attachment 303986
> View attachment 303994
> 
> 
> For the past four years, I've collected these Stratford Home pillows from Ross. So pleased there was a raven this year!
> View attachment 304002
> 
> 
> Will post more pictures tonight with tea lights lit!


Where, oh where, did you get those pillows??? I can't tell, if that is a crack in your ghost or not. Maybe just a paint flaw? I am definitely going to be getting Cat Nap at some point, after seeing the pictures here. Hopefully I will get a good one! Love your Punch Rockers and Skull Cracker, too!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just getting back in the game. We've had too much travel and the two dogs got kennel cough in the local kennel. First time we put the two dogs in. Vet said its rife in the community right now. Poor puppy has a rotten cough like somethings stuck in her throat. The hydrocodone cough mix is helping heaps. The big puppy is fairing better. School started back here this week, just in time for the three day weekend  I have the pieces I bought in Denver and the one piece I placed directly online the night of the real ease - Scari Poppins. It came to our post office for pick up. Other pieces not here yet, but they are coming to my house. Can't wait. Loving everyone's photos.


Spookywolf- tried to read back & catch up. So sorry to hear about your flood. I hope things are getting better for you. 

Aspens are turning here. Loving the fall weather. Cool nights, mild days.

Pumpkin Muffin, I bought the exact same "If the brooms fits pillow" at Ross last year.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Thanks max the dog 












Spot the difference. Now we need a Boney Agent Smith.

Sorry, can't help myself tonight. In a very silly mood.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Hey, about the YC outlet....do they stock past years BB, like 2008 and 2009?


----------



## Lucy08

Got my two cat naps today, I'm not impressed. The paint isn't great. The cats look like they have survived a fire. Spent to much money for that kind of quality. Called and the rep said she could replace or refund, I am opting for refund. I think I am officially done with Boney Bunch.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I love your pics grandma Lise. I just seen an email to YC about missing paint on scary poppins near the baby bottle. Your is identical. What's it meant to be? Milk?
> View attachment 304010


i have 2 scary poppins that are the same...i believe it's supposed to be the cork from the bottle on the floor.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Thanks, WickedWillingWench. I had already sent off a photo and complaint to YC and received a very prompt reply. They are sorry and have already shipped another. Cringing here. Perhaps I jumped the gun. Still, it doesn't look like something recognizable. As you say, maybe a cork.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You guys are cracking me up, tonight! The Matrix and "house fire," Boney cats, LOL! I guess you have to laugh, to keep from crying! 

Also, I wondered what that was, on the floor of Scary Poppins! Mine is half covered in paint too, but I can see, where it would be the cork, for the bottle!


----------



## Dana Dark

I have gotten a few things in from YC. I love my pet cemetery - came in with no problems. My Scary came out with some issues such as the couch not fully painted (behind the basket and baby area) tiny chips and the sticky black matte paint on her dress. My dead on our feet has a few things that are bugging me such as they just blobbed her back bow and her shoes are poorly painted. - I haven't been on here yesterday or today till now - must go catch up!


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You guys are cracking me up, tonight! The Matrix and "house fire," Boney cats, LOL! I guess you have to laugh, to keep from crying!
> 
> Also, I wondered what that was, on the floor of Scary Poppins! Mine is half covered in paint too, but I can see, where it would be the cork, for the bottle!


I'll take pics of my house fire kitties tomorrow. Way too disheartened to open them back up tonight. Ugh.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. Sorry to hear about all the problems with Scary Poppins. I guess I shouldn't be surprised knowing YC's track record with poor quality, but for $60 that piece should be flawless. After another round of cleaning (I don't think I've ever gone through so many garbage bags and bleach in my life!) my treat was to open my box from YC. I'm relieved to say that Dead On My Feet had good paint. It's so adorable and definitely my favorite Boney Bunch this year. My small ghost is also cute and in good shape. Is it just me or does anyone else hate the feel of unglazed porcelain? It feels like holding sandpaper in your hand. I'll definitely be leery of burning real tealights in that one. With that unglazed finish the smoke and soot will stick to it like glue and be very hard to clean. But overall I'm happy with what I got.


----------



## Hallow Girl

from fb










hahaha


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry to hear about all the problems with Scary Poppins. I guess I shouldn't be surprised knowing YC's track record with poor quality, but for $60 that piece should be flawless. After another round of cleaning (I don't think I've ever gone through so many garbage bags and bleach in my life!) my treat was to open my box from YC. I'm relieved to say that Dead On My Feet had good paint. It's so adorable and definitely my favorite Boney Bunch this year. My small ghost is also cute and in good shape. Is it just me or does anyone else hate the feel of unglazed porcelain? It feels like holding sandpaper in your hand. I'll definitely be leery of burning real tealights in that one. With that unglazed finish the smoke and soot will stick to it like glue and be very hard to clean. But overall I'm happy with what I got.
> 
> View attachment 304226


That's great news! After what you are going through, you needed a smile.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

WickedChick said:


> from fb
> 
> View attachment 304234


ROFL! OMG! Now, that rare error, should fetch a mint on eBay, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

WickedChick said:


> from fb
> 
> View attachment 304234
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha


LOLOL! That made my night!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

WickedChick said:


> from fb
> 
> View attachment 304234
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha


just face palm.


----------



## Nstope

I got my packages today and the first thing I thought of was WOW the pieces are HUGE this year. Even the packaging was crazy! Most of it arrived perfect. Skull Cracker, Party Crashers, Look what the Cat Dragged in, Punch Rockers, Dead on my Feet all arrived with pretty good pain jobs. 

I love the Ghosts, they are nuch bigger than I thought! 

However, my Cat Nap is a hot mess. Just paint everywhere. There are three black marks under the word "Cat". Overall the piece looks very dirty. 

The Scary Poppins, is too a mess. It basically says Bottles to Pones on it. The paint isn't finished behind the bag and it feels rough in some spots. 

The Boo's Bus paint isn't bad, but the back set of lights is really dim. At first they didn't work but finally came on, and are really different from the front set. 

I need advice, should I ask for replacements for the Cat Nap? 
Should I exchange Boo's Bus in my store, or am I just being picky? 
And I don't know what to do a bit Scary Mary, I might need to exchange her out in person too.


----------



## Nstope

I only had a quick time to take everything out look at them real fast and then box them back up for now. I'm thinking I should carefully inspect every piece now.


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> I got my packages today and the first thing I thought of was WOW the pieces are HUGE this year. Even the packaging was crazy! Most of it arrived perfect. Skull Cracker, Party Crashers, Look what the Cat Dragged in, Punch Rockers, Dead on my Feet all arrived with pretty good pain jobs.
> 
> I love the Ghosts, they are nuch bigger than I thought!
> 
> However, my Cat Nap is a hot mess. Just paint everywhere. There are three black marks under the word "Cat". Overall the piece looks very dirty.
> 
> The Scary Poppins, is too a mess. It basically says Bottles to Pones on it. The paint isn't finished behind the bag and it feels rough in some spots.
> 
> The Boo's Bus paint isn't bad, but the back set of lights is really dim. At first they didn't work but finally came on, and are really different from the front set.
> 
> I need advice, should I ask for replacements for the Cat Nap?
> Should I exchange Boo's Bus in my store, or am I just being picky?
> And I don't know what to do a bit Scary Mary, I might need to exchange her out in person too.


Honestly, you should ask for replacements on all three pieces. Send them pictures and let them know they aren't up to the standard you come to expect. I usually have better luck writing them over calling them. What you do with the sloppy pieces after your new pieces come in is up to you.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Nstope said:


> I got my packages today and the first thing I thought of was WOW the pieces are HUGE this year. Even the packaging was crazy! Most of it arrived perfect. Skull Cracker, Party Crashers, Look what the Cat Dragged in, Punch Rockers, Dead on my Feet all arrived with pretty good pain jobs.
> 
> I love the Ghosts, they are nuch bigger than I thought!
> 
> However, my Cat Nap is a hot mess. Just paint everywhere. There are three black marks under the word "Cat". Overall the piece looks very dirty.
> 
> The Scary Poppins, is too a mess. It basically says Bottles to Pones on it. The paint isn't finished behind the bag and it feels rough in some spots.
> 
> The Boo's Bus paint isn't bad, but the back set of lights is really dim. At first they didn't work but finally came on, and are really different from the front set.
> 
> I need advice, should I ask for replacements for the Cat Nap?
> Should I exchange Boo's Bus in my store, or am I just being picky?
> And I don't know what to do a bit Scary Mary, I might need to exchange her out in person too.


Replacement for all of them. You should not have to settle for less because of their crappy quality control.


----------



## Nstope

Okay thank you guys! I just don't know what to do with the bad pieces! They're so big I probably wouldn't have the space to store them. What do you all do with them?


----------



## ASFx

Nstope said:


> Okay thank you guys! I just don't know what to do with the bad pieces! They're so big I probably wouldn't have the space to store them. What do you all do with them?


I'd give them to someone else who doesn't mind the defects, or sell cheap on craigslist as a last resort.


----------



## Nstope

Thank you! Storage is really going to be an issue! I love the size of Dead on my Feet, while I love the other pieces, I think they could have been made smaller!


----------



## pirategirl185

Now that I'm unpacking and really examining my boneys, I definitely see the steady decline in quality. 

The center of my Skull Cracker has no paint, and splotches all over his pants.

My lady punch rocker seems to have a growth on her cheek

Forgot paint on the tie of dead on my feet

Cat looks burned and weird splotch on face on cat nap

Not the worst of what we've been seeing but still disappointing for the prices. 

I haven't fully examined scary poppins, I got two worried that one may break like the pet cemetery fiasco when it was first released.


----------



## grandma lise

Got home much later than anticipated so will catch up on everyone's posts in the morning. I'm going to have to try different tea lights with my ghosts. I do like them, but I'd like more glow from them... 









The other challenge is their size so I'm paring them with some of my larger pieces...








That's enough for tonight. I'm off to deal with the ridiculous number of my boxes left on my bed earlier today!


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Got most of my Boneys yesterday. Still have two small orders coming. One is still in the warehouse.  mine all seem in very nice condition. Painting and wording looks nice, all have their faces, no chips, etc. Skull Cracker does have one little tiny spot on his back where the paint didn't cover, but nothing that a magic marker can't fix. Love the Sophia pieces I got. I am happy with everything.  Hope the others look just as nice. 

But....don't you just love all that brown paper they use to fill the boxes....  I tell you, there was tons of that stuff! Still, I guess it is better than them using those styrofoam peanuts for packing, those are worse simce they get everywhere. 

Hope that everyone here returning or exchanging the pieces they weren't happy with can do so okay and get a better version of what they want.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

grandma lise said:


> Got home much later than anticipated so will catch up on everyone's posts in the morning. I'm going to have to try different tea lights with my ghosts. I do like them, but I'd like more glow from them...
> 
> View attachment 304354
> !


I saw how some of the ghosts looked lit up with the tea lights, yours included, and I can see how it doesn't fully light them up, especially the small ghost. My ghosts were canceled by Yankee, but if I had gotten them what I would have tried to light them up better is this... Instead of using tea lights, maybe try one of those string of lights that are battery operated. They also call them Fairy Lights, tiny lights on a very thin wire, and you can get them from Amazon in all colors. Some use regular AA batteries but there are some that only use the button batteries. The button battery ones are better because it's easier to hide the battery pack. I've used these lights for many things and they always look nice. They would fit nicely inside the ghosts and give them maybe a better light than the tea lights do.


----------



## RavenLily

Nstope said:


> However, my Cat Nap is a hot mess. Just paint everywhere. There are three black marks under the word "Cat". Overall the piece looks very dirty.


Hi Nstope! The poor paint is unacceptable, but from what I see on my piece, others, and the YC video, the three black marks under the word "Cat" are supposed to be claw scratch marks. It's really disheartening how sloppy these pieces have come to be standard for YC- Hope you get a much better replacement!


----------



## weenbaby

Has anyone checked the YC outlet? It occurred to me that two years ago I got an online exclusive there for half price. I mean a newly released online exclusive. I've heard of other people having the same luck. Has anyone checked?? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grandma lise

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> I saw how some of the ghosts looked lit up with the tea lights, yours included, and I can see how it doesn't fully light them up, especially the small ghost. My ghosts were canceled by Yankee, but if I had gotten them what I would have tried to light them up better is this... Instead of using tea lights, maybe try one of those string of lights that are battery operated. They also call them Fairy Lights, tiny lights on a very thin wire, and you can get them from Amazon in all colors. Some use regular AA batteries but there are some that only use the button batteries. The button battery ones are better because it's easier to hide the battery pack. I've used these lights for many things and they always look nice. They would fit nicely inside the ghosts and give them maybe a better light than the tea lights do.


That's a really good idea. Thank you.

I have fairy lights here somewhere... Hopefully they'll magically appear as I continue sort, reorganize, and rebox my Halloween collection. I've not seen fairy lights with button batteries. Will watch for them!


----------



## grandma lise

It's been years since I've watched Mary Poppins. Found this video of the song today - (I love Julie Andrews!)...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLkp_Dx6VdI

I think wickedwillingwench is right, it's a cork. The bottle perhaps is "medicine"? I was in such hurry to unbox and photograph the pieces, I hadn't even noticed!









On closer inspection, my Mary Poppins has glue on her dress. Not sure if I'll be able to get it off. 

Overall, I'm happier with the quality of the collection this year than in recent years. At least the eyes aren't as awful as they were last year. That's what's most important for me. Eventually I'd like to hire an artist to redo the eyes on most of my pieces.

Pumpkin Muffin, as already confirmed, the Witch and Raven pillows were from Ross Dress for Less. There's others by the same company too. Definitely worth a look. 

I looked at the "missing glaze" issue on my pieces. Both Mary Poppins (behind her bag) and Skull Cracker (the base between the two figures) have the bone colored glaze where there should have been orange or black glaze respectively. I think all these pieces are like this due to not being able to get the glaze back there easily or due to the production process. So if you return these pieces for exchange, it's likely most or all are like that. 

I could be wrong though. I'd be interested in hearing if others have pieces painted properly in those areas.


----------



## Dana Dark

Im getting pretty upset with YC. After looking at my Poppins and dead on my feet, I noticed a lot more wrong with it. I even have a crack at the bottom of it so I went ahead and contacted YC via chat/email and has been going back and forth over it. They do not what to send me a replacement but instead exchange it. I told them one is an online exclusive so how am I to exchange that and as far as Poppins goes, last time I check, they didn't even have her at the nearest store. 

So frustrating.


----------



## Dana Dark

My fourth go around time and this is what they said!!!
Dear Dana,

Thank you for your response. We are sorry for the inconvenience. If you would like to exchange by mail our address is listed below. We are unable to replace these items without receiving them back.

Yankee Candle Company
Returns & Exchanges
175 Heritage Drive
Pataskala, OH 43062
Please include the return form from the bottom of your packing slip for faster processing.

Again, we are sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused you and look forward to serving you better in the future.


----------



## grim gravely

After waiting a week, my order was finally shipped. Should be here sometime next week.


----------



## grandma lise

Dana Dark, perhaps a better option would be to order a new Mary Poppins then return one of them to your local store AFTER you receive your new piece? Or sell it online, well described and insured? I'm thinking about returning Cat Nap. Wish I had a local store. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do.

grim gravely, my last order finally shipped too. I think I'm going to order two more items when we get another coupon and call this Yankee Candle season done.


----------



## Dana Dark

That is a good idea  They are ignoring me now, LOL.


----------



## Barbie K

I got my order in yesterday and was able to unpack it today. I'm glad I ordered the ghosts after much debate. I love them!
Still have to unpack my foggy nights but was pleased with its size. I thought it would be smaller than it actually is. Now to decide if I want to raven hurricane piece.
Maybe I will wait and if a coupon shows up I will get it then.


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 said:


> Got my two cat naps today, I'm not impressed. The paint isn't great. The cats look like they have survived a fire. Spent to much money for that kind of quality. Called and the rep said she could replace or refund, I am opting for refund. I think I am officially done with Boney Bunch.


Lucy08, I don't think we're ever going to see improvements in quality. This has been an ongoing issue since 2011? If they haven't gotten it right by now, it's not going to happen. Every year, I think it's my last. Eventually it will be. I order far less Boney Bunch pieces now, due to the themes not the quality. [sigh]...

I can send you pictures of my Cat Nap. I think it looks good. I'd be willing to sell it for $25 - (which is less than I paid) - and split the shipping cost with you, but if you got yours with a coupon, you may be better off returning it.


----------



## RavenLily

Dana Dark, I'm so sorry to hear all that YC is putting you through, but if it's any consolation, they did the same to me last year! I had a defective Dog Gone Tart Warmer, and by the time I received it they were sold out. When I contacted YC they told me all they could do was issue me a refund as there would be no more available, but I would have to return it. With that choice, I decided to keep it and was able to fix the issue enough to at least make it presentable. I really think the quality of their Customer Service is dependent on who you happen to get, sadly.


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> I got my order in yesterday and was able to unpack it today. I'm glad I ordered the ghosts after much debate. I love them!
> Still have to unpack my foggy nights but was pleased with its size. I thought it would be smaller than it actually is. Now to decide if I want to raven hurricane piece.
> Maybe I will wait and if a coupon shows up I will get it then.
> 
> View attachment 304930


Your ghosts are adorable Barbie! And I agree, the Foggy Nights size was a pleasant surprise to me also- I was expecting it to be much smaller! I can't wait to see it lit up- just not sure if using real tealights will damage it? The Raven hurricane is also *much* larger than I expected, but I do love it. In my vigil evening frenzy, I didn't purchase the matching votives, but have since ordered them. I'll post a pic of them all together when I receive them, but did previously post one of the hurricane alone if you'd like to see the size- I think it's on pg 198 or 199


----------



## Dana Dark

They are finally going to send out a replacement. I may just drop off the defected one just so they can see how bad this item was. Scary Poppins must have gone to a $2 a day paid factory yet they want to increase the items! 

A friend pointed out that they use to give you a return paid package option and now that is no longer too.

Rubbermaid - don't destroy this company!


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08, I don't think we're ever going to see improvements in quality. This has been an ongoing issue since 2011? If they haven't gotten it right by now, it's not going to happen. Every year, I think it's my last. Eventually it will be. I order far less Boney Bunch pieces now, due to the themes not the quality. [sigh]...
> 
> I can send you pictures of my Cat Nap. I think it looks good. I'd be willing to sell it for $25 - (which is less than I paid) - and split the shipping cost with you, but if you got yours with a coupon, you may be better off returning it.


You are too sweet, thank you. They have refunded me but looks like I don't have to send them back. Really not sure!!! Weird how inconsistent it is, I guess it depends on who you get when you call?


----------



## Dana Dark

Barbie K said:


> I got my order in yesterday and was able to unpack it today. I'm glad I ordered the ghosts after much debate. I love them!
> Still have to unpack my foggy nights but was pleased with its size. I thought it would be smaller than it actually is. Now to decide if I want to raven hurricane piece.
> Maybe I will wait and if a coupon shows up I will get it then.
> 
> View attachment 304930


I so wish I had ordered these! So cute!


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> Your ghosts are adorable Barbie! And I agree, the Foggy Nights size was a pleasant surprise to me also- I was expecting it to be much smaller! I can't wait to see it lit up- just not sure if using real tealights will damage it? The Raven hurricane is also *much* larger than I expected, but I do love it. In my vigil evening frenzy, I didn't purchase the matching votives, but have since ordered them. I'll post a pic of them all together when I receive them, but did previously post one of the hurricane alone if you'd like to see the size- I think it's on pg 198 or 199


It's your photo that has me wanting to get it. I don't think I will use tealights in my Foggy Nights. I may use those flickering ones someone posted that they get from Amazon. I would be worried that the flame ones would damage the inside of it. I can't wait to get home and try it out.

Fingers crossed we get a coupon soon. I want to order my raven hurricane. Looking forward to seeing your photo once your votives arrive.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Dana Dark said:


> That is a good idea  They are ignoring me now, LOL.


how are they ignoring you?


----------



## Lucy08

House fire kitty.


----------



## Lucy08

Weird paint on feet, maybe I'm being too picky. But, for $30 it needs to be perfect.

Edit to add: doesn't look as bad in the pic as it does in person


----------



## Lucy08

Cat lady number two, cats are ok but the rest of the paint is poor.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

My experience with replacement of flawed pieces has been excellent. I never call them. I photograph the receipt, the flaw and the overall piece. I just say where the piece is flawed, don't even ask for a refund or freebie. Every time I get a replacement in short order. The response has been consistent. [email protected]

I can see from others experience, there is inconsistency. I emailed them at 4:17 pm yeterday & received this by 5:45pm & confirmation of replacement item shipping receipt. I don't know why the response is so different. 

Dear Grace,



Thank you for being a valued Yankee Candle® guest and taking the time to contact us. We are sorry to hear about the condition that you received your Scary Poppins in. We have issued you a replacement for your original item. The order number is #YC****** It will be delivered via FedEx in 4-6 business days. Please dispose of the damaged candle as carefully as possible. We are deeply sorry for the inconvenience this has caused you.

If we can be of any other assistance please feel free to contact us.

Sincerely,

Amanda L.
Customer Loyalty Team
Yankee Candle Company
877-803-6890


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08, it's good they refunded you. They do look bad.

Someone was asking what to do with their Boney Bunch pieces if refunded or replaced. One option is to donate it to a thrift store. That way there's a chance it will find its way to someone who enjoys it, flaws and all. When paying $5 as opposed to $30, expectations differ. And who knows...perhaps Yankee Candle will get a new customer.

Okay, I found my 50th Anniversary Mary Poppins DVD. Going to play it in the hopes that it gets me back into the groove of sorting, re-organizing, and reboxing...


----------



## grandma lise

And I thought Pet Cemetary was huge. Scary Poppins upright sticks out in a storage box. Back in her original box, she just fits laying down. Yikes!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> It's been years since I've watched Mary Poppins. Found this video of the song today - (I love Julie Andrews!)...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLkp_Dx6VdI
> 
> I think wickedwillingwench is right, it's a cork. The bottle perhaps is "medicine"? I was in such hurry to unbox and photograph the pieces, I hadn't even noticed!
> 
> View attachment 304874
> 
> 
> On closer inspection, my Mary Poppins has glue on her dress. Not sure if I'll be able to get it off.
> 
> Overall, I'm happier with the quality of the collection this year than in recent years. At least the eyes aren't as awful as they were last year. That's what's most important for me. Eventually I'd like to hire an artist to redo the eyes on most of my pieces.
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin, as already confirmed, the Witch and Raven pillows were from Ross Dress for Less. There's others by the same company too. Definitely worth a look.
> 
> I looked at the "missing glaze" issue on my pieces. Both Mary Poppins (behind her bag) and Skull Cracker (the base between the two figures) have the bone colored glaze where there should have been orange or black glaze respectively. I think all these pieces are like this due to not being able to get the glaze back there easily or due to the production process. So if you return these pieces for exchange, it's likely most or all are like that.
> 
> I could be wrong though. I'd be interested in hearing if others have pieces painted properly in those areas.


YES!!! NOW i GET IT!!! That gray thing she is holding up to the baby isa SPOON / You are absolutely right!


----------



## lisa48317

Nstope said:


> However, my Cat Nap is a hot mess. Just paint everywhere. There are three black marks under the word "Cat". Overall the piece looks very dirty.




Mine has the same marks - I bet they're supposed to be claw marks. 

After reading all of the comments about the paint jobs and looking closer at mine, it seems that's just how they're done. I feel as tho that is part of their charm. The cracks & chips & missing faces are unacceptable, of course. But I like how they look!


----------



## pirategirl185

lisa48317 said:


> Mine has the same marks - I bet they're supposed to be claw marks.
> 
> After reading all of the comments about the paint jobs and looking closer at mine, it seems that's just how they're done. I feel as tho that is part of their charm. The cracks & chips & missing faces are unacceptable, of course. But I like how they look!




I was thinking claw marks too. There's another set on the piece somewhere and that's when I realized it was intentional and meant to be a rip from cat claws


----------



## Boneys80

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Thanks max the dog
> View attachment 304034
> View attachment 304042
> Spot the difference. Now we need a Boney Agent Smith.
> 
> Sorry, can't help myself tonight. In a very silly mood.


I just died LOL. oh man...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> House fire kitty.


Lucy, call me crazy, but I LOVE your "house fire" kitty! If that is all that is wrong with this piece, I'll take it.


----------



## Dana Dark

WickedChick said:


> how are they ignoring you?


They stopped replying to me on chat/email until they finally okayed the replacements.


----------



## Scottsgirl

But....don't you just love all that brown paper they use to fill the boxes..

Yes!!! I do love that brown paper as I use it to wrap all my items for storage that do not have boxes!! I just straiten it out and fold it on the creases, and it is wonderful!


----------



## Dana Dark

Scottsgirl said:


> But....don't you just love all that brown paper they use to fill the boxes..
> 
> Yes!!! I do love that brown paper as I use it to wrap all my items for storage that do not have boxes!! I just straiten it out and fold it on the creases, and it is wonderful!


My kiddo made a fort out of it


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Scottsgirl said:


> Yes!!! I do love that brown paper as I use it to wrap all my items for storage that do not have boxes!! I just straiten it out and fold it on the creases, and it is wonderful!


At least this year Yankee seemed to put the styrofoam all around the pieces. Last year I remember some of them only had the styrofoam on one side or it had a gap between the pieces.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Dana Dark said:


> My kiddo made a fort out of it


Think of the fun cats could have rummaging around in all that paper!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> Think of the fun cats could have rummaging around in all that paper!!


or grandkids


----------



## Boneybunch15

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> Think of the fun cats could have rummaging around in all that paper!!


Oh yes, my cat had to jump in the box and play with the paper. She's a nosy girl.


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> It's your photo that has me wanting to get it. I don't think I will use tealights in my Foggy Nights. I may use those flickering ones someone posted that they get from Amazon. I would be worried that the flame ones would damage the inside of it. I can't wait to get home and try it out.
> 
> Fingers crossed we get a coupon soon. I want to order my raven hurricane. Looking forward to seeing your photo once your votives arrive.


Well, I will have more to show you than just the Raven votives- I really need to stay off that site! When I saw the matching jar shade was low stock, I ordered it and the matching tray yesterday just in case they don't get restocked, ha! I think I need a coupon AND a 12 step program for YC Anonymous, LOL!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Dana Dark said:


> They stopped replying to me on chat/email until they finally okayed the replacements.


it really is bad that how you get treated is based upon the person you get. I am glad they are sending you the replacements. They act as if they are doing us a favor.


----------



## Nstope

This is not my picture, but I thought it was pretty cool! This is the reflection that the new Yankee spider web burner gives off!


----------



## Madjoodie

amuck amuck said:


> Majoodie. have you heard about your replacement shipment? I tried putting in the replacement order number I was e-mailed and it says it is not valid. Looks like I will be back on the phone to customer service.


I did get YC shipment confirmation emails for my BB replacement pieces today. I was pretty glad to see those emails, since the YC website still does not list or recognize my replacement order numbers. Fingers crossed for all of us getting replacements that we'll actually get at least halfway decent pieces this time.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Grandin Road Labor Day sale has 25% off & free shipping.


----------



## Nstope

I sent an email with pictures to YC this morning about my Boo's Bus, Scary Poppins, and Cat Nap. I took pictures of the paint jobs and explained to them the lights on the Bus didn't work. I haven't received an email back from them yet, but did get an order confirmation for Cat Nap for $0.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I have double the amount of BB now than I did last year. I am now trying to figure out where I am going to put them along with all of my other halloween stuff. I was thinking of grouping some of them together. Maybe the:

Boos Brothers with the prom couple and dead on my feet. or...

put all of the BB with gravestones togeither, like Dead end zone, graves dug while you wait...etc.

Skully's tap room, Bone dry and booze hound together.

I don't have the farmer couple, but I do have the farmer without a head. Those two would have been great to pair together.


----------



## Dana Dark

Madjoodie said:


> I did get YC shipment confirmation emails for my BB replacement pieces today. I was pretty glad to see those emails, since the YC website still does not list or recognize my replacement order numbers. Fingers crossed for all of us getting replacements that we'll actually get at least halfway decent pieces this time.


My replacement order number does not show up either - no way to check up on it.


----------



## Dana Dark

Nstope said:


> This is not my picture, but I thought it was pretty cool! This is the reflection that the new Yankee spider web burner gives off!
> 
> View attachment 306298


Okay, I have to get this. I'm big on shadows!


----------



## Nstope

Yankee Candle Coupon ONEDAY20, $20 off $45 valid tomorrow only. In stores and online.


----------



## Boneybunch15

One of my BB has gone AWOL. I can't find it anywhere. It is the Drop Dead Gorgeous and I don't know why she wasn't with the rest of them. I will have to go in that hot attic again tomorrow and look again. Hopefully she will be found. This is why I don't like stray boxes laying around. My collection has doubled, so it is hard to keep all of them together.


----------



## maxthedog

Got the email as well for 20 off 45..if I bought some stuff in store..is it silly to go back and ask if they will honor it, or return and get them with coupon?


----------



## amuck amuck

Boneybunch15 said:


> One of my BB has gone AWOL. I can't find it anywhere. It is the Drop Dead Gorgeous and I don't know why she wasn't with the rest of them. I will have to go in that hot attic again tomorrow and look again. Hopefully she will be found. This is why I don't like stray boxes laying around. My collection has doubled, so it is hard to keep all of them together.


Isn't crazy how this happens. I have been practically tripping over two small blow molds for months. Went into the cellar to get them and they are no where. I probably got tired of it and just shoved the box totally out of place. will look again tomorrow,


----------



## Nstope

There is also a coupon $15 off $35. The code is ONEDAY15


----------



## Madjoodie

maxthedog said:


> Got the email as well for 20 off 45..if I bought some stuff in store..is it silly to go back and ask if they will honor it, or return and get them with coupon?


I wouldn't say silly, but you may well get YC pointing out the fine print about not being valid on prior purchases. Could depend on how customer friendly your store management is.

So I'm thinking YC waited too long with a coupon to get more of my money. I spent way more than I should have this weekend. Whenever I bought something really cool from HG, Walgreens, Ebay, etc., I would compare it to how much a Boney would cost. Amazing the cool stuff I got by diversifying (and scary how much I must spend at YC each year).


----------



## ASFx

If anyone wants to print out the new coupon and bring it in the store, here it is!  









Code: ONEDAY20 - $20 off $45 or more. Expires September 7th.
Code: ONEDAY15 - $15 off $35 or more. Expires September 7th.

Here's the link to get the enlarged version: http://i.imgur.com/6smMM8q.gif


----------



## Barbie K

I got an e-mail with the $15 off $35 and the code is ONEDAY15 - Expires Sept. 7 and the e-mail says it starts tomorrow.
Guess its a one day only coupon

Just what I needed to order my raven hurricane 

ETA: Just tried it and it says coupon not yet valid


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Nstope said:


> Yankee Candle Coupon ONEDAY20, $20 off $45 valid tomorrow only. In stores and online.


Of course! I place an order yesterday, have no more funds until Friday, and NOW they release the coupon.  The Trick or Treat multi holder, and the raven jar candle shade are both very low stock, and I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Madjoodie said:


> I wouldn't say silly, but you may well get YC pointing out the fine print about not being valid on prior purchases. Could depend on how customer friendly your store management is.
> 
> So I'm thinking YC waited too long with a coupon to get more of my money. I spent way more than I should have this weekend. Whenever I bought something really cool from HG, Walgreens, Ebay, etc., I would compare it to how much a Boney would cost. Amazing the cool stuff I got by diversifying (and scary how much I must spend at YC each year).


I don't blame you, MJ! YC has gotten a lot less from me, the past two years. There are so many wonderful finds out there, in other stores, with comparable prices, and much better quality!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I finally broke down and ordered the raven hurricane and the raven gate this morning. The gate sold out while it was in my cart but the system still let me check out. For those of you that had one item cancelled on on order, did you lose your coupon too? I'll be biting my nails til I see it ships.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> I finally broke down and ordered the raven hurricane and the raven gate this morning. The gate sold out while it was in my cart but the system still let me check out. For those of you that had one item cancelled on on order, did you lose your coupon too? I'll be biting my nails til I see it ships.


When part of an order is cancelled, the amount of the coupon, is prorated, across the number of items in the cart. You might want to contact YC, to make sure, that they do that, for you.


----------



## amuck amuck

For those who are suppose to be getting replacements without sending back the original item, my replacement came today. My replacement order number did not originally show in the system either. When I first realized it I was afraid the rep had just said I would get a replacement to get me off the line. My replacement Punch Rocker is fine. Glad I do not have to deal with anymore YC drama till next year when I know it will start all over again. Hope they come up with different theme cause I have no more room for bands, singers and drinking patrons in my club scene.


----------



## grandma lise

So glad I came on here today. One day coupon. Whoohoo!

Missed out on the Trick or Treat multi tea light holder, but got the other items I wanted, maybe, because the Batty Bats illuma-lid was low stock when I ordered. 

In my excitement, I forgot to add and apply my coupon code for the first order. Called and they said they'd credit me $20 when it ships, but as luck would have it that is the order that included the Batty Bats illuma-lids, so hopefully that works out or it's prorated. It's been more than an hour since I ordered, and there's still 38 left, so fingers and toes crossed...

Also got the Raven Hurricane, Party Crashers, Spooky Tree Screen, a Candy Corn Sampler. Yay!

Add me to the list of homeowner calamities... 

Woke up at 6:30 a.m. yesterday to the sound of paper tearing in my bedroom. As I lay there trying to figure out what I just heard, two wasps appeared. That got me up and moving. Closed the door. Got into the shower. By the time I got out there were 30 wasps.Turning on the light agitated one of the wasps so turned light back off. Moving slowly, I removed as many of my belongings as I could from the bedroom and began calling pest control companies.

Yellow jackets have been removed, clean-up work done, hole sealed. 

I had no idea wasps eat through drywall. Do now. Interestingly, it appears this is a problem pest control companies don't like dealing with. First company didn't return my repeated calls. Second one scheduled me, then called back to tell me the company's owner would come out to "assess the situation". Lucky for me he had 50 years experience and a bee hood. 

With his help, my friend and I were able to remove more of our belongings from the bedroom prior to treating and removing the nest. 

The yellow jackets used an old bird nest inside our attic to build the new nest. It was huge, the size of a small to medium watermelon. 

After my friend left, I waited a few hours for most of the yellow jackets to die, then I began the clean-up work. Later, my son came over to help me move our things back into the bedroom. Small stuff compared to what you're going through Spookywolf, I know, but disruptive and an unexpected expense. Long day but grateful for the help received.

Hope everyone got what they wanted today!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

amuck amuck said:


> For those who are suppose to be getting replacements without sending back the original item, my replacement came today. My replacement order number did not originally show in the system either. When I first realized it I was afraid the rep had just said I would get a replacement to get me off the line. My replacement Punch Rocker is fine. Glad I do not have to deal with anymore YC drama till next year when I know it will start all over again. Hope they come up with different theme cause I have no more room for bands, singers and drinking patrons in my club scene.


I am glad, that your replacement turned out well! I sure wish mine had. This Scary Poppins is the worst of the bunch. Some of the problems, I can fix, but black paint on the baby's foot (like the diaper), touched up parts, over the glaze, and unpainted pits, I really can't. I don't know whether to contact YC back or not, smh.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> So glad I came on here today. One day coupon. Whoohoo!
> 
> Missed out on the Trick or Treat multi tea light holder, but got the other items I wanted, maybe, because the Batty Bats illuma-lid was low stock when I ordered.
> 
> In my excitement, I forgot to add and apply my coupon code for the first order. Called and they said they'd credit me $20 when it ships, but as luck would have it that is the order that included the Batty Bats illuma-lids, so hopefully that works out or it's prorated. It's been more than an hour since I ordered, and there's still 38 left, so fingers and toes crossed...
> 
> Also got the Raven Hurricane, Party Crashers, Spooky Tree Screen, a Candy Corn Sampler. Yay!
> 
> Add me to the list of homeowner calamities...
> 
> Woke up at 6:30 a.m. yesterday to the sound of paper tearing in my bedroom. As I lay there trying to figure out what I just heard, two wasps appeared. That got me up and moving. Closed the door. Got into the shower. By the time I got out there were 30 wasps.Turning on the light agitated one of the wasps so turned light back off. Moving slowly, I removed as many of my belongings as I could from the bedroom and began calling pest control companies.
> 
> Yellow jackets have been removed, clean-up work done, hole sealed.
> 
> I had no idea wasps eat through drywall. Do now. Interestingly, it appears this is a problem pest control companies don't like dealing with. First company didn't return my repeated calls. Second one scheduled me, then called back to tell me the company's owner would come out to "assess the situation". Lucky for me he had 50 years experience and a bee hood.
> 
> With his help, my friend and I were able to remove more of our belongings from the bedroom prior to treating and removing the nest.
> 
> The yellow jackets used an old bird nest inside our attic to build the new nest. It was huge, the size of a small to medium watermelon.
> 
> After my friend left, I waited a few hours for most of the yellow jackets to die, then I began the clean-up work. Later, my son came over to help me move our things back into the bedroom. Small stuff compared to what you're going through Spookywolf, I know, but disruptive and an unexpected expense. Long day but grateful for the help received.
> 
> Hope everyone got what they wanted today!


YIKES! I don't like anything with more than four legs (except maybe a starfish, LOL), and epecially not, with a stinger! I would have nearly had a heart attack!  It sounds like you made out well, today, though!


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Of course! I place an order yesterday, have no more funds until Friday, and NOW they release the coupon.  The Trick or Treat multi holder, and the raven jar candle shade are both very low stock, and I didn't want to risk it.


If it's any consolation, the same happened to me! I loved my Raven Hurricane so much I decided I wanted the complete set, but as some of the pieces were running 'low stock' I didn't want to take a chance on losing out and ordered them with no coupon. Thanks for nothing YC! LOL


----------



## Dana Dark

Hope they come up with different theme cause I have no more room for bands said:


> Ha! Indeed!!!


----------



## Barbie K

Took advantage of the coupon and ordered the raven hurricane. Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## grandma lise

Man, the one day I don't check the forum here, I missed out on the coupon news (and as a result, the Trick or Treat multi tea light holder was already sold out; they had one left when I put it in my cart). Whaaay!

For those just getting here, there's a $20 off $45 (ONEDAY20) and $15 off $35 (ONEDAY15) coupon today only, in store or online.

So I'm curious, now that we got that long awaited second round of coupons... 

~ Which items did you miss out on?

~ Which Boney Bunch pieces did you order (or still plan to order)?

~ Which Halloween items are your favorites? 


I missed out on a second set of Batty Bats Jar Jewelry - (I wanted to take it apart for the bats for other purposes). Trick or Treat multi tea light holder. Two more Raven votive holders for a total of five. I wanted the Steam Punkin' Collection, but again, a girl has to draw the line somewhere, and if I'd gotten that, I would have had to buy the Witch's Hat wax melt warmer from last year...

Items I might get on sale are The Party's Over - (if it had been a Bobbie with a more vintage look, I would have gotten it in a heartbeat) - and the After Party Haunted House. Possibly the Sophia Jar Shade. Possibly Fetch Candy.

Favorites were Batty Bats Illuma-lid and Jar Jewelry, Spooky Nights multi tea light holder, Scary Poppins, Dead On My Feet, Party Crashers, Punch Rockers, Bone Appetit - (preferably without the cat and dog but they're okay) - Skull Cracker, and I think, I hope, the Raven Hurricane and Votive Holders. Still not sure about the Ghosts - (they're too big and I don't like the open back) - and Cat Nap. Sometimes it takes a while...


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> So I'm curious, now that we got that long awaited second round of coupons...
> 
> ~ Which items did you miss out on?
> 
> ~ Which Boney Bunch pieces did you order (or still plan to order)?
> 
> ~ Which Halloween items are your favorites?


I missed out on the raven votive holder

I'm still tempted to order Bone Appetit

My favorite has got to be foggy nights.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I missed out on the Boos bus.

I'm still tempted to buy the Autumn Air candle. It's as close to Ghostly Treats as I'm going to get.

My favorites are Scary Poppins and the etched glass spider jar holder.


----------



## grim gravely

Part of my order finally arrived today. My ghosts and Dead On My Feet are here but I have not opened anything yet. Will keep everyone posted on how dead on my feet looks.


----------



## Barbie K

Just placed my second order of the day. Those darn coupons are sure tempting 

I ordered the twilight silhouette scenterpiece. I like that it has a timer since those cups say they only last 24 hours. I've never owned one since I have plenty of Scentsy warmers all over my house but none of the ones I have have a timer. I thought it to be a nice feature so that I can have it start warming while I am up and around.

Can't wait to get my orders. I just need to stay away from the site until after midnight so that the coupon expires and I won't be tempted again


----------



## grim gravely

Opened my partial order and I'm glad that dead on my feet looks pretty good. There aren't any major flaws or missing mouths. The ghosts are huge, much bigger than I expected. I'll have to find a spot for them because I didn't expect them to look so big. Hopefully the rest of my order will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm still thinking about the punch rockers. I'm disappointed about missing out on the ghosts. and I'm thinking about returning the batty bat boots jar holder. it looks kinda...cheap? when placed beside the other witch boots I have. and I ended up with 2 bat jar necklaces but only probably need 1. it's hard to focus on what I'm collecting when the coupon pressure is on!


----------



## pirategirl185

I think the bats jar necklace sold out because a lot of us were looking at taking it apart lol. My store had plenty on release day and stuff was moving slow, so I decided to wait to pick up another. Now it's gone! Maybe it'll be another piece we see com back. I used the coupon and got a forbidden Apple medium jar and the bats tart warmer, then used the bogo free coupon to snag 2 more of the forbidden Apple. Love the smell of it! Next I'll grab the apple cider jars and then I'll be good until they release Christmas cookie. It's what really signals 'Christmas season' in my house.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Got the stuff I ordered in the store today. Two pieces need replacing.














I can't help but compare to my old Boneys. I know YC will probably replace them, but I'm sure plenty of us are sad we can't have the old Boney Bunch quality back. I'm not really sure this holds the same interest for me. Hate to be a party pooper. Paint down the leg of Skull Crasher missing ( difficult to get decent photo) and the cat lady looks like she ran amuck with mascara.


----------



## panther93

Lastweek Yankee Candle sent me a sales ad in the mail showing their new 2016 Halloween candles.


----------



## Lucy08

I got my Look what the cat dragged in yesterday. Meh. The paint is so so, one of my kids commented that he looked like a toasted marshmallow. I'm going to return it. Just not impressed.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

grandma lise said:


> Man, the one day I don't check the forum here, I missed out on the coupon news (and as a result, the Trick or Treat multi tea light holder was already sold out; they had one left when I put it in my cart). Whaaay!
> 
> For those just getting here, there's a $20 off $45 (ONEDAY20) and $15 off $35 (ONEDAY15) coupon today only, in store or online.
> 
> So I'm curious, now that we got that long awaited second round of coupons...
> 
> ~ Which items did you miss out on?
> 
> ~ Which Boney Bunch pieces did you order (or still plan to order)?
> 
> ~ Which Halloween items are your favorites?
> 
> 
> I missed out on a second set of Batty Bats Jar Jewelry - (I wanted to take it apart for the bats for other purposes). Trick or Treat multi tea light holder. Two more Raven votive holders for a total of five. I wanted the Steam Punkin' Collection, but again, a girl has to draw the line somewhere, and if I'd gotten that, I would have had to buy the Witch's Hat wax melt warmer from last year...
> 
> Items I might get on sale are The Party's Over - (if it had been a Bobbie with a more vintage look, I would have gotten it in a heartbeat) - and the After Party Haunted House. Possibly the Sophia Jar Shade. Possibly Fetch Candy.
> 
> Favorites were Batty Bats Illuma-lid and Jar Jewelry, Spooky Nights multi tea light holder, Scary Poppins, Dead On My Feet, Party Crashers, Punch Rockers, Bone Appetit - (preferably without the cat and dog but they're okay) - Skull Cracker, and I think, I hope, the Raven Hurricane and Votive Holders. Still not sure about the Ghosts - (they're too big and I don't like the open back) - and Cat Nap. Sometimes it takes a while...


Great questions!  I missed out on Dead on My Feet, and the ghosts. If anyone wasn't thrilled with either of these, or has a spare, please pm me. 

Of what is remaining, I still hope to get a decent Cat Nap, and I would love to see Skull Cracker in person. The only other Boney, I was willing to pay full price for, though, was Dead on My Feet. I am willing to get others, at the right price. So, we will see, what goes on clearance. 

My favorite piece by far, is the Raven Collection Hurricane. I might be purchasing a second one for myself, and will probably be sending one directly to a friend. The Batty Bats Candle Necklace is great, too. I wish I had gotten another one, for my mother.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Lucy08 said:


> I got my Look what the cat dragged in yesterday. Meh. The paint is so so, one of my kids commented that he looked like a toasted marshmallow. I'm going to return it. Just not impressed.


Lucy, let me see it, before you return it. I have a friend, I am putting together a birthday package for. She loves animals, so it might suit her?

And, why is it, all of your Boney kitties, seem to be arriving scorched, LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

By the way, has anyone heard from Kitty?


----------



## Mourning Glory

My raven gate holder from yesterday's order was canceled. I emailed YC asking if I could change my order to use the $15 off $35 or receive a prorated $20 off $45. (Thanks for the advice, PM) Now we wait.


----------



## pondobaba

I was in YC yesterday and all of the scenterpiece spider webs were on a cart. I asked if they were defective. She said she got an email that morning saying to pull them all because of the complaints about the light feature. I am keeping mine.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Mourning Glory said:


> My raven gate holder from yesterday's order was canceled. I emailed YC asking if I could change my order to use the $15 off $35 or receive a prorated $20 off $45. (Thanks for the advice, PM) Now we wait.


You should receive a prorated rate, for the $20 off $45 coupon, that was used. If they don't apply it, to the remainder of your order, then they are not doing right by you. Good luck.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I finally got a hold of chat, and was told to take pictures, of my replacement Scary Poppins, and send them to YC. I have taken the pictures, and will send them a little later. I can't believe, for a $59.99 price tag, the "quality" of these pieces, smh.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

pondobaba said:


> I was in YC yesterday and all of the scenterpiece spider webs were on a cart. I asked if they were defective. She said she got an email that morning saying to pull them all because of the complaints about the light feature. I am keeping mine.


I remember when DH, asked my store, if they would plug their display in, so we could see it. We were looking to purchase it, for a friend. I didn't see it, but DH was not impressed. I wonder if they were meant to be that way, or if something was really defective in all of them?


----------



## grim gravely

The rest of my online exclusives boney bunches are out for delivery. I have to leave for work but I hope the quality of these boney bunches match dead on my feet. I also worry about my package being stolen from my front door.


----------



## Madjoodie

I opened up my replacement pieces this morning. I wish YC would stop doing online exclusives. I guess Dead on My Feet was not meant to be for me this year. The new one has a sharp chip in the front (but at least there were complete faces this time). Didn't realize that piece was sold out again.  Party Crashers was a hot mess (chipped, dimpled, etc). I am so done with online exchanges this year.  Although I will say I've had excellent customer service reps.

P.S. Grandma Lise, sorry to hear about your wasp incident. I've had a nest by one of my doors this year (and spray can't get to it). I freaked out when even one got into the house. Can't imagine what I'd do in your situation!


----------



## pondobaba

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I remember when DH, asked my store, if they would plug their display in, so we could see it. We were looking to purchase it, for a friend. I didn't see it, but DH was not impressed. I wonder if they were meant to be that way, or if something was really defective in all of them?


It def should not be the way it is. This is not how it looks. I like it too much to return it though.http://www.yankeecandle.com/statics...er/halloween/CDP_NewArrivals_Scenterpiece.jpg


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> So I'm curious, now that we got that long awaited second round of coupons...
> 
> ~ Which items did you miss out on?
> 
> ~ Which Boney Bunch pieces did you order (or still plan to order)?
> 
> ~ Which Halloween items are your favorites?


Fun questions!

At least online, I guess I missed out on the Boos Bus and the Trick or Treat multi-tealight holder. But I have the Boney school bus and last year's Jack-o-lantern multi-tealight holder, so I'm okay with that.

I didn't buy/order anything with yesterday's coupon. There still are a few Boneys I'd consider buying at the right price (Cat Nap, Party's Over, etc.). Sometimes I regret my passes years later, and Ebay prices are never fun.

My favorite Boney this year was Party Crashers. Seems out of place with other pieces, but I almost feel like they dressed up for Halloween. Makes me smile. Favorite non-Boney piece is probably the Raven Gate votive holder I missed out on last year. The ghosts were cute, but not very impressive lit up (such big holes in the back). Hope they redesign them for folks next year.


----------



## grandma lise

The quality issues are wearing. I recall buying multiples of a number of the Boney Bunch pieces in 2010 and had to return perhaps a third of them, so I believe this problem has been ongoing for 7 years. I still have one more Boney Bunch ordered, Party Crashers. Hoping I don't have to return it and buy from a reseller. I tracked the Batty Bats Illuma-lid yesterday and it was still showing "low stock" almost 7 hours after I ordered it, and it's not cancelled this morning, so hopefully I still get them.

Of the 2010 pieces, I think it was the Wedding Couple Taper Holder - (Boney proposing with a spider ring) - that arrived with a chunk of plywood firmly adhered to the head of the Boney. Can you imagine? You're boxing the product for shipment to the US. It's stuck to the plywood it's sitting on but somehow you pry it loose and you're instructed to box and ship it? Unbelievable...[shaking head]. I can't imagine earning a living in a work environment like that. 

Madjoodie, it helps that I've been de-sensitizied to wasps by being exposed to them twice a year when our huge bank of ivy blooms, once in the spring then again in the fall. I've considered removing the ivy, but it's an important source of food for the bees too. Happily, I saw more bees feeding on the ivy blooms last fall than I've seen in years, so they seem to be making a come back. I love bees, honey too, party due to my love of Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## grandma lise

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> By the way, has anyone heard from Kitty?


I think Kitty's still popping in and out of the forum because she posted a coupon for us recently. She's downsizing, something I'm gearing up to do too, though I'm only going to do a partial purge at this point. It's a lot of work.


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> Fun questions!
> 
> At least online, I guess I missed out on the Boos Bus and the Trick or Treat multi-tealight holder. But I have the Boney school bus and last year's Jack-o-lantern multi-tealight holder, so I'm okay with that.
> 
> I didn't buy/order anything with yesterday's coupon. There still are a few Boneys I'd consider buying at the right price (Cat Nap, Party's Over, etc.). Sometimes I regret my passes years later, and Ebay prices are never fun.
> 
> My favorite Boney this year was Party Crashers. Seems out of place with other pieces, but I almost feel like they dressed up for Halloween. Makes me smile. Favorite non-Boney piece is probably the Raven Gate votive holder I missed out on last year. The ghosts were cute, but not very impressive lit up (such big holes in the back). Hope they redesign them for folks next year.


Yes, I missed out on Trick or Treat too, but those pieces require a lot of real estate to store so it's okay. You summarized well my thinking too about the Boney Bunch pieces you (and I) haven't collected yet. I might buy them on sale. 

I haven't figured out how to display them yet, but I'd like to create a parade of costumed Boneys in vehicles: Boney and Clyde and Party Crashers immediately come to mind. Oh, perhaps the submarine too!

Love the Raven Collection. I would like to see the ghosts return next year, but I prefer the version sold in the UK that sits on a plate with no back opening. I'd also like the pair to be smaller, that is, if possible - (not sure what the design requirements are for porcelain candle holders). I'll buy a redesigned version of the them next year, but only if they're porcelain, not ceramic. It's all about the glow for me when it comes to ghosts.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Scary Poppins replacement part deux, is on the way!


----------



## grim gravely

My last order has arrived and is waiting for me when I get home. I stopped at Yankee on my way to work. They told me that they had a huge return and that they returned on accessory. They showed me what is was and I grabbed it from them and purchased it right away. It was the online exclusive raven with the mirror. I'm surprised someone would return such a popular piece but good news for me.


----------



## Lucy08

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Lucy, let me see it, before you return it. I have a friend, I am putting together a birthday package for. She loves animals, so it might suit her?
> 
> And, why is it, all of your Boney kitties, seem to be arriving scorched, LOL!


I just don't know! Bad luck I guess! Will let you know if I decide to return!


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely said:


> My last order has arrived and is waiting for me when I get home. I stopped at Yankee on my way to work. They told me that they had a huge return and that they returned on accessory. They showed me what is was and I grabbed it from them and purchased it right away. It was the online exclusive raven with the mirror. I'm surprised someone would return such a popular piece but good news for me.


Nice find! It's nice to hear good news here and there. I know we're not through all the Yankee Candle drama yet, but soon...hopefully. I'm getting so excited about decorating!


----------



## HallowKitty

Hi everyone!! Haven't checked in here for awhile & missed it & you all so dearly....my last "vigil-eve" order arrived last weekend w/the "Raven Candelabra" & I must say its pretty cooool!!! I was so tempted like the rest of you to order more Raven pieces on the 1-day YC sale, but I slapped my paws & passed it up as in "biting the bullet" in ordering more of the Sophia Cat pieces that weren't offered at my local YC stores via those eBay vulture sellers...guess I'm just 'cat crazy'.....thou not digging the fake~cheap wording written on the BB "Look What Te Cat Dragged In" piece


----------



## HallowKitty

thinking "Forbidden Apple" & "Honey Clementine" are my newly favorite YC scents....I'm not an apple freak, but there's something "hallowly~good" about this scent......& always a sucker for any scent w/honey......any thoughts about the "Forbidden Apple " scent, anybody?


----------



## HallowKitty

grandma lise said:


> Nice find! It's nice to hear good news here and there. I know we're not through all the Yankee Candle drama yet, but soon...hopefully. I'm getting so excited about decorating!


Decorating coming down my cat alley pretty soon as I have the time to do so too!!!!!:


----------



## Mourning Glory

Madjoodie said:


> I opened up my replacement pieces this morning. I wish YC would stop doing online exclusives. I guess Dead on My Feet was not meant to be for me this year. The new one has a sharp chip in the front (but at least there were complete faces this time). Didn't realize that piece was sold out again.  Party Crashers was a hot mess (chipped, dimpled, etc). I am so done with online exchanges this year.  Although I will say I've had excellent customer service reps.
> 
> P.S. Grandma Lise, sorry to hear about your wasp incident. I've had a nest by one of my doors this year (and spray can't get to it). I freaked out when even one got into the house. Can't imagine what I'd do in your situation!


I got my Dead on My Feet replacement yesterday. I'll tell you eat I'm not fated for a good one either. With my original the girlast had a black eye. With the new one her pupil is touching the side of the eye. Same eye that had problems as the last one. So I've gone from spousal abuse boney to lazy eye boney. I guess that's a step up. . . .


----------



## grim gravely

Just opened up my box and overall only one piece needs to be replaced.

Skull cracker-this one isn't horrible but the paint is a little sloppy. No chips or cracks and I guess i can live with the sloppy paint runs. I'm OK with this one, i guess.

Party crashers-this one is the best looking one out of the bunch. If this one was in stores I would be OK with the quality and paint job. This one is a keeper.

Cat nap-where do I start with this piece? This is a chip on the main cats head. There is also a chip on one side of the bed. The cats tails are painted over and blend into the bed. I took pictures and will be emailing Yankee candle for replacement.


----------



## amuck amuck

grim gravely said:


> Just opened up my box and overall only one piece needs to be replaced.
> 
> Skull cracker-this one isn't horrible but the paint is a little sloppy. No chips or cracks and I guess i can live with the sloppy paint runs. I'm OK with this one, i guess.
> 
> Party crashers-this one is the best looking one out of the bunch. If this one was in stores I would be OK with the quality and paint job. This one is a keeper.
> 
> Cat nap-where do I start with this piece? This is a chip on the main cats head. There is also a chip on one side of the bed. The cats tails are painted over and blend into the bed. I took pictures and will be emailing Yankee candle for replacement.


From all the remarks on Cat-nap did anybody get a really nice one? Mine was really sloppy but I kept it. Punch Rocker was so bad I really needed a replacement for that I did not want any hassle from customer service so I only requested a replacement for that. Maybe Cat-nap was done by the painters in training class which I hope were not hired for next year.


----------



## grim gravely

amuck amuck said:


> From all the remarks on Cat-nap did anybody get a really nice one? Mine was really sloppy but I kept it. Punch Rocker was so bad I really needed a replacement for that I did not want any hassle from customer service so I only requested a replacement for that. Maybe Cat-nap was done by the painters in training class which I hope were not hired for next year.


Maybe the people who did that horrible bus a few years ago painted cat nap.


----------



## grandma lise

Wow grim gravely, is it just me thinking this or are there a lot more chipped pieces this year? If I had a bad one, Cat Nap's the one I'd want it to be because I think they still have plenty of inventory on that one. Glad Skull Cracker is okay, though not great, and Party Crashers looks really good. Yay, hoping mine is too. 

Mourning Glory, lazy eye is fixable, black eye not. One of these days I'm going to research what they use to draw the eyes and nose. I assume it's a black paint pen, but don't know.

Got my Raven votive holders today. They're fine. I'm not sure, but I think the Raven Hurricane should be here by Saturday. The Yankee Candle site is down so can't check. Tonight was my first night out of the house since Tuesday. It was fun seeing what the stores have gotten in for Halloween since I last checked on Monday. I look more than I buy. I have to really like something for it to come home with me.


----------



## grandma lise

amuck amuck, I did get a good Cat Nap. Perhaps you could send them a picture and request a new one. I'm still kicking myself for not asking for a replacement for a really bad piece I got in 2015, so now I have two, one okay and one really bad.


----------



## grim gravely

One of the cats on my cat nap has a black eye. I guess that's the new thing in boney world...first scary poppins and now the pets aren't safe either. My punch rockers girl has a punched in nose. I guess she missed the black eye but got it in the nose instead.


----------



## Madjoodie

grandma lise said:


> Wow grim gravely, is it just me thinking this or are there a lot more chipped pieces this year? If I had a bad one, Cat Nap's the one I'd want it to be because I think they still have plenty of inventory on that one. Glad Skull Cracker is okay, though not great, and Party Crashers looks really good. Yay, hoping mine is too.


I should have kept a tally, but at least 2/3 of the Boneys I bought online have been chipped this year. That is not something I am willing to accept at these prices.


----------



## RavenLily

grim gravely said:


> One of the cats on my cat nap has a black eye. I guess that's the new thing in boney world...first scary poppins and now the pets aren't safe either. My punch rockers girl has a punched in nose. I guess she missed the black eye but got it in the nose instead.


OMG LOL!! You guys are cracking me up with the descriptions of your poor Boney Bunch injuries!! With so many Boneys among the afflicted, maybe YC is doing it purposely for their launch next year of a Doctor, Nurse & Lawyer theme? LOL!


----------



## grim gravely

Yankee wrote back today and they are sending me a replacement cap nap boney bunch. Hoping this one arrives without chips and possibley no black eyes.


----------



## grim gravely

RavenLily said:


> OMG LOL!! You guys are cracking me up with the descriptions of your poor Boney Bunch injuries!! With so many Boneys among the afflicted, maybe YC is doing it purposely for their launch next year of a Doctor, Nurse & Lawyer theme? LOL!


The haunted house will be a after party hospital next year. Lol


----------



## grandma lise

Madjoodie said:


> I should have kept a tally, but at least 2/3 of the Boneys I bought online have been chipped this year. That is not something I am willing to accept at these prices.


Agreed. Last night I found a Susan Winget Halloween mug that matches a large Halloween serving bowl that I have, but it had a chip. I don't buy chipped items at any price. 

Still waiting for my two orders on Wednesday to ship to see if I get the two Batty Bats illuma-lids I ordered. As we've learned, until low stock items ship, they can still be cancelled... 

On a happier note, my Raven Hurricane arrived this morning. Will take and post a picture of it lit late tonight!


----------



## RavenLily

grim gravely said:


> The haunted house will be a after party hospital next year. Lol


LOL! And at the rate these Boney's are consuming alcohol, there had better be a detox unit provided!


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> On a happier note, my Raven Hurricane arrived this morning. Will take and post a picture of it lit late tonight!


Do you love it GL? I was so taken with it I have since ordered the rest of the Raven mosaic collection. The votives are supposed to be here today, and the jar shade and candle tray, tomorrow. If they're half as beautiful I will be a very happy ghoul!


----------



## grandma lise

RavenLily, I ran out of time and haven't picked it up yet, but I also love this collection. Today, on the "Halloween Trees" thread someone posted pictures of their tree with Ravens perched in it. I thought that was a great idea.


----------



## NightOwl32

Cat Nap's face is too cute!
Oops, thought I was replying to RavenLily's delivery photos. I'm gonna just blame it on my phone.


----------



## NightOwl32

I'm enjoying Forbidden Apple too. I describe it as a masculine apple scent. More amped up than Granny Smith. I'm afraid Honey Clementine is too orange cleaner type for me. Too bad cause I like honey scents too. In Boney news I'm waiting on my 1-day coupon Dead on Feet, no shipping confirmation yet makes me nervous though. There were 209 left when I ordered...


HallowKitty said:


> Decorating coming down my cat alley pretty soon as I have the time to do so too!!!!!:


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I ran out of time and haven't picked it up yet, but I also love this collection. Today, on the "Halloween Trees" thread someone posted pictures of their tree with Ravens perched in it. I thought that was a great idea.


I don't think you'll be disappointed Grandma Lise. I got my matching votives this afternoon and it was love at first sight! I'm burning them now along with the hurricane and they look beautiful even in the daylight (Can you guess I'm impatient?) LOL


----------



## RavenLily

NightOwl32 said:


> Cat Nap's face is too cute!
> Oops, thought I was replying to RavenLily's delivery photos. I'm gonna just blame it on my phone.


LMBO!! I love it and will blame mine too even when I'm on my laptop, LOL!


----------



## HallowKitty

The Raven Votive Cups were in my first vigil-eve order & when they arrived---they were cooler in person than the photo online at YC....so I didn't hesitate in ordering the Raven Candelabra piece.....but now you all have me thinking I should get the Raven Hurricane Glass to go w/the Cups
on a different note, I agree w/the sloppy mess of the glazing on the BB pieces this year~~as its gotten worse every year....which is the main reason, excluding the online BB item exclusive purchases, why I buy my BB directly from a YC store so I can inspect each piece fully. If I'm paying $59.99, you better believe every part, marking, & final glazing must be near 'purrrrfect' on my "Scary Poppins"!!!


----------



## HallowKitty

:Well....just ordered the Raven Hurricane Glass Holder w/my YC Fan Club Rewards $ as would regret not having it later~~Kudo Thanks 2 all for posting the YC Raven Awesomely comments, which made my decision much easier


----------



## RavenLily

HallowKitty said:


> :Well....just ordered the Raven Hurricane Glass Holder w/my YC Fan Club Rewards $ as would regret not having it later~~Kudo Thanks 2 all for posting the YC Raven Awesomely comments, which made my decision much easier


Yay!! But be prepared, it is a BIG piece, but hopefully you will find it not only purrfect, but pretty pawsome too!


----------



## RavenLily

I love the Raven votives! Here are pics of the YC Raven Hurricane and votives in the evening with lights on/off


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

grandma lise said:


> Woke up at 6:30 a.m. yesterday to the sound of paper tearing in my bedroom. As I lay there trying to figure out what I just heard, two wasps appeared. That got me up and moving. Closed the door. Got into the shower. By the time I got out there were 30 wasps.Turning on the light agitated one of the wasps so turned light back off. Moving slowly, I removed as many of my belongings as I could from the bedroom and began calling pest control companies.
> 
> Yellow jackets have been removed, clean-up work done, hole sealed.
> 
> I had no idea wasps eat through drywall. Do now. Interestingly, it appears this is a problem pest control companies don't like dealing with. First company didn't return my repeated calls. Second one scheduled me, then called back to tell me the company's owner would come out to "assess the situation". Lucky for me he had 50 years experience and a bee hood.
> 
> With his help, my friend and I were able to remove more of our belongings from the bedroom prior to treating and removing the nest.
> 
> The yellow jackets used an old bird nest inside our attic to build the new nest. It was huge, the size of a small to medium watermelon.
> 
> After my friend left, I waited a few hours for most of the yellow jackets to die, then I began the clean-up work. Later, my son came over to help me move our things back into the bedroom!


Wow! So glad you coud them when you did! And, that you got it all taken care of.

Have a friend in the UK And she was able to get me one of the Ghost tealights from the UK Yankee. The one with the plate under it. She got me the small one. Interesting thing, tho, is she also said that there were times when the candle was in stock, then low stock, then suddenly back in stock. Just back and forth similar to what it showed on the Yankee site here. Sold out now, tho.


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> I love the Raven votives! Here are pics of the YC Raven Hurricane and votives in the evening with lights on/off
> View attachment 314650
> 
> View attachment 314642


Thank you for the pictures. I can't wait to get my hurricane in. The set of three looks very nice.


----------



## grandma lise

RavenLily, so happy to come home to pictures of your Raven hurricane and votive holders. They're beautiful. I'm going to light mine tomorrow night. And I really like the effect of the black bat lace on the glass table top. It looks like the bats are flying. 

SpookyKittyCat, I've been active on a UK forum for a year and half or so. Thought hard about doing what you did. In the end, I decided I was too broke to buy both the US and UK set. But I so would have liked too. Hoping YC will produce the UK version for us next year. A girl can hope!


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

grandma lise said:


> SpookyKittyCat, I've been active on a UK forum for a year and half or so. Thought hard about doing what you did. In the end, I decided I was too broke to buy both the US and UK set. But I so would have liked too. Hoping YC will produce the UK version for us next year. A girl can hope!


I never even knew there was a difference between them until someone here pointed that out. Does Yankee stop selling the Halloween things when they put the Christmas items on sale or do they keep the Halloween items a while after? I always checked in the past but never watched when it was they started to remove items from their web page.


----------



## Madjoodie

RavenLily, those raven pieces look amazing lit.  I am so kicking myself for not getting them all, perhaps they will be back next year.

Speaking of things back, the YC website this morning showed Look What the Cat Dragged In as in stock again (like over 200) and the Raven Mirror now in stock too (just over 100). These inventory games make my head spin. I am a little miffed too, since I got a defective Cat Dragged In and could only get a refund because it was sold out. But if I buy it now, there is no coupon. 

SpookyKittyCat, any chance you'd be willing to share a picture of your UK ghost lit up once you get it? As to your question about when YC stops selling Halloween stuff, in my store they had it out for awhile after the big day, but hidden in a discreet sale corner you really had to look for. It then made a reappearance during both semi-annual sales (they just about paid me to take that limo from last year). Online, they'll eventually dump the Halloween items in the sale scenter area. Not sure if it stays there until the semi-annual sale (if I don't like a piece enough to buy at 50% off after Halloween, I'm usually not looking for it again until SAS time to see what goes to 75% off).


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Madjoodie said:


> SpookyKittyCat, any chance you'd be willing to share a picture of your UK ghost lit up once you get it? As to your question about when YC stops selling Halloween stuff, in my store they had it out for awhile after the big day, but hidden in a discreet sale corner you really had to look for. It then made a reappearance during both semi-annual sales (they just about paid me to take that limo from last year). Online, they'll eventually dump the Halloween items in the sale scenter area. Not sure if it stays there until the semi-annual sale (if I don't like a piece enough to buy at 50% off after Halloween, I'm usually not looking for it again until SAS time to see what goes to 75% off).


Oh yes, I will happily post a pic of the ghost candle lit up as soon as I get it. Will be a couple weeks, tho, as it takes close to that length of time before I get anything from overseas. But, I won't forget! 

And, thank you for all that info on aprox how long those things are in the stores.


----------



## RavenLily

Many thanks to all of you whose kind words put a smile into my morning! I hope those of you who either have or will get the Raven mosaic pieces will love them just as much as I do  Madjoodie, things keep popping in & out of YC's inventory, so maybe you will get lucky and not have to wait for next year! Grandma Lise, I never thought about the bat lace having that appearance, but now that you mention it, it really does look like bats flying- matches their batty owner, LOL And Barbie K, I hope your hurricane arrives in great condition and you love it! My matching jar tray & shade are supposed to arrive today, but I'm a little worried after reading a review for shade where the person states it doesn't fit most of her jar candles... Hopefully it was operator error, but with the YC quality lately, I doubt it, LOL


----------



## grandma lise

RavenLily, I love bats too. In the summer, I keep the house cool in the evening with front and back door open. There's no screen on the back door. One night, something flew into my home office and began circling the room. It was a black bat! 

Stunned, then awed, I watched it circle. It was so beautiful, with a wing span of perhaps 6 to 8 inches. Unsure what to do, I walked out of the room toward the back door. Perhaps it sensed my movement. It then flew into the kitchen and out from whence it came... 

Well, I have good news and bad. My raven hurricane arrived yesterday, and this morning I received confirmation at that my batty bats illuma-lids shipped. Yay! Bad news is that in my post wasp nest removal, sleep induced haze I ordered the raven hurricane a second time, so now I'll have two! 

Of course I had to light it. Here it is lit with a single tea light, and again with three in my PartyLite tea light tree...















I like both effects. Will decide which to use when I decorate. With the single tea light, the light is more subtle, with the tea light tree, there are some shadows. By the way, I see PartyLite tea light trees in the thrift stores. It's nice to have a few extras available as needed.


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I love bats too. In the summer, I keep the house cool in the evening with front and back door open. There's no screen on the back door. One night, something flew into my home office and began circling the room. It was a black bat!
> 
> Stunned, then awed, I watched it circle. It was so beautiful, with a wing span of perhaps 6 to 8 inches. Unsure what to do, I walked out of the room toward the back door. Perhaps it sensed my movement. It then flew into the kitchen and out from whence it came...
> 
> Well, I have good news and bad. My raven hurricane arrived yesterday, and this morning I received confirmation at that my batty bats illuma-lids shipped. Yay! Bad news is that in my post wasp nest removal, sleep induced haze I ordered the raven hurricane a second time, so now I'll have two!
> 
> Of course I had to light it. Here it is lit with a single tea light, and again with three in my PartyLite tea light tree...
> 
> View attachment 315146
> View attachment 315154
> 
> 
> I like both effects. Will decide which to use when I decorate. With the single tea light, the light is more subtle, with the tea light tree, there are some shadows. By the way, I see PartyLite tea light trees in the thrift stores. It's nice to have a few extras available as needed.


I had one of those tea light holder inserts from YC in my cart but decided against it. Now that I see how that looks I know I will have to order one. I like the look of both though. I guess it would depend on where in the house I place it and how much light there is in that section of the house.

Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, I love bats too. In the summer, I keep the house cool in the evening with front and back door open. There's no screen on the back door. One night, something flew into my home office and began circling the room. It was a black bat!
> 
> Stunned, then awed, I watched it circle. It was so beautiful, with a wing span of perhaps 6 to 8 inches. Unsure what to do, I walked out of the room toward the back door. Perhaps it sensed my movement. It then flew into the kitchen and out from whence it came...
> 
> Well, I have good news and bad. My raven hurricane arrived yesterday, and this morning I received confirmation at that my batty bats illuma-lids shipped. Yay! Bad news is that in my post wasp nest removal, sleep induced haze I ordered the raven hurricane a second time, so now I'll have two!
> 
> Of course I had to light it. Here it is lit with a single tea light, and again with three in my PartyLite tea light tree...
> 
> View attachment 315146
> View attachment 315154
> 
> 
> I like both effects. Will decide which to use when I decorate. With the single tea light, the light is more subtle, with the tea light tree, there are some shadows. By the way, I see PartyLite tea light trees in the thrift stores. It's nice to have a few extras available as needed.


Wow, that is truly stunning with the PartyLite tea light tree, and actually surprisingly beautiful even with a lone, single tea light! Thank you so much for sharing, now for you to decide what to do with the extra... If it weren't such an expensive piece I could envision making it a vase for a Halloween-ey floral arrangement either with real or silk flowers and pumpkin, ghosts, and bats (of course!) on floral picks throughout. 

And I loved your recounting of the bat who came to visit! We have them here also, but so far they remain outside gracefully swooping, skimming and flitting across the water of our swimming pool at dusk. They really are amazingly graceful little creatures, but not sure I'd want as close of an encounter such as yours


----------



## grandma lise

I've never seen bats over water. I'd like to see that someday. 

RavenLily and Barbie K, I got another idea...

I put a coaster in the bottom, then used my "tea light taxi" to try one, then two, then three tea lights in the bottom to see if I could brighten it up more. I like this result better... 

Comparison of one tea light, left, and two tea lights, right. 















Note the space between the tea lights to avoid overheating the tea light cup, particularly when using clear poly cups - (three tea lights fit too)... 















I'm such a lighting geek, I know... 

I didn't notice a difference between two tea lights, left, and three tea lights, right, but here's the comparison...















Oh, and here's the previous picture with the tea light tree. You can't see it in the picture, but while it is brighter overall, the tea lights don't illuminate the bottom of the raven hurricane well because the flame of the bottom tea light is elevated about 2 inches. 









That's why I like my new idea of using two tea lights on a coaster in the bottom of the hurricane best!


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise, I'm with you. I like the glow of the tea lights on the coaster the best. Looks warm and very pretty. I like RavenLily's idea of keeping the other one to use as a vase. They certainly look to have the perfect size. I can't wait to get mine. Still no shipping confirmation


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Grandma Lise, I don't know if you want to chance it, especially without a coupon, but there are 4 of the Trick or Treat multi candle holders showing as in stock, on the YC website. If you choose to go for it, good luck!


----------



## Nstope

After debating forever about these Raven Hurricanes, all your pictures have convinced me that I need to grab two the next time there is a coupon!


----------



## grandma lise

Pumpkin Muffin. I went onto the site but it wasn't working properly. When I'd click on Trick or Treat, it wouldn't take me to its page. Interestingly, it's still showing low stock and 4 available almost 2 hours after you posted. I think I'm done ordering this year, but thank you for thinking of me. 

Nstope, I think you'll be pleased with the Raven Hurricane.


----------



## RavenLily

View attachment 315978


grandma lise said:


> That's why I like my new idea of using two tea lights on a coaster in the bottom of the hurricane best!


Grandma Lise, I also agree with Barbie K which makes it unanimous with all three of us- The setup of two tea lights on a coaster is a winner and very creative thinking on your part!

Well, I am pretty upset with YC after going round and round with them yesterday- The more I would look at my Cat Nap (yes, I already put them out, haha!) the more the defect on her bonnet was bothering me. It wasn't like it was an inexpensive piece, so I decided to email them w/pics hoping for a replacement. Debra there kept insisting I would have to ship the piece back before replacement could be made. After many exchanges back & forth with 3 Reps I finally got a notification this a.m. that one is being sent N/C. Then to top it all off, my Raven mosaic jar shade came with a BIG chip in the grout on the top rim. I can't get another as they're sold out, I guess I'll have to keep it and use as is. SO disappointed with their quality control of their items, and their Reps


----------



## Hallow Girl

How are you all able to see how many is in stock for an item? When i go to the website i don't.


----------



## grandma lise

WickedChick, if on a computer, "copy" the item number. Click on "Quick Shop" - (which is located above the search field). "Paste" the item number into the "item number" field (or enter by hand), enter "999" in the "quantity" field, then push "enter" on your keyboard. Available quantity will be listed in a black box above the search fields. If there are more than 999 available, the 999 you're not interested in ordering will go into your cart. When that happens, click on the "shopping bag" symbol, then on "remove" under the unwanted listed item. I track items I'm interested in, typically once a day, until purchase. It's interesting to track what's going on. But YC can add more inventory at any time, so I've been fooled a few times... 

Oh RavenLily, it's so frustrating and disappointing when these things happen. I'm a recovering perfectionist, and worse yet, a completest. I sometimes purchase all pieces in a collection. When these things happen, it's very upsetting for me too. 

I know you already know all this, but perhaps someone else reading this doesn't...

You certainly can request a refund, and take your chances on picking up a new one on Ebay in the next couple of years, but it's a lot of work to get one at or close to retail with the pieces that sell out early. If YC insists on you returning it, you can initially decline and take more time to consider your options. Never hurts to ask but I do understand that some of us feel uncomfortable doing so. I'm one of those people.

Honestly, I'd be very disappointed if they didn't refund for a glaring defect like that. When grout is missing and the sharp edges of the glass is exposed, you can easily cut yourself so it's a safety issue. YC would be wrong to resell it.

It's inconvenient, but do you have any stores near you? Might be worth a call. If you don't, my sympathies. My closest store is 90 miles away so my options are limited. 

I know how much you love this collection. It saddens me when this happens.


----------



## RavenLily

Aww, thank you so much for your kind, thoughtful sentiments and suggestions, Grandma Lise... I really do appreciate all that you've said so very much... I feel better already!  And yes, I too am a perfectionist, and unfortunately, unlike you, I am not in the recovery stage- I am fully entrenched, LOL Well, on the bright side my Hubby thinks he may be able to get some un-sanded grout at Home Depot in a color close to the dark greyish-black and try to do a repair on it. Even if it doesn't match perfectly, it will be safe to use without fear of someone getting cut. We do have a YC store not too far, but they wouldn't have any there (I don't think?) because it was an online exclusive and I've never seen them carry any of those items in our store.

And in my long-winded rant earlier, I neglected to tell you just how lovely ALL the different lighting schemes you did looked, but I did like the 2 tealight on a coaster scenario the best. Where did you get the tealight tray? Is that an YC item? It's really very clever, and actually lights the hurricane much more nicely than my jar candle... So now, to add to my perfectionist completism, I have hurricane lighting envy, LOL


----------



## Hallow Girl

grandma lise said:


> WickedChick, if on a computer, "copy" the item number. Click on "Quick Shop" - (which is located above the search field). "Paste" the item number into the "item number" field (or enter by hand), enter "999" in the "quantity" field, then push "enter" on your keyboard. Available quantity will be listed in a black box above the search fields. If there are more than 999 available, the 999 you're not interested in ordering will go into your cart. When that happens, click on the "shopping bag" symbol, then on "remove" under the unwanted listed item. I track items I'm interested in, typically once a day, until purchase. It's interesting to track what's going on. But YC can add more inventory at any time, so I've been fooled a few times...
> 
> Oh RavenLily, it's so frustrating and disappointing when these things happen. I'm a recovering perfectionist, and worse yet, a completest. I sometimes purchase all pieces in a collection. When these things happen, it's very upsetting for me too.
> 
> I know you already know all this, but perhaps someone else reading this doesn't...
> 
> You certainly can request a refund, and take your chances on picking up a new one on Ebay in the next couple of years, but it's a lot of work to get one at or close to retail with the pieces that sell out early. If YC insists on you returning it, you can initially decline and take more time to consider your options. Never hurts to ask but I do understand that some of us feel uncomfortable doing so. I'm one of those people.
> 
> Honestly, I'd be very disappointed if they didn't refund for a glaring defect like that. When grout is missing and the sharp edges of the glass is exposed, you can easily cut yourself so it's a safety issue. YC would be wrong to resell it.
> 
> It's inconvenient, but do you have any stores near you? Might be worth a call. If you don't, my sympathies. My closest store is 90 miles away so my options are limited.
> 
> I know how much you love this collection. It saddens me when this happens.


Thank you grandma lise, I am having fun checking everything out. I would love to get the raven hurricane but not at full price. There are 92 left. what are the odds this will be here until a coupon comes out?


----------



## grandma lise

WickedChick, it is fun! I'll defer to other's opinions here, but last year, I got most of what I wanted in mid-September. So long as you order the first morning the coupon can be used, I think you've got a chance. 

RavenLily, that's so nice your husband is going to try to replace the missing grout on the raven shade. Oh, and I'm a recover_ing_ perfectionist. Not sure which is more a problem, being a perfectionist or a completest. 

I found three Caltoy puppets then two more at the thrift store last night which led to... 

spending at least an hour looking for more... 

then returning today for one more after I realized I'd seen but left behind one because I was unsure - (most were bagged; after I got home last night I looked up the collection online)... 

Sure enough, I just opened the bag, and it was a Caltoy puppet! I found a total of eight, all in excellent condition for $1.50 to $2 each. These are gifts for a little girl who just turned 3 years old. 

Tonight I found some Halloween children's books including an illustrated book of Edgar Allan Poe's poetry and an anatomically correct, plush black spider to represent the giant spider for my Harry Potter tree, which reminds me...I need to put it away so I don't scare myself silly tomorrow. Lots of fun finds today.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> View attachment 315978
> 
> Grandma Lise, I also agree with Barbie K which makes it unanimous with all three of us- The setup of two tea lights on a coaster is a winner and very creative thinking on your part!
> 
> Well, I am pretty upset with YC after going round and round with them yesterday- The more I would look at my Cat Nap (yes, I already put them out, haha!) the more the defect on her bonnet was bothering me. It wasn't like it was an inexpensive piece, so I decided to email them w/pics hoping for a replacement. Debra there kept insisting I would have to ship the piece back before replacement could be made. After many exchanges back & forth with 3 Reps I finally got a notification this a.m. that one is being sent N/C. Then to top it all off, my Raven mosaic jar shade came with a BIG chip in the grout on the top rim. I can't get another as they're sold out, I guess I'll have to keep it and use as is. SO disappointed with their quality control of their items, and their Reps


RavenLily, YC is showing 15 of the raven shades in stock! I would either order quickly, or call YC, to have a replacement shipped, ASAP! Usually, quantities are accurate, after a nightly update. Good luck to you!


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> RavenLily, YC is showing 15 of the raven shades in stock! I would either order quickly, or call YC, to have a replacement shipped, ASAP! Usually, quantities are accurate, after a nightly update. Good luck to you!


Oh my gosh!!! THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH Pumpkin Muffin!!!! Wouldn't you know the one morning I'm not stalking YC's site before looking here, I saw your post and immediately checked YC's site and the 14 were still showing in stock. I just got off the phone with them and my Rep confirmed they do have one to send me and will do so at N/C... In fact, as I'm typing this I just received my order confirmation! Thank you, thank you, thank you!! You are all so kind, and I hope you know how appreciated that is!!

p.s. Grandma Elise, I don't know what a Caltoy puppet is, but if it makes you happy, then I'm happy for you too!


----------



## RavenLily

Ruh Roh, but the weird thing is I just checked YC's inventory on the Raven jar shade and it's still at 14?! Well, the Rep did say she checked to make sure they had one, as the inventory shown on the site is not always accurate... I didn't want to tell her that's an understatement, LOL Please all keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## grandma lise

RavenLily, when the ghosts were showing low inventory, a forum member called to order them. Even though they were showing as available on the YC site, also when I checked the actual inventory, the customer representative said they were not showing on their system, so I think there's a good possibility that you'll get your replacement jar shade. Just a matter of waiting for the shipping confirmation. Fingers and toes crossed...


----------



## grim gravely

I received my shipping confirmation of my replacement cat nap boney bunch today. I am really enjoying the pictures of everyone's raven hurricane. I decided to pass on it but now i'm regretting not getting the collection. Over the last few years I figured the raven collection just was not for me. However, after getting the raven gate and the raven mirror, I'm kicking myself for not getting the other pieces over the last few years. I believe Michael's has some raven stuff. I have to go look. I just didn't think the raven hurricane would go with my Halloween decor. I have purchased many of the fall hurricanes and they don't go with my Halloween at all. I feel like the raven hurricane would blend in nice. Hopefully next year they bring it back or they get a restock this year. I also have my eye on the candelabra as well.


----------



## RavenLily

Well, my happiness at receiving a replacement Raven mosaic jar shade just crashed after coming home to this email:

_We're sorry. We were unable to ship the item you ordered.

At the time you placed your order, the item looked like it was in stock. But, as hard as we work to keep it from happening, sometimes orders go through quicker than our real-time inventory can keep up with. You will not, of course, be charged for any item not shipped._

Well, I guess it's back to Home Depot for my Hubby to try and repair the defective one I got, boo!! I called YC and spoke to the Rep who confirmed they had them, but all she could do was say she was sorry and didn't understand why there are some still showing in stock. Oh well, not much to do but say thank you to all who tried to help... I appreciated it!


----------



## grandma lise

Wow, and the raven jar shade is still listed as "low stock". So disappointing RavenLily...

grim gravely, they're still showing 87 in stock for the raven hurricane. They also are selling it on Ebay... Oh, that's interesting. They were yesterday, but they pulled the listing. If you decide to get it later, I have an extra one arriving in a week or so. Ordered two by mistake. It might make it to the next coupon. Hard to know...

Thinking about selling it on Craigslist when I list my other Halloween items there.


----------



## grandma lise

The raven jar shade is still "low stock", now showing "3" available... 

I find it odd that the "system" is able to generate an email canceling the raven jar shade but it's not able to change the item's status from "low stock" to "sold out" on the website. Perhaps the customer service representative created the email?


----------



## pirategirl185

I wanted to pop in and mention my local store still has 4 Sophia tart warmers in stock, if anyone didn't get it and wants one without going to eBay for it.


----------



## pirategirl185

Also my local BBW had 2 ghosts available when I was there.


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> The raven jar shade is still "low stock", now showing "3" available...
> 
> I find it odd that the "system" is able to generate an email canceling the raven jar shade but it's not able to change the item's status from "low stock" to "sold out" on the website. Perhaps the customer service representative created the email?


Something is VERY odd that their system, as you said, could generate an email that they're out of stock while their website still shows 'low stock' rather than sold out. I called my Hubby and he told me to order it myself online and I saw after I did that the inventory quantity afterwards went from 4 to 3 so we will see what happens... He thinks something's fishy about all of it. If my order does go through, I will take the damaged one back to the store for a refund... IDK why YC can't get their act together with their inventory issues, not to mention QC issues too.


----------



## grim gravely

On my way to work I stopped at Yankee and they had a restock on some Halloween items. They had about ten trick or treat Sophia holders in. No fishtini Sophia's but they did restock on witches brew jars. I didn't realize they had forbidden apple in the small tumbler. My co worker loves forbidden apple but thinks Yankee is too expensive for her budget. I was willing to pick up three of the small tumblers for her a surprise and use the grace period on the coupon that expired yesterday. When i asked if I could do that, she grunted and said that technically I could use the grace period but she preferred not to honor it. Once I grabbed three of the forbidden apple she told me she would not honor the coupon so I left empty handed.


----------



## grandma lise

Not a good day at Yankee Candle.


----------



## Hallow Girl

grim gravely said:


> On my way to work I stopped at Yankee and they had a restock on some Halloween items. They had about ten trick or treat Sophia holders in. No fishtini Sophia's but they did restock on witches brew jars. I didn't realize they had forbidden apple in the small tumbler. My co worker loves forbidden apple but thinks Yankee is too expensive for her budget. I was willing to pick up three of the small tumblers for her a surprise and use the grace period on the coupon that expired yesterday. When i asked if I could do that, she grunted and said that technically I could use the grace period but she preferred not to honor it. Once I grabbed three of the forbidden apple she told me she would not honor the coupon so I left empty handed.


That isn't for her to change her mind.


----------



## Dana Dark

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I remember when DH, asked my store, if they would plug their display in, so we could see it. We were looking to purchase it, for a friend. I didn't see it, but DH was not impressed. I wonder if they were meant to be that way, or if something was really defective in all of them?


I took mine back the next day - it was bad designing. The inside meltcup holder is right next to the glass not letting the bottom light shine through. They needed to have a least a 1/2 space between it and the glass.

When I did take it back to exchange it, they would not give me the prorated discount I have on it and had to pay extra for what should have been an even exchange


----------



## grim gravely

Stores are starting to make up their own rules. Yours should have been a even exchange or a 100% refund or store credit for the full price. 
I have four carrot cake candles that I wanted to return or exchange because I lit one and after the first two burns out was unscented. They told me that I could only get $14 for each or exchange for half price of another candle and pay the difference. I asked why and they said it was because carrot cake is a treasure and all treasures ring up this way... Not true at all. They are still on shelves selling for full price. After a talk with Yankee on the phone while at the store I got my full credit, even though the days associate tried to mention this was a one time courtesy. Maybe they should fragrance their candles better and there will be a decrease in returns.


----------



## grim gravely

My replacement cat nap arrived that this one does not have any chips. The paint job is good enough. It still has the bleed in paint and sloppy spots that has become the normal with the boney bunch. It's good enough though.


----------



## ASFx

Did you all get the Buy 1 Get 1 free coupon for candles today? There's still time to use it. It says it's for any classic jar or tumbler, but i tried it on the pillars and it works with those too. I'm pretty sure the buy 1 get 1 free coupon is the best time to buy candles. I haven't seen a better coupon than that.

*Edit: Also just noticed that the free shipping was lowered from $100 to only $30! 

Full Size: http://i.imgur.com/IqBeny3.gif


----------



## grim gravely

ASFx said:


> Did you all get the Buy 1 Get 1 free coupon for candles today? There's still time to use it. It says it's for any classic jar or tumbler, but i tried it on the pillars and it works with those too. I'm pretty sure the buy 1 get 1 free coupon is the best time to buy candles. I haven't seen a better coupon than that.
> 
> Full Size: http://i.imgur.com/IqBeny3.gif
> 
> View attachment 320593


Buy one get one free is the best time to purchase yankee candles. I never spend full price for their candles.


----------



## ASFx

Ooooo I just noticed the free shipping threshold was lowered from $100 to only $30. Must... not... place... more... orders... AHhhh! I think i've placed more than 10 orders with Yankee in the last couple weeks!


----------



## Barbie K

My coupon is buy one regular priced item and get one free.
Code BOGO16

No mention that its only for candles. Says item.

I'm so tempted and like ASFx mentioned, free shipping lowered to only $30 

Great for anyone that wanted the raven hurricane. You can get 2 for the price of one plus free shipping.
Oh so tempting


----------



## Barbie K

It works on those pretty lamps that are $60. Plus free shipping.
http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/autumn-foliage-maple-leaf-lamp-multi/_/R-1521602

Coupon is only for today.
Code BOGO16


----------



## grandma lise

Most of the items I still want are sold out now. Yay! 

I'm going to hold out for a coupon, possibly for a sale. Still waiting to see the Halloween Shiny Brite ornaments at our local Marshalls and TJMaxx. For the most part, I'm done adding to my Halloween collection this year. Just need to get everything put away so I can start decorating. Yay!


----------



## Nstope

Thank you for the coupon code!! Two Raven hurricanes, buy one get one Free & Free shipping! Awesome deal! Now I only need to hope I get them, since they're low stock.


----------



## Dana Dark

Wow. I cannot believe the luck my friend had today at the thrift store. The one thrift store I haven't had the chance to get to yet pacifically looking for Boney's. 

He found THESE Boney's below!!! Sigh .... he is also going to re-sell them at value cost on Ebay. I am going to pay out for Hilda and the 3 headed boney that i've really been wanted. I was in SHOCK when I saw them and how he found them and even said STOP! I don't even want to look at you, LOL - I was so mad but in a funny way 

Does anyone know the name of the baby carriage one and the guy holding the single pumpkin? We cannot find any info on it.


----------



## grim gravely

The boney with the pumpkin is called skeleton boney bunch. I've been looking for him for many years and that's my most wanted piece.


----------



## Dana Dark

grim gravely said:


> The boney with the pumpkin is called skeleton boney bunch. I've been looking for him for many years and that's my most wanted piece.


I'll let you know if we are selling him - Thanks a bunch for your help! He is awesome, wish I could afford all of his finds.


----------



## grim gravely

Just placed my order for the raven hurricane buy one get one free with free shipping. Let's hope that even though it's low stock, I still get them.


----------



## grandma lise

Dana Dark, in all my years collecting, I've only had a find like that a few times. Wow, wow, wow. Tell your friend to double box those last two, actually they're all fragile. We've had so much breakage of these rare pieces, it's heart breaking... 

I can't believe donor didn't know their value. 

Congrats to your friend!


----------



## DarkSecret

Hi all! Guess everyone got the 30% email this morning. I was at the Williamsburg store yesterday evening for "Girls Night Out". Everything, just about everything, was 30% off from 6 pm to 9 pm. I got just about everything I still wanted except for the vw bus. Actually, I was surprised because they didn't have many boney bunch left. They didn't have any punch rockers, only like two scary poppins. However they did have several of the large and small ghosts, the raven votive and purple skull. I already had the ghosts, but picked up the skull and a raven votive. For those of you who are looking for the skull and ghosts you might like to give them a call and see if they will ship it to you. I remember someone here did that last year and the store would ship. Hope everyone gets what they want, 30% is not quite as good as $20 off $45, but at least it is something.


----------



## Mourning Glory

DarkSecret said:


> Hi all! Guess everyone got the 30% email this morning. I was at the Williamsburg store yesterday evening for "Girls Night Out". Everything, just about everything, was 30% off from 6 pm to 9 pm. I got just about everything I still wanted except for the vw bus. Actually, I was surprised because they didn't have many boney bunch left. They didn't have any punch rockers, only like two scary poppins. However they did have several of the large and small ghosts, the raven votive and purple skull. I already had the ghosts, but picked up the skull and a raven votive. For those of you who are looking for the skull and ghosts you might like to give them a call and see if they will ship it to you. I remember someone here did that last year and the store would ship. Hope everyone gets what they want, 30% is not quite as good as $20 off $45, but at least it is something.


I haven't gotten the bus either. Between my friend and I, we have checked 4 stores with no success. Does anyone know it there will be an in store or online restock?


----------



## DarkSecret

Mourning Glory said:


> I haven't gotten the bus either. Between my friend and I, we have checked 4 stores with no success. Does anyone know it there will be an in store or online restock?


After posting earlier, I went to my local YC store and found a boos bus, supposedly it was the only one they had. The clerk was the only person there so who knows if there were anymore in the back. They had gotten a shipment in because they had some items they didn't have the week before. I did get it for 30% off so that was a plus. I guess my biggest surprise was the flagship store in Williamsburg. I thought I'd waltz in there and they would have plenty of the bunch. So I could finish up my list - wrong! They had plenty of Last Tango, Cat Nap (I wasn't crazy about that one this year) and Pet Cemetery. Three or four of Party Crashers and Dead on my Feet. They didn't have any of Look What the Cat Dragged In. They did have a promotion on September 10th for military personnel, firefighters and policemen (25%off) maybe that depleted their stock. I think at this point there won't be many more Halloween items coming into the stores or online.


----------



## DarkSecret

Taken last night in Williamsburg


----------



## grandma lise

Dark Secret, I don't receive coupons from Yankee Candle (eventhough I've signed up for them). Please post coupon code. Thanks!


----------



## RavenLily

Congrats to all for their thrift store finds and others for their YC bargains on BOGO yesterday along with today's coupon which I'll post here. Thank you, Dark Secret, for mentioning the YC Williamsburg store as a source for items sold out online. I had placed another order for the Raven Collection Jar Shade after the one I called in got canceled. I was hoping even though it was 'low stock' with a quantity of 4 that I might get lucky as it had been showing in my order history as 'in warehouse' for over 2 days- Well, this morning that hope was dashed with another canceled order email from YC. After seeing Dark Secret's mention of Williamsburg, I called and inquired if they had one, and YAY, they did!! The Rep said she would have it sent to me and I paid over the phone. Unfortunately, in my excitement at FINALLY getting the piece to complete my collection, I forgot to use the coupon code, D'Oh!! LOL Oh well, I'm just happy to have it to replace the damaged one I was originally sent


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> Congrats to all for their thrift store finds and others for their YC bargains on BOGO yesterday along with today's coupon which I'll post here. Thank you, Dark Secret, for mentioning the YC Williamsburg store as a source for items sold out online. I had placed another order for the Raven Collection Jar Shade after the one I called in got canceled. I was hoping even though it was 'low stock' with a quantity of 4 that I might get lucky as it had been showing in my order history as 'in warehouse' for over 2 days- Well, this morning that hope was dashed with another canceled order email from YC. After seeing Dark Secret's mention of Williamsburg, I called and inquired if they had one, and YAY, they did!! The Rep said she would have it sent to me and I paid over the phone. Unfortunately, in my excitement at FINALLY getting the piece to complete my collection, I forgot to use the coupon code, D'Oh!! LOL Oh well, I'm just happy to have it to replace the damaged one I was originally sent
> View attachment 322497


I am so happy for you RavenLily! The staff down there is the best.

I did see most of the Raven collection at the flagship store. Thanks to this forum I ordered a Raven Hurricane piece online last week and used the $20 off of a $45 order, I also ordered a witch hand. I received them today. A very beautiful piece, I'm glad I got it. For some reason I didn't get that $20 off of $45. I don't understand why I get some coupons and don't get others. Thankfully we have everyone on this site to pass on info on codes and coupons. And btw I saw two bat necklaces, one in a package and one on a jar candle.


----------



## Dana Dark

My friend is now taking offers on these two Boneys. Message me with your offers if interested. If no one offers by tomorrow then they will be listed on Ebay.


----------



## Barbie K

My boxes came in with my last 2 orders but I am not home to unpack them. Can't wait to see my raven hurricane. I've ordered before from the flagship store and they ship pretty fast. Shipping is usually a little more than from the website but when you want something you cant get otherwise, well, what can you do.

RavenLily, so glad you were able to order your shade.

30% off coupon is not bad and there is also a buy a large candle for only $5 - limit of one


----------



## RavenLily

Thank you DarkSecret and Barbie K!! I am soooo excited to have been able to get the matching Raven mosaic jar shade without having to either try and have Hubby repair the damaged one, or buy one on eBay. Even though the flagship store did charge a bit more for shipping than YC's flat rate, it is still way less than it probably would've been on eBay. I sure hope you both love your Raven hurricanes!! The real magic happens when you see it in the evening light- I love it, and hope you do too!!


----------



## grandma lise

Can someone tell me what the coupon code is? I can't read it. Thanks!


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> Can someone tell me what the coupon code is? I can't read it. Thanks!


Ooops, Sorry it was so tiny Grandma Lise- The code is THIRTY216


----------



## Barbie K

I was finally able to open my box from YC. I am in love with my raven hurricane. I love how it looks and love the fact that I can it use it as a vase also. It really is BIG! I also got my very first scenterpiece and will set that up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> I was finally able to open my box from YC. I am in love with my raven hurricane. I love how it looks and love the fact that I can it use it as a vase also. It really is BIG! I also got my very first scenterpiece and will set that up later tonight or tomorrow.


Yay Barbie!! So glad you loved your raven hurricane too!! It's one of those pieces that is sooo much more impressive in person- and I was shocked at how large it was too upon first seeing it. I really expected that it would just be big enough to conceal a large jar candle, but boy was I wrong LOL. And wow, I think we must be doppelgangers, haha, because my very first Scenterpiece is due to be delivered today, along with my replacement Cat Nap. Which Scenterpiece did you select? I finally was able to get the Twilight Silhouette piece, which was sold out every other time there was a coupon- but finally I had coupon (and stock!) success!!


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> Yay Barbie!! So glad you loved your raven hurricane too!! It's one of those pieces that is sooo much more impressive in person- and I was shocked at how large it was too upon first seeing it. I really expected that it would just be big enough to conceal a large jar candle, but boy was I wrong LOL. And wow, I think we must be doppelgangers, haha, because my very first Scenterpiece is due to be delivered today, along with my replacement Cat Nap. Which Scenterpiece did you select? I finally was able to get the Twilight Silhouette piece, which was sold out every other time there was a coupon- but finally I had coupon (and stock!) success!!


I got the Twilight Silhouette scenterpiece and that was a nice size as well. What I like about it is that it has a timer. None of the Scentsy warmers I have offer that feature. I have all of my Scentsy warmers on 24/7. I was also impressed with the size of the melt cups. I think they are a bit pricey since they claim to last only 8 hours but I figured since they will be on a timer it should be ok.


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> I got the Twilight Silhouette scenterpiece and that was a nice size as well. What I like about it is that it has a timer. None of the Scentsy warmers I have offer that feature. I have all of my Scentsy warmers on 24/7. I was also impressed with the size of the melt cups. I think they are a bit pricey since they claim to last only 8 hours but I figured since they will be on a timer it should be ok.


Well, I have good news and bad news, but lately isn't that the norm for all things YC? I just got my delivery a little while ago, and as you said Barbie, the Twilight Silhouette scenterpiece is awesome, but WAY larger than I was expecting... but I do love it, and look forward to using it with all the features you mentioned. Prior to this, all I had was an electric tart warmer with no timer, so this is a BIG improvement. The melt cups are pricey, but I did buy more on the day they had their buy 1, get 1 free day a couple of days ago.

Now for the bad, I also received my replacement Cat Nap and she is more of a hot mess than the one I already have- Not only is she painted sloppily, but they forgot to even paint the eyelashes on her... Maybe they were scorched off by being near the fire kitties someone else received, LOL I am SO glad I didn't return the previous one like they originally wanted me to do!!


----------



## RavenLily

I really need to stay off YC's site! I got an email this a.m. reminding me their 30% off & $5 large jar offer was ending soon, so I just HAD to take one last look, LOL! I liked my twilight silhouette scenterpiece so much I decided I needed the owl too, oh and 2 melt cups and the large jar, haha. But I don't feel too guilty because I had 2 reward vouchers and free shipping too, so all in all it came to just a bit over $29. I think that's a pretty good bargain, at least that's what I keep rationalizing to myself...


----------



## grim gravely

My two raven hurricanes have shipped and I received another reward today. The buy one get one free code is still in my cart when I sign in. I guess they want me to buy more. Lol


----------



## grandma lise

My last two shipments arrived. With a mix of anticipation and dread, I opened the Party Crashers box - (so relieved)... 









And here's the detailing of the Batty Bats illuma-lids, one of the best Halloween one's I've seen in a long time, but then I like bats. Love the branch top too. 









I have to ask though...of my three large shipping boxes, two really smell bad. One from my first order a while back, and one today. I normally keep and reuse them for storage purposes, but they don't air out. I'm having to recycle them. They smell like they've been stored in a barn. At first I thought it was a fluke, but not after today. Did anyone else have this problem?

Oops...forgot I ordered a Spooky Tree Screen too - (the votive holder is huge so not using it)...















Need to see this in an evening display. Love the artwork, but not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Got mine this year..love them put the bus in my midcentury modern living room goes great. Gonna get the punk rockers too


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> I have to ask though...of my three large shipping boxes, two really smell bad. One from my first order a while back, and one today. I normally keep and reuse them for storage purposes, but they don't air out. I'm having to recycle them. They smell like they've been stored in a barn. At first I thought it was a fluke, but not after today. Did anyone else have this problem?


I don't think mine had any odor to them. I think I would have noticed it since they were in my spare room for 2 days before I could open them. That's weird


----------



## grandma lise

I know Barbie K. Only two of the five boxes were like this. Who knows... 

The Spooky Tree Screen is so small, I couldn't figure out what to do with it. Then I remembered how small the two haunted houses I got at Michaels are...oh my, can hardly wait to show you the display when it gets dark tonight...

lilangel_66071 your Boos Bus looks great, the Steam Punkin' jar holder too. Kinda of wish I'd gotten the bus now that I've seen it. Perhaps I'll back collect it!


----------



## RavenLily

Grandma Lise, I LOVE your Party Crashers and I'm so glad for you that is has a really good paint job too!! I think your candle screen is pretty neat too and look forward to seeing your display. I sure hope Party Crashers is still available when YC puts the Halloween items on clearance- after seeing your pic it's on the top of my list! Although if hubby sees many more YC boxes show up here, I know I'll be on the top of his list, and it won't be one for shopping, LOL! Also, I didn't notice any off smells emanating from my YC shipping boxes... not sure what could've have caused that?

Grim Gravely, the BOGO coupon was still in my cart also when I logged in, but disappeared when I got to checkout, so I used the THIRTY216 as I needed it anyway to get the $5 large jar.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Ok so they let me use all 3 of my buy 2 get 2 free coupons today so I loaded up!


----------



## lilangel_66071

grandma lise said:


> I know Barbie K. Only two of the five boxes were like this. Who knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spooky Tree Screen is so small, I couldn't figure out what to do with it. Then I remembered how small the two haunted houses I got at Michaels are...oh my, can hardly wait to show you the display when it gets dark tonight...
> 
> lilangel_66071 your Boos Bus looks great, the Steam Punkin' jar holder too. Kinda of wish I'd gotten the bus now that I've seen it. Perhaps I'll back collect it!


They have the bus in the stores still.it lights up..I have to say that and steam ounk collection are my favorite


----------



## grandma lise

Oh yay lilangel_66071. Aren't coupons wonderful? Like your Punch Rockers and Party's Over. 

Spooky Tree Screen with Haunted Houses...









I think I like this better...


----------



## lilangel_66071

Love it! Yes I always load up. I bought every fall scent they had too. I noticed the wood wick candles hardly have a scent so I stuck with large standard jars


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> Oh yay lilangel_66071. Aren't coupons wonderful? Like your Punch Rockers and Party's Over.
> 
> Spooky Tree Screen with Haunted Houses...
> 
> View attachment 325081


Oh my! That looks like it was meant to be exactly next to those houses. I love the way it looks. Good eye


----------



## Dana Dark

I agree! Batty Bats illume-lids is the best! - I love bats too


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> Oh yay lilangel_66071. Aren't coupons wonderful? Like your Punch Rockers and Party's Over.
> 
> Spooky Tree Screen with Haunted Houses...
> 
> View attachment 325081


WOW!! The scale of the YC Spooky Tree screen is perfectly suited for your Haunted Houses and is just the right thing to complete the scene... Great placement!!


----------



## maxthedog

Ok, question for those with Raven Hurricane. Before I contact Yankee Candle, is it normal for pieces of glass to be missing? It's tough to take picture, but basically parts of the cracked glass are completely missing so there's a gap in the area. Hope this makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## grandma lise

No, maxthedog, that's a safety issue. I'd definately take pictures and request replacement or refund.I have an extra that I ordered by mistake that I'm planning on selling. Will consider offers. I think RavenLily had a similar issue with her raven jar shade. So disappointing...it's a beautiful piece.


----------



## RavenLily

maxthedog said:


> Ok, question for those with Raven Hurricane. Before I contact Yankee Candle, is it normal for pieces of glass to be missing? It's tough to take picture, but basically parts of the cracked glass are completely missing so there's a gap in the area. Hope this makes sense. Thanks!


Maxthedog, do you mean there is crackled glass missing that was filled with grout like the close up here of my raven hurricane, or do you mean a piece of glass is missing, leaving a sharp edge? If it's the latter you should definitely contact YC.


----------



## RavenLily

Also, does anyone here know what the normal ship time is from the Williamsburg VA YC flagship store? I live in California and was so excited to have bought an undamaged raven jar shade last Thursday via telephone from them. Although they did send me an e-receipt, it didn't include any tracking info, and I still haven't received it  I'm not sure if I should contact them yet, or give it more time... I'm beginning to feel I am not destined to get one this year, at least not an undamaged one. I guess I should've sent hubby to Home Depot for grout after all, and at this rate there might be a trip there in his very near future, LOL


----------



## maxthedog

RavenLily said:


> Maxthedog, do you mean there is crackled glass missing that was filled with grout like the close up here of my raven hurricane, or do you mean a piece of glass is missing, leaving a sharp edge? If it's the latter you should definitely contact YC.
> View attachment 329593


I tried to take a picture to show..it's in the middle of the raven's back if you can notice or zoom. It's actually a gap in the glass leaving a bit of an edge. It's not super sharp but it's there. Let me know how this picture looks, or I'll try to take another.

Thanks!


----------



## maxthedog

Ugh, still trying to figure out how to resize this picture so I can attach









There we go..if you can see it in the middle of the back, there is a gap in the glass where a piece is missing


----------



## DarkSecret

maxthedog said:


> Ugh, still trying to figure out how to resize this picture so I can attach
> View attachment 329833
> 
> 
> 
> There we go..if you can see it in the middle of the back, there is a gap in the glass where a piece is missing


After looking at your photo, Max, I went and got mine and took a good close look at it. Mine has a similar pattern except in different places. There are some missing pieces on the crows also. I think it is part of the mosaic design. I think there is no such thing as a perfect one. I ordered mine online instead of picking it up in the store as it is such a huge piece I wanted a box to store it in. Maybe next year, if they issue one, I'll try to pick out a really nice one. But as I said I don't think there is such a thing as a perfect piece when it comes to these mosaic pieces.


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> Also, does anyone here know what the normal ship time is from the Williamsburg VA YC flagship store? I live in California and was so excited to have bought an undamaged raven jar shade last Thursday via telephone from them. Although they did send me an e-receipt, it didn't include any tracking info, and I still haven't received it  I'm not sure if I should contact them yet, or give it more time... I'm beginning to feel I am not destined to get one this year, at least not an undamaged one. I guess I should've sent hubby to Home Depot for grout after all, and at this rate there might be a trip there in his very near future, LOL


Ravenlily, when I purchase something from an ebay seller who lives on the west coast, I can tell you it takes about a week to receive the item. So I would give it a week to get to you. I hope you get a nice one!


----------



## Hallow Girl

DarkSecret said:


> After looking at your photo, Max, I went and got mine and took a good close look at it. Mine has a similar pattern except in different places. There are some missing pieces on the crows also. I think it is part of the mosaic design. I think there is no such thing as a perfect one. I ordered mine online instead of picking it up in the store as it is such a huge piece I wanted a box to store it in. Maybe next year, if they issue one, I'll try to pick out a really nice one. But as I said I don't think there is such a thing as a perfect piece when it comes to these mosaic pieces.


I didn't know this was a issue  I have two coming tomorrow. I would have gotten them on Tuesday but they shipped it economy. Now i am worried if i will have a problem if there is a defect, last time i had a problem, they said next time i would have to send it back in to get a refund. Which is fine as long as they do a call tag. I refuse to pay shipping back if they sent me a defective piece.


----------



## DarkSecret

WickedChick said:


> I didn't know this was a issue  I have two coming tomorrow. I would have gotten them on Tuesday but they shipped it economy. Now i am worried if i will have a problem if there is a defect, last time i had a problem, they said next time i would have to send it back in to get a refund. Which is fine as long as they do a call tag. I refuse to pay shipping back if they sent me a defective piece.


Keep your fingers crossed WickedChick, I think it is the case of some being worse than others. I'm satisfied with mine, it does look gorgeous when I place the tea light tower in it and it is lighted up. Beautiful!


----------



## Hallow Girl

DarkSecret said:


> Keep your fingers crossed WickedChick, I think it is the case of some being worse than others. I'm satisfied with mine, it does look gorgeous when I place the tea light tower in it and it is lighted up. Beautiful![/QUOTE
> 
> I really hope they are fine. Will report back tomorrow. I love how everyone posts pictures, If it weren't for that i would have completely over looked it.


----------



## grim gravely

My raven hurricanes have been delivered and are waiting for me when I get home from work. There is also a buy one get one anything coupon that is good today and tomorrow.


----------



## DarkSecret

grim gravely said:


> My raven hurricanes have been delivered and are waiting for me when I get home from work. There is also a buy one get one anything coupon that is good today and tomorrow.


Hope they are okay Grim, at least with two you have a better chance of getting a good one. Let us know.


----------



## grandma lise

I've been out and about today. I looked at my raven hurricane tonight and there are small areas with grout instead of glass, but no "holes" with sharp edges exposed if that makes sense...









Keep in mind that if the appearance of one of the four ravens is too distorted by the grout when lit, you can always turn it because it has two sides. I honestly didn't notice the problems with mine until you mentioned it. I still like the way it looks. It's a keeper.


----------



## pirategirl185

Alright, another example of the less than stellar delivery from YC this year. I ordered the Batty Bats jar holder on the 30% off coupon, thinking I'd like to see it in person and see if I really loved it as much as I thought. 

Here's my box. Not even going to open it, I can hear the pieces shaking. it's going straight to the store like this. I want them to see what FedEx is doing to the boxes they ship and tell them to change carriers! (Side note this is the 5th damaged item I've received in a month, so I'll be going to USPS to let them know this is what is coming to my door. 5 yrs of no problems so I feel there's a new person.)


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, no...


----------



## Hallow Girl

I got my hurricanes and they are both are in perfect condition, the ravens aren't missing any pieces or any grout instead of glass. Very happy!

i was very surprised at how large it is.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Ebayer has listed the cake stand. I have this piece already, but thought I'd share. Listing shows some paint missing on top. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...829646?hash=item46556ba8ce:g:vaEAAOSw4shX4WDN


----------



## grim gravely

After examining one of my raven hurricanes I found there are no missing pieces. However, many of the glass pieces, especially at the bottom where there is the main raven on both sides, are scratched. The light coming through from the candle inside ruins the ambiance of this piece. I'm not sure if this is a typical defect with mosiac pieces but for the price, there shouldn't be this many scratches on the glass. Can anyone confirm if this is normal?


----------



## RavenLily

maxthedog said:


> Ugh, still trying to figure out how to resize this picture so I can attach
> View attachment 329833
> 
> There we go..if you can see it in the middle of the back, there is a gap in the glass where a piece is missing


Yes, I see what you're referring to Max, but I do think it's representative of a mosaic piece like this. I hope you still enjoy it, and as Granda Lise says, if you want to give it the bird (literally!) you could always turn it to the other side


----------



## RavenLily

DarkSecret said:


> Ravenlily, when I purchase something from an ebay seller who lives on the west coast, I can tell you it takes about a week to receive the item. So I would give it a week to get to you. I hope you get a nice one!


Thank you for the info & well-wishes DarkSecret- I hope that's the case and it will soon arrive safely. I'll give it til tomorrow before I go into my full freakout mode, LOL


----------



## RavenLily

pirategirl185 said:


> Alright, another example of the less than stellar delivery from YC this year. I ordered the Batty Bats jar holder on the 30% off coupon, thinking I'd like to see it in person and see if I really loved it as much as I thought.
> 
> Here's my box. Not even going to open it, I can hear the pieces shaking. it's going straight to the store like this. I want them to see what FedEx is doing to the boxes they ship and tell them to change carriers! (Side note this is the 5th damaged item I've received in a month, so I'll be going to USPS to let them know this is what is coming to my door. 5 yrs of no problems so I feel there's a new person.)
> 
> View attachment 330721


Ohhh that's terrible!! I hope they expedite another out to you that arrives in perfect condition! How upsetting!!


----------



## pondobaba

downsizing on the BB so I am listing them..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262636055977?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## RavenLily

grim gravely said:


> After examining one of my raven hurricanes I found there are no missing pieces. However, many of the glass pieces, especially at the bottom where there is the main raven on both sides, are scratched. The light coming through from the candle inside ruins the ambiance of this piece. I'm not sure if this is a typical defect with mosiac pieces but for the price, there shouldn't be this many scratches on the glass. Can anyone confirm if this is normal?


I don't notice any scratches on mine like you've described, Grim. I hope it's not enough to turn your hurricane into a hurri-pain!


----------



## pondobaba

pirategirl185 said:


> Alright, another example of the less than stellar delivery from YC this year. I ordered the Batty Bats jar holder on the 30% off coupon, thinking I'd like to see it in person and see if I really loved it as much as I thought.
> 
> Here's my box. Not even going to open it, I can hear the pieces shaking. it's going straight to the store like this. I want them to see what FedEx is doing to the boxes they ship and tell them to change carriers! (Side note this is the 5th damaged item I've received in a month, so I'll be going to USPS to let them know this is what is coming to my door. 5 yrs of no problems so I feel there's a new person.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 330721


No one cares anymore. Take it back!!!! This makes me sick. You pay good money and wait patiently to have this show up at your door. Unacceptable!


----------



## pirategirl185

RavenLily said:


> Ohhh that's terrible!! I hope they expedite another out to you that arrives in perfect condition! How upsetting!!


Employee at the USPS office even said that if it is handed off to them from FedEx damaged they are supposed to label it 'Recieved Damaged'. So I know it was on there hands when it happened. I told her I want to file something since this is my 5th on in a month damaged through them. 

I'm taking my box in to my local YC since pretty friendly with the manager there so they can see it as well, but in definitely calling Customer Service! You would think I ordered a wind chime for the amount of noise it makes!


----------



## pirategirl185

pondobaba said:


> No one cares anymore. Take it back!!!! This makes me sick. You pay good money and wait patiently to have this show up at your door. Unacceptable!


And this is why I wait Smartpost!!! I know FedEx and USPS are going to toss the blame around!


----------



## pirategirl185

RavenLily said:


> Ohhh that's terrible!! I hope they expedite another out to you that arrives in perfect condition! How upsetting!!


I'm getting another sent to me at no charge and FedEx is handling it all the way to my house. Here's hoping it arrives fine!


----------



## DarkSecret

grim gravely said:


> After examining one of my raven hurricanes I found there are no missing pieces. However, many of the glass pieces, especially at the bottom where there is the main raven on both sides, are scratched. The light coming through from the candle inside ruins the ambiance of this piece. I'm not sure if this is a typical defect with mosiac pieces but for the price, there shouldn't be this many scratches on the glass. Can anyone confirm if this is normal?


Took another look at my hurricane and lit it up. I don't see scratches but the glass pieces sparkle toward the base where it starts to curve. Mine isn't perfect and I'm sure there are better ones out there, but I plan to keep it. If I ever get the opportunity, I might try ordering another one.


----------



## Barbie K

I looked at my raven hurricane and all I can see is that there are some places where there is more grout than glass. Not something that bothers me and I think it just adds to the charm of the mosaic. Maybe I'm just still in awe about how cool it is and how nice it looks lit up.

So sorry that others have received a less than perfect raven hurricane. These babies were not cheap!


----------



## RavenLily

WOW!! I was just checking eBay to see what YC Raven Collection pieces are going for in case I don't receive my order from the YC Flagship store, and found this listing using MY and GRANDMA LISE'S photos of our Hurricanes!! I am NOT happy at all about this... What to do???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raven-Colle...767587?hash=item23728e0da3:g:fWEAAOSwTA9X4sk1


----------



## grim gravely

You can report the listing as using your picture and give eBay the link to the forum. They will "hopefully" take the auction down.


----------



## RavenLily

I contacted eBay and they weren't able to help and this seller does not allow incoming messages for me to ask them there. As most of these Raven Hurricane photos came from postings in this Halloween forum, if someone here is this eBay seller, PLEASE remove my pictures from your listing. Mine are the 2nd and 3rd in the eBay listing with the black lace and matching votives along with the 3rd photo being used in this sellers listing with my Hurricane and Pumpkin Buttercream jar candle. Thank you.

Seller information
exoticgirlyclothes (346 )
100% Positive feedback
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raven-Colle...=item23728e0da3:g:fWEAAOSwTA9X4sk1&rmvSB=true


----------



## grandma lise

RavenLily, consider it a compliment. I really like your picture of the raven hurricane on the black bat lace. It's possible that our photos are also on Google Images. I've found a few of my displays posted there over the years. 

Okay, I just did a Google search on "yankee candle raven hurricane". The Ebay seller pulled my image from Google Images... https://www.google.com/search?q=yankee+candle+raven+hurricane&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS438US438&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjliK-8raLPAhUi6oMKHeCmD88QsAQINQ&biw=1680&bih=944 and then yours from Halloween Forum. Yikes, a lot of my pictures are on Google Images. Yet another reminder to be thoughtful when posting pictures online...


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> I contacted eBay and they weren't able to help and this seller does not allow incoming messages for me to ask them there. As most of these Raven Hurricane photos came from postings in this Halloween forum, if someone here is this eBay seller, PLEASE remove my pictures from your listing. Mine are the 2nd and 3rd in the eBay listing with the black lace and matching votives along with the 3rd photo being used in this sellers listing with my Hurricane and Pumpkin Buttercream jar candle. Thank you.
> 
> Seller information
> exoticgirlyclothes (346 )
> 100% Positive feedback
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raven-Colle...=item23728e0da3:g:fWEAAOSwTA9X4sk1&rmvSB=true


I contacted the seller, and notified him/her, that it is against eBay policy, to use other members' photos, descriptions, etc., without their consent. I kindly asked, for the listing to be changed, and mentioned reporting him/her, if it does not. We'll see!


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I contacted the seller, and notified him/her, that it is against eBay policy, to use other members' photos, descriptions, etc., without their consent. I kindly asked, for the listing to be changed, and mentioned reporting him/her, if it does not. We'll see!


Well, thank you for trying to help Pumpkin Muffin, I appreciate it very much! And not to make more of this than it is Grandma Lise, and meaning this in a kind way (not trying to be obnoxious) but I shared those pics of my home & property only for others to enjoy here- Not for a seller on eBay without an imagination of their own to use and profit from. I don't have an issue with people selling on eBay, but PLEASE ask permission or better yet, use your own photos. And the person must be from here because they've added a revision to the listing about the photos, but knowing I don't want them there, still didn't delete them... very disappointing that someone would ignore my request... Oh well, no more public posting of pics for me... From now on, I'll just use descriptive words, LOL


----------



## RavenLily

I just checked, and the seller 'exoticgirlyclothes' took the time to revise the wording in their listing regarding photos, but NOT to take down the ones that belong to me:
Revision summary for item #152245767587	

The following revisions have been made:
Date Time Revised Information
Sep-21-16	10:56:32 PDT	
PictureURL: Pictures Added/Deleted
Sep-21-16	14:28:06 PDT	
PictureURL: Pictures Added/Deleted
Sep-22-16	08:36:48 PDT	
Description
Sep-22-16	09:10:57 PDT	
Description


----------



## grandma lise

I understand RavenLily. No offense taken (or intended from me).


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> Well, thank you for trying to help Pumpkin Muffin, I appreciate it very much! And not to make more of this than it is Grandma Lise, and meaning this in a kind way (not trying to be obnoxious) but I shared those pics of my home & property only for others to enjoy here- Not for a seller on eBay without an imagination of their own to use and profit from. I don't have an issue with people selling on eBay, but PLEASE ask permission or better yet, use your own photos. And the person must be from here because they've added a revision to the listing about the photos, but knowing I don't want them there, still didn't delete them... very disappointing that someone would ignore my request... Oh well, no more public posting of pics for me... From now on, I'll just use descriptive words, LOL


I really did try. The description portion, was lifted from me, which is why it was changed. This seller is a piece of work, because he/she lied, stating in the beginning, that the pictures were his/hers, and when I followed up, pointing out which ones weren't, that eBay had been contacted, said it was okay, and that the person, who posted these on Facebook (yes, Facebook?), said it was okay for them to be used. In any event, supposedly, this seller was told by eBay, that if I notified him/her again, I should be reported, LOL. This is why eBay has gone down the tubes. Most of the reps that work there, are a bunch of idiots. And, so many wonderful sellers have been run off, as well. For your enjoyment:

Response 1:

I changed the wording. The photos are mine and they so not belong to you or any other ebay seller, so that is none of your concern. Thank you and you have a great day!

Response 2, Part 1:
I have called ebay and they adviced me i am not doing anything wrong. I also did get permission from the person who posted the photos on fb. 

They posted the photos and I told them i wanted to sell it and if i may use it. They said I could.


Response 2, Part 2:

Since i explained everything to ebay and they said my listing is fine, please do not contact me again or I will report you, as ebay advised me I should do.

So, there you have it! A plagiarized listing, okayed by eBay. I am sure this seller will sell this hurricane. But, if you are thinking of buying one on eBay, fellow forum members, it would be great, if you didn't buy this one.


----------



## RavenLily

WOW WOW WOW Pumpkin Muffin!! I do not even have a Facebook account, so that is a flat out lie... this person has NO integrity at all IMO!! Unbelievable that eBay allows this kind of plagiarism to continue unabated. I'm so sorry YOU are now getting threatened by the person who is the one who eBay should be taking to task. I really appreciate all you've tried to do, but I certainly don't want you to get reported over my problem, but again thank you!! Well, hubby told me I need to figure out how to add a watermark to any photos I post, but he should know what a cyber dummy I am so I don't know if I'll ever post another pic , LOL

And thanks to you too, Grandma Lise! I appreciate your kind understanding


----------



## RavenLily

I figured out a way to make it easier on Exoticgirlyclothes next time they want to pirate my photo for eBay, LOL!!


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily, I totally understand how you feel and hate that there are people like that out in the world. What she should have done was apologize and changed the photo. The problem with the web is that once we post pictures on sites such as these without a watermark they are pretty much up for grabs for anyone. Not that it's ok to do so but unfortunately, the world we live in.

I think it's a lovely photo and your kitchen is very pretty


----------



## RavenLily

Thank you Barbie K! You truly are a sweetheart and I appreciate your very kind words!! 

Now for my next problem... It's been a week since ordering by phone from YC's flagship store in VA and still no delivery... I tried to call to see if they could track it, but it keeps going to voicemail. Oh well, as Scarlett said, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> Thank you Barbie K! You truly are a sweetheart and I appreciate your very kind words!!
> 
> Now for my next problem... It's been a week since ordering by phone from YC's flagship store in VA and still no delivery... I tried to call to see if they could track it, but it keeps going to voicemail. Oh well, as Scarlett said, tomorrow is another day!


I ordered from the flagship store before and I had to call to get a tracking number from them. It got to me in about a week or so. Have they charged your credit card?


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> I ordered from the flagship store before and I had to call to get a tracking number from them. It got to me in about a week or so. Have they charged your credit card?


Yes, they did charge my card Barbie... I'll try and call them tomorrow and hopefully get a live person to request tracking info. So weird they're not answering their phone calls today- someone must've warned them I'm cravin' my Raven, LOL


----------



## DarkSecret

Ravenlily and Grandma Lise sorry your photos were stolen. I wonder why the seller didn't take their own photos. I have bought collectibles from ebay and I always ask the seller if the photo is of the actual piece I will receive. I want to see what I am buying. Sometimes there are subtle differences in items such as these. Your photo was the reason I ordered the hurricane in the first place it was so lovely. I am sure you will eventually get your shade from Williamsburg, I just hope they packed it carefully, the postal service can be brutal.


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> Yes, they did charge my card Barbie... I'll try and call them tomorrow and hopefully get a live person to request tracking info. So weird they're not answering their phone calls today- someone must've warned them I'm cravin' my Raven, LOL


Try calling in the morning before they get really busy and hopefully you will get someone that wants to help you. Tell them you HAVE to have your raven NOW!


----------



## RavenLily

LOL!!! They must've read your post, Barbie!! My doorbell rang about 15 minutes ago, and yay, a perfectly packed Raven jar shade arrived safe and sound NOW... Whew!! Panic attack averted, haha!!

And thank you for the kind sentiments DarkSecret!! I'm pretty sure all the positive well-wishes here helped me finally attain my holy grail of YC -aka- the missing item to complete my Raven collection, LOL! I would post a pic of it lit up with the matching tray, but I'm too lazy to go through the trouble of watermarking it with my eBay nemesis' 'stolen by' name tag, haha!!


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily you can also make a paper sign with your name on it and stand it up in front of your photo. I have seen a few photos like that on e-bay before.
Enjoy your raven collection. It really is pretty and I am so glad that you did post photos, otherwise, I wouldn't have ordered my beautiful hurricane.

Thanks


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> LOL!!! They must've read your post, Barbie!! My doorbell rang about 15 minutes ago, and yay, a perfectly packed Raven jar shade arrived safe and sound NOW... Whew!! Panic attack averted, haha!!
> 
> And thank you for the kind sentiments DarkSecret!! I'm pretty sure all the positive well-wishes here helped me finally attain my holy grail of YC -aka- the missing item to complete my Raven collection, LOL! I would post a pic of it lit up with the matching tray, but I'm too lazy to go through the trouble of watermarking it with my eBay nemesis' 'stolen by' name tag, haha!!


Wow, so happy it arrived today. See things are looking up!


----------



## grim gravely

Scored tonight while looking for Halloween at goodwill. Sitting right in front on the shelf was a yankee candle halloween votive holder of a ghost with a "trick or treat" bag. I recognized the piece immediately and grabbed it before anyone else has a chance. I don't remember the year this piece came out but I remember someone here asking for a boney bunch dressed in a ghost costume. Because this piece is made from the same ceramic and the writing matches the boney bunches pieces, this piece could easily be displayed with the boney bunches. It's not a boney bunch but since someone suggested a boney bunch ghost this could easily pass as a boney bunch kid in a ghost costume. I was surprised there were no nicks or chips and for four dollars this was a steal. It also came with a new in wrapper votive in the scent "tricky" by Yankees frightful fragrances line. I don't remember this line of candles but it's a cool find regardless. I do believe the scent is candy corn in a outlet packaging maybe. It smells stronger than the current halloween candles.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow grim gravely, I love a good find! 

Off to Ebay now to try to find a picture of it! 

Is it by chance this little guy?


----------



## grim gravely

Yes that's him.  
Do you by chance remember the year he came out.


----------



## grandma lise

Don't know, but this is interesting... 

According to the stickers, it was designed by Ronnie Walter - (see pictures from Ebay listing here... http://www.ebay.com/itm/262610994960?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT ). The 2008 Boney Bunch collection also had stickers saying they were designed by Ronnie Walter, but we later learned she was working for Mark Cook, and he actually designed the Boney Bunch. So, I'm going to speculate because the writing on the bag is so similar to Mark Cook's work, that these were possibly designed by him and released the same year as the Boney Bunch...2008.

Or perhaps they were designed by Ronnie Walter in 2008 or earlier.

Here's another piece from the collection...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232085926800?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

This is fun, going to keep looking...

Okay, here's more pieces from that collection though a few may be from another year...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-HTF-Ya...156957?hash=item3f6b6ba75d:g:QSUAAOSwzaJX4qsD

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...221815?hash=item2820b1e737:g:M0YAAOSw4shX32aV

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-RARE-...422178?hash=item1c6e592ca2:g:BVsAAOSwHmhV7zI4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...2430211&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=191954143959

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...2430211&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=191954143959

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...534925?hash=item1c70432d0d:g:hnwAAOSwgmJX11zx


----------



## grim gravely

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...847cd82&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=232085926800
This one is my favorite.


----------



## grandma lise

It was a lot of fun looking at these older Yankee Candle pieces by Ronnie Walter. Thanks for the inspiration! 

It's funny, I was at a thrift store tonight and picked up a Halloween votive holder that looked familiar. Came across the same artwork in my wanderings on Ebay tonight. It's from a Yankee Candle collection by Teresa Kogut. Couldn't find the votive holder but here's the jar shade from that collection... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...565365?hash=item1c70716ab5:g:t0AAAOSwmfhX2-wP I really like it. In the morning I'll go back and see if I can find it.


----------



## grim gravely

I always have good luck finding Yankees older halloween collections at goodwill. However, most of the time theyes are chipped or broken pieces. I got lucky when I found the girl in the witch costume tealight holder last year. She was in perfect condition and was only two dollars. I saw that jar shade a few times at goodwill and it's always in broken condition.


----------



## grandma lise

Are you referring to the BOO tea light holder? Or is there an individual witch tea light holder? I didn't see the latter tonight. Would love to see it. Okay, I promised I get to bed before midnight at least one night this week. Enjoyed the conversation.


----------



## RavenLily

D'Oh!!!! It figures, the day after I finally receive an undamaged YC Raven Collection Jar Shade from the flagship store in VA, YC's website now has them in stock again, LOL!! If anyone is interested in purchasing one, there appears to be 154 in stock at the moment


----------



## Hallow Girl

YC got rid of the halloween from the heading and replaced it with Holiday preview. Halloween has not even passed.


----------



## grandma lise

WickedChick said:


> YC got rid of the halloween from the heading and replaced it with Holiday preview. Halloween has not even passed.


At TJMaxx yesterday, I noticed that all Halloween has moved to the front of the store, and all Thanksgiving has taken over the display in the back of the store. I just popped onto Yankee Candle and they're still showing a lot of Halloween on the main page, but some of the pictures move so you have to wait for them to cycle through. Yesterday was the first day of fall, so it looks like they're beginning to promote Fall and some Christmas items now. 

Time to wind down the collecting and ramp up the decorating!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Feeling a bit bah humbug tonight. Got replacements for three pieces and they just aren't great, One has a small chip - Cat Nap & sure it can be covered with sharpie, but I'm just so fed up with it. Bone Crusher Guy's shirt isn't painted around the neck and my Mary Poppins is completely devoid of paint right down her arm. I can't believe these are my replacements. Done with YC. I'm finding other stuff next year to spend my cash on. Sorry to be such a wet blanket. How is everyone staying upbeat about all of this stuff this year?


----------



## grandma lise

BellaLaGhosty, I'm upbeat because I got good pieces _this year_. It's really discouraging when your replacement order is as bad as the original order. Sounds to me like you need another round of replacements. Hoping you feel better in the morning...


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone. Sorry I've been absent lately but I'm still cleaning up from the flood, if you can believe it. Amazing what damage water can do. I'm pending getting the basement repainted, then should be close to done with it all. But I've been missing chatting with everyone here and wanted to pop in to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I still have summer decorations up, when I'd normally already have Fall all over the house. Definitely running behind there. I'll be glad to finally put all this behind me and move on with our favorite holiday! Can't believe Halloween is right around the corner.


----------



## Hallow Girl

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Feeling a bit bah humbug tonight. Got replacements for three pieces and they just aren't great, One has a small chip - Cat Nap & sure it can be covered with sharpie, but I'm just so fed up with it. Bone Crusher Guy's shirt isn't painted around the neck and my Mary Poppins is completely devoid of paint right down her arm. I can't believe these are my replacements. Done with YC. I'm finding other stuff next year to spend my cash on. Sorry to be such a wet blanket. How is everyone staying upbeat about all of this stuff this year?


Are you going to contact YC and tell them the replacements are bad? Perhaps you should consider asking for a refund.


----------



## grandma lise

Good to see you back on the forum Spookywolf. You've very much been missed. 

Glad to hear you're nearing the end of this long, torturous process. When a basement floods, what needs to be done to restore it? Hoping once the basement is painted, you'll be able to relax and enjoy the beginnings of Fall.


----------



## RavenLily

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Feeling a bit bah humbug tonight. Got replacements for three pieces and they just aren't great, One has a small chip - Cat Nap & sure it can be covered with sharpie, but I'm just so fed up with it. Bone Crusher Guy's shirt isn't painted around the neck and my Mary Poppins is completely devoid of paint right down her arm. I can't believe these are my replacements. Done with YC. I'm finding other stuff next year to spend my cash on. Sorry to be such a wet blanket. How is everyone staying upbeat about all of this stuff this year?


I feel your pain, Bella! My replacement Cat Nap was more of a disaster than my original, which at least had her eyelashes painted on... It is very disappointing that we have to deal with these quality control issues for the prices YC now charges for their BB pieces.

Speaking of prices, does anyone have any idea when we might expect YC to begin discounting the remaining Halloween items? Also, which remaining pieces are you all hoping to make that 'one last piece' for your collection once they're marked down? I'm hoping there will still be a Party Crasher in my clearance future... I thought Grandma Lise's was so darn cute, and the "Party Oar Die" was to die for!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Thanks for all the support. What a lovely bunch of people in here. Felt really fed up with the situation last night. Had a fun day out watching my teen son compete in the mountain bike high school races. Didn't give the Boneys much thought. I have really made up my mind just to back collect the old pieces I don't have yet. I can't be bothered with YC shenanigans at this point. For Mary Poppins, they were to send me a shipping label to send the two I received back to them. So far no shipping label and I'm past caring. I haven't even followed up on it. I just don't want the negative energy of pursuing it further with YC. I'm looking forward to just decorating and planning the kids' party. I love the old Boneys. Some of the new designs are cool, too. The quality isn't there now. I'm glad that some of us actually did get some good pieces. I'm happy to enjoy Halloween... so soon.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Madjoodie said:


> SpookyKittyCat, any chance you'd be willing to share a picture of your UK ghost lit up once you get it?


Hi! I finally received the small ghost holder from the UK. You asked to see it lit up, so here are some pics of it using a variety of lighting techniques...

I just posted them as links, hope that is okay...

Ghost using fairy lights...

http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/...Halloween Forum/IMG_3374 Copy_zpsvqz0fpg2.jpg

http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/...Halloween Forum/IMG_3380 Copy_zpsbpvq5irn.jpg

http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/...Halloween Forum/IMG_3386 Copy_zpsuqkbbl5y.jpg


Ghost using battery tealights... blue and yellow...

http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/...lloween Forum/B.B.tlight Copy_zpswgajeq26.jpg

http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/...lloween Forum/Y.B.tlight Copy_zps92eejguh.jpg


Ghost using battery votive...

http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/...alloween Forum/B. votive Copy_zpsz5qlple7.jpg


Ghost using regular votive...

http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/...Halloween Forum/R.votive Copy_zpsh3esfhrk.jpg


----------



## RavenLily

Here is a YC coupon that is a one-time use for $20 off $45 or $50 off $100 that expires September 30th. It can be used in-store or online with the code COZY246. I have used strict self-discipline not to purchase a thing... yet. Ask me again on the 30th!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh SpookyKittyCat, I'm so happy someone else here is into experimenting with different lighting effects. I hadn't even thought of using fairy lights. Excellent idea!

The battery operated tea light and votive give a more subtle effect. I definitely would prefer a lit tea light to a lit votive. I'm curious, is the UK ghost the same dimensions as the US ghost? The US one measures 3.75" X 4.5".


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

grandma lise said:


> Oh SpookyKittyCat, I'm so happy someone else here is into experimenting with different lighting effects. I hadn't even thought of using fairy lights. Excellent idea!
> 
> The battery operated tea light and votive give a more subtle effect. I definitely would prefer a lit tea light to a lit votive. I'm curious, is the UK ghost the same dimensions as the US ghost? The US one measures 3.75" X 4.5".


They are pretty close in size. The UK one didn't say the measurements on their site, but I measured it and it seems just a tiny bit smaller that the US one. But, not by much.


----------



## grandma lise

That's good to know. Thank you! 

I still would have preferred the ghosts without the open back. Next time I'll do what you did and order them from the UK.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

grandma lise said:


> That's good to know. Thank you!
> 
> I still would have preferred the ghosts without the open back. Next time I'll do what you did and order them from the UK.






Yeah, I wouldn't even have been able to get one of the ghosts had not been for a friend of mine in the UK ordering it there for me.*

She also made a comment that sounded interesting, too. Some members here mentioned about the ghost being unglazed and not having the glossy finish like most other candles. She said that maybe the reason for that is so that the light would shine thru, whereas if it was glazed then maybe the candlelight wouldn't shine thru. She said she has a different candle holder that is unglazed and if it was glazed the candlelight wouldn't shine thru it. I thought about that and thought maybe that is the reason and she might be right.


----------



## grandma lise

Funny you mention this SpookyKittyCat. Tonight, I found at the thrift store an old Yankee Candle Halloween votive holder from the Halloween Kids collection. Here's an example... http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...850560?hash=item21177ae440:g:J2cAAOSwMtxXs-Qs 

When I got home, I realized it was light weight and likely porcelain so immediately lit it, but it didn't glow. I think your friend is right. 

Tomorrow I'm going to post pictures of my thrift store finds. Had so much fun. I found some great things tonight!


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

grandma lise said:


> Funny you mention this SpookyKittyCat. Tonight, I found at the thrift store an old Yankee Candle Halloween votive holder from the Halloween Kids collection. Here's an example... http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...850560?hash=item21177ae440:g:J2cAAOSwMtxXs-Qs
> 
> When I got home, I realized it was light weight and likely porcelain so immediately lit it, but it didn't glow. I think your friend is right.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to post pictures of my thrift store finds. Had so much fun. I found some great things tonight!


Yep, I bet that is the reason then. I didn't even think of that until she mentioned it. 

It's always fun seeing what goodies you guys find!  I've never looked at the thrift store for any Halloween things. Maybe I should start!


----------



## grandma lise

Ran out of time so wasn't able to photograph my finds. Will try to do so in the morning. I like to visit thrift stores on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays, in the afternoon if I'm not working. Sometimes I find a lot, often I find nothing. It's real hit and miss, but this time of year, I go to TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Ross too, so I usually find at least one thing I want each week. Luckily for me they're all within 2 miles of each other, and I live nearby. I look at the linen and candle holder sections too. I like Value Village better than Goodwill, but still shop at both. Our local Assistance League thrift store puts all Halloween out at one time. They're closed on Mondays to re-set the store, so I periodically call beginning in September to find out when that will happen, which was this past Tuesday. It's one of my favorite Halloween shopping days. It pays to know the habits of all your thrift stores! 

Tomorrow's the last day for the Yankee Candle coupon. Need to figure out if I'm going to buy anything more. Hoping not.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

grandma lise said:


> Ran out of time so wasn't able to photograph my finds. Will try to do so in the morning. I like to visit thrift stores on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays, in the afternoon if I'm not working. Sometimes I find a lot, often I find nothing. It's real hit and miss, but this time of year, I go to TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Ross too, so I usually find at least one thing I want each week. Luckily for me they're all within 2 miles of each other, and I live nearby. I look at the linen and candle holder sections too. I like Value Village better than Goodwill, but still shop at both. Our local Assistance League thrift store puts all Halloween out at one time. They're closed on Mondays to re-set the store, so I periodically call beginning in September to find out when that will happen, which was this past Tuesday. It's one of my favorite Halloween shopping days. It pays to know the habits of all your thrift stores!
> 
> Tomorrow's the last day for the Yankee Candle coupon. Need to figure out if I'm going to buy anything more. Hoping not.


We have Marshalls, TJ Maxx, and Ross near us as well, couple locations all of them. Need to go there and check them out. Been to Home Goods a while back and was very impressed at how much Halloween thimgs they had. And, some great prices!

Checked The Yankee site yesterday and they don't have the Halloween things as their big sale page now, it now goes to other Fall things. Have to search for the Halloween things now. I know when I last checked they didn't have much of anything in stock of the Halloween items, some but not many choices.


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> Tomorrow's the last day for the Yankee Candle coupon. Need to figure out if I'm going to buy anything more. Hoping not.


Not to worry, Grandma Lise (and anyone else having coupon deadline dilemma, LOL) I received my YC Autumn catalog yesterday and affixed to it was _another_ coupon! This one expires October 30th and is for $20 off of $45 or more. The online code is CATH116


----------



## rhiannon777

Hi! I promise I used to post here a few years ago, but now I can't find my user name. I finally got ALL my Boneys out this year (new place with more space) and now I realize I have some duplicates as well as some I just don't like that much anymore. I was hoping you all could give me some advice about selling them. Is ebay the best option? I looked and it looks like there are so many for sale on there with no bids! I'm tempted to just sell them as one big lot and have done with it, but do you think I'd do better selling them individually? I think they are mostly a little older, probably 2010-2013, if that makes a difference. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## grandma lise

rhiannon777 said:


> Hi! I promise I used to post here a few years ago, but now I can't find my user name. I finally got ALL my Boneys out this year (new place with more space) and now I realize I have some duplicates as well as some I just don't like that much anymore. I was hoping you all could give me some advice about selling them. Is ebay the best option? I looked and it looks like there are so many for sale on there with no bids! I'm tempted to just sell them as one big lot and have done with it, but do you think I'd do better selling them individually? I think they are mostly a little older, probably 2010-2013, if that makes a difference. Thanks so much for the help!


rhiannon777 I needed time to survey Ebay to form an opinion as to how well the Boney Bunch is selling on Ebay. While more are listed as compared to previous years, they are selling. Highly sought pieces are getting prices comparable to the past, but interestingly some of the older pieces that once were desirable aren't now, and some of the newer pieces are maintaining their desirability. Over produced and less desirable pieces are selling at or below retail, which has always been true. Other pieces are selling well above retail. 

I personally would prefer to sell them individually on Ebay because when you sell them as a lot there's a higher probability of breakage when shipped. Ceramic pieces need to have 1" packing on all six sides of the piece. With that much packing, you'll be lucky to have room for four to six pieces in one large box. 

If I had 10 pieces to sell, I'd rather sell to an individual the three pieces they actually want as opposed to all ten because shipping them is more manageable that way.

Not sure if that answers your question. 

You can always try to sell them individually first on Craigslist, in the for sale area of this forum here... http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-trade-by-individuals/ , or possibly through the Boney Bunch Love Facebook page. The key is to price them at what they're currently selling for or less on Ebay. Most of the wedding couple pieces are not selling well. I'm assuming you know how to look up what each piece has sold for on Ebay over the last three months. If not, someone here can walk you through how to click through that process. Best of luck to you. It's a lot of work. I'm slowly pulling pieces from my collection that I want to sell too, but I'm not ready to make that time commitment yet.


----------



## grandma lise

Having fun with Yankee Candle's Spooky Tree and Batty Bats - (I think I like the arrangement in the first picture best)...

















Thanks for the Pure Radiance Vase Candle jar Mourning Glory.


----------



## pirategirl185

rhiannon777 said:


> Hi! I promise I used to post here a few years ago, but now I can't find my user name. I finally got ALL my Boneys out this year (new place with more space) and now I realize I have some duplicates as well as some I just don't like that much anymore. I was hoping you all could give me some advice about selling them. Is ebay the best option? I looked and it looks like there are so many for sale on there with no bids! I'm tempted to just sell them as one big lot and have done with it, but do you think I'd do better selling them individually? I think they are mostly a little older, probably 2010-2013, if that makes a difference. Thanks so much for the help!


Depending on what pieces you have I may be interested in a few. I could send you a list of what I'm looking for or you could let me know what pieces you have if you'd be interested in selling individually.


----------



## grim gravely

Yankee candle outlet had a bunch of re-released 2008 bride and groom last week. No other boney bunches except for the boney bunch packaging of witches brew tealight, which smells stronger than this year's witches brew.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Having fun with Yankee Candle's Spooky Tree and Batty Bats - (I think I like the arrangement in the first picture best)...
> Thanks for the Pure Radiance Vase Candle jar Mourning Glory.


I love the first arrangement. I had to do a double take as to whether the bats were from the jar necklace or on the purple screen. And the witch flying through the air completes the scene. And you're very welcome for the jar.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

rhiannon777 said:


> Hi! I promise I used to post here a few years ago, but now I can't find my user name. I finally got ALL my Boneys out this year (new place with more space) and now I realize I have some duplicates as well as some I just don't like that much anymore. I was hoping you all could give me some advice about selling them. Is ebay the best option? I looked and it looks like there are so many for sale on there with no bids! I'm tempted to just sell them as one big lot and have done with it, but do you think I'd do better selling them individually? I think they are mostly a little older, probably 2010-2013, if that makes a difference. Thanks so much for the help!


I've been selling mine on eBay this season, and I can tell you that it's hit or miss depending on the piece. I started out with 10 pieces I wanted gone, and I still have 3 left that I'm starting to get antsy about now that it's October lol. I do not have room for these in storage so I need them gooooone. hahaha

Anyways, I can tell you this. Craigslist is your best choice because no fees, cash in-hand, and you don't have to worry about packing it. However, there is the major inconvenience of having to deal with people who email you interested, then after you take your time responding, you never hear from them again. Or you have someone who's interested who's impossible to schedule a meet-up with (or they live farther than you'd like and you get stuck having to meet halfway). I can't even tell you the amount of random things I've sold on Craigslist over the years, which has been amazing, but it can at times be annoying for those reasons. 

I tried Craigslist for my Boneys and go NO response other than one woman who was actually states away and bought one (which worked out fine bc we did it through PayPal). No local interest. But I'm in Florida, and no one hardly cares for Halloween here. Big change from where I grew up in the Northeast (Cleveland, OH). This is our 2nd Halloween here in FL and it's still very odd and disheartening that it's no big deal. Definitely weather-related, no doubt.

Ebay is your next best bet, since you don't have to deal with wishy-washy people and setting appointments. They want it, they buy it. Done and done. Of course, for that added convenience, though, you're paying through the nose. Ebay takes 10% of the total item cost + the final amount the seller pays for shipping. PayPal takes 2.9% of each transaction, as well as a $0.30 fee per transaction. Very frustrating to lose 13% right off the top. I've sold 6 out of 7 on eBay, and all in all, I've basically managed to just break even with the sticker price. I was only selling some commons from 2011/12/13, so I had to be realistic in my listing prices. Only one of my pieces (the re-release of the organ player) sold for a good deal above face value. 

My advice? Whatever you're selling, check to see what you're up against. List reasonably compared to the others. I know selling as a lot is tempting, but individually unfortunately is best because so many people already have so many pieces that buying a lot would only be beneficial for a person who has just started and has nothing. Not saying it's impossible to find the right buyer, but it would be tougher. Keep in mind that shipping costs for these little buggers isn't cheap bc of their weight (hence why I'm having a hard time selling the train) and people want to know they're getting the best deal. My advice per piece is to use eBay's "charge actual cost" function. You input the weight at the time you list it (don't forget to add weight -roughly 0.75 lb.- to cover the packing materials' weight), and the shipping method, and anyone who's interested in your piece can use the shipping calculator to see based on their ZIP what it'll cost. (If you don't have a scale, you'll need one. I bought a cheapie food scale at Bed, Bath, & Beyond for $17 that has worked fabulously for this purpose.) The alternative is you choosing your own ship cost and having to guess, leaving you open for getting burned if someone in a far ZIP code zone buys. Or, if you price your shipping too high to protect yourself, you risk discouraging buyers. So, actual cost works best. (When an item sells, the really nice thing is that you can buy and print your ship label directly through eBay's USPS or FedEx tool, and they give you a small % discount to help out. It's very quick, and very convenient!) 

Hope that helps!


----------



## rhiannon777

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I've been selling mine on eBay this season, and I can tell you that it's hit or miss depending on the piece. I started out with 10 pieces I wanted gone, and I still have 3 left that I'm starting to get antsy about now that it's October lol. I do not have room for these in storage so I need them gooooone. hahaha
> 
> Anyways, I can tell you this. Craigslist is your best choice because no fees, cash in-hand, and you don't have to worry about packing it. However, there is the major inconvenience of having to deal with people who email you interested, then after you take your time responding, you never hear from them again. Or you have someone who's interested who's impossible to schedule a meet-up with (or they live farther than you'd like and you get stuck having to meet halfway). I can't even tell you the amount of random things I've sold on Craigslist over the years, which has been amazing, but it can at times be annoying for those reasons.
> 
> I tried Craigslist for my Boneys and go NO response other than one woman who was actually states away and bought one (which worked out fine bc we did it through PayPal). No local interest. But I'm in Florida, and no one hardly cares for Halloween here. Big change from where I grew up in the Northeast (Cleveland, OH). This is our 2nd Halloween here in FL and it's still very odd and disheartening that it's no big deal. Definitely weather-related, no doubt.
> 
> Ebay is your next best bet, since you don't have to deal with wishy-washy people and setting appointments. They want it, they buy it. Done and done. Of course, for that added convenience, though, you're paying through the nose. Ebay takes 10% of the total item cost + the final amount the seller pays for shipping. PayPal takes 2.9% of each transaction, as well as a $0.30 fee per transaction. Very frustrating to lose 13% right off the top. I've sold 6 out of 7 on eBay, and all in all, I've basically managed to just break even with the sticker price. I was only selling some commons from 2011/12/13, so I had to be realistic in my listing prices. Only one of my pieces (the re-release of the organ player) sold for a good deal above face value.
> 
> My advice? Whatever you're selling, check to see what you're up against. List reasonably compared to the others. I know selling as a lot is tempting, but individually unfortunately is best because so many people already have so many pieces that buying a lot would only be beneficial for a person who has just started and has nothing. Not saying it's impossible to find the right buyer, but it would be tougher. Keep in mind that shipping costs for these little buggers isn't cheap bc of their weight (hence why I'm having a hard time selling the train) and people want to know they're getting the best deal. My advice per piece is to use eBay's "charge actual cost" function. You input the weight at the time you list it (don't forget to add weight -roughly 0.75 lb.- to cover the packing materials' weight), and the shipping method, and anyone who's interested in your piece can use the shipping calculator to see based on their ZIP what it'll cost. (If you don't have a scale, you'll need one. I bought a cheapie food scale at Bed, Bath, & Beyond for $17 that has worked fabulously for this purpose.) The alternative is you choosing your own ship cost and having to guess, leaving you open for getting burned if someone in a far ZIP code zone buys. Or, if you price your shipping too high to protect yourself, you risk discouraging buyers. So, actual cost works best. (When an item sells, the really nice thing is that you can buy and print your ship label directly through eBay's USPS or FedEx tool, and they give you a small % discount to help out. It's very quick, and very convenient!)
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you for the reply! Between you and Grandma Lise, I think I will start by trying Craigslist and see if I get anywhere. This is a relatively small town, but maybe there will be someone nearby interested. I'll try the buy & sell forum here too (thanks for pointing it out, I doubt I would have found it earlier). I don't particularly want to store them for another year, but I can if I need to, so if I don't sell anything, I'll start trying ebay earlier in the year. Thank you again!


----------



## rhiannon777

pirategirl185 said:


> Depending on what pieces you have I may be interested in a few. I could send you a list of what I'm looking for or you could let me know what pieces you have if you'd be interested in selling individually.


Yes, send me a list of what you're looking for. I'm on the fence about selling some of them and if I know someone's looking for them, it would probably push me over the line!


----------



## rhiannon777

grandma lise said:


> rhiannon777 I needed time to survey Ebay to form an opinion as to how well the Boney Bunch is selling on Ebay. While more are listed as compared to previous years, they are selling. Highly sought pieces are getting prices comparable to the past, but interestingly some of the older pieces that once were desirable aren't now, and some of the newer pieces are maintaining their desirability. Over produced and less desirable pieces are selling at or below retail, which has always been true. Other pieces are selling well above retail.
> 
> I personally would prefer to sell them individually on Ebay because when you sell them as a lot there's a higher probability of breakage when shipped. Ceramic pieces need to have 1" packing on all six sides of the piece. With that much packing, you'll be lucky to have room for four to six pieces in one large box.
> 
> If I had 10 pieces to sell, I'd rather sell to an individual the three pieces they actually want as opposed to all ten because shipping them is more manageable that way.
> 
> Not sure if that answers your question.
> 
> You can always try to sell them individually first on Craigslist, in the for sale area of this forum here... http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-trade-by-individuals/ , or possibly through the Boney Bunch Love Facebook page. The key is to price them at what they're currently selling for or less on Ebay. Most of the wedding couple pieces are not selling well. I'm assuming you know how to look up what each piece has sold for on Ebay over the last three months. If not, someone here can walk you through how to click through that process. Best of luck to you. It's a lot of work. I'm slowly pulling pieces from my collection that I want to sell too, but I'm not ready to make that time commitment yet.


Thank you! I think I'll try Craigslist first since I won't have to worry about shipping and breakage. I hadn't thought about the difficulty of shipping the whole lot -- I do remember once selling someone on ebay then figuring out I'd lost money after paying to ship it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i finally took my Bone Appetit and Scary Poppins back but I had lost the receipt. Grrrr. Got store credit and bought those batty wineglasses along with a large Steam Punkin and a couple of gorgeous winter tealight holders.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm looking for a few receipts on items I'd like to return too. Next year, I'm going to put all Halloween receipts in ONE envelope. Which winter tea light holders to you get?


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> Having fun with Yankee Candle's Spooky Tree and Batty Bats - (I think I like the arrangement in the first picture best)...
> 
> View attachment 344690
> 
> 
> View attachment 344698
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Pure Radiance Vase Candle jar Mourning Glory.


grandma lise, what year is the witch from? I wanted her but missed out and ended up getting one that has an owl.


----------



## grandma lise

Barbie K, 2014. I actually saw the witch in a thrift store but didn't get her because I already had her. Too bad. We could have traded because I don't have the owl. I like the textured glass on these pieces.


----------



## Kitty

Please contact Boney Bunch Love for info on my BB collection is listed for sale.
It is time for me to move on.

Hope all a Happy Halloween.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I finally put out some of my decorations. I've scaled back compared to past years but I did end up displaying more boneys than anticipated.


----------



## Barbie K

Mourning Glory, your display is divine. There are so many cute things I love. Great collection of the BBW houses!!


----------



## grandma lise

Yay! Themed Boney Bunch displays, finally!

Delighted to see that "King Kong Baby" compliments Scary Poppins. Need The Boos Brothers piece after seeing your second display. Your third and fourth are really cute. The two "Cat Lady" pieces work. Now we have "Crazy Cat Lady Sisters"...[giggle]. Wish I had that dog house piece now. It's a nice anchor piece for your display. Your BBW houses are impressive together. I have the house with the owls thanks to you all. Someday I'd like to back collect the classic haunted house on the right. I really like the combination of the Batty Bats Jar Jewelry with the Black Cat Jar Shade. It never occurred to me to elevate the cat votive holder. It really pops. Where did you find the "Halloween" piece with the spider, skull, bat, and, I think, black cat? Wherever you got it, what a great find!

I'm losing hope that I'll be able to do a themed Boney Bunch display because I still have so much to sort and re-box complicated by my Halloween collection being split between three locations, but your displays are inspiring me to work harder. Took the day off today to work on my reorganization project. Better get back to work now...

Great displays Mourning Glory. This was a huge treat! 

Doesn't it make you happy to bring out our old friends?


----------



## Mourning Glory

I got the Halloween sign on a trip I took a couple hours away to look for antique furniture. I didn't end up with any furniture but luckily I did stumble across the cutest shop with decor for every season. The sign was $19 but this one was as is because it had arrived broken. I snagged it for $5 and repaired it. 

And yes, I'm so happy my biney friends are out! It was a much longer process digging through totes to find the ones I needed as opposed to when I would put them all out. I have a steam punk displayI must have forgotten to take a picture of. I will have to post it when I get off work.

If anyone else has any displays, please post pictures. It sure is quiet here!


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, hoping they're all busy decorating.


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory and Grandma Lise, love your displays - so creative! I've been busy finalizing flood claims with insurance, etc., but I did manage to get a few areas decorated. Still have more to do, but thought I'd share my progress so far. 

This first one is a close up of my coffee table. I really love the bats on the candle necklace and the wine glasses and am so glad I bought those this year. I think those items are my favorites from this year's YC offerings.


----------



## Spookywolf

These little guys are on my fireplace.


----------



## Spookywolf

This is my Witchy Woods area. I never liked Drop Dead Gorgeous as a bar-fly / boozer, so I've given her a makeover. She's now a witch and can officially hang out with the other witchy gals. The former wineglass in her hand is now a potion goblet, LOL! I left the crystal ball turned off on the BB witch next to her because of the glare when I tried to snap the pic. Boy, I had forgotten how bright that little LED is on that piece! But anyway, here are the witchy ladies hanging out together.


----------



## Spookywolf

This is the vampire lair. I've done this display before, but it's a favorite because I love that little vampire hanging in the tree upside down on the tart warmer! You can't see it very well, but the candle jar is also dressed in the bat wings from a few years ago. I tried it, and the jar shade would still fit with the wings around the jar, so I used both.


----------



## Spookywolf

This is the display by my front door.








...and one at night. The owl completely disappears in this pic, but he has orange eyes that reflect the candlelight and sort of glow. Really cool effect.


----------



## Spookywolf

That's all I have so far. Sorry I've been absent so much lately, but I'll post some more pics when I get the other areas decorated. Can't wait to see what everyone else is doing. Miss you guys!


----------



## gloomycatt

I really want to post pictures but don't know how to resize them  my display has boney bunch and 2 of my living dead dolls and lights  and a little cauldron....and my witch boot jar holders....and witch hands. it's cool!


----------



## grandma lise

I live on the coast in the pacific northwest. We've got a wind storm raging tonight and another coming though Saturday night, so need to go to bed so I can get into a deep sleep before it really gets bad.

Spookywolf, doin' the happy dance. Am loving your displays (and that spider freaked me out again this year...[giggle]). 

Your Deadly Diva transformation...what a great idea. I like her a lot better dressed as a witch. She just needed a little help from you. I also got a kick out of seeing the Bat Boy jar clinger on top of Boo. I also am really enjoying the bats. It's been fun to see how the bats are being integrated into the displays this year. 

Glad to have you back with us again Spookywolf!

gloomycatt, I bet one of us could resize pictures for you if you emailed the pics as attachments, perhaps one or two per email. Do you have a PC or a Mac? I have Office 2010 on a PC. If you have a similar set up, perhaps I could walk you through the process on your computer. Will be home Saturday and Sunday. Would be glad to help. Will PM you my email address. Want to see your displays too!

Going to unplug my computer before bed. We'll probably lose power tonight. Not for long, but long enough. Thank goodness I have a gas stove. Need to fill a pitcher with water too...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> I live on the coast in the pacific northwest. We've got a wind storm raging tonight and another coming though Saturday night, so need to go to bed so I can get into a deep sleep before it really gets bad.
> 
> Spookywolf, doin' the happy dance. Am loving your displays (and that spider freaked me out again this year...[giggle]).
> 
> Your Deadly Diva transformation...what a great idea. I like her a lot better dressed as a witch. She just needed a little help from you. I also got a kick out of seeing the Bat Boy jar clinger on top of Boo. I also am really enjoying the bats. It's been fun to see how the bats are being integrated into the displays this year.
> 
> Glad to have you back with us again Spookywolf!
> 
> gloomycatt, I bet one of us could resize pictures for you if you emailed the pics as attachments, perhaps one or two per email. Do you have a PC or a Mac? I have Office 2010 on a PC. If you have a similar set up, perhaps I could walk you through the process on your computer. Will be home Saturday and Sunday. Would be glad to help. Will PM you my email address. Want to see your displays too!
> 
> Going to unplug my computer before bed. We'll probably lose power tonight. Not for long, but long enough. Thank goodness I have a gas stove. Need to fill a pitcher with water too...


agree with Grandma Lise. LOVE the DDG makeover.--I would actually consider buying her cheap to give her that makeover. Brilliant.


----------



## grandma lise

Thank you Kitty. I lost hope years ago that I'd ever be able to acquire these pieces. So happy...


----------



## Nstope

In case anyone was still interested in picking up a few pieces of what's left, YC has 25% off Halloween PLUS a coupon 20 off 45 or 50 off 100 right now!


----------



## Barbie K

Nstope said:


> In case anyone was still interested in picking up a few pieces of what's left, YC has 25% off Halloween PLUS a coupon 20 off 45 or 50 off 100 right now!


This thread always gets me in trouble 
How could I pass up $50 off


----------



## Ween12amEternal

I know everyone's probably already put away all their stuff, but I'm still enjoying the few things I have out. Will be packing it up this weekend to set for Thanksgiving as we're having family over. Here's hoping for good offerings next year!


----------



## grandma lise

Ween12amEternal thanks for posting some of your displays. I love that bat illuma-lid, also your use of the BBW's piece as a back drop for the dancing couple. I also am hoping for a nice selection next year.


----------



## weenbaby

My Boneys stay out all year.


----------



## Shadowbat

weenbaby said:


> My Boneys stay out all year.



Technically ours do as well, but the location changes. We keep 2 upstairs, one in the living room the other in the dining room. The rest are moved back downstairs in my collection area until the next September.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Just a heads up that Yankee has the semi-annual sale going on right now. I just picked up a lot of great Halloween stuff for a crazy deal. They still have the witches potion set, the bat holders/shades, several of the bony figures AND the big boney haunted house for a gigantic markdowns. Get on it now before they sell out! The accessories rarely go on sale.


----------



## weenbaby

Any Boney heads around? 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yep.  i have been thinking about them lately (mostly i guess coz i'm packing a few up for our move)...wondering what this year will bring.

time to start the 2017 BB thread I think.


----------



## weenbaby

Last year I only got 2 pieces. The boozy jar holder and the candy dish. My mom and I bought more WAX than actual Boney's. 
Quite honestly, I thought about selling most of my Boney's and only keeping the pieces I really love. 
They don't make me happy like they used to. 
I still get excited seeing all the new pieces each year, I just don't want to go overboard anymore. 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am dreaming of our new house and having a place to display my boneys.


----------

